# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 2 Predictions Thread



## Fay (Apr 23, 2015)

Predict away!


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jad (Apr 23, 2015)

Do we have another chapter coming today?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Jad said:


> Do we have another chapter coming today?



Nah, gotta wait two weeks now.

Golden Week coming.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuck. Golden. Week.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

Two weeks? 

Are you kidding me .


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

fuck im rooked again and we get golden week T_T


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2015)

Fucking golden week strikes again


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 23, 2015)

Couldn't they have waited until Golden Week passed by first?  Doesn't make sense to start this just a week before a break.


----------



## Uraharа (Apr 23, 2015)

It's a shame. I expected this section to be as active as it was before the original manga ended, but it seems that's not to be the case at all.

I think Boruto will follow Sarada outside the village.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2015)

I predict we get the chapter in May.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

no wonder kishi dropped a bomb shell !!!!!!!!!!! from the start 

two week wait!!!!! 

this really does bring back the feels


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 23, 2015)

Fucking Golden Week. Have hated that shit since 2005.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

I predict the kids will be divided into teams in the next chapter after they pass their tests
Now that the first chapter was "Uchiha Sarada", the second chapter could actually be "Uzumaki Boruto" as the spotlight will be put on Naruto's life now
It's likely we will see more of the old Naruto cast as parents, including Hinata and Temari, Ino, Karui etc.
Himawari, too, will make an appearance

More will probably follow later.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

i predict this once sasuke finds out about salad


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 23, 2015)

Probably not as hilarious as today's.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

i predict Sasuke has travelled to the moon/other planet or other dimension to deal with Kaguya issue, and this is why he couldnt make contact for so long and Naruto seems to be ok with it


----------



## Mariko (Apr 23, 2015)

Fukku gorden wikku! 



Addy said:


> i predict this once sasuke finds out about salad



It better should be Sasuke tellin a crying Sakura "You're not the mother"...


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

i predict alcoholic naruto.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> i predict alcoholic naruto.



....... what's wrong with you today talking about alcoholic naruto? 

he seems like a great father. if burrito says "he doesn't spend time with me  " then he is  spoiled


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

Hopefully some clarification about sarada who seems to be the focal point of the series early on instead of Boruto.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> Hopefully some clarification about sarada who seems to be the focal point of the series early on instead of Boruto.


to think kishi actually started off the series with her instead of burrito. 

kodos


----------



## OReddot (Apr 23, 2015)

Golden .....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 23, 2015)

I want my Uzumaki Family interactions.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada gonna ask Sasuke who mother is


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 23, 2015)

To drop such a bomb right before golden week. This is beyond cruel. 

Whatever. I predict Sauce's return, more Uchiha drama and more Sarada being main character.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2015)

I predict Himawari.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2015)

I predict Konohamaru reading the newest installment of the Icha Icha series written by Hatake Kakashi while Naruto is giving him a new mission and Hanabi visiting Hinata to play with Himawari.

That's the interesting part. The rest will be uninteresting stuff about Salad trying to get to the truth about her parentage. I'm betting on something cliche like her overhearing Sakura talking to someone which seems to reinforce her doubts about her mother. Perhaps Lee visits her and Salad comes to belief that Sakura has or had an affair with him.


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

I predict my jimmies will be rustled even further.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

Predict SS will get horrible development with SK being the main focal point
Sarada and Sasuke talk
Ends with the main character coming into play
Hopefully some SasukexBoruto


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

Hopefully we can pull away from the pairing nonsense.


----------



## auem (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada making a escape to find her 'real' mom,just as Sasuke enters the village after 12 years..


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 23, 2015)

Team Gai and Himawari... please, I still don't understand why they weren't shown in this chapter T_T


----------



## Mofo (Apr 23, 2015)

IMHO Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Sasuke got fed so much Uzumaki chakra (Hashirama, then Naruto and a lot of Karin's) that his sperm has somewhat changed and so his daugther ended up looking  like Karin. Although as a newborn she really resembled her father, in the end the Uzumaki life force got the best and took over, ironically an Uchiha wearing glasses (well Uchihas always were near blind, Itachi docet), it will be a nice plot hook, an Uchiha struggling with her own identity  alongside her own father whom she never met. Forcing  him to be  her sensei will add drama.
Sasuke has never met her, simply because he wasn't aware of her existence, or perhaps he feels he won't bring her any good (we know Sasuke is a good guy in a twisted way, it  would fit his logic)
It's funny how  Naruto looks unlike any other Uzumaki we have met (bar Kushina) that even a non uzumaki  resembles Karin and Nagato more (dat Minato's strong genes)
Anyway Kishimoto's is teasing us, he has  shown the most important characters bar  the real Naruto which is funny considering the title of the manga, wonder if  he will surpise us with something (a cheesy Naruto-Sasuke moment?).


----------



## king81992 (Apr 23, 2015)

I predict we see a little bit of Bolt's life next chapter.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 23, 2015)

NaruHina's family drama.
Kishi in the good shape to strike twice.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Hopefully we can pull away from the pairing nonsense.



the bases of this series is pairing nonsense from the looks of it.

the last made a lot of money of because of this so  i wont be surprised if kishi thought that way forgetting he had the anime team with him writing the love story 



auem said:


> Sarada making a escape to find her 'real' mom,just as Sasuke enters the village after 12 years..



burrito and sasuke go look for salad.


----------



## auem (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> burrito and sasuke go look for salad.


Obvious scenario...though we all know Naruto just need to send few sage clones and search will be over in a instance...


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 23, 2015)

Of all the things this series would be about, I must say, I didn't expect it would be about the two sdie main character's daughter's quest for her real mother


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 23, 2015)

somebody explain what is a golden week


----------



## Naruto0Anime (Apr 23, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> somebody explain what is a golden week



It's kind of like spring break.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> somebody explain what is a golden week





> The Golden Week is a collection of four national holidays within seven days.


More here:


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 23, 2015)

Naruto and Hinata hapiness will be next just to fuel the fire more because let's be real, they are like the perfect family of Konoha especially since the Last.

Sarada should ask them to adopt her


----------



## Evilene (Apr 23, 2015)

We will probably see the moms next chapter.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

Mofo said:


> IMHO Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Sasuke got fed so much Uzumaki chakra (Hashirama, then Naruto and a lot of Karin's) that his sperm has somewhat changed and so his daugther ended up looking  like Karin. Although as a newborn she really resembled her father, in the end the Uzumaki life force got the best and took over, ironically an Uchiha wearing glasses (well Uchihas always were near blind, Itachi docet), it will be a nice plot hook, an Uchiha struggling with her own identity  alongside her own father whom she never met. Forcing  him to be  her sensei will add drama.
> Sasuke has never met her, simply because he wasn't aware of her existence, or perhaps he feels he won't bring her any good (we know Sasuke is a good guy in a twisted way, it  would fit his logic)
> It's funny how  Naruto looks unlike any other Uzumaki we have met (bar Kushina) that even a non uzumaki  resembles Karin and Nagato more (dat Minato's strong genes)
> Anyway Kishimoto's is teasing us, he has  shown the most important characters bar  the real Naruto which is funny considering the title of the manga, wonder if  he will surpise us with something (a cheesy Naruto-Sasuke moment?).



She is because Kishimoto's assistant confirmed on his twitter that Sarada belongs to Sakura, not Karin. Lol Though it's funny watching people claim Sarada is Karin's daughter and not Sakura's. 

A nice theory I read elsewhere would be the possibility of Sarada having the same illness as Itachi, hence Sasuke's absence. Finding a cure for his daughter no matter how long it takes before it's too late. Now THAT would be a hell of a twist. Probably isn't correct, but shit is fun to theorize about.

I think Sauce is gonna come home and be like "where's my house" like Hohenheim did in FMA: Brotherhood haha. xD


----------



## Summers (Apr 23, 2015)

I never knew this chapter was coming, It was a surprise when I saw it online.and I got hooked again. the Uchiha family drama got me interested now I got to wait. Fuck their breaks, back to work japan.


----------



## Milady (Apr 23, 2015)

Will Sasuke really return? 

Naruto went through so much trouble to keep his promise with Sakura to bring Sasuke back,  just to let him disappear into the wilderness.

He better return next chapter or else!

I predict Sarada will run away to look for Karin only to find that she's with Suigetsu.
Sasuke follows and this event will bond father and daughter relationship.
SS will be resolved in a few chapters. The story will move fast next to focus on Boruto.
OR Karin is the mother and we brace ourselves for pairing war.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 24, 2015)

joking aside i predict



since sasuke returned, i expect a punch from naruto to sasuke
i think sasuke has a mision set out, and it will be mostly like van hohenheim's return to resembool.
since sakura no longer has house, i think they will met at uzumakis.

it can go anywhere at the moment but i see these three happening the most now.


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2015)

i just want to see sasuke's response to this. 

"i have a daughter....  i am married? why did i return to konoha again for no reason? being lost in  that forest didn't seem that bad   ".


----------



## Rosi (Apr 24, 2015)

obligatory


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2015)

auem said:


> Obvious scenario...though we all know Naruto just need to send few sage clones and search will be over in a instance...



for the purpose of the plot,  naruto also faints si sasuke and burrito find salad


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 24, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just want to see sasuke's response to this.
> 
> "i have a daughter....  i am married? why did i return to konoha again for no reason? being lost in  that forest didn't seem that bad   ".



But which was more canon? The forest or the desert?

Maybe he traveled 4 years through the latter and the rest through the former....

I recall that Kakashi also did draw a pic of Sasuke in a snowy place.

Sasuke the nature lover.

No hint of Taka or anyone else in those cases.

It takes an effort to make Sasuke bored I guess if he can walk all alone for so long with no one to talk to.

Maybe getting life imprisonment as long as his cell was empty wouldn't seem like much of an punishment to him...


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 24, 2015)

am i the only one who is interested in seeing naruto himiwari interaction? i mean we have seen naruto's relationship with bolt but not with his daughter. i want to see him kissing his daughter when he returns home srsly shes the cutest and so adorable  i want to see the entire family interactions 




LadyTenTen said:


> Team Gai and Himawari... please, I still don't understand why they weren't shown in this chapter T_T


your favourite characters arent alone a lot of other popular characters were not shown like hinata but the thing is that hinata can probably make her appearance in the next chapter but not sure about team gai kishi has always treated them like shit 


heartsutra said:


> More here:



ok thanks now i get it


----------



## Graviton Beam Emitter (Apr 24, 2015)

There are spoilers on 4chan.


----------



## Indra (Apr 24, 2015)

Graviton Beam Emitter said:


> There are spoilers on 4chan.


The chapter does not even release for two weeks


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 24, 2015)

lndra said:


> The chapter does not even release for two weeks



No, but the chapter itself should be already completed because of Golden Week and their printing schedule.

I've seen scripts leak in the middle of Golden Week back in the good old days. + They must ship the magazines early to overseas distributors anyway.

Leaks come even earlier most of the time (especially notorious on the Baidu bars for the issues right after JP holidays).


----------



## Indra (Apr 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No, but the chapter itself should be already completed because of Golden Week and their printing schedule.
> 
> I've seen scripts leak in the middle of Golden Week back in the good old days. + They must ship the magazines early to overseas distributors anyway.
> 
> Leaks come even earlier most of the time (especially notorious on the Baidu bars for the issues right after JP holidays).


So does that mean Japanese would be receiving 700+1/700+2? 

Does that mean that Boruto chidori rumor is true? Hahah (jk)


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 24, 2015)

lndra said:


> So does that mean Japanese would be receiving 700+1/700+2?
> 
> Does that mean that Boruto chidori rumor is true? Hahah (jk)



No one has 700+2 yet. Confirmed across the board that this is the case.

I was told to be online and ready as early as the 6th for the skeleton/script.---->This is their shipment arrival estimate + however long it takes for them to bribe the right people for the magazine

Estimate from our reddit mod who's connected to MS/MP said the 7th.


----------



## Indra (Apr 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No one has 700+2 yet. Confirmed across the board that this is the case.
> 
> I was told to be online and ready as early as the 6th for the skeleton/script.---->This is their shipment arrival estimate + however long it takes for them to bribe the right people for the magazine
> 
> Estimate from our reddit mod who's connected to MS/MP said the 7th.


Ah so the keyword is yet? But they would be getting it a week earlier than us, correct? Since we are stuck with the Golden week?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 24, 2015)

lndra said:


> Ah so the keyword is yet? But they would be getting it a week earlier than us, correct? Since we are stuck with the Golden week?



Nope. JP is waiting for Sunday afternoon's release (their April 27th) of 700+1.


Two days later begins Golden Week. So nothing April 29th through May 5th. No one should have anything during that time while Japan observes Golden Week. 

Shipments are timed to arrive overseas first over domestic distribution in case of holiday delays--->hence earlier leaks, but also only if our raw provider is nice enough to give us the skeleton early. 

It's probably not coming one week early. Maybe one or two days at the most (May 6th/7th, and even that's ~4 days ahead of actual release date). Our raw provider isn't going to be that careless in leaking any earlier than that. That's just asking to get caught and won't be happening. In the past, they most that they do is post a reaction/impressions blog to mess with everyone.

Exception being shitstorm worthy content. They'll actually tell us if something bad happened.


----------



## Indra (Apr 24, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Nope. JP is waiting for Sunday afternoon's release (their April 27th) of 700+1.
> 
> 
> Two days later begins Golden Week. So nothing April 29th through May 5th. No one should have anything during that time while Japan observes Golden Week.
> ...


I see. Thanks for the update like always OD

Don't we get the chapters on May 6/7th?


----------



## Graviton Beam Emitter (Apr 25, 2015)

lndra said:


> The chapter does not even release for two weeks





OrganicDinosaur said:


> No, but the chapter itself should be already completed because of Golden Week and their printing schedule.
> 
> I've seen scripts leak in the middle of Golden Week back in the good old days. + They must ship the magazines early to overseas distributors anyway.
> 
> Leaks come even earlier most of the time (especially notorious on the Baidu bars for the issues right after JP holidays).


Guess chapters for some art gallery. They feature:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi face.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 25, 2015)

Sakura begs for more loan-money from Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> Sakura begs for more loan-money from Naruto.



cant imagine naruto as a banker. i wonder who would fit that role? 

or maybe she just sues sasuke's ass


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 25, 2015)

^ Shino.

He always looked like a black market drug dealer.

A banker role with tons of $$$ to handle would fit him too.

Being an academy teacher is just a cover.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 25, 2015)

everyone knows that kishi wont do that to sasusaku, even more after the rage he got... even KoL knows this shit, its just false plot to have some drama ( i hope not to much drama )


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Damn, I feel second hand embarrassment



apparently, just doubting salads true mother makes you an asshole 

it's this mentality that will put that person on the path of despair once kishi takes an even bigger poop on SS next chapter or the next one.





The Faceless Man said:


> everyone knows that kishi wont do that to sasusaku, even more after the rage he got... even KoL knows this shit, its just false plot to have some drama ( i hope not to much drama )



true but he will take big dumps on SS in the upcoming chapters. hell, one is guaranteed which sasuke's excuse but we all know it will be horse shit.

therefore, the SS fandom should be prepared instead of damage control as the damage done by kishi is not done yet.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Apr 25, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> everyone knows that kishi wont do that to sasusaku, even more after the rage he got... even KoL knows this shit, its just false plot to have some drama ( i hope not to much drama )



I just what to say first that I have no idea about any of this. I'm just guessing.

See as the Bolt movie is not tell Aug. I going with that this Gaiden will last at lest tell the movie comes out. That or at lest as long as the Kakashi Gaiden(6 chapters).

So if it goes that long. I think we will have a lot more drama to come. As there not much else let. I mean the only other thing that can be a plot line will be the kids getting ready for the test(Not going to happen. Most of this kids are all ready Ninjas) and Bolt dealing with his Dad(that all ready feels force to me as it is.) So all we really have to go with is this"who the mom?" line right now. 

All so see as Karin had a strong tie to Oro,someone that a lot of people ask what happen to him.I will not be surpise if this line does turn into a main plot line.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 25, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> I just what to say first that I have no idea about any of this. I'm just guessing.
> 
> See as the Bolt movie is not tell Aug. I going with that this Gaiden will last at lest tell the movie comes out. That or at lest as long as the Kakashi Gaiden(6 chapters).
> 
> ...



I hope not cuz that would be very retarded. A disfunctional drama familly as a main plot is lame as fuck.
Drama is good in small bits turning it into something big turns to emo gay shit and well i for one dont want that


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Apr 25, 2015)

/\Why I agree with you. I dont see what else the plot can be right now. With the old Team 7 , we learn what they what right away or close to it. Naruto what to be Hokage and get everyone respect, Sasuke what to get his revenge and Sakura what to get into Sasuke pants. With this new Team 7 , I got nothing. 

Plus does Sarada even what to become a Ninja right now? She did ask what the point at the started of the chapter or some thing close to it. All so it not like "A disfunctional drama familly " will be the worst plot line we got before. 

I mean how many time did Kishi use the "Naruto goes to find Sasuke and bring him back"plot line. I think it was three to four times.


----------



## NW (Apr 26, 2015)

fucking golden week


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2015)

Sasuke better drop a bomb when he arrives. I'm thinking, six more kids.


----------



## RBL (Apr 26, 2015)

I predict Rock Lee vs Toneri(Hyuuga descendant)


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2015)

But more Uchiha.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 26, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> [*]Now that the first chapter was "Uchiha Sarada", the second chapter could actually be "Uzumaki Boruto" as the spotlight will be put on Naruto's life now



I want to learn about Mitsuki!!!

Actually, no, all I care about is Sasuke.  

I prefer to have Sara the MC over Bolt.  Who's with me?  Start a revolt.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2015)

Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke better drop a bomb when he arrives. I'm thinking, six more kids.



how about "i lost my rennigan to pink eye " 


oh shut up and enjoy and the fucking stupidity of the situation 

youl get your uzumaki family later on dude, dont worry. however, pray to god that burrito's father problems are enough for plot. if not, expect hinata divorcing naruto's ass for more plot. yes, bitch, your fandom isnt safe from kishi for the kishi giveth, he taketh


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 26, 2015)

I was reading a few JP bloggers posts and their predictions are so cruel! ;__;';~~

Most of them say something along the lines of:

Sasuke returns to see Sakura and Sarada--->Apology/Brief catch-up moment--->Lesson from Papasuke on what it means to be a shinobi/endure it--->Sarada realizes that she's loved all along----->

Papasuke leaves those parting words and heads off to to his thing again---->Sarada has now known his love and the pain of losing him---->Sharingan activates upon seeing him leave.

------------------

I'm going to feel so bad if this actually happens to Sarada. 

I don't understand why this theory is so popular among the bloggers that I'm following. x__x';;~~ People are already drawing fanart of this scenario.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I was reading a few JP bloggers posts and their predictions are so cruel! ;__;';~~
> 
> Most of them say something along the lines of:
> 
> ...


it's not any better on the front outside of japan. infact, it's a billions times worse 

though, i think the reason  they say this is because of the last movie where sasuke didn't appear much so him having a small chat makes sense.

link to the fanart


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 26, 2015)

Are we getting an early chapter since I think there usually released earlier after golden week?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 26, 2015)

There should be an early chapter, yeah


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2015)

@OD:

I think most of that will happen except Sauce leaving.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 26, 2015)

About Jump Next, I guess it says there'll be a next generation poster (ポスタ). 




*edit:*

A friend of mine *@Cassi_Ayanami *confirmed it is a poster (Jump Next).

And about the preview, she translated it:



> *"Sarada viu a foto!! E ent?o, qual ser? a origem de Naruto!?"* Ou pode ser *"Voltando para a origem de Naruto?!"*



_*"Sarada saw the photograph!! And then, what will be Naruto's origins!?"*_ or it can be *"Going back to Naruto's origins?!"*

And the splash text [_"Fala de algu?m caminhando."_] "_is about someone walking_".


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 抜き足差し足、無音ステップ！！
> 
> Taking stealthy footsteps on tiptoes.... a long, silent step!!
> 
> ...


Did the Japanese read the chapter yet?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

lndra said:


> Did the Japanese read the chapter yet?



They had the whole thing when we got our Eng release already...Of course they've seen it already for days.

This afternoon they got the official release of the whole magazine though. That's where Rai got the pretty digital raws.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 抜き足差し足、無音ステップ！！
> 
> Taking stealthy footsteps on tiptoes.... a long, silent step!!
> 
> ...


i just have two questions :

1- where is burito in all this because naruto seems to be more relevant in his sons mnaga lol.
2- if the silent steps refers to naruto as it syas "under narutos supervision" then what is naruto doing stalking salad at night? 


> -----------------------
> 
> 珠玉のプレミア
> 
> ...


link to poster? 



> Oh, what happened here? I said that it would make people panic because I knew people would take it to allude to questioning Sarada's parentage....but what else happened? I haven't been keeping up with the Western side of the shitstorm....?
> 
> I was on mobile reading rando bloggers ;__;';; I don't remember which one drew the fanart. Maybe it will turn up on pixiv?



to put it simply:

on youtube "i wish salad wasn't sakura's daughter because sakura sucks and it would make her look pathetic".

on tumblr "sakura has the uchiha symbol so that is all i care about even if sasuke left for 12 years" or "as long as the end pairing is SS and salad is her daughter, i dont care what happens" and NOT ONE SINGLE POST ON TUMBLR TALKS ABOUT SALAD'S CHARACTER OUTSIDE OF HER *TRUE *PARENTHOOD 

on tumblr, salad only exists as a mean for SS. on youtube, most like salad but hate sakura with a passion.

i will give props to the bloggerS you read. at least, they gave predictions to the series not caring much for the pairings.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

Meanwhile, Boruto promo updated on the official Naruto app's rotating box header.

[sp]



[/sp]



ℜai said:


> This is probably one of the poster:



Where is this pic from, Rai? A corner of your digital edition of WSJ or another Shueisha mag?

I can try to ask for a better scan if I know where to look~



Addy said:


> i just have two questions :
> 
> 1- where is burito in all this because naruto seems to be more relevant in his sons mnaga lol.
> 2- if the silent steps refers to naruto as it syas "under narutos supervision" then what is naruto doing stalking salad at night?
> ...



.........Oh my goodness that's horrible ;__;';;~~~~

One of my favourite predictions from the JP side of things that I just read:

Sasuke returns---> Uses his Sharingan to show Sarada memories of them interacting when she was an infant//him thinking of her while he's gone--->(Similar to how Sasuke showed Kabuto how he absorbed Orochimaru//Itachi showed his memories to Sasuke=It won't hurt her)--->She realizes that he did care for her all along even though he's been mysteriously gone.

And then the blogger spirals back into Papasuke leaving and she activates her Sharingan x__x';;~~

Maybe all the blogs that I'm reading from think this is a good idea or something because people are converging on this theory for some reason and it's so sad! D:


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could live with this to be honest~
Most children can't remember anything that has happened in their life before they turn at least 4?6 years old. Could be that Sarada's memories are too faint. I wish we get an answer for why he is leaving though, that'd be nice. Don't count on it tho, just to be safe.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I could live with this to be honest~
> Most children can't remember anything that has happened in their life before they turn at least 4?6 years old. Could be that Sarada's memories are too faint. I wish we get an answer for why he is leaving though, that'd be nice. Don't count on it tho, just to be safe.



I posted this thingy earlier in the discussion thread~~ Sarada said:

「?私は?パパと?ものごころついた時から会ったことがない?」

" ...Papa and I.....We've never/haven't met since as far back as I can really remember."

The 物心/ものごころ means like 'ever since I've been aware of things' or like 'since I've been able to understand the things around me'.

= So the meaning is like she personally has no recollection of Papasuke while she was growing up.

--------------------------------------

I think it is most probable that she simply was too young to remember Papasuke well. If it turns that that it means he left shortly after her birth and never came back....then I would be surprised.

Most JP fans are on the optimistic side and think she just doesn't know it/realize it yet.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> .........Oh my goodness that's horrible ;__;';;~~~~
> 
> One of my favourite predictions from the JP side of things that I just read:
> 
> ...



i think they are expecting the worse 

did anyone on jap sites talk about why sasuke left the first time for 12 years? 


ℜai said:


> From Jump Next!! 2015 Vol. 2 cover:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



what about the uzumaki family pic? i thought we get it with the first chapter but we got nothing


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I saw it in the other thread – think it was Gaiden chapter 1 Discussion Thread. It's interesting to read thoughts from Japanese Naruto fans, so thank you for sharing those as well. ^^


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 抜き足差し足、無音ステップ！！
> 
> *Taking stealthy footsteps on tiptoes.... a long, silent step!!*
> 
> ...



@bold

Sarada is gonna run away from the village because of that pic and all the shit happening in her poor little head with her dysfunctional family. 

Naruto will have to send a special team to search for her (maybe Boruto and Mitsuki first mission?) and voil? stuff is gonna be ugly and obviously sad when she will meet Sasuke by accident.

He's gonna sense a presence next to him in that forest for sure, i hope he's gonna love that kid because she needs her father, poor baby girl is suffering so much right now 


It's horrible how SS fans don't give a shit about that innocent child, they are cruel af and they deserve the worst for their pairing crap


----------



## Gortef (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 写真を見たサラダ！！そしてナルトのもとに！？
> 
> Sarada saw the photograph!! And then under the supervision of Naruto....!?
> 
> *** The のもとに is a construction read altogether. Can also mean 'on the basis of' or 'underneath'. I don't think the もと should be read separately as 'origin', TBH.



Sarada goes to Naruto and as the Seventh he will comfort and guide one of his "childrens"?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2015)

naruto, sasuke, bolt and sarada's ass?

also so it seems naruto might have to rescue sarada from the trainwreck that is her family.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> naruto, sasuke, bolt and sarada's ass?



half of her ass from the looks of it


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 27, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> naruto, sasuke, bolt and sarada's ass?
> 
> also so it seems naruto might have to rescue sarada from the trainwreck that is her family.



He should adopt her, Hinata is the perfect mother and their family is healthy


----------



## Fay (Apr 27, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> He should adopt her, Hinata is the perfect mother and their family is healthy



Nah, I think Sakura should marry Kakashi, I'm sure he'd be a great stepdad.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

I feel like 2ch's guessing is more or less the same as ours:

1--> Sarada takes advantage for the time being, since Sakura has fainted--->Confronts Naruto clone for the truth/who this woman even is

2---> Sarada sneaks out to find Karin (--->though obvious plothole about where she would even know to look)

People seem to be more worried about Sakura's homeloan and why she made a counterfeit family portrait lol~~ (Same as western fandom, I think)

And lots of questions for the whereabouts of Papasuke.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 27, 2015)

What if it is more like Bolt runs off cause he sees his dad being more kind to Salad? HE seems to be the guy who throws hissy fits.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

is it just me or does it seem that salad and naruto were clashing or some shit?  



Fay said:


> Nah, I think Sakura should marry Kakashi, I'm sure he'd be a great stepdad.



he is still sexy even with all those wrinkles :spwank


----------



## Azol (Apr 27, 2015)

Fay said:


> Nah, I think Sakura should marry Kakashi, I'm sure he'd be a great stepdad.



Sakura would marry her former teacher? Did that even happened before in the Naruto's universe? 
Well, I'm not against it but...


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 27, 2015)

Hm, what I think will happen in chapter 2 for sure is that focus will shift to Naruto. The preview reaffirms this only further. I'm surprised to see that Sarada seems to continue being a main focus in the next chapter as well though, from the looks of it.

There's a chance this mess will be cleared up. 
Or we'll sink even deeper.
Either way, I'll be there.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I feel like 2ch's guessing is more or less the same as ours:
> 
> 1--> Sarada takes advantage for the time being, since Sakura has fainted--->Confronts Naruto clone for the truth/who this woman even is
> 
> ...


i am the only one here who is actually asking that question


----------



## Fay (Apr 27, 2015)

Sakura having a loan means Sasuke is not paying for anything


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> He should adopt her, Hinata is the perfect mother and their family is healthy



nah, what needs to happen is an intervention.

and lol kakashi? he left konoha with gai. and kakashi wouldn't sleep with one his students.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 27, 2015)

Fay said:


> Sakura having a loan means Sasuke is not paying for anything



It means that house must be expensive. Or not even that. 
It just means they have a loan.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> It means that house must be expensive. Or not even that.
> It just means they have a loan.



I think it's more expensive to own to be a homeowner of a plot of land +backyard+ the home upkeep itself. Especially if the Narutoverse has the same kind of space/land usage like major Japanese cities do. Maybe it's like a mortgage. 

I remember they mentioned that in the epilogue of The Last novel that Naruto and Hinata were living in a high-rise apartment//condo with Boruto and Himawari at the time. I don't know if Naruto was already Hokage then--->since they could have relocated to a different place already. 

But they were probably decked out in an expensive apartment too....



Addy said:


> i am the only one here who is actually asking that question



I saw a comment on 2ch that was like:

"Maybe it's too dishonest of Sakura to ask someone to even use henge no jutsu and pretend to be Sasuke for the photo"


----------



## Platypus (Apr 27, 2015)

People aren't poor for getting a mortgage. Seriously, I've seen people compare taking out a loan for a house with the purchase of a photocopy while others are complaining about Hokage Naruto not engaging in _good ol'  favouritism_ to cancel Sakura's debts/loans.
The whole situation reeks of comic relief: the exaggerated expression on Sakura's face; Sakura fainting. The scene's intention is to break the tension of Sakura and Sarada's dialogue. Kishi has done similar things in the past (e.g. Kaguya battle). The loan won't be mentioned again, probably. At least not in a serious situation.
I'd be surprised to hear Sasuke is/was actually sending money over to his family, considering it's implied they haven't heard from him for years.
Is he even getting paid for whatever mission/journey he's on?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2015)

Or maybe it's too embarrasing for her to ask anyone.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I saw a comment on 2ch that was like:
> 
> "Maybe it's too dishonest of Sakura to ask someone to even use henge no jutsu and pretend to be Sasuke for the photo"



it wouldnt matter to be honest. sakura already lied to salad by concealing that part of the photo. manipulation of words/images isn't just through modification, but also through subtraction.



Narutossss said:


> Or maybe it's too embarrasing for her to ask anyone.


she bought a house and put the uchiha symbols everywhere on it still paying the loan. i think sakura is beyond embarrassment


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> it wouldnt matter to be honest. sakura already lied to salad by concealing that part of the photo. manipulation of words/images isn't just through modification, but also through subtraction.



You are implying she was purposefully hiding it from Sarada. It is just a frame where you can slip more than one picture in it. It was covered up but I don't think it is because she hates Karin or wanted to hide the picture, she probably simply lacked a photo of Sasuke. We may or may not find out why as the series goes on.




Addy said:


> she bought a house and put the uchiha symbols everywhere on it still paying the loan. i think sakura is beyond embarrassment



>Implying she did it without Sasuke's approval
>Implying Sakura has the guts/gall/whatever to do that


----------



## Zef (Apr 27, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> You are implying she was purposefully hiding it from Sarada. It is just a frame where you can slip more than one picture in it. It was covered up but I don't think it is because she hates Karin or wanted to hide the picture, she probably simply lacked a photo of Sasuke. We may or may not find out why as the series goes on.
> 
> 
> >Implying she did it without Sasuke's approval


This.


If Sasuke was gone 12 years she would obviously use the most recent picture of him she has.

She wouldn't put 12/13 year old Sasuke in the frame, and tell Sarada it's her father.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> It means that house must be expensive. Or not even that.
> It just means they have a loan.



no, it means more than that.

"they" would imply that sasuke is  paying but he aint from the looks of it.

if true, then it implies that sakura took that loan and is paying for it by herself which in turn implies that she biult/designed the house without sasuke's knowledge.

therefore, forget the fanart/fanfics that show sasuke returning to find a destroyed home since he most likely doesn't know it exists 



heartsutra said:


> You are implying she was purposefully hiding it from Sarada. It is just a frame where you can slip more than one picture in it. It was covered up but I don't think it is because she hates Karin or wanted to hide the picture, she probably simply lacked a photo of Sasuke. We may or may not find out why as the series goes on.



yes, i am implying that she was purposefully hiding it from salad or else, she would out sasuke with his team on display. 

who talked about sakura hating karin? 


> >Implying she did it without Sasuke's approval
> >Implying Sakura has the guts/gall/whatever to do that



she went as far as to make a fake photo just so her child feels that her father is around. not really sure why she wouldn't have the guts to put uchiha symbols on everything even wearing them? ask sasuke? that asshole hasn't been around for 12 years 


Zef said:


> This.
> 
> 
> If Sasuke was gone 12 years she would obviously use the most recent picture of him she has.
> ...



and why she doesn't have a new pic of sauske? wedding? anything? yeah, think about that for a moment


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 27, 2015)

Sasuke never gave a call to his kid even for just her birthday, of course he's not sending money to them come on lol

I don't care about the loan, the house was huge for only 2 persons and if Sakura is still working a bit, it's pretty normal she would need help to pay for it.

And she's not important for the village unlike the hokage, people should stop thinking that everything is for free or must be for free for her.

Naruto is probably the only one not paying anything like house or food because of his work only and sure because he married Hinata whom is from a wealthy family, it probably helped even before he became hokage.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2015)

Gortef said:


> Sarada goes to Naruto and as the Seventh he will comfort and guide one of his "childrens"?



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA. If only Kishi were that awesome.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

Klue said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA. If only Kishi were that awesome.



i dont get it


----------



## Zef (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> and why she doesn't have a new pic of sauske? wedding? anything? yeah, think about that for a moment



How does that counter my point? 

I was basically saying the Taka pic was the most recent one of Sasuke she had. Hence the reason she used it instead of a picture of 12 year old Sasuke. Either that or she has other pictures, but doesn't want Sarada to see them for whatever reason;  that's just speculation at this point though.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I can confirm that the digital version of Jump Next comes with the poster.
> 
> If you purchase it from Jump BOOK app you will recieve a Naruto Gaiden Wallpaper.



thanks 



Zef said:


> How does that counter my point?
> 
> I was basically saying the Taka pic was the most recent one of Sasuke she had. Hence the reason she used it instead of a picture of 12 year old Sasuke. Either that or she has other pictures, but doesn't want Sarada to see them for whatever reason;  that's just speculation at this point though.



the answer to my question was:

sakura doesn't have any pic of her wedding or one with her and sasuke because these pics dont exist at all because (most likely) sasuke banged her and left, and they are not married like kurenai and assuma whom i think got a child out of wedlock.


----------



## Fay (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be so embarrassing if she was lying about the wedding


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

Fay said:


> It would be so embarrassing if she was lying about the wedding



isnt she? where are the pics? why is salad asking the obvious if there are pics/evidence? 

karin or not, red haring or not, forget about karin for a moment, there are 0 pics of any wedding, date or even the two being in same frame except when they were 12  

all we got so far is that:

1- sasuke might not  know he even has a house.
2- sasuke might not know he even has a daughter.
3- sasuke might not know that he is even married.

if he does know that, then:

1- sakura pays for the house on her own.
2- sasuke doesn't give a shit about his daughter.
3- sasuke sees sakura as nothing more than a cum-bucket.

either way, SS is screwed. pick your poison. i pick the former


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> isnt she? where are the pics? why is salad asking the obvious if there are pics/evidence?
> 
> karin or not, red haring or not, forget about karin for a moment, there are 0 pics of any wedding, date or even the two being in same frame except when they were 12
> 
> ...



Don't forget that Sakura lied about the wedding to Sarada but obviously to the entire village too, i mean the house she ruined was like a freaking Uchiha shrine and she was wearing the Uchiha symbol all over her clothes, everybody probably swallowed her lies and imaginary wedding and happy couple life with Sasuke 

I wonder how she explained it to Naruto or Ino? 

A super secret marriage in the woods with no witnesses because Sasuke is shy and ashamed to do some public ceremony after all he have done or some shit like that


----------



## Night Spider (Apr 27, 2015)

Platypus said:


> People aren't poor for getting a mortgage. Seriously, I've seen people compare taking out a loan for a house with the purchase of a photocopy while others are complaining about Hokage Naruto not engaging in _good ol'  favouritism_ to cancel Sakura's debts/loans.
> The whole situation reeks of comic relief: the exaggerated expression on Sakura's face; Sakura fainting. The scene's intention is to break the tension of Sakura and Sarada's dialogue. Kishi has done similar things in the past (e.g. Kaguya battle). The loan won't be mentioned again, probably. At least not in a serious situation.
> I'd be surprised to hear Sasuke is/was actually sending money over to his family, considering it's implied they haven't heard from him for years.
> Is he even getting paid for whatever mission/journey he's on?



1. Good point.
2. Agree with this one as well.
3. This is sth I am still confused about. Sarada said she never met her father, but does that also mean she never heard from him? Or Sakura? No letters, or anything like that? I think this is still left to be answered...
4. How much would you get paid for a mission that lasts 12 years non-stop? I am guessing Sasuke is a millionaire at this point. Too bad he can't spend it anywhere considering he is always stuck in some kind of forest.

My predictions for the next chapter:
-more mama drama
-we will see those characters we haven't seen in the last chapter: Tsunade, Hinata, Himawari...
-Sasuke's  return and finally finding out if he has an arm or not???


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> Don't forget that Sakura lied about the wedding to Sarada but obviously to the entire village too, i mean the house she ruined was like a freaking Uchiha shrine and she was wearing the Uchiha symbol all over her clothes, everybody probably swallowed her lies and imaginary wedding and happy couple life with Sasuke
> 
> I wonder how she explained it to Naruto or Ino?
> 
> A super secret marriage in the woods with no witnesses because Sasuke is shy and ashamed to do some public ceremony after all he have done or some shit like that



they married online


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> they married online



And there is no wifi signal neither any phone network reachable or even a post office opened or any trained animal messenger available anywhere for Sasuke to use since that wonderful day, seems legit


----------



## Zef (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again. This disproves my point how?

I said she used the most recent pic she had. Nothing you just typed counters that. You're trying to get me to talk about something completely different 

I said...


You responded with...


If Sasuke is away for 12 years how would she have a new pic?

Hence the reason she used the latest one of him she had. Either that or she doesn't want Sarada to see Sasuke's pics for whatever reason. However, like I said that's just speculation for now.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> And there is no wifi signal neither any phone network reachable or even a post office opened or any trained animal messenger available anywhere for Sasuke to use since that wonderful day, seems legit



they used AOL


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> they used AOL



My screen is now layered with tea and sticky saliva ck


----------



## Indra (Apr 27, 2015)

Viz proves that Sarada never met Sasuke :


----------



## Radon87000 (Apr 27, 2015)

I just got a hold of the Viz scans of this chapter and they removed the Sasuke's return part.Guess he is not coming next chapter


----------



## Zef (Apr 27, 2015)

Viz never keeps the editors notes at the end of the chapter. 

This is nothing new. Buy a manga volume, and you'll see it's the same for every chapter.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 27, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> I just got a hold of the Viz scans of this chapter and they removed the Sasuke's return part.Guess he is not coming next chapter


For some reason, I found this very amusing and hilarious. Thank you for that. 



lndra said:


> Viz proves that Sarada never met Sasuke :



Viz confirms that Sarada can't remember ever meeting him.
This doesn't mean that she never has.

We're at a point where most posts are starting to go in circles, or so I feel.
We'll just have to wait & see.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

lndra said:


> Viz proves that Sarada never met Sasuke :



i only trust translations of OD,  takL, and Yagami1211.  friends i know


----------



## Milady (Apr 27, 2015)

^ oh yes takL. You still have't found this person?  

I don't think it matters if Sarada doesnt remember or never met him. In general....she doesn't know him. Probably doesn't know anything about him. That's why she treasured the photograph so much. My guess is he never contacted otherwise Sarada would be collecting letters, etc. But I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

wonder if this is what happened? 
*Spoiler*: __ 




nagisayuu.tumblr

"fuck fuck FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"







Milady1 said:


> ^ oh yes takL. You still have't found this person?


still missing 


> I don't think it matters if Sarada doesnt remember or never met him. In general....she doesn't know him. Probably doesn't know anything about him. That's why she treasured the photograph so much. My guess is he never contacted otherwise Sarada would be collecting letters, etc. But I could be wrong of course.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

lndra said:


> Viz proves that Sarada never met Sasuke :



No, that's selective reading.

"For as long as I can remember...I have never even met him"

「…私は…パパと…*ものごころついた時から*会ったことがない…」

The 'since as far back as I can really remember" is the key phrase in JP. This is the main point of contention and panic mode on the JP side of things. 

This kinda trope sometimes gets used the same way we think in English. Like your long lost, presumably dead cousin makes an unexpected comeback or something.

If Kishi means to say clearly say something like "They have actually never met at all in the entirety of their lives" 

He would have left only the 会ったことがない…= (We have never met). You can say this, for example, when you're at a bar and you get introduced to your friend's co-worker or whoever. Like "Ah, I've never  met you before! Nice to meet you, I heard a lot about you"

-----------------

Fun fact:

会ったことのない人とのデートをする人

Literally means: "A person who's having a date with someone whom they've never met before"= Blind-date. 



Radon87000 said:


> I just got a hold of the Viz scans of this chapter and they removed the Sasuke's return part.Guess he is not coming next chapter



Yeah, VIZ does not include teasers. The raw has it as "Sasuke, return!!!"

With three !!!'s for emphasis.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No, that's selective reading.
> 
> "For as long as I can remember...I have never even met him"
> 
> ...



this is why i said 


Addy said:


> i only trust translations of OD,  takL, and Yagami1211.  friends i know



however, we should also not take these words alone without context. for example, no recent pics of sasuke and salad's questions indicate he was never there in the first place (for example, naruto and hinata have a pic with their children when they were young).


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> this is why i said
> 
> 
> however, we should also not take these words alone without context. for example, no recent pics of sasuke and salad's questions indicate he was never there in the first place (for example, naruto and hinata have a pic with their children when they were young).



It's an honour to be compared to them....but I'm not that cool yet, I think....lol~~ But thanks for the trust ^_^~~~!!

I'm a huge fan of takL's old re-translation threads.

ものごころついた時から会ったことがない---->There is still some hope that they did meet/interact (and she just doesn't remember it)

会ったことがない---->No chance that they have ever been together at all. 

The absence of Sasuke photos is the most concerning thing ;__;';;~~  

Sarada said there were many important things at the house-->大切なものもいくつかありますから

May or may not include other Papasuke memorabilia that are off-panel. 

Unless Sakura hid them all.........


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> It's an honour to be compared to them....but I'm not that cool yet, I think....lol~~ But thanks for the trust ^_^~~~!!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of takL's old re-translation threads.


the fact that you do it from your heart and not as a job is reason enough to trust you 



> ものごころついた時から会ったことがない---->There is still some hope that they did meet/interact (and she just doesn't remember it)
> 
> 会ったことがない---->No chance that they have ever been together at all.
> 
> ...



so it is vague i see 

but why would sakura hide them and not put them on main display? especially that salad goes to the image of sasuke when he was 16 instead of the "other images" of him when he is older  

if sasuke seriously went off knowing he had a kid and a wife, he would really be the biggest douche in the manga regardless of his reasons. therefore, i would rather think the opposite of him not knowing


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

Addy said:


> the fact that you do it from your heart and not as a job is reason enough to trust you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ Thanks~!

Yeah, it is vague to me too....so I have the same questions as you guys do too~~

I got the impression that she was starting to gather important things---->That frame was something she spotted in the rubble at first. So it was just the first thing that she just picked it up and noticed it was odd.--->Maybe she will find other things in the next chappie

I have more hope in Papasuke leaving for some kind of noble reason. I think the JP fandom would also explode if he really did just......leave.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ヽ(*・ω・)ﾉ Thanks~!
> 
> Yeah, it is vague to me too....so I have the same questions as you guys do too~~
> 
> I got the impression that she was starting to gather important things---->That frame was something she spotted in the rubble at first. So it was just the first thing that she just picked it up and noticed it was odd.--->Maybe she will find other things in the next chappie


maybe she will find other things but the impression i got was that kishi only wanted to focus on that photo alone and her "there it is" may indicate this is the only photo of sasuke she has  . regardless, sasuke is home so we will find soon 


> I have more hope in Papasuke leaving for some kind of noble reason. I think the JP fandom would also explode if he really did just......leave.



the reason has to be itachi level of convincing but i doubt kishi can pull that again


----------



## Revolution (Apr 27, 2015)

Since there spoiler hints that Nauto is watching Sarada, she should be asking NARUTO about her dad, not Sakura (who barely knows Sasuke).  Naruto knows a world more about Sasuke then Sakura


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Since there spoiler hints that Nauto is watching Sarada, she should be asking NARUTO about her dad, not Sakura (who barely knows Sasuke).  Naruto knows a world more about Sasuke then Sakura



i thought  so too but then i remembered something:

naruto "your father was my best friend"
salad "then why did he leave? "
naruto "uhm........... "
salad ""


from the way sakura spoke, she was hiding some info. idk what it is but i dont think naruto would say either.

infact, i think salad will ask naruto to find sasuke using his SM (i think that is why salad heard about SM sensing from shikamaru) but refuses or says he cant find him.


----------



## Milady (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah thanks OD for all the translations. Since Addy can't find takL then u can be the new translator person kind of thing? Aha. Thank u from the bottom of my heart.

Next chapter Sarada will get to the point and that is to find out who the hell is the girl in glasses and where is papasuke. Sakura knows something thats why Kishi wrote her off the story by fainting.  Now Sarada has to find a way to get answers. So she goes to Naruto I guess??????????


----------



## Marsala (Apr 27, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Yeah, VIZ does not include teasers. The raw has it as "Sasuke, return!!!"
> 
> With three !!!'s for emphasis.



As usual the editorial text may not be literal. Sasuke might not be on his way back, but he will return to Konoha in the very near future. Maybe Naruto now knows Hiraishin (hinted in 700) and could teleport to drag his deadbeat ass home.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2015)

Marsala said:


> As usual the editorial text may not be literal. Sasuke might not be on his way back, but he will return to Konoha in the very near future. Maybe Naruto now knows Hiraishin (hinted in 700) and could teleport to drag his deadbeat ass home.



my question would be why didn't he do that 12 years ago?


----------



## mayumi (Apr 27, 2015)

Probably cause plot. Just like how Naruto only got to know about his jinshuuriki status when he was 12 yrs and not earlier. I mean the kid suffered not knowing why he was hated for 12 yrs.


----------



## calimike (Apr 28, 2015)

I predict Sasuke return to Konoha but he met ....

I like it. Naruto HQ poster in Jump Next !


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2015)

calimike said:


> I predict Sasuke return to Konoha but he met ....



.....burrito painting on naruto's face and thus, he became his master after being remembered of his own dad


----------



## Lovely (Apr 28, 2015)

I predict flashback time.


----------



## auem (Apr 28, 2015)

It would be great if first person Sasuke meets after returning to Konoha is Boruto.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I predict flashback time.


by whom? 



auem said:


> It would be great if first person Sasuke meets after returning to Konoha is Boruto.





Addy said:


> .....burrito painting on naruto's face and thus, he became his master after being remembered of his own dad


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2015)

Marsala said:


> As usual the editorial text may not be literal. Sasuke might not be on his way back, but he will return to Konoha in the very near future. Maybe Naruto now knows Hiraishin (hinted in 700) and could teleport to drag his deadbeat ass home.


I never thought sasuke was going to return next chapter, I've been ignoring the editorial notes at the end of chapters for years now. people should know by now that fake spoilers are more dependable than them. 

also sasuke still seems to be in the same woods he was in chapter 700 and even the bolt movie teaser. My guess is he won't appear until the end of naruto gaiden or the bolt movie.


calimike said:


> I predict Sasuke return to Konoha but he met ....
> 
> I like it. Naruto HQ poster in Jump Next !



damn that ass creep though


----------



## Frosch (Apr 28, 2015)

I want a conclusion for it last chapter's a red herring or if Sarada's truly the bastard of the leaf


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 28, 2015)

Sarada awakes the Sharingan. 

Naruto senses Sasuke's chakra. 

No Hinata and no Himawari.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 28, 2015)

It better has some Future in it 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, who am I kidding. It's Kishi after all


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Sarada awakes the Sharingan.
> 
> Naruto senses Sasuke's chakra.
> 
> *No Hinata and no Himawari*.



we will get them........... just how much we will get is unknown unless salad goes to hinata for some reason


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

as much as i want naruto & neo uzumakis out of this bullshit, i have to put my bias behind.

he really should leave office and visit sakura at hospital as a decent human being and brother figure, tbh since the last i think their relationship really entered into a very mature stage and naruto should continue that way. since sarada is (apparently) under his supervision now, it doesn't look like a long shot.


it's hilarious how much i hate narusaku but started to enjoy it's matured platonic bond, hah.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> as much as i want naruto & neo uzumakis out of this bullshit, i have to put my bias behind.
> 
> he really should leave office and visit sakura at hospital as a decent human being and brother figure, tbh since the last i think their relationship really entered into a very mature stage and naruto should continue that way. since sarada is (apparently) under his supervision now, it doesn't look like a long shot.
> 
> ...



i hope salad goes to naruto next because calling him "7th" instead of uncle or something was alarming to me.

honestly, i was surprised seeing sakura was paying a loan with a "brother" like figure such as a hokage/war hero who couldn't help her by pulling some strings here and there. 

i mean, what's the point of  "the last" bonding scene and sakura cheering hinata on if it's not built upon later?.

this disconnect between naruto and team 7 hit me in the feels......... why wont you call him "uncle naruto", salad? wasn't he a good bro to mommy or they didn't meet for 12 years like sasuke?. i like it with sasuke but it doesn't fit naruto


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sarada doesn't seem like she knows Naruto personally so I can't see her being so personal or casual with how she addresses him.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Sarada doesn't seem like she knows Naruto personally so I can't see her being so personal or casual with how she addresses him.



yeah, disconnected naruto from team 7 it is


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

can you blame him though? they insist on being fucked up.

dude deserves his own healthy life.

if i were naruto, i would have ditched them long ago but naruto isn't me so they are probably still close.

sarada might have called him seventh because he was still wearing his hokage attribute.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 29, 2015)

He's just the hokage to her, and apparently her mother was his team-mate as kids. Otherwise she doesn't know him.

Naruto probably doesn't interact with her either, but acknowledges her. Like how Hiruzen watched over Naruto and briefly interacted with him, but they weren't really close. Naruto is too busy.

Naruto maybe spoke to the academy students before so maybe she met him then.

Sarada > Boruto at the moment. I don't like Boruto.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> can you blame him though? they insist on being fucked up.
> 
> dude deserves his own healthy life.
> 
> ...



i am not blaming naruto. i am blaming kishi because he will insist that naruto and team 7 are close but never shows it. 

i was never convinced by the whole "can you blame him because it's fucked up" argument i keep hearing is because the entire manga naruto knew it was fucked up, yet continued with it. it would be OOC of him if he said "fuck team 7, i am out " or react that way.

i did expect naruto to be close with sakura to some extent even after getting married. especially, after the last. then again, the last is treated like filler in canon aside from maybe tonari's son who may or may not exist but still 

salad calling naruto the 7th in hokage suit instead of "uncle"  really hit my team 7 feels 

yes, that uzumaki family and uchiha family pic (the later never even happened ) was nice to see BUT what would have been nicer is a pic with the two families in a picnic or something.  

kind of like salad going to shizune instead of tsuande (master), or kakashi (teacher), or ino (best friend), or hinata (cheered on in the last). 

again, kishi established those relationships with sakura. it would have been nice seeing those relationships reflected through her daughter. i mean, shizune? did she even speak with sakura?


----------



## mayumi (Apr 29, 2015)

Certainly hope Kishi has learned his lesson and doesn't insist that Team 7 is close or a family etc etc when they were not. Heck Naruto probably spent more time with the likes of Sai or Shikamaru who are likely more closer to him that Sasuke or Sakura in these 12 yrs. There can be a nostalgic theme for team 7 but it really does not feel like it. Sakura is soo warped up in Sasuke's ass that she would ditch anyone for it and humiliate her self for it and even hurt her daughter for it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Certainly hope Kishi has learned his lesson and doesn't insist that Team 7 is close or a family etc etc when they were not. Heck Naruto probably spent more time with the likes of Sai or Shikamaru who are likely more closer to him that Sasuke or Sakura in these 12 yrs. There can be a nostalgic theme for team 7 but it really does not feel like it. *Sakura is soo warped up in Sasuke's ass that she would ditch anyone for it and humiliate her self for it and even hurt her daughter for it.*



hold your horses, there is a  chance that sakura was telling the truth......... somehow 

besides sasunaru is more canon than naruhina....... well, sasusaku at least


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 29, 2015)

Sarada confronts Sakura about Sauce and Karin. Sakura tells sarada is Karin's kid, and she was just doin Sasuke a favor by looking after her, while Sasuke was on a top secret mission. 

Bolt tells his white haired friend about his new jutsu that he is preparing for the chuunin exam.

Sasuke appears @ the end of the chapter, says something like "hmm this must be it."


3 predictions for next week fellas. If Kishi is still good old Kishi, one of them is bound to hit. 

Don't dissapoint me Ki$hi


----------



## Platypus (Apr 29, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sarada confronts Sakura about Sauce and Karin. Sakura tells sarada is Karin's kid, and she was just doin Sasuke a favor by looking after her, while Sasuke was on a top secret mission.
> 
> Bolt tells his white haired friend about his new jutsu that he is preparing for the *chuunin exam*.
> 
> ...



 They still need to go through the Academy Graduation Test.

I don't think Kishi will pull the same cliffhanger off twice in a row in a mini-series.

I figure the focus of next chapter will be on Sasuke and Naruto.  Sakura might not even appear.
Perhaps Kishi's plan is to alternate between Sarada and Boruto every chapter.


----------



## Radon87000 (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

fuck viz!!!!!!!!! WSJ announcements or gtfo 

but thanks for posting it


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> He's just the hokage to her, and apparently her mother was his team-mate as kids. Otherwise she doesn't know him.



how can you be so sure about this?



> Naruto probably doesn't interact with her either, but acknowledges her. Like how Hiruzen watched over Naruto and briefly interacted with him, but they weren't really close. Naruto is too busy.



the whole burrito acting like a spoiled brat thing is recent. he wasn't always hokage in bolt's and sarada's lives.



> Naruto maybe spoke to the academy students before so maybe she met him then.



again, how can you be sure about it?



> Sarada > Boruto at the moment. I don't like Boruto.



bolt has grown on me but i agree that sarada is the superior child at the moment.



Addy said:


> i am not blaming naruto. i am blaming kishi because he will insist that naruto and team 7 are close but never shows it.
> 
> i was never convinced by the whole "can you blame him because it's fucked up" argument i keep hearing is because the entire manga naruto knew it was fucked up, yet continued with it. it would be OOC of him if he said "fuck team 7, i am out " or react that way.
> 
> ...



again. he was still on duty when sarada saw him, we don't know the extent of their relationship yet.

this is pretty much pure speculation for now.

the only thing i'm willing to give is naruto calls sarada without prefixes, unlike her mum.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

also



> the last is treated like filler in canon aside from maybe tonari's son



if toneri's son is canon, the last isn't treated like one, dunno where you are getting this from either.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> also
> 
> 
> 
> if toneri's son is canon, the last isn't trated like one, dunno where you are getting this from either.



the movie was not referenced at all in chapter 700-699 which made no sense to me as kishi could have promoted the movie more and integrated it. i was waiting for the vol release to have the two naruhina date pages or something but nothing.

the movie is canon but treated like filler 

which is why i hope that is tonari's kid or else, it's as canon as the novels


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

> the movie was not referenced at all in chapter 700-699



addy stop.

they were released BEFORE the movie. why would he spoil it's content. that's why nh didn't get a decent interaction in those chapters, kishi wanted people to be curious about how they happened.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> addy stop.
> 
> they were released BEFORE the movie. why would he spoil it's content. that's why nh didn't get a decent interaction in those chapters, kishi wanted people to be curious about how they happened.



naruto got with hinata at the end of the last. the chapter showed us their children/them married. what is there to spoil?  

so yeah, it should have been referenced.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 29, 2015)

Sarada seems like a respectful sort. I would have found it odd if she didn't call naruto by his honorary title, especially when he was on the job at the moment.

If Boruto didn't call sakura Aunty Sakura or whatever, then there would be a problem. Well, if Himawari didn't. Boruto might call her some rude nickname like his daddy did to Tsunade.

Did Boruto call Shikamaru uncle? Or was it just old man? Unsure how Japanese familial titles work, but he called Shikamaru like an old uncle, right?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> naruto got with hinata at the end of the last. the chapter showed us their children/them married. what is there to spoil?
> 
> so yeah, it should have been referenced.



you are trolling at this point so this is my last reply.

what is there to spoil is what happened after war. naruto's answer to hinata was suspiciously off paneled.

by the time of drawing finale, he was well aware of movie and as the titular character of franchise, ofc people will ask questions on how everything went down between them and how narusaku was over etc.

marketing 101 addy. you failed.

besides how did you expect him to mention in 700. shit was already rushed as fuck.

now you see it being referenced (in novels, official timeline and possible ootsukis in spin off), get over it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *you are trolling *at this point so this is my last reply.



............... i am getting tired of hearing that from everyone so i wont even read the rest


----------



## Zef (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy trolls 100% 50% of the time.:ignoramus

So my prediction in the last thread was wrong.  I thought Sasuke would be absent for a few chapters, but he showed up near the end of the first one.

So this time I'll predict he'll be in this chapter, and the opposite will probably be true.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Addy trolls 100% 50% of the time.:ignoramus
> 
> So my prediction in the last thread was wrong.  I thought Sasuke would be absent for a few chapters, but he showed up near the end of the first one.
> 
> So this time I'll predict he'll be in this chapter, and the opposite will probably be true.



i dont troll bro. i just lay it as it is being neutral even when i am base 

sasuke will appear for exactly one page at the end of the chapter again. if not, he will appear at the start........... for a page


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 29, 2015)

Sasuke is trapped in the "forest dimension" clearly.

Kishi might jump this time to Bolt's or Mitsuki's POV while giving Salad's as much panel time as Bolt got last chapter.

Unless he plans to make Salad the main char of this Gaiden while making Bolt the main char of the movie.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke is trapped in the "forest dimension" clearly.
> 
> Kishi might jump this time to Bolt's or Mitsuki's POV while giving Salad's as much panel time as Bolt got last chapter.
> 
> Unless he plans to make Salad the main char of this Gaiden while making Bolt the main char of the movie.



nah, i think kishi will end salad's arc next chapter or the one after it. as much as lolworthy sasusaku is, kishi wont focus on it alone for the entire series 

at least, we will see some of sasuke and salad next chapter as you say BUT the series wont focus salad. i can't gaurentee it but the option of salad as main character is too much too much to expect from kishi having a vagina and all so i expect her to be crappy soon........ right after i fell in love with her, kishi wants me to hate her again. damn you, kishi...... damn you to hell


----------



## TRN (Apr 29, 2015)

I hope we get to some fighting action and stop all this fucking lame dad family drama


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

TRN said:


> I hope we get to some fighting action and stop all this fucking lame dad family drama



yes, more 12 year old burrito and his father playing hide and seek and slightly kicking each other!!!!!!!


----------



## TRN (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> yes, more 12 year old burrito and his father playing hide and seek and slightly kicking each other!!!!!!!



That not fighting 

I want some real action to happen like kid vs kid in a fight for your life type of match.  Or Super Hokage naruto and Dark Knight sasuke vs a super alien and madara 2.0


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

TRN said:


> That not fighting
> 
> I want some real action to happen like kid vs kid in a fight for you life type of match.  Or Super Hokage naruto and Dark Knight sasuke vs a super alien and madara 2.0



well, bad luck. the closest thing you will have is burrito vs mitsuki or salad and unless they pull out  a tensei gun, rennigan, and a KCM out of their asses during their fights, prepare for more uchiha drama or even worse........... uzumaki drama


----------



## TRN (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> well, bad luck. the closest thing you will have is burrito vs mitsuki or salad and unless they pull out  a tensei gun, rennigan, and a KCM out of their asses during their fights, prepare *for more uchiha drama or even worse........... uzumaki drama*




Please no  This shit ain't young and the restless, for the love of god 

Kaguya arc was better than this shit so far


----------



## Platypus (Apr 29, 2015)

Kishi'll find a way to inject more Uchiha drama. It has become his shtick after all  Even if they happen to be all dead, he'll just switch focus over to the Pure World. It's that simple and horrifying.


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2015)

TRN said:


> Please no  This shit ain't young and the restless, for the love of god
> *
> Kaguya arc was better than this shit so far*



dude........... like dude 


Platypus said:


> Kishi'll find a way to inject more Uchiha drama. It has become his shtick after all  Even if they happen to be all dead, he'll just switch focus over to the Pure World. It's that simple and horrifying.



all this uchiha drama and sasuke being at the center of it means one thing.............. more itachi flashbacks, hype and shit :ignoramus

and the best part of this all is that so far sakura still knows jack fucking shit about sasuke'e family. yeah


----------



## TRN (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> dude........... like dude
> 
> all this uchiha drama and sasuke being at the center of it means one thing.............. more itachi flashbacks, hype and shit :ignoramus
> 
> and the best part of this all is that so far sakura still knows jack fucking shit about sasuke'e family. yeah



Atleast in the kaguya arc we had cool moveset


----------



## Platypus (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> dude........... like dude
> 
> all this uchiha drama and sasuke being at the center of it means one thing.............. *more itachi flashbacks, hype and shit* :ignoramus





I wish Kishi stops idolizing him, it's overshadowing Itachi's own personailty and backstory.



> and the best part of this all is that so far sakura still knows jack fucking shit about sasuke'e family. yeah



God, I hope we're past all that stuff, meaning that Sakura and Sarada actually know about the truth, or that we at least don't have to deal with all the drama when they're told.



TRN said:


> Atleast in the kaguya arc we had cool moveset


What d'ya mean? Only new thing Kaguya showed was Amenominaka, and it didn't help her that much in hindsight  Rest of her abilities were a mix of Jiraiya's, Kimimaro's and the Hyuuga's. Not that her moveset is actually an issue, especially compared to all the rest that arc threw at us.


----------



## TRN (Apr 29, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I wish Kishi stops idolizing him, it's overshadowing Itachi's own personailty and backstory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the action in the kaguya arc will be far better than the shit mini series will be.    Just more dad issues for action shounen manga.   

Naruto Manga =For Everyone

Naruto Mini Series =For Pregnant Females

For the love of god kill both the kids


----------



## Shattering (Apr 29, 2015)

What do you honestly want? nothing the kids can do will actually impress the readers after the war arc in terms of fighting power, if there's no drama involving Naruto or Sasuke unless Kishi pulls something like chunnin exams or similar where a low level fight could have some appeal nothing will really grab the reader's interest


----------



## King Scoop (Apr 29, 2015)

Sasuke arrives in Konoha and immediately goes to talk to Naruto. While showing no interest in Sarada or Sakura, whatsoever.


----------



## TRN (Apr 29, 2015)

Shattering said:


> What do you honestly want? nothing the kids can do will actually impress the readers after the war arc in terms of fighting power, if there's no drama involving Naruto or Sasuke unless Kishi pulls something like chunnin exams or similar where a low level fight could have some appeal nothing will really grab the reader's interest



you're right   I just wish itachi and the old gang was back in the manga


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2015)

TRN said:


> Atleast in the kaguya arc we had cool moveset



no 

even if kaguya invented a 1000 jutsu in that one arc, salad's drama >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> kaguya's personality 


Platypus said:


> I wish Kishi stops idolizing him, it's overshadowing Itachi's own personailty and backstory.


dude, be glade kishi even continued the manga after itachi died. i am sure he went into 100s thereby sessions and even proposed everyday to have an itachi spinoff.



> God, I hope we're past all that stuff, meaning that Sakura and Sarada actually know about the truth, or that we at least don't have to deal with all the drama when they're told.



don't worry, kishi won't deal with that drama, but it would be nice if sakura ALREADY knew about the uchiha through a subtle reference or two.





TRN said:


> you're right   I just wish itachi and the old gang was back in the manga



now you get it


----------



## calimike (Apr 30, 2015)

> 118 ：39 ◆7zq1d2q4b2Is ＠転載は禁止：2015/04/30(木) 17:08:27.84 ID:136c5f8v0
> *24*
> カガミ
> 銀たま
> ...



WSJ #24 is early out! Wait for chapter 2 


大好評陰陽ファンタジー『双星の陰陽師』5巻は明日5/1発売です！帯にはなんと『NARUTO-ナルト-』の岸本斉史先生に推薦コメントをいただきました！！ぜひ書店で探してみてください〜/T 

Kishi interview in Twin Star Exorcists manga Vol. 5 (not sure... what is it say?)


----------



## OldMonkey (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah.
I think we can expect the chapter this week end or so.

Before Thursday for sure Imho.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2015)

calimike said:


> WSJ #24 is early out! Wait for chapter 2



another 7 day wait i see


----------



## Mider T (Apr 30, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> Yeah.
> I think we can expect the chapter this week end or so.
> 
> Before Thursday for sure Imho.



It's already Thursday evening in Japan.


----------



## OldMonkey (Apr 30, 2015)

Mider T said:


> It's already Thursday evening in Japan.



I was obviously talking about the next Thursday. The 7th.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2015)

Better reintroduce Rinne in the coming chapter, or I will complain and it won't be pretty.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

oh please go ahead.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2015)

Klue said:


> Better reintroduce Rinne in the coming chapter, or I will complain and it won't be pretty.



rennie tense?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 30, 2015)

Klue said:


> Better reintroduce Rinne in the coming chapter, or I will complain and it won't be pretty.



Fret not, the Sauce is coming back.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Fret not, the Sauce is coming back.



he is coming back to become a dad, so lol rennigan


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> he is coming back to become a dad, so lol rennigan



First he must get out of the forest.

DAT forest. 

I for one I'm looking forward to the Rinnegan though. 

Sasuke's parental skills too. Or their lack...

Who will he troll harder, his wife or his daughter? 

If Sasuke emerged from that forest and started being all loved dovey towards Sakura would that look like a troll or not? I mean he would look OOC but would people here prefer him as a nice and caring husband or as the aloof jerk that he had been for so long? Character development yay or nay?


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> First he must get out of the forest.
> 
> DAT forest.
> 
> ...



i honestly hope he doesn't know of salad. for a guy coming back home, sasuke looked angry/upset. 

seriously, for a guy who is about to see his child and wife after 12 years, it looked like he is about to crack his belt on sakura/salad's ass


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> i honestly hope he doesn't know of salad. for a guy coming back home, sasuke looked angry/upset.
> 
> seriously, for a guy who is about to see his child and wife after 12 years, it looked like he is about to crack his belt on sakura/salad's ass



Hmmm, you think so?

It looked more like either he was concerned about something...like he was in chap 700.

Either both times said concern is due to the telepathic bond he got with his daughter or there is someone stalking him or something(Karin? LOL).

If Sasuke does not know of Salad I wonder what kind of face he will make once he learns that he is a dad?

 ?

 ?

  ?

  ?

"........."  ?


----------



## Milady (Apr 30, 2015)

^ does sasuke ever really make a facial expression???.......


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 30, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> ^ does sasuke ever really make a facial expression???.......



Wherever Zombie Itachi was hurt of course. 

Imagine if Itachi was actually alive.  

DAT concern.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> i honestly hope he doesn't know of salad. for a guy coming back home, sasuke looked angry/upset.
> 
> seriously, for a guy who is about to see his child and wife after 12 years, it looked like he is about to crack his belt on sakura/salad's ass



Addy, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2015)

Klue said:


> Addy, what the hell are you talking about?


i mean, look at his face. he is upset, angry, pissed 


did he hear he has a child and came back all pissed and butthurt because he has to change diapers now?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 30, 2015)

Sauce just sends a Kage bunshi to check Salad, and show eveyone that Sauce can do KB now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> i mean, look at his face. he is upset, angry, pissed
> 
> 
> did he hear he has a child and came back all pissed and butthurt because he has to change diapers now?
> ...


its just his natural sexy glare


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> its just his natural sexy glare



so that's his sex face as well?. no wonder sakura  repressed some memories  of his facial features......... even during sex?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 30, 2015)

i just want some ninja content, more light for all characters, and maybe some key points in the plot so that we could have debates and not retarded kids arguing with no content on anything.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 30, 2015)

Sasuke is just like stop bothering me Lettuce. I just want to travel some more for heck sake.


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Apr 30, 2015)

* I predict Sasuke will come back to the village after his long absence and Sarada will take the opportunity to question him about a lot of things.

* There will be questions about the reasons for his long absence from the village/their family life and the true nature of his relationship with Sakura, but the main topic will be about about her real mother (obviously).

* At first, he will either not take her seriously and ignore the interrogatory (because he is Sasuke) or try to dodge the questions for whatever reason.

* Then he ends up giving an unsatisfactory answer that may or may not be true and it will push her over the edge. That event will result in Sarada awakening her Sharingan for the first time because of evil brain chakra.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> i mean, look at his face. he is upset, angry, pissed
> 
> 
> did he hear he has a child and came back all pissed and butthurt because he has to change diapers now?


Now the only thing he needs is a kenseikan and his transformation will be complete.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> i mean, look at his face. he is upset, angry, pissed
> 
> 
> did he hear he has a child and came back all pissed and butthurt because he has to change diapers now?



Sasuke's just sensing dat child support. 






.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

Why are you sad Luiz?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 30, 2015)

For him.

That poor man... those debts will come at him like a friend.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't worry about him, it's Sakura who does everything. Sakura is a real man's man.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Luiz said:


> For him.
> 
> That poor man... those debts will come at him like a friend.



he can steal a bank and no one knows


----------



## tari101190 (May 1, 2015)

Sasuke knows he has a kid with Sakura.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Sasuke knows he has a kid with Sakura.



i hope he doesn't know because 12 years is too much


----------



## Mariko (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> *i hope he doesn't know* because 12 years is too much



The legendary "uchiha oh well" is coming!


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Mariko said:


> The legendary "uchiha oh well" is coming!



i am serious here 

kishi will write himself into  a  corner if sasuke knows about salad and being married  because no amount of cocane will make kishi creative enough to find an excuse for leaving his wife let alone his child for 12 years. 

and the "sakura and sasuke  met in secret" bullshit is just  retarded writing if kishi does it 

seriously, no explanation is going  to justify it which is why i know kishi will take  the "he knew" route XD


----------



## tari101190 (May 1, 2015)

Sasuke was defending the village from...stuff.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Sasuke was defending the village from...stuff.



i know kishi will use that excuse but loooooooooooooool, it's still retarded


----------



## tari101190 (May 1, 2015)

Important stuff only someone as powerful as Sasuke could do.

And he was investigating non-stop.


----------



## Mariko (May 1, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Important stuff only someone as powerful as Sasuke could do.
> 
> And he was investigating non-stop.



Or he just had some good times with Karin...


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Important stuff only someone as powerful as Sasuke could do.
> 
> And he was investigating non-stop.



salad "what were you doing in that mission for the past 12 years?" 

sasuke "doing stuff to protect other stuff from someone in somewhere... lots of stuff" 

salad ""


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 1, 2015)

do people forgot that it was said by kishi that sasuke will go find answers about kaguya and the sage of six paths lineage...

i remember that very well.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> do people forgot that it was said by kishi that sasuke will go find answers about kaguya and the sage of six paths lineage...
> 
> i remember that very well.



he also said that he dropped that idea because he didn't want people to think the manga will continue


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> he also said that he dropped that idea because he didn't want people to think the manga will continue



well the manga does continue and it was aid here in the first chapter that sauske was on a certain mission.

so kishi might go for what he said, and sasuke did try to find answers and stuff...
there is no reason to leave your familly but this is fiction and the answer to peace was friendship so logic should be at 10% while watching this manga.

i can bet money on the next chapter being called uzumaki boruto/bolt explaining the life of boruto and sasuke coming home talking to naruto..... naruto asks him to train a new team 7 formed out of bold and his mitsuki friend and sarada.
sarada is shoked that her dad is konoha, the end
twist might be that sasuke likes boruto more then sarada just to throw more shit into sasuke and more drama that i dont like
bolt respecting sauke more then naruto just to make him more spoiled and shit...

see addy i can write mangas to


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

you are the best writer  

but yeah, the first thought that came to me after this chapter is next chapter being named burrito and about him, but i am not going to lie, idk how kishi will top salads angst story and the two seem to be about angst 

though, why did kishi start with salad?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> you are the best writer
> 
> but yeah, the first thought that came to me after this chapter is next chapter being named burrito and about him, *but i am not going to lie, idk how kishi will top salads angst story and the two seem to be about angst*



maybe with a really nice plot that involves everyone ? 
ohhh who im a kidding, he will milk more shit drama... i just hope we get something else besides that...


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> maybe with a really nice plot that involves everyone ?
> ohhh who im a kidding, he will milk more shit drama... i just hope we get something else besides that...



bad luck. only dafdy issues from  now on. the movie stuff aofar only shows the 4 and nothing else


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 1, 2015)

Did he said all he did not really care to write about that stuff in the end? 
Like he just come up with that stuff so he has a reason for Sasuke not to be in the village? I just remember people saying that. i dont remember reading it.


----------



## Mariko (May 1, 2015)

1- Uchiha's destiny/power is linked to hatred

2- Sarada Uchiha is already a hater (coz of "I-failed-as-a-dad-Sasuke")

>> Sarada will be the new Madara/Obito in "Boruto Shippuden"! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Because... You let dad go!"


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> bad luck. only dafdy issues from  now on. the movie stuff aofar only shows the 4 and nothing else



meh i still have hope for an actual plot.... the movie looks intersting... bolt on a rampage... i was like WTF ?

maybe its just the chuunin exams...


----------



## tari101190 (May 1, 2015)

There isn't a good enough excuse to be gone that long with no contact.


----------



## Altair21 (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> he also said that he dropped that idea because he didn't want people to think the manga will continue



No, he actually said he skipped writing about it because he didn't want people to think the manga was still ongoing. He never said he dropped the idea.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> meh i still have hope for an actual plot.... the movie looks intersting... bolt on a rampage... i was like WTF ?
> 
> maybe its just the chuunin exams...



daddy  issues is the actual  plot. the soon you accept it, the better the series will seem


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> daddy  issues is the actual  plot. the soon you accept it, the better the series will seem



i will wait for 3-4 chapters, if the drama is all that it is... i will just fuck it and wait for the new DBZ anime that is so hyped after 18 years
i hope its the chuunin exams cuz the chapter opened up with that and shino saying all that hype...


----------



## Lovely (May 1, 2015)

I think the next several chapters will stay focused on Sarada and her family situation.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i will wait for 3-4 chapters, if the drama is all that it is... i will just fuck it and wait for the new DBZ anime that is so hyped after 18 years
> i hope its the chuunin exams cuz the chapter opened up with that and shino saying all that hype...



we will see chunin exames but the over arching plot will cater to daddy issues. 

i wish i still cared  about dbz.  hope you enjoy it 


Lovely said:


> I think the next several chapters will stay focused on Sarada and her family situation.


here is what will happen. 

we will see a panel of sasuke each chapter and that's it


----------



## tari101190 (May 1, 2015)

Where have you been?

Did the hokage order you away?

Did you know you have a daughter?

When did you get married?

When is the last time you spoke to your wife?

Why didn't you check in occasionally?

Did you check in with the hokage at least?

Couldn't you have just sent a shadow clone back to the village?

Couldn't you have sent a Six Paths avatar like Nagato & Obito could do?

Can't you fly?

Aren't we in times of peace? What was so urgent?

Will you finally train your child?

Is Sakura even the mother?

Did you genjutsu her?

Don't you have rinnegan? Can't you use every jutsu imaginable?

Can't you use creation of all things?

Can't you just create an un-poofable clone that could fly back to the village at super speed with Susanoo?

He's a deadbeat. No excuse.


----------



## Raventhal (May 1, 2015)

Find out Sasuke is the not the father and Sarada is his clone mixed with DNA all the Z fighters... I mean strong ninja's.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 1, 2015)

Raventhal said:


> Find out Sasuke is the not the father and Sarada is his clone mixed with DNA all the Z fighters... I mean strong ninja's.



That would make Sasuke her...brother?

LOL Salad would be the "Cell" of this manga.

"Salad" as having a variety in genetic stuff.


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Raventhal said:


> Find out Sasuke is the not the father and Sarada is his clone mixed with DNA all the Z fighters... I mean strong ninja's.



salad salad salad


----------



## tkpirate (May 1, 2015)

it will be revealed (slightly) what Sasuke was doing all this time.


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2015)

option 1 -- Sarada runs away from home 
option 2 -- Sarada confronts her mother
option 2.1 -- Sarada's relationship with her mother goes sour
option 2.2 -- Sakura goes into depression
option 3 -- Sarada talks to someone else (doesn't look like she has friends though)


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2015)

Kishimoto had better not pull some "It's alright because Sasuke could sense her feelings" bullshit.


----------



## auem (May 1, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Kishimoto had better not pull some "It's alright because Sasuke could sense her feelings" bullshit.



But he has already shown it multiple times..in chap 700 and in the last chapter...so it is definitely going to be an excuse..


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2015)

auem said:


> But he has already shown it multiple times..in chap 700 and in the last chapter...so it is definitely going to be an excuse..



Ha, you sound happy about this. SS fan, I take it?

Yeah, I'm aware that it's a thing. I merely hope there will be some half-decent arguments in addition to the silly part.


----------



## Revolution (May 1, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Kishimoto had better not pull some "It's alright because Sasuke could sense her feelings" bullshit.



chapter 700 and Gaiden 1 say "hello"


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> it will be revealed (slightly) what Sasuke was doing all this time.



what i and many want to see:

sasuke learned about kaguya and tells us about it. even if it takes an entire chapter, i want to know.

what i will get:

poorly explained excuse to why sasuke never even sent a selfi to his wife.......... a dick selfi 


Luiz said:


> Kishimoto had better not pull some "It's alright because Sasuke could sense her feelings" bullshit.



 the way he reacted in 700, and the gaiden, indicates that he senses salad but doesn't know who he is *sensing *and why.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 1, 2015)

so wrong 

Sasuke will have a good reason guys


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2015)

Revolution said:


> chapter 700 and Gaiden 1 say "hello"




Like I said, Sasuke was sensing dat child support quietly preying on him. 

:inovilla


----------



## Addy (May 1, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Like I said, Sasuke was sensing dat child support quietly preying on him.
> 
> :inovilla



i hope his reaction consists of this


----------



## Jeαnne (May 1, 2015)

im feeling we will get half-assed explanations

Kishi kept Sasuke away because he wanted to make the come back during this gaiden


----------



## Indra (May 1, 2015)

Sasuke's going to come back and take Boruto under his wing. This explanation better be shitstorm worthy :


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 1, 2015)

I predict the return of takL.

But honestly I have read too much 2ch to think about what's likely going to happen. I stand by the depressing predictions of the JP bloggers. (Sarada (re)awakening her sharingan after he leaves them again)

Not going to be a happy Papasuke... 

There was a false alarm(?)  One Piece spoiler already today. I want to swap a part of my soul for Assassination Classroom spoilers on Tuesday instead of asking about Naruto...


----------



## Indra (May 1, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I predict the return of takL.
> 
> But honestly I have read too much 2ch to think about what's likely going to happen. I stand by the depressing predictions of the JP bloggers. (Sarada (re)awakening her sharingan after he leaves them again)
> 
> ...


When should we expect legit spoilers for the manga? I want to know when I should stay up late XD


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2015)

I want Sasuke to not know about the existence of Sara. It would be a sufficient explanation for his twelve-year absence. The theories about it having something to do with Sara's sharingan seem far-fetched, though I agree Sakura is hiding something. I seriously can't wait for the next episode of Keeping Up With The Uchihas -__-


----------



## Zef (May 1, 2015)

....meh


----------



## indigoooo (May 1, 2015)

Is this chapter a double issue or sth like that?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 1, 2015)

indigoooo said:


> Is this chapter a double issue or sth like that?



No. Last week's was due to Golden Week.


----------



## indigoooo (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> No. Last week's was due to Golden Week.



Thank you


----------



## Plague (May 2, 2015)

Usually when Kishi goes on a 2 week break whatever was in the previous chapter isn't what it seems. 

That to me should show that Sarada's real mom isn't Karin, but in fact, Sakura.


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2015)

Watch it turn out he's never even met Sarada


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

will we get early spoilers?

i mean, with the jump cover here what


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Holy shit. Why did ChouChou say that!? D:


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Holy shit. Why did ChouChou say that!? D:



Whats it say?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Someone get a mod.


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Maaaaaaan, I was gonna sit on this for a couple more days. I knew I should have started posting yesterday. People always gotta ruin my fun.

Cho-Cho's talking to Sarada because she doesn't think Karui and Chouji are her real parents, and wants to go on a journey to find her real ones.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

パパとママの本当の子じゃないとおもうの…！

"I don't think I'm Papa and Mama's real child"


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maaaaaaan, I was gonna sit on this for a couple more days. I knew I should have started posting yesterday. People always gotta ruin my fun.
> 
> Cho-Cho's talking to Sarada because she doesn't think Karui and Chouji are her real parents, and wants to go on a journey to find her real ones.



Welcome back! this is going to be good.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Evil we missed you!!

Never leave!!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> will we get early spoilers?
> 
> i mean, with the jump cover here what



ask abd you shall receive jeane. ask and you shall receive for itachi has answered our prayers  

focus on choco it seems


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> パパとママの本当の子じゃないとおもうの?！
> 
> "I don't think I'm Papa and Mama's real child"


holy shit!!!! 

kishi is upping his "who is da baby daddy/momma" game  
what does it say with sasuke?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maaaaaaan, I was gonna sit on this for a couple more days. I knew I should have started posting yesterday. People always gotta ruin my fun.
> 
> Cho-Cho's talking to Sarada because she doesn't think Karui and Chouji are her real parents, and wants to go on a journey to find her real ones.



EVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Motive (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maaaaaaan, I was gonna sit on this for a couple more days. I knew I should have started posting yesterday. People always gotta ruin my fun.
> 
> Cho-Cho's talking to Sarada because she doesn't think Karui and Chouji are her real parents, and wants to go on a journey to find her real ones.



WTF ChouChou; you're a fucking perfect mix of both your parents.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

だってあちしィ…両親と全然似てないと思うの…

"But in that sense....I don't think I resemble my parents at all..."


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

My body ain't ready for this chapter


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Akatsuki is still alive?


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> real?



Who da fuck is that alien on the right? lol


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Evil, is this legit?



Looks fake but Idk.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

WTF?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Evil we missed you!!
> 
> Never leave!!



I never left, I just keep waiting to long to post spoilers. Tehe.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Maaaaaaan, I was gonna sit on this for a couple more days. I knew I should have started posting yesterday. People always gotta ruin my fun.
> 
> Cho-Cho's talking to Sarada because she doesn't think Karui and Chouji are her real parents, and wants to go on a journey to find her real ones.



my love!!!!  you are back!!!  how i missed theee!!!!   

is that panel thr only appearance of sasuke as i predicted where we get one panel of sasuke per chapter?


----------



## Rai (May 2, 2015)

Chinese spoiler:

 太尼玛超展开了：
佐助遇到一个少年、少年在测试佐助的实力
就是这个少年太让人震惊了
卧槽 我的小心脏受不了

这里就不剧透了
大家等漫画
少年上次穿的衣服打扮像极了当年的阿飞
而衣服上露出了一角 上面显示的晓的战袍

另一方面也是超展开
??????????
佐助紧急飞鹰联络鸣人、鸣人在村子留下影分身出发去找佐助
而凉拌去找鸣人问自己爹的情况
刚好遇到这一部
准备和小蝶跟踪鸣人

我了个草
不行 小心脏受不了 坐等漫画


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Evil this is why you don't wait


----------



## Rosi (May 2, 2015)

Evil 


What's with those aliens


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Evil, is this legit?



....  is that a fucking sharingan?  who got the sharingan chamber?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chinese spoiler:
> 
> 太尼玛超展开了：
> 佐助遇到一个少年、少年在测试佐助的实力
> ...



Translation!!!!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

wait, was sasuke hunting down akatsuki?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Evil, is this legit?



Yes.

Sasuke fights that guy, he's the person Sasuke is reacting to in the forest from chapter 700. He's reporting to the Akatsuki dude who was asking how strong Sasuke was, and the Blonde dude can't forgive Sasuke for killing Itachi, to which the Akatsuki dude says that Sasuke is an embarrassment to the Uchiha.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Evil, is this legit?



What the freakin Akatsuki


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

WTF is going on...


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sasuke fights that guy, he's the person Sasuke is reacting to in the forest from chapter 700. He's reporting to the Akatsuki dude who was asking how strong Sasuke was, and the Blonde dude can't forgive Sasuke for killing Itachi, to which the Akatsuki dude says that Sasuke is an embarrassment to the Uchiha.


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sasuke fights that guy, he's the person Sasuke is reacting to in the forest from chapter 700. He's reporting to the Akatsuki dude who was asking how strong Sasuke was, and the Blonde dude can't forgive Sasuke for killing Itachi, to which the Akatsuki dude says that Sasuke is an embarrassment to the Uchiha.



Straight back into the Uchiha problems again I see....


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sasuke fights that guy, he's the person Sasuke is reacting to in the forest from chapter 700. He's reporting to the Akatsuki dude who was asking how strong Sasuke was, and the Blonde dude can't forgive Sasuke for killing Itachi, to which the Akatsuki dude says that Sasuke is an embarrassment to the Uchiha.



I bet this is the reason why Akatsuki Hiden falls last in the Naruto Hiden Series. Not to mention months before the movie to.


----------



## MS81 (May 2, 2015)

vered said:


> Hopefully some clarification about sarada who seems to be the focal point of the series early on instead of Boruto.



It's always been like that, naruto was the red herring and now his son is the new red herring. 
Dafuq did I see??? I figured there were other uchiha running around the world.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Evil this is why you don't wait





Rosi said:


> Evil
> 
> 
> What's with those aliens



catstab

SORRY BUT EVIL NEEDS  A SACRIFICE!!!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Translation!!!!




Part of it. (IF the chinese spoilers are correct)

Sasuke immediatetly sent the hawk (or did he sit on it idk)to contact Nardo, Nardo left a kage bunshin to find Sasuke.
Salad finds Nardo to ask about her dad, coincidently seeing Chocho who is going to meet Nardo for whatever reason.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Sasuke better use Rinnegan.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Translation!!!!



I became curious so I used google translate.
Though I can't understand the trans made by it.

Too Nima super launched:
Sasuke met a teenager, teenagers test Sasuke's strength
Is this boy so astonishing
FML my little heart can not stand

No spoilers here
We waited Comics
Teenage last clothes dress up like most of the year hooligan
And the clothes exposed dawn iceberg shirt shown above

On the other hand is super Expand
..............................
Sasuke emergency contact Eagle Naruto, Naruto left the village to find Sasuke shadow avatar departure
The salad Naruto asked the case to go to his own father
Just met this section
Preparation and tracking Naruto Kocho

I had a grass
No small heart can not stand to wait Comics


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Kishi confirmed in an interview today Sarada is MC of the mini-series.

I knew Kishi couldn't stop riding Itachi's dick.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Kishi confirmed in an interview today Sarada is MC of the mini-series.
> 
> I knew Kishi couldn't stop riding Itachi's dick.



what are you talking about? 

there was no itachi here?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

写輪眼の少年
The Boy with the Sharingan

怪しき気配――
A mysterious sign――

だが、この男の眼の前では隠れること能わず――
But it's impossible to hide something in front of this man's eyes....

------------

lol sorry, posted to reddit first~~~


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Seriously.  Sasuke better neg these fodder with Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke better use Rinnegan.



sasuke is gonna be trolled again


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> there was no itachi here?



The blonde spike haired Uchiha has a hard-on for Itachi, he can't forgive Sasuke for killing him.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Them Uchihas. 



Evil said:


> The blonde spike haired Uchiha has a hard-on for Itachi, he can't forgive Sasuke for killing him.



I wonder where the fack was this blonde uchiha all this time then


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Uchiha> Naruto franchise.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

So we're getting an Akatsuki feat next chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> The blonde spike haired Uchiha has a hard-on for Itachi, he can't forgive Sasuke for killing him.



what blonde............... that fake spoiler is real? 

itachi's lover is a blonde kid?


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Addy slow on the news.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

Blond spike haired Uchiha... is there some color page or some character said something about him being blond?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sasuke fights that guy, he's the person Sasuke is reacting to in the forest from chapter 700. He's reporting to the Akatsuki dude who was asking how strong Sasuke was, and the Blonde dude can't forgive Sasuke for killing Itachi, to which the Akatsuki dude says that Sasuke is an embarrassment to the Uchiha.



itachi fans >>>>>>>>> rennigan sasuke

MY ITACHI BROTHERS, WE SHALL RECLAIM THIS FORUM ONCE AGAIN IN ITACHI'S GLORY


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2015)

Is that real?

So Sasuke has been gathering info and fighting a new Akatsuki?

Thanks for saving the world yet again Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Addy slow on the news.



i just woke up. what interview and translation you are talking about?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Is that real?
> 
> So Sasuke has been gathering info and fighting a new Akatsuki?
> 
> Thanks for saving the world yet again Sasuke.



and being a deadbeat dad ass


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Is there a mod online?  We need someone to open the spoiler thread.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Them Uchihas.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where the fack was this blonde uchiha all this time then



itachi made him? 

99 sharingan chamber?

sasuke made him with a blond chick?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Lmao Itachi man


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just woke up. what interview and translation you are talking about?



Sarada is main character is confirmed on this interview:

Link removed

The blond bitch wanting revenge for Itachi was confrimed by Evil like two pages ago.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Them Uchihas.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where the fack was this blonde uchiha all this time then



Uchiha's surely knows how to play hide then.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Wait, no one beat me to the translating the other panel while I was away?.......

>でも、あいつ…イタチ殺した…許せない…殺す…

* But that guy... Itachi...Killed...I can't forgive (him)...I'll kill (him).

>そうだ…サスケは…

>奴は…誇り高きうちはのハジさらしだ

* That's right....Sasuke...

* That guy...is the disgrace of the highly prideful Uchiha


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sarada is main character is confirmed on this interview:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> The blond bitch wanting revenge for Itachi was confrimed by Evil like two pages ago.



So many people about to be rustled


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> The blonde spike haired Uchiha has a hard-on for Itachi, he can't forgive Sasuke for killing him.



Blondie: Hello, my name is Uchiha Inigo. You killed my father (Itachi). Prepare to die.

Sasuke:


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

So, about Toneri "Mysterious Child" Jr...


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sarada is main character is confirmed on this interview:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> The blond bitch wanting revenge for Itachi was confrimed by Evil like two pages ago.



do you have a full translation of the interview? 



Haruka Katana said:


> Lmao Itachi man



who shall post the itachi in this chapter thread?

me? i want the honor?


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

freeforall said:


> Blondie: Hello, my name is Uchiha Inigo. You killed my father (Itachi). Prepare to die.
> 
> Sasuke:



Itachi's secret child with his 13 year old lover !!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> do you have a full translation of the interview?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idk I'm sure a lot of Itachi fans would fight for it. Good luck


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Wait, no one beat me to the translating the other panel while I was away?.......
> 
> >でも、あいつ?イタチ殺した?許せない?殺す?
> 
> ...



thanks!!!!!!!!!!! 

itachi's lover maybe?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> So, about Toneri "Mysterious Child" Jr...



fuck tonari!!!!!!!! 

itachi >>>>>>>>>>>>> otstski in term of plot canon by kishi himself


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Itachi was a deadbeat, and this is his son?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Idk I'm sure a lot of Itachi fans would fight for it. Good luck



the pressure


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Itachi was a deadbeat, and this is his son?



to be fair, itachi killed his own family for sasuke. i dont think parenthood > borhood for itachi :/


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

I believe according to the pic Evil posted that they might be engineered people?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> I believe according to the pic Evil posted that they might be engineered people?



Wasn't there something like this in Sakura Hiden?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Itachi's secret child with his 13 year old lover !!!


even worse!!!!!!!!! itachi is hetro!!!!!!!!!!!!


Abanikochan said:


> I believe according to the pic Evil posted that they might be engineered people?



that's what i honestly think. the 99 sharingan chamber is back :/

the sakura novel and cheap sasuke/sharingan clones?


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Wait, no one beat me to the translating the other panel while I was away?.......
> 
> >でも、あいつ?イタチ殺した?許せない?殺す?
> 
> ...



Thanks.

So we will get another Uchiha drama then.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

That first picture is obviously fake the other two look like they could be legit though.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

the kid is charged up on the "will of itachi" which is why he beat sasuke/gave him a hard time


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> do you have a full translation of the interview?



I have fweinds that tell me things.



> who shall post the itachi in this chapter thread?
> 
> me? i want the honor?



You can get the thread where you exalt how you love Sakura when she gets trolled or push your deaad bet Sasuke agenda. You like those.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> That first picture is obviously fake the other two look like they could be legit though.



evil confirmed it to be true ck


----------



## Alkaid (May 2, 2015)

And I thought I was doing something coming across those images

Beaten to the punch...


----------



## adeshina365 (May 2, 2015)

Shit is happening!!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> You can get the thread where you exalt how you love Sakura when she gets trolled or push your deaad bet Sasuke agenda. You like those.



dude, itachi is actually in this chapter so i am too happy to let this get on my nerves 

maybe next week


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> even worse!!!!!!!!! itachi is hetro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> that's what i honestly think. the 99 sharingan chamber is back :/
> ...



I don't get why the novel villain bothered to make a Sharingan drug or whatever when there was a whole lab full of them out there.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> And I thought I was doing something coming across those images
> 
> Beaten to the punch...



dont give up bro


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Itachi's secret child with his 13 year old lover !!!





Ha!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

I'm impressed that Baidu has the electronic edition already lol~

I'm not getting my raw scans until Tuesday.......OTL.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't get why the novel villain bothered to make a Sharingan drug or whatever when there was a whole lab full of them out there.



but does anyone know of them? 

better yet, does kishi know of them?


----------



## Alkaid (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> dont give up bro


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I'm impressed that Baidu has the electronic edition already lol~
> 
> I'm not getting my raw scans until Tuesday.......OTL.



your translations will always supreme  

btw, what does the title of the chapter say under the sasuke panel?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I'm impressed that Baidu has the electronic edition already lol~
> 
> I'm not getting my raw scans until Tuesday.......OTL.



The Chinese


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> your translations will always supreme
> 
> btw, what does the title of the chapter say under the sasuke panel?



写輪眼の少年...!!

Sharingan no Shounen..!!

The Boy with the Sharingan...!!


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Ha!


if u do the maths, 13-14 year old itachi having a child
=child 20++ 
.........

On a serious note here, why does a fake uchiha fodder care so much about the clan 
unless he is a real uchiha 



Addy said:


> thanks!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> itachi's lover maybe?


Gay Itachi


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 写輪眼の少年...!!
> 
> Sharingan no Shounen..!!
> 
> The Boy with the Sharingan...!!




thanks!!! 

wait......... shounen means boy? you learn something new every day


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I'm impressed that Baidu has the electronic edition already lol~



Yeah they are really damn fast


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> wait......... shounen means boy? you learn something new every day


This is common knowledge....


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> if u do the maths, 13-14 year old itachi having a child
> =child 20++
> .........
> 
> ...


nah, he looks too stupid and not sexy enough 

but he looks like someone from the mist village judging by his hairdo 


Haruka Katana said:


> The Chinese



must  be great feeling that malaysian heritage kicking in being part of china 


Haruka Katana said:


> This is common knowledge....



not to me


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 2, 2015)

Spoilers already?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

Those designs are awful especially the guy with white hair I hope he's killed off early on.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Those designs are awful especially the guy with white hair I hope he's killed off early on.



it seems he will solo sasuke first using the will of itachi


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> it seems he will solo sasuke first using the will of itachi



No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Can't believe I'm going to see Sasuke fight again.


----------



## Azula (May 2, 2015)

Kill this blonde ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with fire.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.



 



Addy said:


> n
> must  be great feeling that malaysian heritage kicking in being part of china
> 
> not to me



Not really but okay


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.



run no jutsu?.......... holy fuck, he is an uchiha


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 2, 2015)

So can we expect the chapter to come out at the same time or early?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.





I expect nothing less from Godsuke.


----------



## heartsutra (May 2, 2015)

So, more Sasuke for us after all. My predictions in the beginning might be wrong. Or maybe these are yet again just the juicy bits and we _will_ get to see the Uzumaki family still.

Chouchou though


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.



Crying.

What about his arm?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

the blonde bitch's faith in itachi. that is why he lost


----------



## Meat (May 2, 2015)

Because you let Itachi die!

Oh boy, here we go again!


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

I see Evil bringing everyone to the yard again. 

Even Baidu came over, no joke.


----------



## adeshina365 (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.



As expected from Sasuke-sama.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.




I guess these people didn't get the memo that Naruto and Sasuke are basically gods ever since VOTE.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Meat said:


> Because you let Itachi die!
> 
> Oh boy, here we go again!



no, rin was fodder. 

itachi is already a god in the manga that sasuke and naruto fought over their interpretations of his words so......


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I see Evil bringing everyone to the yard again.
> 
> Even Baidu came over, no joke.



It's okay, I brought over 2ch too. 

wwwww~~


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I see Evil bringing everyone to the yard again.
> 
> Even Baidu came over, no joke.



I think so too. Just look at those number of lurkers.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Please don't let the forums crash again though


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> I think so too. Just look at those number of lurkers.



CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 346 (46 MEMBERS AND 300 GUESTS)

Welcome.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> It's okay, I brought over 2ch too.
> 
> wwwww~~



.....


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I guess these people didn't get the memo that Naruto and Sasuke are basically gods ever since VOTE.



what if sasuke remembered itachi and got charged up on the will of itachi more than the fodder blond bitch and that is why he won?. he had more "will of itachi"


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> CURRENTLY ACTIVE USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD: 346 (46 MEMBERS AND 300  BANNED PEOPLE)
> 
> Welcome.



fixed


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Everyone wants to know all the big questions this chapter.

Kishi: Here have some mutant, alien Sharingan ppl.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Do you know how fitting the telegrams image is now?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Please don't let the forums crash again though



not even itachi is as strong as rin?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Maybe I should go help out 2ch.... I didn't translate Evil's spoilers into JP for them yet lol~~~

But yeah, I just came back from watching the new Kishi interview. Kishi really did say that Sarada is to be the main chara for the mini-series.

But as for how this chapter is going so far....wwwwww~~


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Maybe I should go help out 2ch.... I didn't translate Evil's spoilers into JP for them yet lol~~~
> 
> But yeah, I just came back from watching the new Kishi interview. Kishi really did say that Sarada is to be the main chara for the mini-series.
> 
> But as for how this chapter is going so far....wwwwww~~



lol 2ch users dont have Evil, only we do 

salad + itachi + sasuke + sassy choucho in one chapter = god level


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Another sharingan user? The white haired kid in the spoiler thread.

I do not mind MORE sharingan but some people might get pissed at more of this stuff.

Hopefully Kishi introduces some new stuff too. About time.

Wonder how Salad is doing.

I'm surprised the title of this chapter is not "Boruto".


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

What is goin on? Evil was here? Sasuke fighting blonde dude? 

If Evil is here then this coming chapter must be extra juicy!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

I'm thinking that the first 5 chapters will be mostly Uchiha related and the other five will focus on Boruto since assuming that there will be at least 10 chapters which is enough for one volume.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Sasuke is an embarrassment to the Uchiha.



I agree.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Maybe I should go help out 2ch.... I didn't translate Evil's spoilers into JP for them yet lol~~~
> 
> But yeah, I just came back from watching the new Kishi interview.* Kishi really did say that Sarada is to be the main chara for the mini-series.*


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

I wish to know:

- if Sasuke has his left arm back;
- if the Sharingan Boy implanted the eyes or if he is a clone or if he is born from the person who gave Itahi ninja aids or...  ;
- who is the hooded man. Is he Orochimaru? Is he Kabuto? Is he she... Karin?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Another sharingan user? The white haired kid in the spoiler thread.
> 
> I do not mind MORE sharingan but some people might get pissed at more of this stuff.
> 
> ...



mini series is about salad apparently 

but yeah, i am surprised we dont get him


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> - if the Sharingan Boy implanted the eyes or if he is a clone or if he is born from the person who gave Itahi ninja aids or...  ;



Might be a survivor, or an Orochimaru experiment. Sasuke and Naruto are going to meet up to go talk to Orochimaru to find out.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

I see Orochimaru is back


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I wish to know:
> 
> - if Sasuke has his left arm back;
> - if the Sharingan Boy implanted the eyes or if he is a clone or if he is born from the person who gave Itahi ninja aids or...  ;
> - who is the hooded man. Is he Orochimaru? Is he Kabuto? Is he she... Karin?



i think sasuke will only use his right arm to fight without showing his other arm
most likely, it's itachi's biggest fan....... me 
i dont see boobs so it isn't a female


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Might be a survivor, or an Orochimaru experiment. *Sasuke and Naruto are going to meet up to go talk to Orochimaru to find out*.


he is back!!!!! 
[YOUTUBE]6yOw-P5IG8A[/YOUTUBE]

but as a good guy!!!!!!! stilll love him!!!!!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think sasuke will only use his right arm to fight without showing his other arm
> most likely, it's itachi's biggest fan....... me
> i dont see boobs so it isn't a female



Both charas have speech patterns that indicate that they more likely to be male charas~~

Exception: Orochimaru. Who talks in a feminine way....


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm thinking that the first 5 chapters will be mostly Uchiha related and the other five will focus on Boruto since assuming that there will be at least 10 chapters which is enough for one volume.



I think it will be mostly Uchihas. A litte bit Boruto. 

It ain't a Naruto manga without Uchiha dramas/problems.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Might be a survivor, or an Orochimaru experiment. Sasuke and Naruto are going to meet up to go talk to Orochimaru to find out.



This chapter sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Exception: Orochimaru. Who talks in a feminine way....



Well he is voiced by a female VA as well.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Might be a survivor, or an Orochimaru experiment. Sasuke and Naruto are going to meet up to go talk to Orochimaru to find out.


Thanks! 

*@ Addy*

Just because we see no boods it doesn't mean it isn't a female.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

I can't hide Orochimaru from 2ch..........

It's my duty to tell them about this lol.......


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I can't hide Orochimaru from 2ch..........
> 
> It's my duty to tell them about this lol.......


Well Kishi did say Orochimaru will appear in the mini series so it is to be expected lol


----------



## Mizura (May 2, 2015)

... wait, if I understand this correctly, according to the latest spoilers, the new villains are Uchihas (or whatevers) that are butthurt because Sasuke killed Itachi?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well Kishi did say Orochimaru will appear in the mini series so it is to be expected lol



But I didn't expect it to be this soon, you know.

Where are the mods so I can drop off my translations in the actual spoiler thread....


----------



## Xeogran (May 2, 2015)

What the heck is happening?


----------



## OldMonkey (May 2, 2015)

That sharingan boy might be related to Mitsuki in a way ?

And I like the way Kishi's trolling so far. That Cho cho !


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

wait, sasuke goes to naruto before meeting salad? 

so sasuke doesn't know of salad/doesnt care?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Both charas have speech patterns that indicate that they more likely to be male charas~~
> 
> Exception: Orochimaru. Who talks in a feminine way....


so not a female? 

shisui? 



Majin Lu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *@ Addy*
> 
> Just because we see no boods it doesn't mean it isn't a female.



OD says this female talks like a male so take that


----------



## jorge2060 88 (May 2, 2015)

Dis gonna b gud


----------



## Xeogran (May 2, 2015)

This akatsuki dude better be the real Tobi. While we learn that the White-masked guy (Obito) was only a substitute


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I can't hide Orochimaru from 2ch..........
> 
> It's my duty to tell them about this lol.......



let them know the strength of evil on NF


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> But I didn't expect it to be this soon, you know.
> 
> Where are the mods so I can drop off my translations in the actual spoiler thread....



Mods must be sleeping.


----------



## auem (May 2, 2015)

So we are back to sharingan business.!.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> let them know the strength of evil on NF  :galre


What is worse this strength is like half of it  We could have gotten this yesterday or few days ago.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

Naruto doesn't have time for his own kid but when Sasuke calls he comes running.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

So I guess the plot is about the new Sharingan users and their origins, and having Sarada as the main character, like Kishi has confirmed. 

She will have a traumatic event and will awake her Sharingan. Now she can also have EMS, because there are more Sharingan eyes if she goes blind due MS. 

And Boruto is a prodigy, so Kishi will not have to use pages to develop his powers because... he is a prodigy.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> But I didn't expect it to be this soon, you know.
> 
> Where are the mods so I can drop off my translations in the actual spoiler thread....


Don't worry, I'm sure the mods will move all posts once the official spoiler thread is open.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

So I'm guessing Papasuke didn't want his family in harms way and that's why he was absent.

I also see why cause looking at it, that's another Uchiha Survivor.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> let them know the strength of evil on NF  :galre



They need a few pointers....

Someone asked オビトかイタチの隠し子？

So far they guessed that the white/blonde one is the illegitimate child of Itachi or Obito.

wwwwwwww~~


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

How come we're getting spoilers so early though? It's saturday....


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Mods must be sleeping.



i wonder how they will react if the chapter came out and the telegrams was filled with threads........ before they even wake up


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> They need a few pointers....
> 
> Someone asked オビトかイタチの隠し子？
> 
> ...


I doubt it I don't recall ever seeing an Uchiha that didn't have black or brown hair at any point I think it's likely the guy with white hair is an experiment or he just implanted those eyes.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> What is worse this strength is like half of it  We could have gotten this yesterday or few days ago.


doesn't matter. we have it today 

hopefully 

Evil, does salad meet sasuke here and does he ask about her? 


OrganicDinosaur said:


> They need a few pointers....
> 
> Someone asked オビトかイタチの隠し子？
> 
> ...



that doesn't make sense o

that hair style........ kisame and itachi


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> OD says this female talks like a male so take that


So what, she also said "except Orochimaru", so maybe it is a girl who talks like a boy.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

If that guy was an actual Uchiha he wouldn't be so ugly have light colored hair.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 2, 2015)

Hey Evil, any pages of the Uzumaki family?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder how they will react if the chapter came out and the telegrams was filled with threads........ before they even wake up



Vaatu is going to be upset, and trash all the threads. :ho


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I doubt it I don't recall ever seeing an Uchiha that didn't have black or brown hair at any point I think it's likely the guy with white hair is an experiment or he just implanted those eyes.


There was a whole wall of Sharingans in that Obito hideout. It's not impossible that other Akatsuki members would know of the place, find it out and implant those eyes.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

127 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい＠転載は禁止：2015/05/02(土) 14:52:31.48 ID:kthFSyuj0
暁のやつはゼツ？ 

あれじゃね 
オビトの写輪眼コレクションを埋め込んで作った偽うちは 
んでサスケが写輪眼回収して回ってると 

Evil-san, is this guess correct?


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

lol at the spoiler. Did not I say it's impossible for Kishi to not bring uchiha characters out of his ass. :rofl


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> So what, she also said "except Orochimaru", so maybe it is a girl who talks like a boy.



oro doesn't wear akatsuki robes and is interested in sasuke booty. not itachi booty


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> There was a whole wall of Sharingans in that Obito Akatsuki hideout.



Good point.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> doesn't matter. we have it today
> 
> hopefully


Not complaining of course, back to fun times


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Naruto doesn't have time for his own kid but when Sasuke calls he comes running.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> lol at the spoiler. Did not I say it's impossible for Kishi to not bring uchiha characters out of his ass. :rofl



and he faps to itachi as well. he will be a throwaway one chapter character but addy already likes his stupid concept d


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

So.....no more spoilers? 

I need sleep.


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I agree.



Oh, that bitterness.


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

I think the great Evil has left. Dropped us spoilers then leave us hanging....


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

i dont get it. if it's zetsu, why he cares about uchiha/itachi?

could that be kabuto who became an itachi nut later on after itachi TNJ?

could that be Addy and nikushima's bastard child? 

so many questions?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Oh, that bitterness.



she is right. sasuke is a disgrace to the uchiha clan but for different reasons  :/


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Oh, that bitterness.



It'll only get worse as more chapters come out.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i dont get it. if it's zetsu, why he cares about uchiha/itachi?
> 
> could that be kabuto who became an itachi nut later on after itachi TNJ?
> 
> ...


Plot twist: Sarada is Itachi's reincarnation.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

I'm getting bored. 
I want more Evil pic clues.


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> she is right. sasuke is' a disgrace to the uchiha clan but for different reasons  :/



You're bitter too, which explains much of your damage control and shit theories about Sasuke not caring about Sarada and how much you push the dead beat agenda.


----------



## Raniero (May 2, 2015)

Kishi still has that Uchiha boner  

I expected no less. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> Naruto doesn't have time for his own kid but when Sasuke calls he comes running.


Didn't he send a clone?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Evil is evil. It would be to nice of her to drop more clues.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

No confirmation from Shhhz or JUMP8.....So they don't even have the raw to confirm yet (that is, until Tuesday). 

This is going to be fun~


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> 127 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい＠転載は禁止：2015/05/02(土) 14:52:31.48 ID:kthFSyuj0
> 暁のやつはゼツ？
> 
> あれじゃね
> ...



No idea who the akatsuki dude is, could be the Obito eyeball collection. Kakashi only said it could be an Uchiha Survivor or Orochimaru experiment, but I don't think they know about the eyeball collection.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No idea who the akatsuki dude is, could be the Obito eyeball collection. Kakashi only said it could be an Uchiha Survivor or Orochimaru experiment, but I don't think they know about the eyeball collection.



ありがとうよぉ, Evil-san~


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No idea who the akatsuki dude is, could be the Obito eyeball collection. Kakashi only said it could be an Uchiha Survivor or Orochimaru experiment, but I don't think they know about the eyeball collection.



kakashi in dis bitch as well? where is sakura to complete team 7? 

oh right, she is bed  

damn you salad and your logical questions


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> lol at the spoiler. Did not I say it's impossible for Kishi to not bring uchiha characters out of his ass. :rofl



Because they exist to die or have their asses beat.  Boruto is the star and Sasuke is going to be down near the end of all of this.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No idea who the akatsuki dude is, could be the Obito eyeball collection. Kakashi only said it could be an Uchiha Survivor or Orochimaru experiment, but I don't think they know about the eyeball collection.



Sounds like an Oro experiment. No born Uchiha can be that ugly.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No confirmation from Shhhz or JUMP8.....So they don't even have the raw to confirm yet (that is, until Tuesday).
> 
> This is going to be fun~



so i am going to have to wait until next week to see the full chapter or there is at least the chinies raw?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

So I guess Sasuke didn't see the Sharingan collection, he was blind that time. I mean, when he got Itachi's eyes and he was full recovered, he went to the war and destroyed that place.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Sounds like an Oro experiment. No born Uchiha can be that ugly.



Leaning to this too.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Oh, that bitterness.



It's amazing how you think it's SasuSaku that I'm bitter about.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> and he faps to itachi as well. he will be a throwaway one chapter character but addy already likes his stupid concept d



It was obvious that he loves riding itachi's d!ck honestly. 

but anyway, since he apparently said that Salad is the MC (Go figure ) 
what did he say about Bolt?


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

I heard the whole chapter is out in Chinese on Baidu or something?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Leaning to this too.



tajima uchiha


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Because they exist to die or have their asses beat.  *Boruto is the star *and Sasuke is going to be down near the end of all of this.



Did not they say that he's already thrown Bolt in the nearest trash can for Salad?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It was obvious that he loves riding itachi's d!ck honestly.
> 
> but anyway, since he apparently said that Salad is the MC (Go figure )
> what did he say about Bolt?



i meant the fake uchiha fapping to itachi and the other akatsuki person


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> It's amazing how you think it's SasuSaku that I'm bitter about.


I understood you post Sara  Im sure many other Sasuke fans will.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i meant the fake uchiha fapping to itachi and the other akatsuki person



He's only a reflection of Kishi tho. 
oh well, I guess it can't be helped.


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Evil is evil. It would be to nice of her to drop more clues.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 2, 2015)

Uh Evil, any answer to my question? Please?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He's only a reflection of Kishi tho.
> oh well, I guess it can't be helped.


no one expected itachi to be relevant again 


Revolution said:


> It's amazing how you think it's SasuSaku that I'm bitter about.



forget about them. i got what you meant and i agree. sasuke is a disgrace to the uchiha clan along side itachi (praise him).

hell, even as a father/husband, i think all uchiha will facepalm at sasuke.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Hey Evil, is it answered in this chapter whose kid is Salad? Or does this chapter any clues/hints regarding that?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Sarada's birth certificate. I wonder if she was supposed to be called Sara.


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Birth certificate is a clue? Evil? This has to do with Sarada?!!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


>



we get confirmation on salad's parenthood or chouchou mommy/daddy?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Sarada's birth certificate. I wonder if she was supposed to be called Sara.



chouchou's birth certificate


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

I predict that Sarada will see something in the Hospital.
Perhaps in Sakura's office or something like that.


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Evil plz drop us more pics clues


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

That birth ceirtificate is either a slap on the trolls or a troll for the trolls. 



Abanikochan said:


> Sarada's birth certificate. I wonder if she was supposed to be called Sara.



I remember that comic.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Did not they say that he's already thrown Bolt in the nearest trash can for Salad?





Who said that?   I'd be so ecstatic _if I am wrong_ and Sarada is the one to surpass Naruto.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> chouchou's birth certificate



It's the fake uchiha's birth certificate 



ch1p said:


> That birth cirtificate is either a slap on the trolls or a troll for the trolls.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> I predict that Sarada will see something in the Hospital.
> *Perhaps in Sakura's office or something like that*.



who said that sakura has an office there?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's the fake uchiha's birth certificate



but who would be the fake parents?


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> who said that sakura has an office there?



Just a hunch.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> but who would be the fake parents?



Kabuto and Orochimaru.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Hey Evil, is it answered in this chapter whose kid is Salad? Or does this chapter any clues/hints regarding that?


 omg


Chocho: I don't think you guys are my real parents. We don't have the same features.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> That birth cirtificate is either a slap on the trolls or a troll for the trolls.



to be fair, if it's true karin is the mother, wont that make SS fans the trolls?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Did you guys look to see who's birth certificate it is? It's part of the clue, though it might be to American-centric.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Just a hunch.



good hunch come to think of it 



Abanikochan said:


> Kabuto and Orochimaru.



but that ugly kisame like hair?.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Did you guys look to see who's birth certificate it is? It's part of the clue, though it might be to American-centric.



It's Obama's. The president. Maybe it's Naruto's birth certificate like that chpt preview that mentioned his origins or whatever.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Who said that?   I'd be so ecstatic _if I am wrong_ and Sarada is the one to surpass Naruto.



Well, according to the translators, Kishi in his interview said that Salad is the MC. 
I don't know JP, so I don't know any better or anything else for that matter. 

either way, is Bolt has already been thrown to the trash for the sake of the uchiha characters/clan.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Did you guys look to see who's birth certificate it is? It's part of the clue, though it might be to American-centric.



chouchou wants to run for hokage but hyuuga version of donald trumps  says that she isnt from konoha and demands proof?


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Did you guys look to see who's birth certificate it is? It's part of the clue, though it might be to American-centric.



Hiruzen's birth certificate?  (Barak _Hussain_ Obama)


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

Barrack Obama is biracial as it Chocho so its her birth certificate.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> It's Obama's. The president. Maybe it's Naruto's birth certificate like that chpt preview that mentioned his origins or whatever.



kushina and minato are not the parents of naruto?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> It's Obama's. The president. Maybe it's Naruto's birth certificate like that chpt preview that mentioned his origins or whatever.



Closest I can think of is pretty much Naruto.



PAWS said:


> Barrack Obama is biracial as it Chocho so its her birth certificate.



Oh yeah I forgot this


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

what if Rvil edited that birth certificate?


----------



## Kyu (May 2, 2015)

Kushina isn't Naruto's real mother.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> kushina and minato are not the parents of naruto?



shut up Addy. 

@ Kyu

you shut up as well. 

We have seen her given birth to him. lol


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Did you guys look to see who's birth certificate it is? That's part of the clue, though it might be to American-centric.



Does it relate to Donald saying Obama is not American and that is the clue?  That's all I can think of when seeing the certificate. ..


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Did you guys look to see who's birth certificate it is? It's part of the clue, though it might be to American-centric.



The ChoCho character sketch says she's lighter skin than Karui. So she'll be like oh I'm not the same colour as my parents, so I'm not their kid.

Barack has been said to be 'not black enough' and his parentage has been questioned too.

I feel stupid just by typing that.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Kushina isn't Naruto's real mother.



come to think of it, he is the only uzumaki without red hair


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Does it relate to Donald saying Obama is not American and that is the clue?  That's all I can think of when seeing the certificate. ..



Almost but not quite.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Evil almost made me panic. 

Almost. :ignoramus


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The ChoCho character sketch says she's lighter skin than Karui. So she'll be like oh I'm not the same colour as my parents, so I'm not their kid.
> 
> Barack has been said to be 'not black enough' and his parentage has been questioned too.
> 
> I feel stupid just by typing that.



No it wasn't his parentage that was questioned. It was his birthplace. Deniers tried to say he was born in Indonesia instead of Hawaii.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Does it relate to Donald saying Obama is not American and that is the clue?  That's all I can think of when seeing the certificate. ..



what if someone says that salad is not uchiha enough? 

what if sasuke sees salad and says that?


----------



## Jad (May 2, 2015)

Evil, is Gai or Lee in this chapter? If not, it saves me the trouble of reading Chapter 2.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Almost but not quite.



salad is not uchiha enough?

chouchou is not black enough?

more clues!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> No it wasn't his parentage that was questioned. It was his birthplace. Deniers tried to say he was born in Indonesia instead of Hawaii.



A little closer.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

I think it's pretty obvious that the birth certificate means that Chouji/Karui show Chocho her birth certificate to prove that they are her parents since she was questioning whether they really are her parents.


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> come to think of it, he is the only uzumaki without red hair



Naruto, Tsunade, Bolt, Naruto's daughter. All have Uzumaki genes in them.


----------



## auem (May 2, 2015)

blac male.white female..


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> No it wasn't his parentage that was questioned. It was his birthplace. Deniers tried to say he was born in Indonesia instead of Hawaii.



i thought he was born in the lion king land 

[YOUTUBE]2bqEn8AXzJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> A little closer.



Sarada wasn't born in Konoha?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that the birth certificate means that Chouji/Karui show Chouchou her birth certifcate to prove that they are her parents since she was questioning whether they really are her parents.



No.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Oops....forgot to translate for you guys what I asked Evil-san......

Original 2ch:

127 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい＠転載は禁止：2015/05/02(土) 14:52:31.48 ID:kthFSyuj0

暁のやつはゼツ？

あれじゃね

オビトの写輪眼コレクションを埋め込んで作った偽うちは 

んでサスケが写輪眼回収して回ってると

Evil-san, is this guess correct?

---------------------

----> Is the guy from Akatsuki, Zetsu? 

That's not it.

By embedding (the eyes) from Obito's sharingan collection, they produced an imitation Uchiha. 

And so Sasuke wandered around to collect the sharingan.

------------

Evil did not comment about the Sasuke part, btw.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> A little closer.



chouchou or salad related?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Sarada wasn't born in Konoha?



Oh, so very close. Almost what I am trying to say, but missing something.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No.



so it is salad related?. 

birth certificate says that salad was born in a lab/cave/not in konoha?


----------



## Jad (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oh, so very close. Almost what I am trying to say, but missing something.



The fat girl was born in that Lightning village?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oh, so very close. Almost what I am trying to say, but missing something.



sakura is not the mother?

seriously, i have nothing else in mind aside from her being born in a lab/cave/moon


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Coming here just in time for spoilers. Wow so we are back to everything Uchiha related.
At least it's getting interesting from the very start.
Sasuke better use the Rinnegan


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oh, so very close. Almost what I am trying to say, but missing something.



How bout Uchiha Cells then.


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

Sarada is an experiment?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Oh, so very close. Almost what I am trying to say, but missing something.



Does it say Karin's name on the certificate instead?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

salad was born in prison like tupac was?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> sakura is not the mother?
> 
> seriously, i have nothing else in mind aside from her being born in a lab/cave/moon



More like...

It's the logical conclusion that Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Evil-san,

サラダの戸籍って？

Is she not on Sasuke's....


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Orochimaru's experiment?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> No.




So can you confirm that you're hints are related to Sarada's parentage and not Chocho's?


----------



## Jad (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> More like...
> 
> It's the logical conclusion that Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because...



because....Lee and Gai are in this chapter ?


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oops....forgot to translate for you guys what I asked Evil-san......
> 
> Original 2ch:
> 
> ...



aint that fabulous? 

and why exactly does this "imitation uchiha" care about itachi to begin with? How does he even
know about him?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> More like...
> 
> It's the logical conclusion that Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because...



Sakura was kidnapped when she was pregnant or something along those lines?


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> More like...
> 
> It's the logical conclusion that Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because...



She's an experiment!


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> More like...
> 
> It's the logical conclusion that Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because...



of the eyeglasses
and the resemblance she thought after when she saw Karin's picture?


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Sarada wasnt birn in Konoha because Sasuke never returned to Konoha? Because the mother..is not Sakura?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Salad born in one of Oro's bases as an experiment?

Damn...


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> More like...
> 
> It's the logical conclusion that Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because...



An experiment?
sakura was on a mission?


----------



## adeshina365 (May 2, 2015)

Sarada is Kari s dauvhter?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> More like...
> 
> It's the logical conclusion that Sarada wasn't born in Konoha because...







............she is not sakura's kid? 

wait, i already said that 

she was born on a mission?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Evil-san,
> 
> サラダの戸籍って？
> 
> Is she not on Sasuke's....



Yeah, something like that. She asks Shizune why it's missing.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yeah, something like that.



OH MY GOD.


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Sasuke wandered around for years collecting the remaining sharingan eyes of Obito's collection so it seems.


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> OH MY GOD.


WHAT


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

So Sarada wasn't born in Konoha and we know that Sakura didn't go with Sasuke on his journey so I think that all but confirms that Sakura ain't the mother.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

vered said:


> An experiment?
> sakura was on a mission?



prego sakura on a mission. damn, must have been hard time for her


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

So the trolling continues.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> So Sarada wasn't born in Konoha and we know that Sakura didn't go with Sasuke on his journey so I think that all but confirms that Sakura ain't the mother.


Even though she has Sakura's forehead and her eyes.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> OH MY GOD.



what does that mean?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Am I the only one completely lost?


----------



## auem (May 2, 2015)

Sarada has parents name different in birth certificate.?.


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yeah, something like that. She asks Shizune why it's missing.



She has no birth certificate?I don't understand.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Yeah, something like that. She asks Shizune why it's missing.



Is Sasuke not listed on the birth certificate?


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

vered said:


> Sasuke wandered around for years collecting the remaining sharingan eyes of Obito's collection so it seems.



But they were all in the same place.


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> WHAT



There is no record of Sarada's birth. 2ch was asking if Sarada was on the family register.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

A female clone of Sasuke? 

LOL.

I wonder if SS fans and haters will prefer some crazy stuff over a potential Karin parentage...


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

I'm guessing Sasuke's name is missing on Salad's certificate.


----------



## Kyu (May 2, 2015)

> Am I the only one completely lost?



Nope.**


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Ha!


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> There is no record of Sarada's birth. 2ch was asking if Sarada was on the family register.



Oh, okay.


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Perhaps she is a clone of Sasuke with Karin cells implanted by Oro.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> There is no record of Sarada's birth. 2ch was asking if Sarada was on the family register.


----------



## heartsutra (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Am I the only one completely lost?



No, my friend. There are at least two of us now. And go to bed. You are just very tired. Or don't go to bed. It's the weekend after all.





Haruka Katana said:


> Yo heart, how is the Evil experience



I don't know. I'm too new to know who Evil even is but s/he seems to be a respected user around here~


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> There is no record of Sarada's birth. 2ch was asking if Sarada was on the family register.



salad might be a clone of sasuke  theory 

she really is a salad of everyone


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Evil!! More pics clues plz!!


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> No, my friend. There are at least two of us now. And go to bed. You are just very tired. Or don't go to bed. It's the weekend after all.



Yo heart, how is the Evil experience


----------



## Xeogran (May 2, 2015)

SasuSaku is dead, go home everyone


----------



## Lunki (May 2, 2015)

This is really confusing 

Hopefully we will get more spoilers or the chapter today or tomorrow..


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> No, my friend. There are at least two of us now. And go to bed. You are just very tired. Or don't go to bed. It's the weekend after all.



there are 4 of us.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

vered said:


> Perhaps she is a clone of Sasuke with Karin cells implanted by Oro.



implanted by oro inside of sakura


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

So if there's no record of Sarada's birth then she had to have been outside of Konoha as there's no reason why she wouldn't registered if she was born in Konoha.


----------



## heartsutra (May 2, 2015)

So, more info on our beloved new gen Uchiha family next chapter confirmed? Awesome.
I guess my predictions were all wrong then. Not even mad.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

So Sakura is not her mother? 
If I got that correctly.


----------



## adeshina365 (May 2, 2015)

SS is dead.


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

SS never happened? Rejoice.


----------



## Xeogran (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> broken link





These guys.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> salad might be a clone of sasuke  theory
> 
> she really is a salad of everyone



Well, the name of a character is usually a clue on some trait/ability of said character.

Unless Kishi panned a homage to DBZ with the vegetable naming there is gotta be more to Salad's name.


----------



## videlbriefs (May 2, 2015)

Always drama where Uchihas are concerned. Too confused and tired to process it all atm.

 699 and 700 still happened dears, relax with the usual "SS is dead" as it always comes back as a bite in the butt.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So Sakura is not her mother?
> If I got that correctly.



not that. it just says that there is no proof sakura is the mother......... or salad had a mother....... or a father.




god, i feel depressed for salad


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So Sakura is not her mother?
> If I got that correctly.



This is not confirmed but Kishi is raising the suspicion with each chapter.
She can still be Sakura and Sasuke daughter but as of right now Kishi is doing a good job in creating a story line out of it all.


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

So Sarada was born outside of konoha or her birth certificate was just missing?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.

It will probably turn out that Sarada is Sakura's kid, and the reason for all this other crap is because Sasuke wasn't exactly popular after the war. People seem to forget that Naruto's birth was a big secret as well, It's also possible that Sakura had Sarada outside of Konoha and that she was delivered by Karin, and maybe spent time with Karin as a small child and picked up some of her habits.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

People falling for the obvious trap.:ho


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> There is no record of Sarada's birth. 2ch was asking if Sarada was on the family register.



Sasuke did say he'd take Sakura with him next time. Maybe he did and they had Sarada while on the road. That's why there's no certificate.

Hiding the certificate makes no sense if they're hiding she's an uchiha. Certificate is in the archives, where not many will see. Sarada has the Uchiha fan on her backs, where everyone can see. It would work with 700, but not 701.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Korosensei said:


> SasuSaku is dead, go home everyone



No It's not. 

50Shades loving Kishi is going to milk the twilight out of it.  Chapter 1 basically starts out as a SasuSaku shitty romantic comedy


----------



## heartsutra (May 2, 2015)

I think Orochimaru is one of the good guys btw. 
Or not exactly a good guy but a retired villain.

He's prolly somewhere doing something that is not headed towards world domination and eternal lyfe anymore. But someone we might seek out to ask questions about the past. He has gathered a lot of info after all~


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.
> 
> It will probably turn out that Sarada is Sakura's kid, and the reason for all this other crap is because Sasuke wasn't exactly popular after the war. People seem to forget that Naruto's birth was a big secret as well, It's also possible that Sakura had Sarada outside of Konoha and that she was delivered by Karin, and maybe spent time with Karin as a small child and picked up some of her habits.



If she was old enough to pick up on habits then she would know who Karin is.


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Now who is the mysterious Akatsuki guy?
I guess either Oro or Kabuto.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.



He pretty much is actually.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.
> 
> It will probably turn out that Sarada is Sakura's kid, and the reason for all this other crap is because Sasuke wasn't exactly popular after the war. People seem to forget that Naruto's birth was a big secret as well, It's also possible that Sakura had Sarada outside of Konoha and that she was delivered by Karin, and maybe spent time with Karin as a small child and picked up some of her habits.



Yeah, Kishi trying to fool the readers with that sounds likely.

The shipping trollwreck till then will keep everyone entertained enough....


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.
> 
> It will probably turn out that Sarada is Sakura's kid, and the reason for all this other crap is because Sasuke wasn't exactly popular after the war. People seem to forget that Naruto's birth was a big secret as well, It's also possible that Sakura had Sarada outside of Konoha a*nd that she was delivered by Karin, and maybe spent time with Karin as a small child and picked up some of her habits.*


What?  Sarada has some Karin habits!? 

Never mind, I need to sleep.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke did say he'd take Sakura with him next time. Maybe he did and they had Sarada while on the road. That's why there's no certificate.
> 
> Hiding the certificate makes no sense if they're hiding she's an uchiha. Certificate is in the archives, where not many will see. Sarada has the Uchiha fan on her backs, where everyone can see. It would work with 700, but not 701.



This

Or Sakura was kidnapped. 
Kishi is obviously building up doubt only to troll near the end.

Not even worried.


----------



## tari101190 (May 2, 2015)

So Sarada is a random kid who got the sharingan from Obito's storage.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.
> 
> It will probably turn out that Sarada is Sakura's kid, and the reason for all this other crap is because Sasuke wasn't exactly popular after the war. People seem to forget that Naruto's birth was a big secret as well, It's also possible that Sakura had Sarada outside of Konoha and that she was delivered by Karin, and maybe spent time with Karin as a small child and picked up some of her habits.



but salad doesn't seem to have any problems with people like naruto did


----------



## heartsutra (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.
> 
> It will probably turn out that Sarada is Sakura's kid, and the reason for all this other crap is because Sasuke wasn't exactly popular after the war. People seem to forget that Naruto's birth was a big secret as well, It's also possible that Sakura had Sarada outside of Konoha and that she was delivered by Karin, and maybe spent time with Karin as a small child and picked up some of her habits.



Yeah, my guess is similar. That's probably why there was no wedding with all the frills that normally come with it~ Not sure about the Karin part though. Seems more likely to me if Tsunade or Shizune were involved instead of Karin.

What habit though?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Evil-san,

だけど、サクラの戸籍のは…サスケと結婚でもう更新じゃないのか…？

Or is this not mentioned by Shizune?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> He pretty much is actually.



duh, if not, sakura wouldnt be sleeping in the hospital so she wont answer salad's questions.

still, it's fun to speculate


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.
> 
> It will probably turn out that Sarada is Sakura's kid, and the reason for all this other crap is because Sasuke wasn't exactly popular after the war. People seem to forget that Naruto's birth was a big secret as well, It's also possible that Sakura had Sarada outside of Konoha and that she was delivered by Karin, and maybe spent time with Karin as a small child and picked up some of her habits.



In Naruto's case it was because of the fact that Kushina had Kurama. However, this is not the case here.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> Honestly, I think this is just Kishi blowing smoke up everyone's ass.
> 
> It will probably turn out that Sarada is Sakura's kid, and the reason for all this other crap is because Sasuke wasn't exactly popular after the war. People seem to forget that Naruto's birth was a big secret as well, It's also possible that Sakura had Sarada outside of Konoha and that she was delivered by Karin, and maybe spent time with Karin as a small child and picked up some of her habits.



Naruto 1 had a clear beginning with the revelation of the big secret so you know what the series is about.

Gaiden 1 opens up with a bunch of questions, leaving you not even knowing who the MC is. 

Do you think that is a writing mistake, or that it no longer matters since people are already hooked or familiar with background?


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Evil-san,
> 
> だけど、サクラの戸籍のは?サスケと結婚でもう更新じゃないのか?？
> 
> Or is this not mentioned by Shizune?


I recognise the kanji


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> I recognise the kanji



I don't think you guys realize what a big deal this is and how many questions this opens up if Sarada isn't on someone's 戸籍!!!!


----------



## heartsutra (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't think you guys realize what a big deal this is and how many questions this opens up if Sarada isn't on someone's 戸籍!!!!



Enlighten us please?


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Evil-san,
> 
> だけど、サクラの戸籍のは…サスケと結婚でもう更新じゃないのか…？
> 
> Or is this not mentioned by Shizune?



I don't remember it being mentioned. She goes to Shizune for details and asks why there is no record of her birth.


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

Please Kishi let SS die.


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

Maybe Chocho and Sarada go looking for their birth certificate and the latter can't find her's.


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

My guess since chp 700 was that Sasuke never really returned to Konoha. SS never got time to marry and celebrate. But Sarada was born anyways somewhere somehow....

Evil, more pics clues for us to guess?


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Please Kishi let SS die.



Read chapter 693.  No matter how bad it is, he likes the angst.  He wants to see a girl suffer and be rejected and abused before he magically does a 180.  Just wait.


----------



## STFUorCCnewB (May 2, 2015)

Looks like we'll get the chapter earlier this week..


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Read chapter 693.  No matter how bad it is, he likes the angst.  He wants to see a girl suffer and be rejected and abused before he magically does a 180.  Just wait.



Thats Kishi for ya. But I can still hope.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> I don't remember it being mentioned.



Evil-san, does this mean that Sarada had her own 戸籍?!

...When you said that it's 'missing'?!

Or that Shizune denied that there were updates to either Sasuke or Sakura's 戸籍? (Sarada's info is 'missing' from one of theirs)


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

So Sarada isn't on the Uchiha family register?

And this is a big deal...

and nothing was mentioned about whether Sakura's on it or not??

 I'm trying to follow this but I fail

In any case, it sounds like more questions pop up and nothing gets solved. Yeah, Kishi's gonna milk this troll til the end.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> So Sarada isn't on the Uchiha family register?
> 
> And this is a big deal...
> 
> ...



Well at least we learned what were all those sharingans were for.


----------



## Evil (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Evil-san, does this mean that Sarada had her own 戸籍?!
> 
> ...When you said that it's 'missing'?!
> 
> Or that Shizune denied that were updates to either Sasuke or Sakura's 戸籍?



There are no records of Saradas birth.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

i like how chouchou and salad are chilling in her parents' place. no wonder salad was asking her mother questions with sassiness 

debunking even more the "ino and hinata helped raise her " theory


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

My head hurts


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

So they're hiding Sarada's birth or idk what's going on anymore


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Don't even try to do mental gymnastics around it. Just wait for the follow up chapter. Kishi is throwing bait, and people falling for it.


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2015)

Could they have  omitted her name from the registry to hide her existence and protect her from people outside the village? And kept her birth secret too?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Evil said:


> There are no records of Saradas birth.



Ah, I see.

So Shizune means that she looked at the joint 戸籍, or both Sasuke and Sakura's individual 戸籍....and Sarada was not on either of them.

That's what you mean by 'missing'...

Thank you, Evil-san~


----------



## OldMonkey (May 2, 2015)

Looks like Sasuke has some enemies.
He probably wants to hide his affiliation to Sarada because she might be targeted by those guys.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> So Shizune means that she looked at the joint 戸籍, or both Sasuke and Sakura's individual 戸籍....and Sarada was not on either of them.
> 
> ...



Sakura is hiding it (probably because it proves she is not married).  Yes, things are being blown out of proportion to be more complex then it has to be for the sake of fun, my prediction.


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> Looks like Sasuke has some enemies.
> He probably wants to hide his affiliation to Sarada because she might be targeted by those guys.



The most logical conclusion, which means don't expect it to be popular.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

But what is with the spam of uchiha emblems then


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Sakura is hiding it (probably because it proves she is not married)  my prediction



i just hope sasuke doesn't know.

he will seriously be a douche if he knew he was married or had a daughter. child or not, you dont abandon your wife for that long


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Either Salad is really a result of an experiment(a clone?) or Sasuke and Sakura tried to hide her origin to protect her from someone/something.


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> Looks like Sasuke has some enemies.
> He probably wants to hide his affiliation to Sarada because she might be targeted by those guys.



But she walks around the village with the crest on her back. The whole village knows.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

I predict that the white haired dude knew something about this.


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

If there is no birth certificate then Kishi makes it even more vague, like, does sasuke know he has a daughter, are they married, where was sarada born, or what dramatic uchiha crap issues occurred around Sarada's birth? 

Really does sound like Sarada is the main character. And finally Sakura is relevant to plot  kind of


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

.....Oh wait. What Evil said doesn't contradict the possibility of Sarada having her own thing that's missing.....

Whelp...


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> But what is with the spam of uchiha emblems then



Exactly. Why didnt they just take Haruno instead?


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just hope sasuke doesn't know.
> 
> he will seriously be a douche if he knew he was married or had a daughter. child or not, you dont abandon your wife for that long



Also, Sakura basically cracked when Sarada asked "are you guys even married?"


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

PAWS said:


> But she walks around the village with the crest on her back. The whole village knows.



Amusingly so did the Raikage knew that Naruto is Minato's and Kushina's kid.

The same guy(or his dad but still same village) who ordered to capture Kushina herself.

Kakashi blurted out about Kushina being pregnant on Obito's grave leading Obito to use that info.

Konoha is not good at hiding secrets.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> does sasuke know he has a daughter, are they married?



No and No


I've been saying since Gaiden 1 Sasuke doesn't know.  We should have taken the hint from 700

edit:  you SS people should start listening to me


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> But what is with the spam of uchiha emblems then


that makes no sense 


Lovely said:


> The most logical conclusion, which means don't expect it to be popular.



the most logical conclusion consists of a god (sasuke) leaving his child for 12 years in order to hide his affiliation as her father even though salad wears the uchiha symbol proudly, her house has uchiha symbols on it, and sakura is not shy from saying "you are sasuke's kid "?.

see? told ya no matter what kishi does, SS will look retarded if sasuke knew


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Amusingly so did the Raikage knew that Naruto is Minato's and Kushina's kid.
> 
> The same guy(or his dad but still same village) who ordered to capture Kushina herself.
> 
> ...



What I am saying is they are no trying to keep it a secret that she is from the Uchiha clan.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

I predict another "Itachi in this chapter" thread


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Lovely said:


> The most logical conclusion, which means don't expect it to be popular.



It's funny how Kishi is just pulling the strings with some people. Kishi's intent with this drama is just getting more, and more obvious. 
-Cause suspense
-Drag suspense out
-Get the fandom riled up
-Eventually show there was nothing to worry about

This is getting interesting. I wonder what troll Kishi will bring in the chapter after this.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> No and No
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying since Gaiden 1 Sasuke doesn't know.  We should have taken the hint from 700


we dont know that yet. 

however, if true, i have been saying that since 700 taking that hint as possible canon but noooooooooooo, addy is trolling 

again, we dont know that yet :/


Revolution said:


> Also, Sakura basically cracked when Sarada asked "are you guys even married?"



i am going to be fair here. that question shouldnt be asked by your child at that age because children know this type of thing by themselves without asking their parents :/


----------



## Jad (May 2, 2015)

Well this chapter sounds boring...Oh gee, birth certificates, how exciting.


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

Alright well this chapter sounds fucking sick!

- Akatsuki
- Another sharingan user
- Sasuke wrecks some shit!
- Sasuke summons his hawk!
- Naruto and Sasuke are going to meet up. Hell yea!
- Fucking Orochimaru's coming back!
- And Sarada's the main fucking character of the mini-series!!!

Can't get any better for me as a fan of Sasuke and Sarada.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

freeforall said:


> Exactly. Why didnt they just take Haruno instead?



kishi's original sketch of salad had her with the harono symbol alone but the final design does not show any harono at all.


----------



## Pinkarette (May 2, 2015)

Lara said:


> Could they have  omitted her name from the registry to hide her existence and protect her from people outside the village? And kept her birth secret too?


She lives in a Uchiha mansion with Uchiha symbols all over her and Sakura 
That's not what i call "keeping her secret" .
If that was the case she would have taken the Haruno name.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Jad said:


> Well this chapter sounds boring...Oh gee, birth certificates, how exciting.



oh come on man!!!!! just because there is no lee and gai, doesn't mean it's not good


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2015)

OD, what do you think is the most likely explanation?


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

Was the chapter released fully in Chinese on Baidu? Or was that a rumor?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh come on man!!!!! just because there is no lee and gai, doesn't mean it's not good



Well Jad only wants Lee and Gai


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Alright well this chapter sounds fucking sick!
> 
> - Akatsuki
> - Another sharingan user
> ...



Sasuke summons his hawk? I guess it's from the chinese spoilers.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I predict another "Itachi in this chapter" thread



i want to be the first to make that thread but idk if i can


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Maybe the Akatsuki novel will actually deal with this new "Akatsuki". 

Hmmm....

Kishi really got hooked on this mystery shtick since the Tobi identity game.

Time to start another one.


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> we dont know that yet.
> 
> however, if true, i have been saying that since 700 taking that hint as possible canon but noooooooooooo, addy is trolling
> 
> ...



Dude we are on the same boat. I had guessed that Sasuke never really came back but noooo someone replied to my post with long ass comments back then about how hes just on a mission blah blah. 

I never really believed SS could have picture perfect family. 
The Uchihas are cursed! Sakura and Sarada are now part of the curse! Ouch!


----------



## PAWS (May 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe the Akatsuki novel will actually deal with this new "Akatsuki".
> 
> Hmmm....



Those were not written by Kishimoto.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well Jad only wants Lee and Gai



why cant we all be friends?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

PAWS said:


> Those were not written by Kishimoto.



Right, but if Kishi had any degree of supervision over them then he may include some stuff from them and make it canon.

Or not.

But we will see.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Dude we are on the same boat. I had guessed that Sasuke never really came back but noooo someone replied to my post with long ass comments back then about how hes just on a mission blah blah.
> 
> I never really believed SS could have picture perfect family.
> The Uchihas are cursed! Sakura and Sarada are now part of the curse! Ouch!



that curse = more screen time.

perfect family picture = boring for kishi = no screen time. 

unfortunately, the only SS fans to seem enjoying this are me and a few others


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 2, 2015)

This drama around the birth certificate would have made me doubt Sarada was Sasuke's daughter if she hadn't been so much like him.

But whatever reason there is for the certificate to be missing, it can't be because she is an Uchiha. That would be pretty stupid with the Uchiha symbol being all over her and Sakura.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

I am not quite sure on so many things.
Secret births
b-but it's so confusing...



I need an adult.


----------



## videlbriefs (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> No and No
> 
> 
> I've been saying since Gaiden 1 Sasuke doesn't know.  We should have taken the hint from 700
> ...



 ok sure

let's see how things play out


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

So for how long this manga is going to be? 
I am kidna lost interest. 700 chapters of uchiha crap was already more than enough for me. 

and did anyone figure what Kishi meant by the 3-part serial?
x

Like is 1 volume going to be focusing on Salad, the other on Sasuke, and another one on random uchiha?
or 3 chapters for each one...etc?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> This drama around the birth certificate would have made me doubt Sarada was Sasuke's daughter if she hadn't been so much like him.
> 
> But whatever reason there is for the certificate to be missing, it can't be because she is an Uchiha. That would be pretty stupid with the Uchiha symbol being all over her and Sakura.



what if she is a clone of sasuke, sakura, and karin?


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> that curse = more screen time.
> 
> perfect family picture = boring for kishi = no screen time.
> 
> unfortunately, the only SS fans to seem enjoying this are me and a few others



Count me in  

And evil is evil. She won't drop us any more pics clues


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I never really believed SS could have picture perfect family.


Same here


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> So for how long this manga is going to be?
> I am kidna lost interest. 700 chapters of uchiha crap was already more than enough for me.
> 
> and did anyone figure what Kishi meant by the 3-part serial?
> ...



from the looks of it, it cant be 3 chapters alone. kishi is adding more and more questions this chapter.

could it be:

part 1 = the manga.

part 2 = the movie.

part 3 = ??


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Sarada missing her own 戸籍 means that it is either just awkwardly misplaced....or, uhh...It's hard to explain....

The reason I asked if Sarada's 戸籍 was her own...is because in instances where both parents do not acknowledge parental rights of a child....you can start your own 戸籍.

If she is missing on either Sasuke's or Sakura's 戸籍....

...means that she is not officially a part of the Uchiha Clan. Period. (or a Haruno, for that matter. She doesn't exist on the census)

She is not a Konoha citizen in that case...

If Sasuke and Sakura are not on the same 戸籍....it means that they are not married. (You must consolidate into one 戸籍 upon marriage)

Only if real-world definition of 戸籍 applies to the Naruto-verse.

It's complicated.....which is why my reaction to Evil-san was 'OH MY GOD'....


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> No and No
> 
> 
> I've been saying since Gaiden 1 Sasuke doesn't know.  We should have taken the hint from 700
> ...



Sauce not knowing is the only thing that would actually excuse him for not being in contact for 12 years though it'd still be bullshit since he's supposedly "best friends" with Konoha's hokage as well as the rest of Team 7

But it makes everything Sakura's saying and doing extraordinarily fucking retarded and pointless 

It's gonna be Itachi 2.0

His and Sakura's reasons are gonna be completely inane but everyone in the manga (Sarada) will eat it all up.


----------



## Alkaid (May 2, 2015)

Well, I personally think Sarada is a test tube baby and was Orochimaru and Kabuto's attempt at creating a Rinnegan with the stolen genetic material of Sasuke and Karin. 

Kabuto knows that Rinnegan is the evolution of the Sharingan because he had familiarized himself with Madara's body, but he didn't know that you needed the chakra of transmigrated spirits, not Uchiha and Senju/Uzumaki. 

Maybe Sasuke has been running around trying to eliminate all of the bases Orochimaru has and stop his attempts at creating one? I'd say a chance of multiple potential enemies running around with Rinnegans is a good reason to be away for so long.

Frankly the threat has to be this big to make even Sasuke or Naruto sweat anyway.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Count me in
> 
> And evil is evil. She won't drop us any more pics clues



right now, what is left is knowing if sasuke went to naruto directly or not because if he did then:

1- sasuke doesn't know about salad.
2- sasuke doesnt give a shit about salad.

both are fun but the second is too cruel


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sarada missing her own 戸籍 means that it is either just awkwardly misplaced....or, uhh...It's hard to explain....
> 
> The reason I asked if Sarada's 戸籍 was her own...is because in instances where both parents do not acknowledge parental rights of a child....you can start your own 戸籍.
> 
> ...



Why you do this to me


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sarada missing her own 戸籍 means that it is either just awkwardly misplaced....or, uhh...It's hard to explain....
> 
> The reason I asked if Sarada's 戸籍 was her own...is because in instances where both parents do not acknowledge parental rights of a child....you can start your own 戸籍.
> 
> ...



Evil says she simply has no records.


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sarada missing her own 戸籍 means that it is either just awkwardly misplaced....or, uhh...It's hard to explain....
> 
> The reason I asked if Sarada's 戸籍 was her own...is because in instances where both parents do not acknowledge parental rights of a child....you can start your own 戸籍.
> 
> ...



Oh shit SON!


----------



## auem (May 2, 2015)

It will wreck tumblr if Sasuke and Sakura are not married..do it Kishi..


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sarada missing her own 戸籍 means that it is either just awkwardly misplaced....or, uhh...It's hard to explain....
> 
> The reason I asked if Sarada's 戸籍 was her own...is because in instances where both parents do not acknowledge parental rights of a child....you can start your own 戸籍.
> 
> ...



thanks for the culture info 

what if she is just a clone?


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if she is a clone of sasuke, sakura, and karin?



I won't act like the thought hasn't crossed my mind  It's in the "ridiculous" category for now though xD


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Evil says she simply has no records.



but that means something else in japan so OD's original response is valid. 

it's like the sake drinking thing with gaara and naruto.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> I won't act like the thought hasn't crossed my mind  It's in the "*ridiculous*" category for now though xD



to be fair, everything so far is ridiculous


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> from the looks of it, it cant be 3 chapters alone. kishi is adding more and more questions this chapter.
> 
> could it be:
> 
> ...



oh, so the entire series is part 1! 

Do you know if it's being 10 chapters being real?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Not even bothered by the obvious setup.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

incoming generic racist "Uchiha are inherently evil" plot


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

I need to know if Sasuke has his arm back or not.


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well Jad only wants Lee and Gai



I wonder where that one is. He wasn't in the guidebooks, at least I didn't see him. He's probably Himawari's age, who also didn't show up there (again, at least I didn't see her). He wasn't in the academy with the rest.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

If Sakura and Sasuke ain't married then she has no right to be parading around the Uchiha clan symbols as she ain't an Uchiha and Sarada is Karin's daughter.


----------



## auem (May 2, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Why you do this to me



"family register"......


----------



## Abanikochan (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks for the culture info
> 
> what if she is just a clone?




That's not how clones work. A clone of Sasuke would just be another Sasuke. It wouldn't be a fusion of two people.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> oh, so the entire series is part 1!
> 
> Do you know if it's being 10 chapters being real?



if it ends before the movie release, most likely. this is especially more likely with the breaks that may happen


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If Sakura and Sasuke ain't married then she has no right to be parading around the Uchiha clan symbols as she ain't an Uchiha and Sarada is Karin's daughter.



Sakura has done a fine job protecting the Uchiha name, as Shisui's dying wish.  We should be so proud.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> but that means something else in japan so OD's original response is valid.
> 
> it's like the sake drinking thing with gaara and naruto.



I don't think you guys understand....

A 戸籍 is like a record of generations of families. ALL births, deaths, adoptions, marriage partners (unless you are a foreigner with no citizenship) MUST be on a 戸籍. 

So what SHOULD have happened is this:

Sasuke and Sakura marry--->Sakura leaves her Haruno 戸籍. 

----> Sakura must join the Uchiha lineage 戸籍. 

----> If Sarada was born, then she must have been included in the Uchiha 戸籍.

But her birth records are missing.

Hence......the 'OH MY GOD'. 

If Sakura and Sasuke were not married....

But Sarada carries the name "Uchiha Sarada'.....then she has her own 戸籍 (starts her own lineage)....but is not recognized as a Uchiha/ in Sasuke's 戸籍.....


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If Sakura and Sasuke ain't married then she has no right to be parading around the Uchiha clan symbols as she ain't an Uchiha and Sarada is Karin's daughter.



So you're saying she isn't Sasuke's daughter either? 

This is pretty much what you'll have to argue if you want to believe the Karin thing, since she isnt registered as his either.


----------



## auem (May 2, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If Sakura and Sasuke ain't married then she has no right to be parading around the Uchiha clan symbols as she ain't an Uchiha and Sarada is Karin's daughter.



yeah! Sakura will hit a new low if she is not married to Sasuke but using Uchiha symbol..


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't think you guys understand....
> 
> A 戸籍 is like a record of generations of families. ALL births, deaths, adoptions, marriage partners (unless you are a foreigner with no citizenship) MUST be on a 戸籍.
> 
> ...



LOL basically Sakura went insane and started pasting uchiha emblems?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

We know that Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's child though.......

Which makes it a bigger question about why she doesn't have a 戸籍.......or is not listed on Sasuke, Sakura, or the married 戸籍.......


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't think you guys understand....
> 
> A 戸籍 is like a record of generations of families. ALL births, deaths, adoptions, marriage partners (unless you are a foreigner with no citizenship) MUST be on a 戸籍.
> 
> ...



so she is a bastard child most likely if she is not listed under sasuke's


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't think you guys understand....
> 
> A 戸籍 is like a record of generations of families. ALL births, deaths, adoptions, marriage partners (unless you are a foreigner with no citizenship) MUST be on a 戸籍.
> 
> ...



and he declared death was inevitable

It's right here!


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2015)

Damn this development is epic, does Itachi have a child no one knew about?


----------



## Alkaid (May 2, 2015)

Test tube baby, bro. Sarada is Orochimaru and Kabuto's attempt at creating a Rinnegan with Sasuke and Karin's genetic material.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Test tube baby, bro. Sarada is Orochimaru and Kabuto's attempt at creating a Rinnegan with Sasuke and Karin's genetic material.



and he declared death was inevitable

No.

Sakura is unmarried.  Sara is a one-night-stand kid.


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Damn this development is epic, does Itachi have a child no one knew about?



No. It's apparently a random guy who has an implanted sharingan.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Damn this development is epic, does Itachi have a child no one knew about?



even better. that person might be his lover trying to take vengeance by giving people sharingans


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> We know that Sarada is Sasuke and Sakura's child though.......
> 
> Which makes it a bigger question about why she doesn't have a 戸籍.......or is not listed on Sasuke, Sakura, or the married 戸籍.......



Maybe something happened to her.
Which I think it relates to the new Akatsuki.


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't think you guys understand....
> 
> A 戸籍 is like a record of generations of families. ALL births, deaths, adoptions, marriage partners (unless you are a foreigner with no citizenship) MUST be on a 戸籍.
> 
> ...



So Sakura and Sasuke may not be married?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

freeforall said:


> So Sakura and Sasuke may not be married?



I asked Evil-san specifically if Sakura did not enter Sasuke's 戸籍 though....I asked whether not it was updated to show the marriage...





> I don't remember it being mentioned. She goes to Shizune for details and asks why there is no record of her birth.



So it's not addressed.


----------



## Pinkarette (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't think you guys understand....
> 
> A 戸籍 is like a record of generations of families. ALL births, deaths, adoptions, marriage partners (unless you are a foreigner with no citizenship) MUST be on a 戸籍.
> 
> ...


So we can guess Sarada is an Uchiha, but she's not from Sasuke&Sakura.
She can be an experiment or a clone (from Itachi? ).


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't think you guys understand....
> 
> A 戸籍 is like a record of generations of families. ALL births, deaths, adoptions, marriage partners (unless you are a foreigner with no citizenship) MUST be on a 戸籍.
> 
> ...



Wait.. she couldn't be Karin's clone.. can it? 

Not sure what kind of clusterfuck Kishi is trying to create though. Why on earth pull the Akatsuki card again? Why repeat the entire 'Uchiha=villain' thing again? Come on Kishi, write something new for once..


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 2, 2015)

Wait why is Akatsuki back


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> So we can guess Sarada is an Uchiha, but she's not from Sasuke&Sakura.
> She can be an experiment or a clone (from Itachi? ).



Sarada finding out she's an experiment....
Pulls a Sephiroth move...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> So we can guess Sarada is an Uchiha, but she's not from Sasuke&Sakura.
> She can be an experiment or a clone (from Itachi? ).



No....

サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供

The child who was born between Sasuke and Sakura


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> No. It's apparently a random guy who has an implanted sharingan.



I was referring to the cloaked Akatsuki person



Addy said:


> even better. that person might be his lover trying to take vengeance by giving people sharingans



But what are the odds of the leader being female, lol kishi


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Sarada finding out she's an experiment....
> Pulls a Sephiroth move...



well, burrito is blonde already so........


----------



## Azula (May 2, 2015)

Someone must be making tons of money selling genetically engineered uchihas .

How much did that blonde cost?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> But what are the odds of the leader being female, lol kishi



who said it was female? 

OD said that the person talked like a male.

and we didn't see shisui's dead body......... just saying


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> who said it was female?
> 
> OD said that the person talked like a male.
> 
> and we didn't see shisui's dead body......... just saying



However, he talks in the same font as Kurama/Zetsu/ or someone under genjutsu.....

....I think I forgot to mention this earlier.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> who said it was female?
> 
> OD said that the person talked like a male.
> 
> *and we didn't see shisui's dead body......... just saying*




nononononononononononononono


----------



## OldMonkey (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No....
> 
> サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供
> 
> The child who was born between Sasuke and Sakura



The movie's promotion waste all the drama Kishi was trying to make at the end.

That's kind of funny.


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Sasuke doesnt even know Sarada exist 
Hence the missing birthdate of Sarada.
You cant simply register a child in your husband 戸籍 without his consent


----------



## Pinkarette (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No....
> 
> サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供
> 
> The child who was born between Sasuke and Sakura


Is it from the spoilers of the chap?
Because if it is than all this birth certificate plot drama is unnecessary.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> However, he talks in the same font as Kurama/Zetsu/ or someone under genjutsu.....
> 
> ....I think I forgot to mention this earlier.



genjutsu blonde fake uchiha under gendjutsu of another person under genjutsu of ???? 

so there could be a female as well?


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 2, 2015)

I'm guessing this is like the New Organization XIII in which...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 They were Xehanort clones so this new Akatsuki must be Uchihas


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Is it from the spoilers of the chap?
> Because if it is than all this birth certificate plot drama is unnecessary.



no, kishi himself said that


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

I question those seriously taking this at face value.


----------



## noakai (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't think you guys understand....
> 
> A 戸籍 is like a record of generations of families. ALL births, deaths, adoptions, marriage partners (unless you are a foreigner with no citizenship) MUST be on a 戸籍.
> 
> ...



Does 'missing' mean like, a piece of paper is missing? Or the records are there, Sarada just isn't on them where she should be?


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I question those seriously taking this at face value.



I'm just having a fun time laughing at the people who actually buy this. It's clear as day this is all a ruse, especially since Kishi has already stated that Sarada is the daughter of Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## Pinkarette (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, kishi himself said that


Trusting Kishi's words....
That can be twisted into "Salad consider Sasuke&Sakura her true parents, anyway".
Kishimoto is a troll.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

noakai said:


> Does 'missing' mean like, a piece of paper is missing? Or the records are there, Sarada just isn't on them where she should be?



the records are not there.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I question those seriously taking this at face value.



shut up and enjoy the fun


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Sasuke doesnt even know Sarada exist
> Hence the missing birthdate of Sarada.
> *You cant simply register a child in your husband 戸籍 without his consent*



Correct. And so you could interpret it to mean that Sasuke did not acknowledge her to put on his/ their registry. 

Hence Sarada could have started her own 戸籍 as 'Uchiha', but not the Sasuke 'Uchiha'. 

Again, only if real-world 戸籍 law applies to Naruto-verse. I asked Evil specifically about 戸籍 once I saw the birth certificate spoiler for this reason...

Because the meaning of a 戸籍 has a bunch of things going on....as you can tell.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2015)

Lovely said:


> I question those seriously taking this at face value.



Taking what at face value, the spoilers? Evil is never wrong lo!


----------



## AaaaNinja (May 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Is it from the spoilers of the chap?
> Because if it is than all this birth certificate plot drama is unnecessary.



How?  The secret is not meant for the readers.  It's okay for the audience to know that they're her parents.  It's meant for something in-story, like to drive Sarada's curiosity, and was made that way for her safety, or some other reason that's still to be revealed.


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Taking what at face value, the spoilers? Evil is never wrong lo!



No, that Sarada is an experiment or whatever weird theory the spoilers/chapter puts into their heads.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 2, 2015)

>naruto is over
>random gaiden stuff
>chars still wanking Itachi

truly the King


----------



## Pinkarette (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Correct. And so you could interpret it to mean that Sasuke did not acknowledge her to put on his/ their registry.
> 
> Hence Sarada could have started her own 戸籍 as 'Uchiha', but not the Sasuke 'Uchiha'.
> 
> ...


So, if we take Kishimoto words about Sasuke&Sakura being Saarada's real parents for true...
and we add that Salad isn't in Uchiha birth certificate...
It means that SasuSaku had a one night stand, he left her and he doesn't even know he has a child???


----------



## Golden Witch (May 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'm just having a fun time laughing at the people who actually buy this. It's clear as day this is all a ruse, especially since Kishi has already stated that Sarada is the daughter of Sasuke and Sakura.



I'm the son of my father and we're not related by blood.
You ARE aware that you can be someone's son or daughter without being their biological child?


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'm just having a fun time laughing at the people who actually buy this. It's clear as day this is all a ruse, especially since Kishi has already stated that Sarada is the daughter of Sasuke and Sakura.



Yeah the recent images have already spoiled us that Sarada is born from Sasuke and Sakura.  Im just tagging along with this stuff atm...its fun.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Kishi is back. Oh man this is so nostalgic, and I'm getting really excited for this series now.


----------



## tari101190 (May 2, 2015)

I can't believe it's all still about Itachi.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> I'm the son of my father and we're not related by blood.
> You ARE aware that you can be someone's son or daughter without being their biological child?



yes but the SS fandom only cares about salad being the daughter of SS. 

i care about sakura and salad because it seems sakura did well raising her


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

noakai said:


> Does 'missing' mean like, a piece of paper is missing? Or the records are there, Sarada just isn't on them where she should be?



Maybe I am not being clear enough...

Options are:

A) She was listed on her own 戸籍 (and this whole document is missing), because she was not acknowledged by Sasuke as a 'Uchiha'

B) Was not added onto Sasuke+ Sakura's joint 戸籍 (because Sakura and Sasuke are not married/never updated)

C) Was not added onto Sakura's 戸籍 (She didn't add Sarada to her's for some reason)

D) No documents were ever updated for some crazy reason. 

E) The documents are just all stolen for some rando reason

....so Sarada doesn't exist....and is not an official citizen of Konoha. 

She must be on someone's 戸籍 to be a citizen of Konoha

_Only if real-life 戸籍 laws apply to the Narutoverse._


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> I'm the son of my father and we're not related by blood.
> You ARE aware that you can be someone's son or daughter without being their biological child?



Except it's not in anyway phrased like that.



> サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供
> 
> The child who was born between Sasuke and Sakura




Kishi is saying that Sarada was born from Sasuke and Sakura. Thanks to OD for this.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I can't believe it's all still about Itachi.



when was it not about itachi? 

what? you thought we would learn about the otsotski clan and shit? those noobs are movie filler and nothing else.

itachi is here to stay


----------



## AaaaNinja (May 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> So, if we take Kishimoto words about Sasuke&Sakura being Saarada's real parents for true...
> and we add that Salad isn't in Uchiha birth certificate...
> *It means that SasuSaku had a one night stand, he left her and he doesn't even know he has a child???*



The _only_ thing it means is that neither of her parents registered her.  _Why_ they didn't is a question that the chapter only just presented, there's no answer so you're only guessing.


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

Since the documents are missing entirely then maybe someone stole or hid them.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

So I guess Evil is gone


----------



## Seraphiel (May 2, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I can't believe it's all still about Itachi.



It's always about Itachi, even when it's not.


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 2, 2015)

freeforall said:


> Yeah the recent images have already spoiled us that Sarada is born from Sasuke and Sakura.  Im just tagging along with this stuff atm...its fun.



What recent images?


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Maybe I am not being clear enough...
> 
> Options are:
> 
> ...



So they are keeping her existence a secret for who knows what, but give her the Uchiha name.....ok...


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Maybe I am not being clear enough...
> 
> Options are:
> 
> ...



Looks like Sasuke and Sakura want to hide her existence?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Since the documents are missing entirely then maybe someone stole or hid them.



who? and why?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> who? and why?



That is what Kishi wants you to ask


----------



## Golden Witch (May 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> So, if we take Kishimoto words about Sasuke&Sakura being Saarada's real parents for true...
> and we add that Salad isn't in Uchiha birth certificate...
> It means that SasuSaku had a one night stand, he left her and he doesn't even know he has a child???



I think I was on the right track.Maybe?

Perhaps it's actually about keeping Sarada safe?

If she isn't the family register or her birth certificate isn't in the Uchiha, then perhaps it was about so *she wouldn't be an Uchiha?*

So she can have a normal life, they hid the fact of just who exactly her father is, or Sasuke simply decided to decline to help in that.

Sarada Uchiha, daughter of the criminal Sasuke Uchiha.
Socially, that could have become an issue seeing the things he did.


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

freeforall said:


> So they are keeping her existence a secret for who knows what, but give her the Uchiha name.....ok...


Somehow I'm under the impression where sakura voluntary paste random uchiha emblems all around 

Kishi did draw Sarada with the Haruno symbol in his early sketches.

Sakura gone full retard


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> What recent images?



Here read OD reddit page. Has recent images that have been translated. It clearly states Sarada is born between SS.
Link removed


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> So I guess Evil is gone



when will we get the chapter?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

She had to register for the Academy somehow you know....

A 戸籍 is sorta like your everything ID document rolled into one....

Unless they just took Sakura's word for it and enrolled her without verification. 

No 戸籍= You do not exist in the system.


----------



## Blue Snow (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Sakura is unmarried.  Sara is a one-night-stand kid.



 This is what I'm thinking too, and it's looking more and more likely. _A one night stand._ Sauce rolled through after a few years, hit it and _bounced._

Again. 

This is hilarious! 

Would Kishi dare do this? Toriyama did it, as I don't think Bulma and Vegeta were married when Trunks was born either. Talk about even more potential DBZ parallels.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Since the documents are missing entirely then maybe someone stole or hid them.


----------



## Pinkarette (May 2, 2015)

AaaaNinja said:


> The _only_ thing it means is that neither of her parents registered her.  _Why_ they didn't is a question that the chapter only just presented, there's no answer so you're only guessing.


Of course i'm guessing, isn't it what we all trying to do in this thread?
TBH i don't know what to think, i find it weird that Kishimoto is spoilering  his "main"plot, unless he is trolling on purpose .


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> That is what Kishi wants you to ask



the akatsuki cloaked dude


----------



## Gortef (May 2, 2015)

Damn this mini series is going places 

But they did say that it would be an intensive one.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Blue Snow said:


> This is what I'm thinking too, and it's looking more and more likely. _A one night stand._ Sauce rolled through after a few years, hit it and _bounced._
> 
> Again.
> 
> ...



Well the moon people have arrived.  Aliens are next if they haven't shown up already


----------



## Golden Witch (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> She had to register for the Academy somehow you know....
> 
> A 戸籍 is sorta like your everything ID document rolled into one....
> 
> ...



She didn't have to, really.Remember who Hokage is and who Sarada's parents?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Well the moon people have arrived.  Aliens are next if they haven't shown up already



what if sasuke had sex with an alien on his adventures in space and salad was born?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

I think the answer is clearly:

*E) The documents are just all stolen for some rando reason*

Because the other components of 戸籍's laws are there as red herrings and sources of anxiety. 

This isn't that type of manga and audience, you know.....


----------



## xRenChi (May 2, 2015)

These 2 gaiden chapters are more interesting than last 100 chapters of part 2 Naruto


----------



## sasuke love 12 (May 2, 2015)

What is happening OD ?
sasuke and sakura is not married ?
sarada and sakura are not really uchihas ?
more drama in the next chapter ?
we gonna get some sarada/sasuke/sakura interaction ?


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> She had to register for the Academy somehow you know....
> 
> A 戸籍 is sorta like your everything ID document rolled into one....
> 
> ...



so what do you think is more likely....stolen records or no records? I'm sure Kakashi would let Sasuke and Sakura off with enrolling Sarada with no documents considering the situation. 



Revolution said:


> Well the moon people have arrived.  Aliens are next if they haven't shown up already



Naruto : We DBZ now


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think the answer is clearly:
> 
> *E) The documents are just all stolen for some rando reason*
> 
> ...



but why isn't there any SS wedding pic?


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Sakura hid the birth record because she is not married

It's spelled out in house cracks to answer Sara's question for you in Gaiden 1


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

sasuke love 12 said:


> What is happening OD ?
> sasuke and sakura is not married ?
> sarada and sakura are not really uchihas ?
> more drama in the next chapter ?
> we gonna get some sarada/sasuke/sakura interaction ?



I receive my raw script on Tuesday. I do not know anything further than what Evil has posted here and in addition to what I have translated and explained.

So my speculation isn't much better than anyone else's....

Aside from being able to explain the consequences of no 戸籍.


----------



## AaaaNinja (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think the answer is clearly:
> 
> *E) The documents are just all stolen for some rando reason*
> 
> ...



If they were stolen how does that even work?  Use older copies (they're not voided/destroyed)?  I'm barely able to keep up so I don't know whether records are just missing entirely or they simply have records that just aren't updated.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if sasuke had sex with an alien on his adventures in space and salad was born?



Yeah, that's it


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Sakura hid the birth record because she is not married
> 
> It's spelled out in house cracks to answer Sara's question for you in Gaiden 1



I doubt Kishi would degrade Sakura that far..

The responses would be hilarious though. I wonder how mad Sasuke would get if he discovers it when coming home


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 2, 2015)

freeforall said:


> Here read OD reddit page. Has recent images that have been translated. It clearly states Sarada is born between SS.
> Link removed



Ah, thank you 



OrganicDinosaur said:


> She had to register for the Academy somehow you know....
> 
> A 戸籍 is sorta like your everything ID document rolled into one....
> 
> ...



Right now, someone messing with the archive seems like the most fitting explanation. Hiding Sarada being an Uchiha makes no sense, since everyone knows she is one.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> when will we get the chapter?



I have a feeling we have to wait this shit out until Tuesday


----------



## Golden Witch (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> but why isn't there any SS wedding pic?



And Sakura's behavior makes it clear she herself is hiding something as well.

Yeah, right.As if she wouldn't know if Sasuke wore glasses or not.


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

It probably has something to do with those guys this chapter who think Sasuke isn't a real Uchiha. Naturally they would believe this of his daughter as well.


----------



## luckytrash (May 2, 2015)

I think OD is making a too big deal about it.

I'm betting Sarada's records were stolen.


----------



## OldMonkey (May 2, 2015)

From Sasuke POV that means 

- He doesn't even know he has a child.
Or
- He wants to hide the fact that he has a child (for whatever reason)


----------



## hanamei (May 2, 2015)

Sasuke & Sakura did get married and had Sarada and everything but in a different village/"on the road". Shortly after Sasuke left to go on some crazy akatsuki/pokemon secret mission while Sakura came back to Konoha to raise Salad.
Sakura had asked the new Hokage(Naruto) to make sure all their birth certificates were updated properly, but because Naruto is Naruto he forgot, and never remembered to do so.
So all in all everything is Nardos fault. Case closed
No wonder Burrito goes on a anti-Naruto escapade in the upcoming movie. ?_?


----------



## Milady (May 2, 2015)

xRenChi said:


> These 2 gaiden chapters are more interesting than last 100 chapters of part 2 Naruto



Agreed. Cant wait for chp 2. And what I like is it isn't too predictable. So far most people's predictions didn't really match the spoilers: sasuke fighting a mysterious Uchiha? an Akatsuki? Missing birth certificate? etc....


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Salad's linage is just Tobi V2. 
Kishi just tries to mislead people, but the obvious thing has always been the true one.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I have a feeling we have to wait this shit out until Tuesday



please no. this happened before but i cant remember when we got hte actual chapter. damn my memories 




Golden Witch said:


> And Sakura's behavior makes it clear she herself is hiding something as well.
> 
> Yeah, right.As if she wouldn't know if Sasuke wore glasses or not.



logically speaking, 12 years have passed. that is enough time for someone's eyesight to go down the hill :/


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> >naruto is over
> >random gaiden stuff
> >chars still wanking Itachi
> 
> truly the King



Always.


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I have a feeling we have to wait this shit out until Tuesday



Not next Tuesday though  Kishi seems to be setting this as a main drama of the gaiden, so we will not get any real answers for a while, just more questions


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Salad's linage is just Tobi V2.
> Kishi just tries to mislead people, but the obvious thing has always been the true one.



but it's fun


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> please no. this happened before but i cant remember when we got hte actual chapter. damn my memories



It happened before, and it sucks


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> but it's fun



I know, that's why I use it for trolling.


----------



## Blue Snow (May 2, 2015)

hanamei said:


> Sasuke & Sakura did get married and had Sarada and everything but in a different village/"on the road". Shortly after Sasuke left to go on some crazy akatsuki/pokemon secret mission while Sakura came back to Konoha to raise Salad.
> Sakura had asked the new Hokage(Naruto) to make sure all their birth certificates were updated properly, but because Naruto is Naruto he forgot, and never remembered to do so.
> So all in all everything is Nardos fault. Case closed
> No wonder Burrito goes on a anti-Naruto escapade in the upcoming movie. ?_?



 Please keep Naruto out of the SS dysfunction, please?


----------



## noakai (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think the answer is clearly:
> 
> *E) The documents are just all stolen for some rando reason*
> 
> ...



Yeah, if the records were just deliberately not updated or written so that she wasn't Sasuke's kid/of Sasuke's particular Uchiha family in an attempt to protect her it doesn't make sense because everyone in the village knows she's an Uchiha. And if it was a secret and got out somehow, it doesn't make sense to me that Sasuke would leave to go deal with whoever they're hiding Sarada from because you'd think staying with her and being there to defend her from somebody coming for her would be the smarter thing to do instead of just leaving and Sarada having no idea who he even is. But I bet Sarada specifically asking if her parents are married + this record thing are definitely meant to troll about whether SS is married at all and it will turn out that they are in the end.

I wonder what someone would need the records for in the first place though. (thank you for answering my earlier question btw, it wasn't you not being clear, it's me being confused!)


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> It happened before, and it sucks



yes but when was the early chapter? i know early chapters = one day earlier.

BUT  early spoilers since saturday only happened a handful of times and i cant remember when we got the chapters? a day earlier or on sunday


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

OldMonkey said:


> From Sasuke POV that means
> 
> - He doesn't even know he has a child.
> Or
> - *He wants to hide the fact that he has a child (for whatever reason)*



And failing miserably 

Wants to hide his daughter in order to protect her from his enemies/Uchiha stigma/whatever reason:

- Makes sure she uses the Uchiha name
- Has her surrounded with Uchiha emblems everywhere


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

noakai said:


> If the records were just deliberately not updated or written so that she wasn't Sasuke's kid/of Sasuke's particular Uchiha family in an attempt to protect her it doesn't make sense because everyone in the village knows she's an Uchiha. And if it was a secret and got out somehow, it doesn't make sense to me that Sasuke would leave to go deal with whoever they're hiding Sarada from because you'd think staying with her and being there to defend her from somebody coming for her would be the smarter thing to do instead of just leaving and Sarada having no idea who he even is. But I bet Sarada specifically asking if her parents are married + this record thing are definitely meant to troll about whether SS is married at all and it will turn out that they are in the end.
> 
> I wonder what someone would need the records for in the first place though. (thank you for answering my earlier question btw, it wasn't you not being clear, it's me being confused!)



Maybe they tried keeping it a secret within the village but as soon as word got out and possibly someone attacked, Sasuke went to go hunt them and then they no longer kept it a secret hence the Uchiha clan symbol everywhere, Initially we saw Sarada with the Haruno symbol.


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I doubt Kishi would degrade Sakura that far..
> 
> The responses would be hilarious though. I wonder how mad Sasuke would get if he discovers it when coming home



How does it degrade a hard working woman who raised an amazing child on her own?   Culture says no because she doesn't have mans permission?

Sorry, not sorry.


Sakura is an amazing mom


----------



## noakai (May 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Maybe they tried keeping it a secret within the village but as soon as word got out and possibly someone attacked, Sasuke went to go hunt them and then they no longer kept it a secret hence the Uchiha clan symbol everywhere, Initially we saw Sarada with the Haruno symbol.



That had to have happened years ago, far enough back that Sarada doesn't remember him. It seems a bit far-fetched to me that he would think it's a smarter idea to leave her there alone while he went off to hunt down whoever's doing it, especially since it's taken so long that she literally does not know who he is at all. And it's weird to me that they'd try and keep it a secret and then literally go "oh fuck it" and start broadcasting it instead. Then again, Naruto is in the village so if someone attacked, she would probably be safe. IDK, it's like we have a lot of little pieces that don't quite make sense when you try to put them together lol.


----------



## AaaaNinja (May 2, 2015)

noakai said:


> Yeah, if the records were just deliberately not updated or written so that she wasn't Sasuke's kid/of Sasuke's particular Uchiha family in an attempt to protect her it doesn't make sense because everyone in the village knows she's an Uchiha. And if it was a secret and got out somehow, it doesn't make sense to me that Sasuke would leave to go deal with whoever they're hiding Sarada from because you'd think staying with her and being there to defend her from somebody coming for her would be the smarter thing to do instead of just leaving and Sarada having no idea who he even is. But I bet Sarada specifically asking if her parents are married + this record thing are definitely meant to troll about whether SS is married at all and it will turn out that they are in the end.
> 
> I wonder what someone would need the records for in the first place though. (thank you for answering my earlier question btw, it wasn't you not being clear, it's me being confused!)



Yeah but without a record, she's not anybody's Uchiha.  She's just an Uchiha, right?  It's clear Sasuke has some enemies.  If he's too difflcult for anyone to confront, if he has children, or a wife, either of them could be used to manipulate him easily.  Or attract his wrath.  (But why would anybody want to be targetted by Sasuke?)


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

noakai said:


> That had to have happened years ago, far enough back that Sarada doesn't remember him. It seems a bit far-fetched to me that he would think it's a smarter idea to leave her there alone while he went off to hunt down whoever's doing it, especially since it's taken so long that she literally does not know who he is at all. And it's weird to me that they'd try and keep it a secret and then literally go "oh fuck it" and start broadcasting it instead. Then again, Naruto is in the village so if someone attacked, she would probably be safe. IDK, it's like we have a lot of little pieces that don't quite make sense when you try to put them together lol.



yeah its quite hard to predict the exact details......I mean who would of expected a new character with sharingans and a new Akatsuki member. Kishi keeping everyone on their toes.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> How does it degrade a hard working woman who raised an amazing child on her own?   Culture says no because she doesn't have mans permission?
> 
> Sorry, not sorry.
> 
> ...



But if Sakura really did 'steal' a kid, faked a marriage, and made the kid grow up in a giant lie... I really hope Kishi won't go that route. Not that I have much love for Sakura, but that would just be insane.



Scila9 said:


> And failing miserably
> 
> Wants to hide his daughter in order to protect her from his enemies/Uchiha stigma/whatever reason:
> 
> ...



I doubt Sakura would be that retarded; if Sasuke wanted to hide Sarada and her heritage, she wouldn't parade around with Uchiha crests, would she?

Then again, what kind of possible threat could be out there that would make Sasuke nervous? Not even mentioning Naruto.. I mean, Naruto is pretty much the strongest person alive now that Kaguya is sealed away, so who the hell would get past him? 

Unless Kishi is going full retard with asspulls


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 2, 2015)

AaaaNinja said:


> Yeah but without a record, *she's not anybody's Uchiha*.  She's just an Uchiha, right?  It's clear Sasuke has some enemies.  If he's too difflcult for anyone to confront, if he has children, or a wife, either of them could be used to manipulate him easily.  Or attract his wrath.  (But why would anybody want to be targetted by Sasuke?)



It's not like there are any other Uchiha left.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> It's not like there are any other Uchiha left.



there are. 
Haven't you seen the one Kishi pulled out of his @$$ in the spoiler section?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

Well, Kakashi was Hokage when most stuff happened, so maybe he will give us answers, not Naruto.


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

So, some fodder planned to fight half-god Sasuke? 


*Spoiler*: __ 







And this because... He let Itachi die? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Revolution (May 2, 2015)

Remember when the voice actors said they saw Sasuke's forehead poke to Sakura "akin to a marriage proposal"?  Not saying Sakura is psychotic, but she's deeply in love with Sasuke (regardless of being aloof of his true background) and will wait for him till the end of time :cheese 

Also, she is/was building up a foundation of security and "you are loved" environment for her daughter.  Call it selfish, but it created a strong Uchiha.


----------



## AaaaNinja (May 2, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> It's not like there are any other Uchiha left.



No _clan_ Uchiha.  That's one way to get away with it.  Still, it doesn't really explain the usage of the symbol, LOL.



Hussain said:


> there are.
> Haven't you seen the one Kishi pulled out of his @$$ in the spoiler section?



Having sharingan doesn't necessarily confirm Uchiha since people can just transplant eyes like changing glasses.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> there are.
> Haven't you seen the one Kishi pulled out of his @$$ in the spoiler section?



More like outta his di*k rather than his @$$ 

But maybe we will get some Uzumaki survivors too eventually.

We got Nagato and Karin after all and the Uzumaki clan was not stated to been completely slaughtered like the Uchiha. Rather they scattered all around the world.


----------



## freeforall (May 2, 2015)

FallFromGrace said:


> It's not like there are any other Uchiha left.



Exactly. Im sure the whole Naruto-world knows Sasuke is the last Uchiha. Makes absolutely no sense to try hide her existence and still give her the Uchiha name.


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> there are.
> Haven't you seen the one Kishi pulled out of his @$$ in the spoiler section?



Lol  Wasn't the guy from the spoilers not really an Uchiha, but only had a Sharingan implanted?

Either way, even if we assume there are a few Uchiha here and there (that no one in Konoha should really know about), it's still a pretty dumb move. If you want to hide someone's father, you'd want to expand the suspect pool beyond a couple of his last remaining clansmen.


----------



## noakai (May 2, 2015)

> Then again, what kind of possible threat could be out there that would make Sasuke nervous? Not even mentioning Naruto.. I mean, Naruto is pretty much the strongest person alive now that Kaguya is sealed away, so who the hell would get past him?
> 
> Unless Kishi is going full retard with asspulls



I'm super interested in this lol. Sasuke isn't a slouch either, so what could even realistically be a threat here? I've always been very skeptical of the idea that Sasuke left to protect anyone since he can probably protect them far better by just waiting with his family for them to come to him and killing them instead of searching for a needle in a haystack for a zillion years.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> there are.
> Haven't you seen the one Kishi pulled out of his @$$ in the spoiler section?



Short term memory?

Obito's lair of sharingan eyes has been well known.



Mariko said:


> So, some fodder planned to fight half-god Sasuke?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fodder : Sasuke fight me I have the sharingan

Sasuke :


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> there are.
> Haven't you seen the one Kishi pulled out of his @$$ in the spoiler section?



but sharingan user =/=  uchiha


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

Inb4 this villain gets comparable Rin powers from Itachi...





> *You let Itachi die*


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

AaaaNinja said:


> No _clan_ Uchiha.  That's one way to get away with it.  Still, it doesn't really explain the usage of the symbol, LOL.
> 
> Having sharingan doesn't necessarily confirm Uchiha since people can just transplant eyes like changing glasses.





Arles Celes said:


> More like outta his di*k rather than his @$$
> 
> But maybe we will get some Uzumaki survivors too eventually.
> 
> We got Nagato and Karin after all and the Uzumaki clan was not stated to been completely slaughtered like the Uchiha. Rather they scattered all around the world.





FallFromGrace said:


> Lol  Wasn't the guy from the spoilers not really an Uchiha, but only had a Sharingan implanted?
> 
> Either way, even if we assume there are a few Uchiha here and there (that no one in Konoha should really know about), it's still a pretty dumb move. If you want to hide someone's father, you'd want to expand the suspect pool beyond a couple of his last remaining clansmen.



From what I understood that itachi lover is made of those sharingans obito collected, no? 
(Still don't know how he learned about itachi tho )

As addy said since Shisui's body was not shown tho, for all we know his eyesless maybe have made him "swim" in the water, just like how obito just "went through" the rocks magically.  



> But maybe we will get some Uzumaki survivors too eventually.



> Implying Kishi gives a fuck about them. 

@Zensuki

and?


----------



## AaaaNinja (May 2, 2015)

noakai said:


> I'm super interested in this lol. Sasuke isn't a slouch either, so what could even realistically be a threat here? I've always been very skeptical of the idea that Sasuke left to protect anyone since he can probably protect them far better by just waiting with his family for them to come to him and killing them instead of searching for a needle in a haystack for a zillion years.



I kinda like the theory so far that he's gone out to hunt for scattered sharingan that Obito probably collected.  It's so Hunter X Hunter.  Kurapika travels the world to gather the scarlet eyes of his clan, a treasure coveted by body part collectors.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

AaaaNinja said:


> I kinda like the theory so far that he's gone out to hunt for scattered sharingan that Obito probably collected.  It's so Hunter X Hunter.  Kurapika travels the world to gather the scarlet eyes of his clan, a treasure coveted by body part collectors.



Evil-san did not comment on the Sasuke recovery of eyeballs thingy when I asked though...

So it's probably not within the scope of the chapter, or was incorrect.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I doubt Sakura would be that retarded; if Sasuke wanted to hide Sarada and her heritage, she wouldn't parade around with Uchiha crests, would she?
> 
> Then again, what kind of possible threat could be out there that would make Sasuke nervous? Not even mentioning Naruto.. I mean, Naruto is pretty much the strongest person alive now that Kaguya is sealed away, so who the hell would get past him?
> 
> *Unless Kishi is going full retard with asspulls*



Wouldn't be the first time.

Remember Obito temporarily giving Kakashi the power for PS from beyond the land of living?



Oh, Obito 



Revolution said:


> Remember when the voice actors said they saw Sasuke's forehead poke to Sakura "akin to a marriage proposal"?  Not saying Sakura is psychotic, but she's deeply in love with Sasuke (regardless of being aloof of his true background) and will wait for him till the end of time :cheese
> 
> Also, she is/was building up a foundation of security and "you are loved" environment for her daughter.  *Call it selfish, but it created a strong Uchiha.*



Which is another way of saying it created a "tragic" Uchiha.

The only reason any of this crap is happening is because Kishi wanted a female Sauce. And of course, a female Sauce means having to have a sob story. A rather mundane sob story compared to what Sauce, Itachi, and most war-era Uchiha went through, but still-- a sob-story none the less. 

No main character I can think of can go without one. And Boruto's "Dad never has time for me " is extremely laughable in the face of this clusterfuck Kishi's created for Sarada.


----------



## Harbour (May 2, 2015)

Akatsuki is back?
Some random dude hates Sasuke for Itachi's death 10+ years later?
Sarada is mysterious girl no one know about?
Seriously?
Kishimoto just jumped the shark, really.

Just let the past rest in peace, create something new for the story, not milking ridiculous shit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

i hope those guys are not the main villains cuz that is pretty stupid... if a greater villain made them as an experiment and its using them... i could live with that.
still dont get why kishi involved itachi in this...


will see how good the chapter is...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i hope those guys are not the main villains cuz that is pretty stupid... if a greater villain made them as an experiment and its using them... i could live with that.
> 
> still dont get why kishi involved itachi in this...



Maybe it's to set-up the Akatsuki Hiden novel that's out in July....


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Akatsuki is back?
> Some random dude hates Sasuke for Itachi's death 10+ years later?
> Sarada is mysterious girl no one know about?
> Seriously?
> ...



It's actually more than 10 years. More like 13 or 14 years.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> > Implying Kishi gives a fuck about them.
> 
> @Zensuki



Well, Nagato was the strongest in Akatsuki after Obito so he was rather powerful and important. He was also the one who killed a strong and plot relevant guy like Jiraiya.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 2, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Akatsuki is back?


They were never defeated.

Welcome to several years ago.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Just let the past rest in peace, create something new for the story, not milking ridiculous shit.



*Looks at dbz franchise randomly reviving Freeza for the sake of milking more money from fans*

The world of Naruto has already fallen to commercialism


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, Nagato was the strongest in Akatsuki after Obito so he was rather powerful and important. He was also the one who killed a strong and plot relevant guy like Jiraiya.



Yes, but he then made his power, all of it, just a uchiha power coming from madara, and was being used by obito. And then, he gave him 2 chapters or so, and making him getting sealed by another uchiha. lol 

even if he made any character appear is just for the sake of another uchiha character.  
I guess they had better remain unseen in this case.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Looks at dbz franchise randomly reviving Freeza for the sake of milking more money from fans*
> 
> The world of Naruto has already fallen to commercialism



Well the fans clearly are enjoying both cases soooo


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Looks at dbz franchise randomly reviving Freeza for the sake of milking more money from fans*
> 
> The world of Naruto has already fallen to commercialism


Honestly that is way better then naruto... also toriyama himself is now on a ship with a new anime dragon ball super !

AFTER 18 YEARS ! ( 18 years is not milking )

That is passion... dont compare it to kishi cash grab shit.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Honestly that is way better then naruto... also toriyama himself is now on a ship with a new anime dragon ball super !
> 
> AFTER 18 YEARS ! ( 18 years is not milking )
> 
> That is passion... dont compare it to kishi cash grab shit.



kishi and toryama are milking their franchises around the same time.

think about it, bro. i think there are hard times now


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i hope those guys are not the main villains cuz that is pretty stupid... if a greater villain made them as an experiment and its using them... i could live with that.
> still dont get why kishi involved itachi in this...
> 
> 
> will see how good the chapter is...



oro is in it. that is enough for me. now, i can know his fate


----------



## BisonLlama (May 2, 2015)

Why does Toriyama get praise for milking his franchise, but Kishimoto gets hate?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

BisonLlama said:


> Why does Toriyama get praise for milking his franchise, but Kishimoto gets hate?



toryama waited 18 years. kishi immediately announced that he will milk the franchise within the same final chapter of naruto.

however, both are milking their franchises.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

BisonLlama said:


> Why does Toriyama get praise for milking his franchise, but Kishimoto gets hate?



He waited longer, so the fans are more desperate? 



Addy said:


> toryama waited 18 years. kishi immediately announced that he will milk the franchise within the same final chapter of naruto.
> 
> however, both are milking their franchises.



Ah well, at least it beats Miura's "one chapter a year" mentality


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> He waited longer, so the fans are more desperate?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, at least it beats Miura's "one chapter a year" mentality



he should just end fucking berserk and set us free


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> kishi and toryama are milking their franchises around the same time.
> 
> think about it, bro. i think there are hard times now



Nope, Toriyama does this after 18 years, and doesnt go into manga WSJ... he goes to an anime to make something nice. making battle of the gods and this movies clearly sparked something in him.

His already rich as hell and just sitting around for years, he pretty much wants to share the legacy of DBZ to new fans...



Addy said:


> oro is in it. that is enough for me. now, i can know his fate



im okay with the spoilers, except the reasons... i mean itachi ? that is pretty lame... also those 2 guys look like fodders... i want a real mastermind, and i think those 2 are puppets.



BisonLlama said:


> Why does Toriyama get praise for milking his franchise, but Kishimoto gets hate?



cuz 1 is not milking his franchise while the other does with a new generation just months after the ending of naruto.
its even more milking when he says mini series and a movie and not just a continuation....its says cash grab...


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

BisonLlama said:


> Why does Toriyama get praise for milking his franchise, but Kishimoto gets hate?



For me, it's Kishi's nonsense. 

Akatasuki out of no where.
Another fucking uchiha! 

stupid plot, really only caring about itachi's death now after all of those years? 
an obvious red herring and who is Salad's parents. Wow, so entertaining.  
(I admit it's fun to sh!t on SS though because of how terrible it is )


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Yes, but he then made his power, all of it, just a uchiha power coming from madara, and was being used by obito. And then, he gave him 2 chapters or so, and making him getting sealed by another uchiha. lol
> 
> even if he made any character appear is just for the sake of another uchiha character.
> I guess they had better remain unseen in this case.



Yeah, but then again Nagato was able t use both of his Rinnegan eyes while Obito was almost overwhelmed by the power of just one.

And it took 3 chars to seal him, not just Itachi alone.

As long as the Uzumaki in question is strong and got an interesting personality I do not mind if he is the dragon to an Uchiha, a one man army villain who has no subordinates nor superiors or some neutralish guy like Beerus and Whis in DBZ.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Nope, Toriyama does this after 18 years, and doesnt go into manga WSJ... he goes to an anime to make something nice. making battle of the gods and this movies clearly sparked something in him.
> 
> His already rich as hell and just sitting around for years, he pretty much wants to share the legacy of DBZ to new fans...


good point.




> im okay with the spoilers except the reasons... i mena itachi ? that is pretty lame... also those 2 guys look like fodders... i want a real mastermind.


honestly, i just want to know if kishi will address itachi's lovers. dont give a shit about the mastermind of the mastermind of the mastermind :/

i had enough with kaguya and zetsu crap


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but then again Nagato was able t use both of his Rinnegan eyes while Obito was almost overwhelmed by the power of just one.
> 
> And it took 3 chars to seal him, not just Itachi alone.
> 
> As long as the Uzumaki in question is strong and got an interesting personality I do not mind if he is the dragon to an Uchiha, a one man army villain who has no subordinates nor superiors or some neutralish guy like Beerus and Whis in DBZ.



- Even tho I think that's just a retecon, but that does not matter. He made Kamui way too broken to the point of him being to return to life if he wants because of "lolKamui" I wonder why did not he teleport to get Rin from the dead, and bring her to life then. 

- It does not matter, at the end of the day he was sealed by him. He even nerfed the fuck out of Naruto, just so itachi looks good. Pffff

- He will make them as Karin, running around another uchiha. 
or throw them in the background. If he did not even care about Naruto's Kid, why would he care about another uzumaki?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

i wonder if sasuke backhanded that fodder 

damn, i need to know if they have the raws yet


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> good point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think he will, unless that guy/girl is somehow an experiment made from itachi's GF, and that would be very stupid, as it looks his using itachi to bring back the theme of sasuke being a failure of uchiha clan and shit... its repetitive shit and im afraid 

yeah i feel the mastermind of the amstermind shit... but just 1 would be good.


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> For me, it's Kishi's nonsense.
> 
> Akatasuki out of no where.
> Another fucking uchiha!



What did you expect? 

After all, Kishi being Kishi, and the Narutoverse being the Narutoverse, it is rather consistent that there is some continuity in the plot. 

Sharingans -even more since the clan has disapeared, are over-hyped easy-to-get power ups. 

On the other hand, the Akatsuki is an ancient organisation wich strenght partly come from its own name. Being an Aka member give fodders the feeling they're important.

So, -considering this two points, you clearly see why aka-sharinganed-dudes will legitimaly spam here and there to challenge the great Sasuke!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder if sasuke backhanded that fodder
> 
> damn, i need to know if they have the raws yet



No raws from me :/

Shhhz and JUMP8 are silent, so they do not have them yet either. 

The predicted raw drop was supposed to be Tuesday ;__;';;~~

Someone has the electronic version already though......


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i dont think he will, unless that guy/girl is somehow an experiment made from itachi's GF, and that would be very stupid, as it looks his using itachi to bring back the theme of sasuke being a failure of uchiha clan and shit... its repetitive shit and im afraid
> 
> yeah i feel the mastermind of the amstermind shit... but just 1 would be good.



seeing sasuke fail always brings a smile to my face 

OD said that the akatsuki guy talks like he is in  a genjutsu but even then, for a short series, two masterminds is too much


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No raws from me :/
> 
> Shhhz and JUMP8 are silent, so they do not have them yet either.
> 
> ...



well, tuesday is better than wedndsay i guess :/


----------



## Golden Circle (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No raws from me :/
> 
> Shhhz and JUMP8 are silent, so they do not have them yet either.
> 
> ...


So I should just work on my github project and not lurk the section today? Cool beans, I guess.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Mariko said:


> What did you expect?
> 
> After all, Kishi being Kishi, and the Narutoverse being the Narutoverse, it is rather consistent that there is some continuity in the plot.
> 
> ...



I expected that exactly actually. Even before the first chapter came, I told them that Kishi will make the world center around Salad because she is an uchiha. 

That's why I was not shocked with the interview or anything. Heck, just some hours before the interview comes, I posted a post in ASS FC about this thing, and some hours latter what I said was conformed. :rofl 

So yeah, I knew exactly that this is what's going to happen.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> seeing sasuke fail always brings a smile to my face
> 
> OD said that the akatsuki guy talks like he is in  a genjutsu but even then, for a short series, two masterminds is too much



But also like a Zetsu/Kurama.

The font is also for people like Hagoromo, I believe. 

He speaks unusually, to put it simply.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 2, 2015)

Obito still destroying lives and trolling peeps even years after his death.

one true king


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> seeing sasuke fail always brings a smile to my face
> 
> OD said that the akatsuki guy talks like he is in  a genjutsu but even then, for a short series, two masterminds is too much



How mean, I like Sasu even if he is such a jerk most of the time.  

But I agree that hopefully Kishi won't play the puppet master behind puppet master behind...card again.

Better to develop just one "AL" and make his followers OP enough rather than too off them all fast so it can move to the next one...and again quickly to another one.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

> But I agree that hopefully Kishi won't play the puppet master behind puppet master behind...card again.



Can he even do that in a short series? 

Also, the good thing that seems to be the case based on the spoiler, and the last chapter is
this mini-series seems to "put" a lot of characters at once so to speak. Unlike the main manga where chapters pass-by with only 2 or 3 characters as the main focus or the only characters in that said chapter. 

or is it too early to tell?


----------



## Black Mirror (May 2, 2015)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Sarada is a bastard after all?

No really, i think the amount of lulz and lols will be astonishing.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

that was a harsh thing to say.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

No, they're going to be fine. 

Kishi is trolling us with the pretty huge red herring for now though. Relax.

At least from Sarada's perspective, she's going to panic because of it.

I'm intrigued about how Kishi will dig himself out of having no koseki though. That's a pretty big twist, TBH.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 2, 2015)

inb4 sarada's surname is Yuki


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> But also like a Zetsu/Kurama.
> 
> The font is also for people like Hagoromo, I believe.
> 
> He speaks unusually, to put it simply.



thanks for the clarification


----------



## Fay (May 2, 2015)

From the spoilers:
Interesting plot, Kishi is on a roll. 

Hope the white haired guy and akatsuki guy are real Uchiha's!

It seems Salad and ChouChou are best friends!! ChouChou seems like a second main character so far 

Poor Salad though 


Thdyingbreed said:


> Naruto doesn't have time for his own kid but when Sasuke calls he comes running.



Kishi not hiding his SasNar boner


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Fay said:


> From the spoilers:
> Interesting plot, Kishi is on a roll.
> 
> Hope the white haired guy and akatsuki guy are real Uchiha's!
> ...



salad and chouchou seem to have a much better relationship than any other girls n the manga 



> Kishi not hiding his SasNar boner



a big boner


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks for the clarification



The least I could do for causing panic....OTL.

I should not have asked Evil about it....I would've been so much happier not knowing.

My only hope is that the raw says something like 生まれた記録 (birth certificate) instead of the birth component of the 戸籍 (family register)....or that the Narutoverse doesn't follow the same JP family registry laws. Because the koseki should be a government held database/document. It would be weird if Shizune lost it in all the files or something...I didn't expect Kishi to go this far.

Either way, it's going to be very interesting to see how Kishi will write his way out of explaining all of this. We all know that it ends with Sarada realizing that Papasuke and Mamakura are her bio parents when all the red herring and drama settles. 

Someone just has a lot of explaining to do...


----------



## Harbour (May 2, 2015)

> We all know that it ends with Sarada realizing that Papasuke and Mamakura are her bio parents


Or they are not


Btw, or Kishi retconned that picture with SasukeSakura family and Sarad being Sakura's daughter, or he thought the readers so stupid to remember the existence of that picture.

I hope he didnt think we so stupid.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The least I could do for causing panic....OTL.
> 
> I should not have asked Evil about it....I would've been so much happier not knowing.
> 
> ...



the most interesting thing this chapter to me is that sasuke doesn't even head to sakura and salad from the looks of it. he goes straight to naruto.

maybe he really dosent know.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Sarada is a bastard after all?
> 
> No really, i think the amount of lulz and lols will be astonishing.



I cannot believe how some of you are stupid enough to fall for this.....twice


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2015)

Chouchou doubting about her parentage too. Kishi mocking ASSes. 

and Sarada's the main character of the series. 

So amusing.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Spoiler thread still not open.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Spoiler thread still not open.



Are none of the mods online...?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Are none of the mods online...?



mods "it's saturday. nothin will happen today on NF. no need to mod "

mods tomorrow "dang it Evil "


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I cannot believe how some of you are stupid enough to fall for this.....twice



you better pray he doesn't know that he has a child or he is married or SS is one big....... bigger joke


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> mods "it's saturday. nothin will happen today on NF. no need to mod "
> 
> mods tomorrow "dang it Evil "



I was supposed to release another chapter of Sakura Hiden translation today......

And I used my time on Evil's spoilers instead.

Fair enough, I think....lol~~


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 2, 2015)

its gonna be glorious when sasuke pwn these akatsuki clowns


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I was supposed to release another chapter of Sakura Hiden translation today......
> 
> And I used my time on Evil's spoilers instead.
> 
> Fair enough, I think....lol~~



meh, it's ok. i will wait for your translations


----------



## Max Thunder (May 2, 2015)

So when can we expect this chapter then? Tomorrow?


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> you better pray he doesn't know that he has a child or he is married or SS is one big....... bigger joke





Do you know what the actual joke is.....well don't worry Kishi will deliver the punchline some time during this series.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Do you know what the actual joke is.....well don't worry Kishi will deliver the punchline some time during this series.



the joke is SS.

the punchline is that sasuke knew but kishi shat on SS even more for plot


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Forget the mods. We can mod ourselves. :ignoramus

Addy you're banned for trolling. Now log off, and don't come back until Monday.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Forget the mods. We can mod ourselves. :ignoramus
> 
> Addy you're banned for trolling. Now log off, and don't come back until Monday.



and where exactly did i troll?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> and where exactly did i troll?



If you want to argue your ban there's a place for that, but it's not here.:ignoramus


----------



## Corvida (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> the joke is SS.
> 
> the punchline is that sasuke knew but kishi shat on SS even more for plot




Pary for the cuckoo, Little troll


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

But Addy is not trolling


----------



## BisonLlama (May 2, 2015)

At least we'll get some sort of conclusion for Orochimaru and perhaps Team Taka as well.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Let me stop before a mod actually bans me.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> the joke is SS.
> 
> the punchline is that sasuke knew but kishi shat on SS even more for plot





Oh man can;t wait for the rest of this series. Poor Addy


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

I don't know why Kishi decided to throw in even more identity crisis fuel at Sarada...for the dramatic effect?

She's old enough to understand what the koseki/birth certificate means. That's why I explained the potential connotations/options of what it means to be unregistered. Sarada is probably smart enough to think about those possibilities. Wouldn't surprise me if we got a panel of her panicking over the news.

She is aware enough for a potential meltdown, but honestly smart enough to think it partially through and....do whatever she decides to do to try and solve it.

So even though we know she's fine....we just have to watch her strugglebus through it. Which I think is not very nice of Kishi...TBH.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

They'll get what's coming
them mods


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I don't know why Kishi decided to throw in even more identity crisis fuel at Sarada...for the dramatic effect?
> 
> She's old enough to understand what the koseki/birth certificate means. That's why I explained the potential connotations/options of what it means to be unregistered. Sarada is probably smart enough to think about those possibilities. Wouldn't surprise me if we got a panel of her panicking over the news.
> 
> ...



yeah, kishi could have just made it that sasuke wasnt there for her. this identity crises thing is over kill even if entertaining :/


----------



## Arya Stark (May 2, 2015)

I love where the plot is headed. All birth certificate thing will turn out something idiotic obviously. I really don't understand what's Kishi's aim in this subplot is. We know who her mother is, waste of paneltime i swear.

I love Sarada, I'm glad Uzumakis are out of sight (so he can't ruin them) and it seems we are getting some answers to Obito's trollings.

I'm in for this ride.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 2, 2015)

Also

> has uchiha as surname
> uchiha crests are fucking everywhere

Even Naruto's lineage was hidden better. Wtf


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

I'm ready to just read.
These spoilers aren't making me any younger.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Also
> 
> > has uchiha as surname
> > uchiha crests are fucking everywhere
> ...



who said sasuke/sakura wanted to hide salad as an uchiha?


----------



## Black Mirror (May 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I cannot believe how some of you are stupid enough to fall for this.....twice



i cannot believe that some ppl think that anything is impossible with kishi


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2015)

Normal childhoods and family dynamics are just unacceptable for main characters in the Naruverse


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Lara said:


> Normal childhoods and family dynamics are just unacceptable for main characters in the Naruverse



normal family dynamics cant carry on a 10 chapter series. that is why you see a poster of the NH family. not an entire chapter.

even NH needed some bullshit moon aliens space ninjas kidnapping crap


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

Kishi was getting the chance to scream out YOLO.


Sara-Chan is just getting tossed around
give her a break


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

> Even Naruto's lineage was hidden better. Wtf



True. Being a true Uzumaki can't also be proven for him. Unless they study his blood or a direct confirmation from those who knows.

> No red hair
> Everyone wears the same emblem
> Uzumaki lifeforce/Stamina can be claimed as being a host of the Kyubi


----------



## Arya Stark (May 2, 2015)

I knew this the moment Kishi said "NH is free of drama" If this means he won't touch them, that's good by me.
Personally I'm comfortable at my corner, I've been spoiled to death.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> i cannot believe that some ppl think that anything is impossible with kishi



What I can't believe is how some people thinks the last panel of the last (or prior to the last) is all that matters, and everything in between is irrelevant and does not make any different/damage.


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

so let me get this straight. 
-obito sharingan collection is relevant
-itachi?? seriously? this kid his bastard son or clone or something?
-more akatsuki?
-naruto leave konoha for orochimaru?
-fake birth certificate??
-sasuke collecting obito's sharingan


----------



## Rashman (May 2, 2015)

Akatsuki again? Seriously? 






Where is my Hidan revenge arc?


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> i cannot believe that some ppl think that anything is impossible with kishi



Don't worry, I'm sure you will learn your lesson....a second time


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Rashman said:


> Akatsuki again? Seriously?
> 
> 
> *Where is my Hidan revenge arc?*



What if the white-haired sharinganed-dude is registered Hidan's son?


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Rashman said:


> Akatsuki again? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe the mysterious akatsuki member is hidan, why hide his face if he was a new character.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> so let me get this straight.
> *-obito sharingan collection is relevant*
> -itachi?? seriously? *this kid his bastard son or clone or something?*
> -more akatsuki?
> ...



bold = maybe, that is only speculation.

underlined = no, she doesn't have  birth certificate/missing/doesn't exist.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> maybe the myserious akatsuki member is hidan, why hide his face if he was a new character.



but why is he obsessed with itachi and the uchiha?


----------



## Pinkarette (May 2, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> I knew this the moment Kishi said "NH is free of drama" If this means he won't touch them, that's good by me.
> Personally I'm comfortable at my corner, I've been spoiled to death.


You and me both.
But i wonder why he called the mini serie Boruto?
Couldn't he just call it Uchiha or Salad?
It also bothers me that in the Naruto/Boruto/Sasuke/Salad poster Salad is left behind showing just her back, if she's really meant for be main he isn't treating her right so far.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

I too am happy the Uzumaki family isn't involved in this fuckery.

'Cept Naruto apparently since he's the first one Sauce contacts next chap. Have they been in contact this entire time? Or is Nardo the first person to hear from him in 12 years?

It just adds to the fuckery if Naruto and maybe even Sakura have been hearing from him and only Sarada hasn't. Not even an indirect message given through her mother?



Addy said:


> who said sasuke/sakura wanted to hide salad as an uchiha?



SS?

Some are desperate for Sauce's reasons to revolve around the out-of-this-world maybe literally! aliens ftw love he has for his family. Deep down they know SS'll be an even bigger shitfest than it already is if this turns out to be for anything else. Though it doesn't make sense regardless.

12 years. Not even a photo 

There's a reason people are saying maybe Sauce doesn't know  It is the single thing that actually excuses such absolute negligence


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2015)

Looks like this parent angle is a way to just revive some of the tensions about Uchiha that we wondered about last week. Steps were taken to protect Sarada from being traced by anyone.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

Obito is the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## Shattering (May 2, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> True. Being a true Uzumaki can't also be proven for him. Unless they study his blood or a direct confirmation from those who knows.
> 
> > No red hair
> > Everyone wears the same emblem
> > Uzumaki lifeforce/Stamina can be claimed as being a host of the Kyubi



So nobody can prove that Naruto UZUMAKI is a damn Uzumaki? you are smart buddy


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> You and me both.
> But i wonder why he called the mini serie Boruto?
> Couldn't he just call it Uchiha or Salad?
> It also bothers me that in the Naruto/Boruto/Sasuke/Salad poster Salad is left behind showing just her back, if she's really meant for be main he isn't treating her right so far.



it's called "Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage Manga".

as for the posters/advertisement, last week, we had a poster with burrito and his father even if he had nothing to do with the chapter.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> but why is he obsessed with itachi and the uchiha?



White hair and a twisted personality of lust for Uchiha
I say a male version of Karin 
case closed!


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

I wish at least Kishi makes Sasuke bow down to Narudo call him "Nanadimi-Sama" or however they write it. 
if he made that one scan/page it will be enough for me.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

Putting things into perspective. Shikaku told Shikamaru where his porn collection was and instructed him to deal with it; Obito didn't mention a cave full of Sharingan and left no instructions for their disposal. 

I don't know if Obito is a dick, or if the fright of a wife finding a porn collection is that real.


----------



## Shattering (May 2, 2015)

Is anyone really complaining about the manga having Naruto and Sasuke as MCs instead of side ones?

I can't care less about the kids.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> but why is he obsessed with itachi and the uchiha?



I think the title is referring to him though.

写輪眼の少年...!!

The Boy with the Sharingan...!!

But we can only speculate if he is a missing link of Uchiha, transplantation of eyes, or a newly created being via experimentation. 

Perhaps hooded man groomed him into hating Sasuke? If his font means he's under genjutsu (and it's not just a quirky thing like Zetsu/Hago/Kurama normal talking).......then he might be manipulated.

Why would one of Itachi's old biffles make his way out of the woodwork now anyway to extract revenge.....?


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> White hair and a twisted personality of lust for Uchiha
> *I say a male version of Karin*
> case closed!



If true, we'll see his ass soon or later...


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

Shattering said:


> So nobody can prove that Naruto UZUMAKI is a damn Uzumaki? you are smart buddy



You do know that orphans can use a dead clans last name, right? they can even use an alive clans last name as long as you know they get the permission to do so...

My point is even if he is using an Uzumaki as a last name nothing in his direct vicinity points toward it unless you get his blood to check it or someone who truly knows his parents told you...


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Putting things into perspective. Shikaku told Shikamaru where his porn collection was and instructed him to deal with it; Obito didn't mention a cave full of Sharingan and left no instructions for their disposal.
> 
> I don't know if Obito is a dick, or if the fright of a wife finding a porn collection is that real.



obito gave itachi's MS to Sasuke in that smae place that contain the sharingans tho. 
So, sasuke should know about the place.


----------



## Pinkarette (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> it's called "Naruto Gaiden: The Seventh Hokage Manga".
> 
> as for the posters/advertisement, last week, we had a poster with burrito and his father even if he had nothing to do with the chapter.


I see, thank you for the explantion!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> SS?
> 
> Some are desperate for Sauce's reasons to revolve around the out-of-this-world maybe literally! aliens ftw love he has for his family. Deep down they know SS'll be an even bigger shitfest than it already is if this turns out to be for anything else. Though it doesn't make sense regardless.
> 
> ...



no no no. 

sasuke's negligence is because:

1- sasuke wants to protect salad from enemies even if she has the same name he does.
2- sasuke and sakura meat secretly but their child doesn't know because secret mission.
3- sasuke is on a secret mission. 

no matter what kishi comes up with, if sasuke knows that he is married and has a child, then nothing can justify it


----------



## Rashman (May 2, 2015)

Mariko said:


> What if the white-haired sharinganed-dude is registered Hidan's son?



But the sharingan...

Too unlikely.



Narutossss said:


> maybe the mysterious akatsuki member is hidan, why hide his face if he was a new character.



So far, he doesn't give me the "Hidan vibe". Either way, Pain along with most of the akatsuki members were new characters before they were revealed. Obito was the only exception.


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2015)

Addy is still here blabbering nonsense. 

Jesus christ get a life.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think the title is referring to him though.
> 
> 写輪眼の少年...!!
> 
> ...



Perhaps he worshipped him as a kid


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Is anyone really complaining about the manga having Naruto and Sasuke as MCs instead of side ones?
> 
> *I can't care less about the kids.*



Me neither... 

This is why I actually enjoy the spoiler pics...


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think the title is referring to him though.
> 
> 写輪眼の少年...!!
> 
> ...


well, what if that hooded person is actually a clone or itachi's child grown up and the other kid is under genjutsu? 

or it could be just plot :/


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> You and me both.
> But i wonder why he called the mini serie Boruto?
> Couldn't he just call it Uchiha or Salad?
> It also bothers me that in the Naruto/Boruto/Sasuke/Salad poster Salad is left behind showing just her back, if she's really meant for be main he isn't treating her right so far.



what are you talking about this is called naruto gaiden. the movie kishi wrote "Boruto naruto the movie" is about bolt, this manga is not called boruto. 

damn ninja'd.


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2015)

He didn't have to make Sara a fatherless, undocumented love child. But I guess you're right. The more drama and confusion for the Novela Gaiden, the more interest. I really think Sasu doesn't know about Sara either because that'd be such a Kishimoto plot twist...


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

Mariko said:


> If true, we'll see his ass soon or later...



That ass is a must
nuff said


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> what are you talking about this is called naruto gaiden. the movie kishi wrote "Boruto naruto the movie" is about bolt, this manga is not called boruto.



no, it's called naruto but it's not about naruto 



Phemt said:


> Addy is still here *blabbering nonsense*.
> 
> Jesus christ get a life.



keep on saying it. doesn't make it any less true


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Rashman said:


> *But the sharingan...
> 
> Too unlikely.*



Danzo had dozen ones on his fucking arm...

>>> Sharingans being "low-cost free trade materials" in the narutoverse is now canon.


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

inb4 the movie is about Sarada and Sauce.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Remember when the voice actors said they saw Sasuke's forehead poke to Sakura "akin to a marriage proposal"?



Man there's just way too much information all about the place. This is the first time I'm hearing this. Is there a place where I can read up more about Sasuke?


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> inb4 the movie is about Sarada and Sauce.



it is.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> inb4 the movie is about Sarada and Sauce.


and skaura


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> That ass is a must
> nuff said



Sasuke biting dat ass for chakra recovery...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Man there's just way too much information all about the place. This is the first time I'm hearing this. Is there a place where I can read up more about Sasuke?



Depends on what you want, the canon version, or one of the countless fanon versions?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Depends on what you want, the canon version, or one of the countless fanon versions?



i think he means the interview with the voice actors, but i havent read that so i cant be sure :/


----------



## mayumi (May 2, 2015)

The real main characters to meet. Good. This Salad drama is getting stale and it only the second chapter.

Maybe Sasuke spent his 12 yrs killing dudes who took the sharingan eyes.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

mayumi said:


> The real main characters to meet. Good. This Salad drama is getting stale and it only the second chapter.



I sure hope he does not spend all the chapters for this stupid "issue" that would boring af. :/


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Is anyone really complaining about the manga having Naruto and Sasuke as MCs instead of side ones?
> 
> I can't care less about the kids.



well I'm not complaining, this is called naruto gaiden. anyone who expected naruto to sit behind a desk all day and do nothing were kidding themselves. and most of these kids don't seem the slight bit interested in being ninjas.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 2, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Sasuke biting dat ass for chakra recovery...



totes


----------



## C-Moon (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, it's called naruto but it's not about naruto
> 
> 
> 
> keep on saying it. doesn't make it any less true



>Phemt
>Not having him on ignore

Take the first and correct the second


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

mayumi said:


> The real main characters to meet. Good. This Salad drama is getting stale and it only the second chapter.
> 
> Maybe Sasuke spent his 12 yrs killing dudes who took the sharingan eyes.



Kishi/Naruto's fans are mostly adults now, so focusing the story on kids would be a great troll imo...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think he means the interview with the voice actors, but i havent read that so i cant be sure :/



It's not like the VA's even know what the fuck they're talking about these days 

Then again, who could've expected Kishi's crusade against Sasuke and Sakura? 



Mariko said:


> Kishi/Naruto's fans are mostly adults now, so focusing the story on kids would be a great troll imo...



>Naruto gaiden
>Images of Boruto all over the place

focuses on halfassed Uchiha's and imitation Akatsuki instead


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

Why are there discussion posts in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> It's not like the VA's even know what the fuck they're talking about these days
> 
> Then again, who could've expected Kishi's crusade against Sasuke and Sakura?
> 
> ...



Sasuke running to ask advises and help to his master the 7th, aka Naruto...


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

C-Moon said:


> >Phemt
> >Not having him on ignore
> 
> Take the first and correct the second


naaaaaaaaah, isnt worth it.

the moment someone calls you a "troll" when laying stuff as they are is the moment you have won an argument cause they cant think of anything else 



-Ziltoid- said:


> It's not like the VA's even know what the fuck they're talking about these days
> 
> Then again, who could've expected Kishi's crusade against Sasuke and Sakura?



honest to god? i did. i wont call a crusade against sasuke and sakura as much portraying what sasuke and sakura has always been. one sided but this time, sakura is content and i am happy with that development for sakura


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Where're the mods? The spoiler thread is turning convo!


----------



## mayumi (May 2, 2015)

Does family register also say if people are married? cause if not 

We learn next chapter - Sasuke has a iphone and calls Naruto.

Sasuke: Usurontakanchi, I mean the 7th, come here pronto.

Naruto: Do you need a clone or the real me?


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> naaaaaaaaah, isnt worth it.
> 
> the moment someone calls you a "troll" when laying stuff as they are is the moment you have won an argument cause they cant think of anything else



You've never made any much sense but today you're outdoing yourself.

I never called you a troll and I don't know what "internet argument" you're claiming you've won.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Why are there discussion posts in the spoiler thread?



This forum has went full retard ever since the Gaiden started.


Guess people are still trying to adjust to the full swing of things.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> naaaaaaaaah, isnt worth it.
> 
> the moment someone calls you a "troll" when laying stuff as they are is the moment *you have won an argument* cause they cant think of anything else
> 
> ...



Dat self delusion.

So its confirmed that Chouchou asked Sarada to join her on an adventure?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> This forum has went full retard ever since the Gaiden started.
> 
> 
> Guess people are still trying to adjust to the full swing of things.





Seriously though, I'm not even sure what to expect anymore. Naruto gaiden neither about Naruto nor Boruto, fake Uchiha/Zetsu bastardazations popping up, and Sarada who is shot around like a pingpong plotdevice 



Addy said:


> honest to god? i did. i wont call a crusade against sasuke and sakura as much portraying what sasuke and sakura has always been. one sided but this time, sakura is content and i am happy with that development for sakura



Well, Sakura playing mother and then being trolled over for not being a mother (?) isn't something I expected even a known Sakura hater like Kishi to do 
Not to mention Sasuke ignoring marriage (if there was any) and kid (if he even knows he had one, and if Sarada is even his)

Clusterfuck extravaganza..


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

what is with the uzumaki talk??? I am missing something? did the spoilers mention them?

and lol kishi obviously has bolt under raps for now. this is a three part mini-series and bolt story will probably show up last which will then lead into his movie. it's the most logical order.

*naruto, sasuke and orochimaru will take care of this new akatsuki dude
*sarada finds out who her real parents are
*bolt????????????


Gunners said:


> Obito is the gift that keeps giving.


damn obito can't seem to fuck off. soon he'll be in my dreams.


Rashman said:


> But the sharingan...
> 
> Too unlikely.
> 
> ...


yeah not feeling the hiden vibes but years buried underground can change a guy. 

my guess is this could be danzo related, nagato related, izuna or another zetsu.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Dat self delusion.


nope. just saying the truth.



> So its confirmed that Chouchou asked Sarada to join her on an adventure?



the "adventure" still hasn't happened yet so no.



mayumi said:


> Does family register also say if people are married? cause if not
> 
> We learn next chapter - Sasuke has a iphone and calls Naruto.
> 
> ...



added some stuff 


Phemt said:


> You've never made any much sense but today you're outdoing yourself.
> 
> I never called you a troll and I don't know what "internet argument" you're claiming you've won.





> blabbering nonsense





> Jesus christ get a life.





> You've never made any much sense but today you're outdoing yourself.


same shit you say to a troll when you got nothing to say once he beat ya. believe me, iv been there too


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> what is with the uzumaki talk??? I am missing something? did the spoilers mention them?
> 
> and lol kishi obviously has bolt under raps for now. this is a three part mini-series and bolt story will probably show up last which will then lead into his movie. it's the most logical order.
> 
> ...



Nah, he threw Bolt into the trash. He does not care about him since he is not an uchiha. 
It has already been conformed that Salad is the MC.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> what is with the uzumaki talk??? I am missing something? did the spoilers mention them?
> 
> and lol kishi obviously has bolt under raps for now. this is a three part mini-series and bolt story will probably show up last which will then lead into his movie. it's the most logical order.
> 
> ...



but kishi says that she is the main character of the series. nothing about "we will talk about bolt later". 

though, i would like to see him a bit before the movie which is why i am against the "salad gets the manga while bolt gets the movie" because if the movie continues the manga, it needs an introduction to it's hero. a sufficient background, and development. 

if not, might as well make the movie about salad as well.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Think we'll see Oro this chap?

Or do you think the chapter will end with Nardo and Sauce heading over to wherever he be?



Addy said:


> honest to god? i did. i wont call a crusade against sasuke and sakura as much portraying what sasuke and sakura has always been. one sided but this time, *sakura is content and i am happy with that development for sakura*



Yeeah, long as the character ends up happy it's all fine and dandy  Doesn't matter that I, and other unfortunates, had to suffer through her giant load of malarkey love story whilst trying to enjoy a *shounen* manga. It's only my brain cells after all, and I only have myself to blame for continuing to read it that much is true

Neither does it matter that Sarada has to suffer this aftermath. She's Uchiha, yeah? She was destined to have some sort of miserable childhood. Couldn't be a main character in Naruto without one


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Nah, he threw Bolt into the trash. He does not care about him since he is not an uchiha.
> It has already been conformed that Salad is the MC.



and that's why kishi wrote a movie about bolt?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> and that's why kishi wrote a movie about bolt?



He needed a stage to introduce more Uchiha


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> and that's why kishi wrote a movie about bolt?



When it comes to this mini-series he said it's about Salad.
When it comes to the Movie, he still did not forget to mention Salad and Sasuke, now did he? 





> 2015.04.13
> A new generation *main character *bolts *& salad* of voice decision! !


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> Think we'll see Oro this chap?
> 
> Or do you think the chapter will end with Nardo and Sauce heading over to wherever he be?


i think the chapter will end with salad and chouchou hearing from shizune that salad has no birth certificates.



> Yeeah, long as the character ends up happy it's all fine and dandy  Doesn't matter that I, and other unfortunates, had to suffer through her giant load of malarkey love story whilst trying to enjoy a *shounen* manga. It's only my brain cells after all, and I only have myself to blame for continuing to read it that much is true


i wish the SS fandom got that and move on :/



> Neither does it matter that Sarada has to suffer this aftermath. She's Uchiha, yeah? She was destined to have some sort of miserable childhood. Couldn't be a main character in Naruto without one


makes you wonder what would have happened to burrito if he was the MC. dead hinata maybe? 


Narutossss said:


> and that's why kishi wrote a movie about bolt?



again, we dont know. all we know about the movies plot is that it will be about bolt, sasuke, and salad (kishi said that). salad is the one getting the mini series while bolt getting the *advertisement*.


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> When it comes to this mini-series he said it's about Salad.
> When it comes to the Movie, he still did not forget to mention Salad and Sasuke, now did he?



when did he say that sarada was the main character of mini-series and within what context. 

it's clearly obvious that bolt is clear focus of his movie. and kishi already mentioned putting all his focus into that movie.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

wait, does mitsuki have.......... the sharingan? 



Narutossss said:


> when did he say that sarada was the main character of mini-series and within what context.
> 
> it's clearly obvious that bolt is clear focus of his movie. and kishi already mentioned putting all his focus into that movie.





so far, it has been confirmed by OD, and i think yagami that she is the MC of the mini series.


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> same shit you say to a troll when you got nothing to say once he beat ya. believe me, iv been there too



I don't know what you think you've "beaten" me to, but I never engaged into any discussion with you.

I merely pointed out how you've been filling the predictions thread with nonsensical posts ever since this morning. 

It was only an observation.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> when did he say that sarada was the main character of mini-series and within what context.
> 
> it's clearly obvious that bolt is clear focus of his movie. and kishi already mentioned putting all his focus into that movie.





sugarmaple said:


> [YOUTUBE]rV_91FOI5zE[/YOUTUBE]



you trust Kishi way too much, don't you?


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

Here's the post from OD as well.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> But yeah, I just came back from watching the new Kishi interview. Kishi really did say that Sarada is to be the main chara for the mini-series.




It makes sense as well with the first chapter focusing mostly on her.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think the chapter will end with salad and chouchou hearing from shizune that salad has no birth certificates.



I think it'll open up with Sauce taking care of the sharingan fodder, then him sending a hawk to Naruto or something. 

Don't know when it'll skip to the Shizune convo, but yeah, it'll probably end with those three talking.

In between we'll get Chouchou doubting _her_ lineage for whatever reason and Nardo meeting up with Sauce??

I don't know if he could fit them confronting Oro in there. We shall see



> i wish the SS fandom got that and move on :/



Not until SasuSaku are in a situation that allows them to fuck constantly  It's the only thing that matters!!



> makes you wonder what would have happened to burrito if he was the MC. dead hinata maybe?





Yeah, I see why Kishi kept the angst within the Uchiha. That would _not_ have gone over well with the fandom


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you trust Kishi way too much, don't you?


search the 2015/2014 narutp movie board for a "The return of the whirlpool country" thread 

brings back bad memories 


Phemt said:


> I don't know what you think you've "beaten" me to, but I never engaged into any discussion with you.
> 
> *I merely pointed out how you've been filling the predictions thread with nonsensical posts ever since this morning. *
> 
> It was only an observation.



that's the problem, you say "nonsensical posts". that's not an observation as i have been having discussions with others in this thread. nonsensical posts is all i heard from only SS fans and no one else.

and you can put me on your ignore list, i wont be upset


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Where are the main spoilers???


----------



## TRN (May 2, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Sasuke running to ask advises and help to his master the 7th, aka Naruto...





Altair21 said:


> Here's the post from OD as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Well I'm out like takl

I'm done with this shit manga:toliet    Enjoy the manga my 
uchiha fans


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Here's the post from OD as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"Sarada is a pairing fodder"*......they said


Oh Kishi,  you are way to cruel to this fandom. :ho


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

and you're far too obssesed with your uchiha butthurt, you're constantly throwing a tantrum every other day 

lol an interview seriously? lol kishi only talks about that first gaiden chapter that focuses on sarada for like 3 seconds. then it cuts to another bolt advert, which he doesn't speak about. it's fucking obvious that he's avoiding talking about bolt.


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

The new interview stated that Salad is the MC..


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> and you're far too obssesed with your uchiha butthurt, you're constantly throwing a tantrum every other day
> 
> lol an interview seriously? lol kishi only talks about that first gaiden chapter that focuses on sarada for like 3 seconds. then it cuts to another bolt advert, which he doesn't speak about. it's fucking obvious that he's avoiding talking about bolt.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> and you're far too obssesed with your uchiha butthurt, you're constantly throwing a tantrum every other day
> 
> lol an interview seriously? lol kishi only talks about that first gaiden chapter that focuses on sarada for like 3 seconds. then it cuts to another bolt advert, which he doesn't speak about. it's fucking obvious that he's avoiding talking about bolt.



reality. 
and I am not in a tantrum. Pfff, I fully expected that.  

- Well, you can believe that it it makes you happy my dear. 
sure thing that story line did not end with the first chapter, or in the spoiler of the second one, did it? lol

tho I guess we can hope for some panels of the others. lol


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2015)

Sarada is the MC.


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Kishimoto destroying it further I hear? Great I'm excited!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> I think it'll open up with Sauce taking care of the sharingan fodder, then him sending a hawk to Naruto or something.
> 
> Don't know when it'll skip to the Shizune convo, but yeah, it'll probably end with those three talking.
> 
> ...


even if it's just a sideboob of oro, i want to see it. i am that desperate 



> Not until SasuSaku are in a situation that allows them to fuck constantly  It's the only thing that matters!!


nah, sasuke is allergic to sex. in these 12 years, he was trying to recover.



> Yeah, I see why Kishi kept the angst within the Uchiha. That would _not_ have gone over well with the fandom


is it angst though? 

angst is the kage arc. from start to finish, it was angst through and through. naruto, sasuke, and sakura were not spared in it. this seems ok for me. salad is not angsting over anything. she seems to be talking normally with her best friend and even making jokes. if this was angst, you would see salad leaving the village to train with oro in order to kill sasuke.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

When did Sarada make a joke?? Legit question. Maybe I didn't get it

You're right. I shouldn't call it angst. Yet. Though if Kishi's gonna be giving her the sharingan it's definitely coming

_EDIT: 'Course, it's gonna be watered-down angst compared to what Sauce and company went through no matter what._


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

So does this mean Boruto is the pairing fodder?

He's her side ho.


----------



## TRN (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> So does this mean Boruto is the pairing fodder?
> 
> He's her side ho.



Do Bourto even like anyone?  He seem like the person who hold bros before hoes


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> and you're far too obssesed with your uchiha butthurt, you're constantly throwing a tantrum every other day
> 
> lol an interview seriously? lol kishi only talks about that first gaiden chapter that focuses on sarada for like 3 seconds. then it cuts to another bolt advert, which he doesn't speak about. it's fucking obvious that he's avoiding talking about bolt.



Just stop. You're seriously reaching at this point.


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> reality.
> and I am not in a tantrum. Pfff, I fully expected that.
> 
> - Well, you can believe that it it makes you happy my dear.
> ...


do you not know the meaning of a three part story? or do I have explain that as well? 

it's been two chapters are you're already claiming bolts been thrown into the trash, a character kishi just got done writing a movie about, your exaggerating is beyond hyperbolic and hilarious.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> So does this mean Boruto is the pairing fodder?
> 
> He's her side ho.




Well, not really since it's Salad who's running after him, not the other way around. In addition, although the focus is on her, that does not necessarily make it a good thing.  

I lost count of how many characters Kishi shat on. lol
the only survivals were those who died before the war like Jiraiya, Konan, and Kisame. 
(who never return either)


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> do you not know the meaning of a three part story? or do I have explain that as well?
> 
> it's been two chapters are you're already claiming bolts been thrown into the trash, a character kishi just got done writing a movie about, *your exaggerating is beyond hyperbolic *and hilarious.



Having low expectations is always good.


----------



## Fay (May 2, 2015)

So much for Salad being love fodder indeed . Also, ChouChou seems to be second main up until now .


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

in that same interview kishi mentions the bolt movie pushed him to his limits. boy more hype for bolt sure sounds like he's been thrown in the trash. makes perfect sense......


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

He's practically using the Uzumaki family as advertisement at this point.

Show Naruto and Boruto in a few panel

Put them in the cover

use them as an illustration/Art/Poster.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Well, not really since it's Salad who's running after him, not the other way around.


She running after him to make sure he bring home dat money. 



> In addition, although the focus is on her, that does not necessarily make it a good thing.



I'll take the focus being on her, or that Oro/Toneri hybrid then it being on Naruto Jr.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> do you not know the meaning of a three part story? or do I have explain that as well?
> 
> it's been two chapters are you're already claiming bolts been thrown into the trash, a character kishi just got done writing a movie about, your exaggerating is beyond hyperbolic and hilarious.



i understand what you are trying to say but:

1- kishi said she is the MC of the mini series.
2- movie is not about bolt alone but also sasuke and salad (if kishi is to be believed)
3- bolt was advertised as the MC of the mini but that was false.
4- who said the 3 part story will be salad > bolt > something else where bolt  takes a  part of his own?


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He's practically using the Uzumaki family as advertisement at this point.
> 
> Show Naruto and Boruto in a few panel
> 
> ...



Kishi's taking advice from Studio Pierrot now. Market a character who's barely relevant in order to sell.


----------



## MS81 (May 2, 2015)

Will kakashi and Gai get panels though???


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Fay said:


> So much for Salad being love fodder indeed . Also, ChouChou seems to be second main up until now .


love chouchou so far 


Narutossss said:


> in that same interview kishi mentions the bolt movie pushed him to his limits. boy more hype for bolt sure sounds like he's been thrown in the trash. makes perfect sense......



"the bolt movie" is just a name like the naruto gaiden series but do you know yet what the bolt movie will be about? 


MS81 said:


> Will kakashi and Gai get panels though???



evil says that kakashi appears when sasuke is talking with naruto (i think).


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

> Will kakashi and Gai get panels though???



Will Lee and Lee Jr. show up in the mini.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Does not Kishi always say that puts all of his effort into his work or something along those lines in literally every single interview?


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

> Does not Kishi always say that puts all of his effort into his work or something along those lines in literally every single interview?



He kind of does. :ho


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Does not Kishi always say that puts all of his effort into his work or something along those lines in literally every single interview?







......... n......... 

yes, he does come to think of it


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Someone has the electronic version already though......



Strong dude


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

from Haruka Katana translation



> About the mini series,
> There is someone called Uchiha Sarada, she is the main character in this story. But if everyone pays attention they will realize it has relation with various aspects, making it a very interesting story, that is what I believe, *please look forward to it.*



Yes, the exact damn thing every single time.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> *"Sarada is a pairing fodder"*......they said
> 
> 
> Oh Kishi,  you are way to cruel to this fandom. :ho



Kishis slolwly exposing their logical fallacies one by one


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Kishis slolwly exposing their logical fallacies one by one



Just like he did with Sasuke being a loving father and how sarada is so close to him because she said "papa", sure.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> from Haruka Katana translation
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the exact damn thing every single time.



What do you expect him to say 

Also I keep seeing the same sentence. "It's a very interesting story" for the movie x34662161212312  which I didn't bother to repeat


----------



## MS81 (May 2, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Will Lee and Lee Jr. show up in the mini.



Of course they will.... you do know that Lee will show the power of youth soon!!!


----------



## vered (May 2, 2015)

Naming the first chapter of the Mini series "Sarada Uchiha" made it pretty clear who is the main focus this time.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Just like he did with Sasuke being a loving father and how sarada is so close to him because she said "papa", sure.



yeah, i dont get it. do japanese children who have deadbeat dads dont call their parents "dad" "daddy" "papa"?


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

I guess not.


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

> Naming the first chapter of the Mini series "Sarada Uchiha" made it pretty clear who is the main focus this time.



Pretty sure that didn't stop sauce from stealing the show from Naruto.  Considering the main series 1st chapter is named after Naruto.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Just like he did with Sasuke being a loving father and how sarada is so close to him because she said "papa", sure.



Hey I can't predict the plot Kishi makes for his new series.....in fact no one can, but now that we have a chapter and these spoilers we can see things much better.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I guess not.


i am serious here. would like to know if its a japanese thing 


Zensuki said:


> Hey I can't predict the plot Kishi makes for his new series.....*in fact no one can*, but now that we have a chapter and these spoilers we can see things much better.



i predicated the deadbeat dad part ever since chapter 700 was out 

however, you are right. itachi and akatsuki return. who could have predicted that


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Kishi's slowly introducing his new 15 years-long manga's MC: an Uchiha!


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

> i am serious here. would like to know if its a japanese thing


I don't know. I guess if the kid is really rude s/he will call his father by his first name.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

wtf is happening heeeere


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 2, 2015)

told ya boruto is pairing fodder,


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

Kishi introduced more Uchiha and the MC is Sarada.

That's the only thing you need to know. 



> told ya boruto is pairing fodder,



Kind of a give away considering. Kishi almost done it in the first series.  He just can't make Naruto into a permanent female.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I don't know. I guess if the kid is really rude s/he will call his father by his first name.


could be 


Jeαnne said:


> wtf is happening heeeere


acting as if you didnt read the spoiler thread 


izanagi x izanami said:


> told ya boruto is pairing fodder,



that is just wrong


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am serious here. would like to know if its a japanese thing
> 
> i predicated the deadbeat dad part ever since chapter 700 was out
> 
> however, you are right. itachi and akatsuki return. who could have predicted that



I'm sure the reasons will be different though


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> I'm sure the reasons will be different though



the reasons  i stated were:

1- he doesnt know because one night stand.
2- he leaves on missions for a very long time and coming home once a year.

i hope the first one is correct. the second one is.......... again, kishi cant justify 12 years


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> from Haruka Katana translation
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the exact damn thing every single time.



That and "I'm giving it my best!!" or "Expect a stunning conclusion!" or "Finally the story/arc is reaching the climax, please keep reading Naruto!".

Such a polite guy. 

I can impersonate him at any time.


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Salad is still the one who's going to get _*gang bang*_ tho.



Teamwork is fundamental in the Narutoverse, whoever is the MC!


----------



## bearzerger (May 2, 2015)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame!!!!

That's all that needs to be said about this development. Seriously Kishi we've seen this plot so often it's gotten beyond boring.


----------



## shade0180 (May 2, 2015)

I had enough Uchiha running around the first part  and I didn't really like it...

But.... Well I was already expecting something like this though so......


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame!!!!
> 
> That's all that needs to be said about this development. Seriously Kishi we've seen this plot so often it's gotten beyond boring.



which development we have seen so many times?

"who is my mommy/daddy?"

or

"uchiha clones"

cause i dont remember any


----------



## Macar0n (May 2, 2015)

I hope Kishi is not gonna ruin Sarada character, since she's a girl, i'm a bit scared that she's just gonna be an excuse for the plot and not really a main.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> could be
> 
> acting as if you didnt read the spoiler thread
> 
> that is just wrong


no, i did

im just confused with what went on ther


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame!!!!
> 
> That's all that needs to be said about this development. Seriously Kishi we've seen this plot so often it's gotten beyond boring.



We've yet to see Sasuke being the target of revenge. Yeah, we kinda had a taste of it with Ei but it was dropped fast.

Besides the new villains might not be Uchihas with one of them just stealing the eyes from someone else.

And Salad's issues with not figuring as a member of the village in the family registry is kinda new.

Finally, we might see EoS Naruto and EoS Sasuke showing some new crazy stuff together.

We also got to yet see what Kishi is planning with Mitsuki.

Its not THAT bad IMO.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> screwing or being screwed is still pairing fodder so dont be sexist
> 
> 
> the reasons  i stated were:
> ...



Again we'll see just how wrong you are as the series progresses


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

Kishi just cant let go of den uchihas, can he?


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> I hope Kishi is not gonna ruin Sarada character, since she's a girl, i'm a bit scared that she's just gonna be an excuse for the plot and not really a main.



hahahaha

look back at the original manga and see what he did to the characters.  
He start with good characters. However, he can't maintain that. lol


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2015)

I love Uchihas.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Kishi introduced more Uchiha and the MC is Sarada.
> 
> That's the only thing you need to know.
> 
> ...



I dont know who said salad is the MC, i didnt see anything related to that. Unless is trolling... 
Here is the full translation.



"NARUTO- Naruto - Exhibition" 

Me over the author of Masashi Kishimoto teacher. 
When asked about the main character and his own in common, their own even in No Child Left Behind, we answer and so was included the regular fall and have experienced many times in baseball that he had felt a sense of inferiority. 
When asked about the divided drawing of character, it was talk that it is to add a feature to the eye shape. 
When asked about the fight scene, we have a good look at the movie "AKIRA", "Ghost in the Shell" and the action of the movie technique has talked with such helpful.

"NARUTO- Naruto -" 
I hear about the work to the author of. When you had the series was fully committed to every story, you answer in particular was hard is the time of the new series. 
When asked what was going to escape from the series and, I answer like I could not bring myself to escape yourself and have seen a lot of how the senior cartoonist escapes. Other, we introduced a new start intensive series and movies.

"NARUTO- Naruto -" 
Talk back at the author interview. Tanihara Shosuke was talking to himself, such as the author was convinced to hear that it had been drawn with empathy. Other, in character one by one, including the enemies are everywhere love was also talking to such are also attracted to the character of growth and stories.

Suzuki Myoe Yuika Motokariya Fukui Hitomi Tanihara Shosuke Aoki Alias ​​Saaya LiLiCo Yuri Sakurai Kanako Takeuchi Marie Hayakawa Chihiro Terada Masato Ichikawa Kuniyama dashed line Sasakawa Yuri Ito Atsushi Masahiro Higashide Kasumi Arimura



Here is the Raw that is also in the description of the video.



BORUTO‐NARUTO THE MOVIE‐NARUTO
イチオシ！Bookmark 岸本斉史「NARUTO‐ナルト‐」
「NARUTO-ナルト-展」を作者の岸本斉史先生とめぐる。主人公と自らの共通点に☻ついて聞くと、自分も落ちこぼれで、野球でレギュラー落ちを何度も経験して劣等感を感☻じていたことなどが盛り込まれたなどと答えた。キャラクターの描き分けについて聞くと☻、目の形に特徴をつけるようにしていると話した。格闘シーンについて聞くと、映画をよ☻く見ており「AKIRA」「攻殻機動隊」やアクション映画のテクニックが参考になった☻などと話した。

「NARUTO-ナルト-」の作者に作品について聞く。連載を持っていた時は1話ごと☻に全力で取り組んでいた、特に新連載の頃は大変だったと答えた。連載から逃げようと思☻ったことはと聞かれると、先輩漫画家が逃げる様子をたくさん見ており自分は逃げる気に☻ならなかったなどと答えた。その他、新しく始まる短期集中連載や映画を紹介した。

「NARUTO‐ナルト‐」の作者取材を振り返ってトーク。谷原章介は、作者自らが感☻情移入しながら描いていたと聞いて納得したなどと話した。その他、敵を含めたキャラひ☻とつひとつにも愛があふれている、キャラクターの成長やストーリーにもひかれるなどと☻話した。

鈴木あきえ 本仮屋ユイカ 福井仁美 谷原章介 青木英李 紗綾 LiLiCo 市川真人 寺田ちひろ 早川真理恵 竹内佳菜子 櫻井ゆりの 国山ハセン 笹川友里 伊藤淳史 東出昌大 有村架純


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> Again we'll see just how wrong you are as the series progresses



we will see but so far, i am right


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Uchiha's are love, Uchiha's are life


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I dont know who said salad is the MC, i didnt see anything related to that. Unless is trolling...
> Here is the full translation.
> 
> 
> ...


its from here 


Haruka Katana said:


> Guess no one wants to do it, I can try :/  I can be wrong so don't blame me for it.
> Translating from the chinese I saw. (AKA third party trans)
> 
> About the mini series:
> ...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

either way, its a good thing that Kishi is actually reintroducing these issues, we knew that the eye stock was still around, and there was a hint of something going on in Orochimaru's secret lab, when the birds sensed Sasuke's chakra there...


----------



## Hexa (May 2, 2015)

I wonder if Mitsuki won't be important until the movie.  The miniseries feels like it's probably going to wrap up with Sarada and Bolt passing the exam and becoming ninja, and so the genin team won't be formed yet.

Otherwise, it sounds like Sarada (and Bolt, certainly) are going to track Naruto and Sasuke as they visit Orochimaru.  If that's the case, this might be the last chapter we get to see much of Chou Chou.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> we will see but so far, i am right



no, like I said the reasons will be different.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> its from here



i will take that with a grain of salt since i dont see any other 3 party also she/he said sakuhina eyes 
um not sure that is real or a joke... haruna could be trolling or be right.

takL could translate or yagami and i would belive it... but yagam already said there is no need for her after i tranlated in the thread.


so yeah i dont know.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i will take that with a grain of salt since i dont see any other 3 party also she/he said *sasuhina eyes *
> um not sre that is real or a joke... haruna could be trolling or be right



sakuhina eyes


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

OD has already confirmed Kishi said it.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> But yeah, I just came back from watching the new Kishi interview. Kishi really did say that Sarada is to be the main chara for the mini-series.




It's real


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hexa said:


> I wonder if Mitsuki won't be important until the movie.  The miniseries feels like it's probably going to wrap up with Sarada and Bolt passing the exam and becoming ninja, and so the genin team won't be formed yet.
> 
> Otherwise, it sounds like Sarada (and Bolt, certainly) are going to track Naruto and Sasuke as they visit Orochimaru.  If that's the case, this might be the last chapter we get to see much of Chou Chou.



what if chouchou and salad track down sasuke and naruto without bolt?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> OD has already confirmed Kishi said it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see how the YouTube tards react to this.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

12 years to find eyeballs and you didnt find any clearly you suck bro your not a tracking ninja. sasuke was so bad at tracking them that kabuto or whoever decide to show themselves.

This plot is pretty garbage with the uchiha sharigan trash continues.We know oro will show up.But damn homie kishi you could of developed some nice shit included every junior character ,but still this just naruto gaiden. Hokage naruto can solo in 1 chapter especially he got that upgraded hirashin.

Wait this is naruto gaiden not the mini series right??

also we want mitsuki & the others fuck all this stuff.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> OD has already confirmed Kishi said it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay... i was hoping for the translators i trust but i guess this will do.


----------



## Dommy (May 2, 2015)

Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .


Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto. 
Naruto placed his bunshin in the village and left to meet Sasuke.
Sarada saw the hawk and knew that it was somehow connected to her father. <-- Spoiler provider said he felt touched by this scene.
Sarada decided to follow Naruto. Chouchou was with her.


----------



## Freechoice (May 2, 2015)

!!!!!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...



Wait, what? A couple of kids that aren't even genin can follow Naruto?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 2, 2015)

I don't like that all the old cast is already being shoehorned in. I thought the new series would be about new characters, and the old cast would be more like special cameo appearances, especially since Sasuke/Naruto are maximum OP. 

Let Sarada have her own story. Sasuke can show up at the end when she needs him most.


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...



Aw


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 2, 2015)

I guess Sarada makes sense seeing as Boruto already has it all in his life; he's basically Naruto whose growing up with a family and peaceful (relative to Naruto's childhood) setting. No drama in Naruto's life, according to Kishi, means there's nothing to spur Boruto. 

Though Sarada considering everything does make sense. I guess Karin might actually be the mother. 

Considering the focus on Sarada, I don't know how Kishi's going to make spin making Boruto the main character of the film with the importance he's giving Sarada. Unless he's doing that thing like he did during part 2, saying there's be a year of Sasuke followed by Kakashi and Sakura but instead turn it to a year of Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...





The Red Herring is about to be cooked, and eaten. Only a few more chapters.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Wait, what? A couple of kids that aren't even genin can follow Naruto?


without sage mode, naruto seriously is crap. i thought that was a joke in the first chapter 


Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...



shadow clone in the village but not for office work and play with his son? what? 

and it's sweet how salad felt it was about sasuke


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> The Red Herring is about to be cooked, and eaten. Only a few more chapters.



Dat punchline


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

should the spoiler be posted in the spoiler thread?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> without sage mode, naruto seriously is crap. i thought that was a joke in the first chapter



If this is true, I really wanna know what the hell Kishi has been smoking, because I never want to get near it


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

I was telling fools Naruto was nerfed, but they didn't believe me.


----------



## Fay (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if chouchou and salad track down sasuke and naruto without bolt?





Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...



Lol Addy can see the future 


Loving SaladxChouChou duo


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> sakuhina eyes


Oh FFS I didn't know it was such a big deal 

I shall becareful next time 



-Ziltoid- said:


> Wait, what? A couple of kids that aren't even genin can follow Naruto?



Nardo lost his ninja senses due to years of world peace.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

Salad and Chouchou seems to be best friends at this point


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> If this is true, I really wanna know what the hell Kishi has been smoking, because I never want to get near it



itachi at 7 = wisdom of hokage.

i am starting to think itachi also had their strength 


Fay said:


> Lol Addy can see the future
> 
> 
> Loving SaladxChouChou duo



reps!!!!!!!! forgot about that 

cant rep. sorry 

now, i wonder when i will lose my streak at right predictions?


----------



## Macar0n (May 2, 2015)

More drama coming if the girls can follow Naruto without being noticed, i hope nobody will hurt them


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2015)

Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> *Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto. *
> ...



The 12 year absence is also turning out to be nothing but pure conjecture.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> without sage mode, naruto seriously is crap. i thought that was a joke in the first chapter
> 
> 
> shadow clone in the village but not for office work and play with his son? what?
> ...






> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from Baidu.
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> Naruto placed his bunshin in the village and left to meet Sasuke.
> ...



2 chapters in major trolling.By kishi dono.

Dat clone was kage level at 15 with half kurama.Now it must be kcm sage mode level.Its enough. But damn naruto's been trolling bolt & us we will never know if bolt plays with real naruto or a clones.Since now he leaves clones to run the village also. We dont know the order of these events but bolt must of got clones when naruto went to sasuke.Or are we all in bunshin trolled.

How can naruto be followed when he can hirashin & is fastest?? How can these kids even keep up and follow him.kabuto must be konoha there's no way they can keep up and follow otherwise.

Should I get dissapointed with sasuke??? One one hand looks like he understands team work not trying to go solo. On the other hand he got the shakes and went off calling naruto its only 2 dudes.Sure he's disabled with one arm but still homie got the shakes and went to call naruto.
They must be konoha terrirtory for these kids to follow.And thats why naruto was called.

Probably kabuto in the cape.I guess there will be some gay poses of naruto and sasuke with generic together text.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> More drama coming if the girls can follow Naruto without being noticed, i hope nobody will hurt them



i wanna say they get kidnapped by fodder uchiha and aktsuki cloak guy but i will lose all respect for naruto if that happens and naruto still doesnt notice them


----------



## heartsutra (May 2, 2015)

Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...



Interesting spoilers. I had been thinking about Sasuke's hawk summon for a while. He could easily keep in touch with his family through it (and I still think he does, but Sarada doesn't know). I look forward to seeing some Naruto/Sasuke interaction~

Hope Dommy will add the spoilers to the spoiler thread as well~


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Sounds good.

I prefer to see more Salad and Chouchou dynamic over Burrito and Salad. Chouchou's sassy and I like it.

Looks like Salad knows hawks are connected to her father? Did Sakura tell her about that? So Sarada can't be completely clueless when it comes to him, right? And yet she didn't know if he wore glasses or not...and Sakura wouldn't tell her...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2015)

And here I thought Sasuke's return would solve everything, but the hole is much deeper.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> 2 chapters in major trolling.By kishi dono.
> 
> Dat clone was kage level at 15 with half kurama.Now it must be kcm sage mode level.Its enough. But damn naruto's been trolling bolt & us we will never know if bolt plays with real naruto or a clones.Since now he leaves clones to run the village also. We dont know the order of these events but bolt must of got clones when naruto went to sasuke.
> 
> ...


It doesn't mean he is shook. The mini series isn't going to be that long so I doubt they're that strong. It's possible that he contacted Naruto for permission to deal with the situation at hand.


----------



## Teachan (May 2, 2015)

Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...



Hawk... Taka... 

Nope! Still a Red Herring! 

So, we can finally lay rest to the whole "Sasuke and Sarada have a connection, because he felt her distress!" shebang. Phew.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

What the hell is going on? This is not what I expected from the mini series. 


But I like it.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

This chapter sounds beast. Can it just be released already?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Phemt said:


> The 12 year absence is also turning out to be nothing but pure conjecture.



oh yeah, that explains everything like no visits, no photos, no letters salad mentions, sakura not telling her about said letters if she knew.

i hopped he didn't know. if he really does know........... damn, sasuke sucks 

told ya the explanation will be lol worthy XD


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> This chapter sounds beast. Can it just be released already?



Agreed, I don't want to wait any longer.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

i wonder if we will get the chapter tomorow


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Damn Uchiha taking over again. So I guess the movie will focus on Boruto.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Damn Uchiha taking over again. So I guess the movie will focus on Boruto.



manga cover has burrito on it = manga focuses on salad.

movie has burrito on it = movie will be about *sasuke, salad*, and burrito. 

i think burrito is a red haring


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> manga cover has burrito on it = manga focuses on salad.
> 
> movie has burrito on it = movie will be about *sasuke, salad*, and burrito.
> 
> i think burrito is a red haring



I'm just laughing because I remember a particular thread from last week where a bunch of Naru-tards were calling people idiots for believing an Uchiha would take the lead.




Kishi is an Uchiha slut.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Even the Boruto movie will have a Uchiha highjacking the plot.


Dat Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Damn, I missed Evil earlier. Did anyone ask Evil if Sasuke used his Rinnegan? 


Hi Faceless, it's been awhile.


----------



## auem (May 2, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi just cant let go of den uchihas, can he?



Uchhihas had always been great villain materials...


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

I wonder how Boruto and Sasuke will meet and start their master/student thing?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Even the Boruto movie will have a Uchiha highjacking the plot.
> 
> 
> Dat Sasuke.



according to reports on the jump festa, 
kish said bolto and sasuke are very active in the next movie.
And then naruto comes in to steal the show.


WTF, then why does he make this shit drama in the mini-series ?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It doesn't mean he is shook. The mini series isn't going to be that long so I doubt they're that strong. It's possible that he contacted Naruto for permission to deal with the situation at hand.



Permission lol. Two dudes in capes show up he got the shakes man.He could of just called shika,konoha ninjas,anbu. Man went for the big dog he got the shakes man.Its probably konoha territory which is why those kids could follow naruto even though they should'nt be able to keep up at all.

Naruto's already trolled us so hard we dont know if its kb or real naruto anymore.These sequence of events are off.The real naruto can clearly play with bolt whilst a kb works the office.He must of left to join sasuke before sending bolt the clone.Cause thsi is major trolling.

I thought the mini series was after bolt movie.This is naruto gaiden no??


----------



## Altair21 (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Damn, I missed Evil earlier. Did anyone ask Evil if Sasuke used his Rinnegan?
> 
> 
> Hi Faceless, it's been awhile.



We know he fights and wrecks the shit out of one of the guys in those spoilers, but it's never said whether or not Sasuke uses his rinnegan. 

Doubt it. He wouldn't need it for fodder like this.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

he can only send a goddamn hawk for the past 12 years?....... only a hawk and salad doesn't know?. 

i mean, i speculated that maybe sakura knew from the way she talked but that would have been stupid if salad didn't know......... damn, kishi does surprise me 



Klue said:


> I'm just laughing because I remember a particular thread from last week where a bunch of Naru-tards were calling people idiots for believing an Uchiha would take the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love that slut so dont bad mouth him


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Permission lol. Two dudes in capes show up he got the shakes man.He could of just called shika,konoha ninjas. Man went for the big dog he got the shakes man.Its probably konoha territory which is why those kids could follow naruto even though they should'nt be bale to keep up at all.
> 
> Naruto's already trolled us so hard we dont know if its kb or real naruto anymore.These sequence of events are off.The real naruto can clearly play with bolt whilst a kb works the office.He must of left to join sasuke before sending bolt the clone.cause thsi is major trolling.
> 
> I thought the mini series was after bolt movie.This is naruto gaiden no??



I thought the mini series would reveal mad Tenseigan.


Nope, more Sharingan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Damn, I missed Evil earlier. Did anyone ask Evil if Sasuke used his Rinnegan?
> 
> 
> Hi Faceless, it's been awhile.



Hi Klue  whats up ?

The translator said sasuke just bitch slapped those 2 like fodders or something like that...
Also i dont like this drama... and itachi as a reason... sasuke going back to the theme of uchiha failure cuz he done that and that.

god the movie sounds better then this shit for now.


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> according to reports on the jump festa,
> kish said bolto and sasuke are very active in the next movie.
> And then naruto comes in to steal the show.
> 
> ...



Where was this confirmed?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

If Sasuke used Rinnegan the planet would implode. :ignoramus

Kishi nerfing Rinnegod Sasuke for the sake of NV.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Where was this confirmed?



by the only takL sama himself... i miss him


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Hi Klue  whats up ?
> 
> The translator said sasuke just bitch slapped those 2 like fodders or something like that...
> Also i dont like this drama... and itach as a reason... sasuke going back to the theme of uchiha failure cuz he done that and that...
> ...



I assumed the mini series would rehash the early stages of Naruto part 1 with a short Chunin exams. But this is more interesting, simply for how I know the forum will react to it.

Need to prepare some popcorn. Feels like old times.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> I thought the mini series would reveal mad Tenseigan.
> 
> 
> Nope, more Sharingan.



sharingan is the evolution of the rennigan


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> I assumed the mini series would rehash the early stages of Naruto part 1 with a short Chunin exams. But this is more interesting, simply for how I know the forum will react to it.
> 
> Need to prepare some popcorn. Feels like old times.



Im not a kid anymore... i dont care for kids reacting anymore or debating with shitstorms  i know its lamee... no fun.
i feel like Orochimaru is the only good thing that could happen when naruto and sasuke visit him... and the chuunin exams the rest is going to be just terrible drama...

Still hope for an evil mastermind behind those 2 fodders...


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> he can only send a goddamn hawk for the past 12 years?....... only a hawk and salad doesn't know?.
> 
> i mean, i speculated that maybe sakura knew from the way she talked but that would have been stupid if salad didn't know......... damn, kishi does surprise me



A hawk for his bestie but not for his daughter 

If he's been keeping in contact with everyone but her for the past 12 years imma laugh

Seriously, the fuck's Kishi doing to this girl?


----------



## Harbour (May 2, 2015)

i wonder how naruto and sasuke meets. hugs or smthing more close.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Permission lol. Two dudes in capes show up he got the shakes man.He could of just called shika,konoha ninjas,anbu. Man went for the big dog he got the shakes man.Its probably konoha territory which is why those kids could follow naruto even though they should'nt be able to keep up at all.
> 
> Naruto's already trolled us so hard we dont know if its kb or real naruto anymore.These sequence of events are off.The real naruto can clearly play with bolt whilst a kb works the office.He must of left to join sasuke before sending bolt the clone.Cause thsi is major trolling.
> 
> I thought the mini series was after bolt movie.This is naruto gaiden no??



Yes permission. Naruto is his boss now, Shikamaru and the other Konoha ninja are not. If they're not in the bingo book or listed threats, it's possible that he will need Naruto's permission to handle the situation.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Im not a kid anymore... i dont care for kids reacting anymore or debating with shitstorms



Then why are you here? 



The Faceless Man said:


> i know its lamee... no fun.
> i feel like Orochimaru is the only good thing that could happen when naruto and sasuke visit him... and the chuunin exams the rest is going to be just terrible drama...
> 
> Still hope for an evil mastermind behind those 2 fodders...



Bro, you're depressing the fuck out of me right now.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

I think it's possible Sasuke is keeping his family underwraps to protect them, but that's just me. *shrugs* He might secretly be in touch with Sakura, but I think this all alludes to Sarada in some way and he's protecting her.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Yes permission. Naruto is his boss now, Shikamaru and the other Konoha ninja are not. If they're not in the bingo book or listed threats, it's possible that he will need Naruto's permission to handle the situation.



Yup.

Sasuke helping Naruto clean up the Shinobi world.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> I thought the mini series would reveal mad Tenseigan.
> 
> 
> Nope, more Sharingan.




No tenseigan ,no mitsuki.This is naruto gaiden so we get OP naruto.At least you get  a rin'negan display.

We'll have to wait for tenseigan,mitsuki in boruto the movie or his mini series.Fucking sucks.But maybe this is how sasuke gets the clan back with this dna hack jobs & comes back to konoha.Clearly he sucked at finding uchihas,kabuto & oro.He was so shit these guys said lets just troll him & come out.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> A hawk for his bestie but not for his daughter
> 
> If he's been keeping in contact with everyone but her for the past 12 years imma laugh
> 
> Seriously, the fuck's Kishi doing to this girl?



from the looks of it, she doesn't know about the "letters" that may or may not exist. 

hell, its worse if he kept in contact with only hawks.

for fucks sake, you have the fucking rennigan and can teleport. i mean, 12 years dude, really 

though, if he actually sent letters to only sakura and not his daughter........... uh 

man, i still hope sasuke doesn't know but i know i wont get that because this is just brutal


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

What the fuck Sarada and Chou Chou Kage level at age 12 if they seriously managed to tail Naruto all the way. 
Please no


----------



## Grimzilla (May 2, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I don't like that all the old cast is already being shoehorned in. I thought the new series would be about new characters, and the old cast would be more like special cameo appearances, especially since Sasuke/Naruto are maximum OP.
> 
> Let Sarada have her own story. Sasuke can show up at the end when she needs him most.



THANK YOU!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> What the fuck Sarada and Chou Chou Kage level at age 12 if they seriously managed to tail Naruto all the way.
> Please no


......... naruto = hokage level 


Klue said:


> Then why are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, you're depressing the fuck out of me right now.



dont be  depressed. 

i think he is going through the "i am too old for this shit" phase. we were all in that phase


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I don't like that all the old cast is already being shoehorned in. I thought the new series would be about new characters, and the old cast would be more like special cameo appearances, especially since Sasuke/Naruto are maximum OP.
> 
> Let Sarada have her own story. Sasuke can show up at the end when she needs him most.



Nope. Its best if it was a decent mix between the older cast and younger cast.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> No tenseigan ,no mitsuki.This is naruto gaiden so we get OP naruto.At least you get  a rin'negan display.
> 
> We'll have to wait for tenseigan,mitsuki in boruto the movie or his mini series.Fucking sucks.But maybe this is how sasuke gets the clan back with this dna hack jobs & comes back to konoha.Clearly he sucked at finding uchihas,kabuto & oro.He was so shit these guys said lets just troll him & come out.



I do want to see Tenseigan included within the manga, but 10 chapters really isn't enough time.

If it remains a movie thing only, it's a fodder eye.


----------



## C-Moon (May 2, 2015)

Out of all this, what gets me is that Orochimaru's not locked up or dead.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> What the fuck Sarada and Chou Chou Kage level at age 12 if they seriously managed to tail Naruto all the way.
> Please no



They'll be doing it using PnJ-- the most powerful jutsu in the series. Just go with it.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Harbour said:


> i wonder how naruto and sasuke meets. hugs or smthing more close.



what if this isnt the first time they meet?......... meets naruto over his daughter 



SharinganGirl said:


> I think it's possible Sasuke is keeping his family underwraps to protect them, but that's just me. *shrugs* He might secretly be in touch with Sakura, but I think this all alludes to Sarada in some way and he's protecting her.



i keep reading this but i cant find a reason for why protect her when she is clearly labeled as "uchiha salad, sasuke's daughter"


----------



## Blu-ray (May 2, 2015)

Can't believe I slept through this clusterfuck.

Read through like 30 pages and it was glorious. So let me get this straight:

>Evil is back
>Sasuke wrecks shit.
>New fake Uchiha
>Sarada is Main character
>Uchiha hijack the plot once more
>Itachi solos the plot as always
>And the telenovela plot thickens?

This is fucking paradise for me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Then why are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, you're depressing the fuck out of me right now.



im here cuz i was hoping for a good plot, i will still wait for 4-5 chapters to see what is up and if i dont like, i will leave and wait for the DBS anime of godly toriyama 

im just being honest bro  im not sad or trying to depress someone


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if this isnt the first time they meet?......... meets naruto over his daughter
> 
> 
> 
> i keep reading this but i cant find a reason for why protect her when she is clearly labeled as "uchiha salad, sasuke's daughter"



Well, the fact that Sasuke is being targeted and someone is out for revenge against him, they could easily use his family, his wife and his daughter, against him as well. On top of that, Sarada's the last born Uchiha. If she acquired the Sharingan at a young age, who's to say they may not be after her or she's in some kind of serious trouble? Idk. They're just thoughts and theories and speculations of mine. Just like everyone else is doing.


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Sarada may not even be Sasuke's child? Holy...


----------



## Lovely (May 2, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto realized they were following him and did nothing to stop it. He might know Sarada wants to see Sasuke and knows that they're powerful enough to protect Sarada and Chou Chou if need be.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> What the fuck Sarada and Chou Chou Kage level at age 12 if they seriously managed to tail Naruto all the way.
> Please no



They deserve to be promoted straight to jounin for that feat.

To think Kishi would give 2 girls such an important role in the mini series.

And a theme of friendship between 2 girls was forgotten in part 1 when Sakura and Ino did make peace. Interesting to see some sisterly bonds for a change.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sarada may not even be Sasuke's child? Holy...



It was already confirmed in an interview that Sarada was born of Sasuke and Sakura. There's a reason for her missing birth records, and I don't think it's that.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

During the Kishi interview it looks like Oro being FV was hinted at.

At least for the film.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sarada may not even be Sasuke's child? Holy...



And the plot thickens.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Yes permission. Naruto is his boss now, Shikamaru and the other Konoha ninja are not. If they're not in the bingo book or listed threats, it's possible that he will need Naruto's permission to handle the situation.



If your in bingo book the instructions already layed out kill or capture.You dont need permission. He got the shakes man. He has got one arm. we understand .He saw the akatsuki cloak ,sharingan person.He's been looking for uchihas and collecting data for 12 years.Has'nt been in fighting condition Its ok to get the shakes.

Its a good thing he did'nt do his big talk charging in with no teamwork.He did the right thing.Especially as its most likely konoha terrirtory. Sasuke grew man he actually went to do teamwork.

This is probably kabuto in cloak so he had flashback to last time.


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Their dads couldn't even climb a fucking tree at that age .....................


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> If your in bingo book the instructions already layed out kill or capture.You dont need permission. He got the shakes man. He has got one arm. we understand .He saw the akatsuki cloak ,sharingan person.He's been looking for uchihas and collecting data for 12 years.Has'nt been in fighting condition Its ok to get the shakes.
> 
> Its a good thing he did'nt do his big talk charging in with no teamwork.He did the right thing.Especially as its most likely konoha terrirtory. Sasuke grew man he actually went to do teamwork.
> 
> This is probably kabuto in cloak so he had flashback to last time.



I think it's something a hell of a lot more serious than him just getting the shakes, otherwise he wouldn't have called for Naruto, especially if he made short work of the blond haired dude.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

Sarada will probably be taken hostage


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Can't believe I slept through this clusterfuck.
> 
> Read through like 30 pages and it was glorious. So let me get this straight:
> 
> ...


I knew you would like it


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> During the Kishi interview it looks like Oro being FV was hinted at.
> 
> At least for the film.



nice, men the movie is more intersting then the mini-series i cant belive this


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Well, the fact that Sasuke is being targeted and someone is out for revenge against him, they could easily use his family, his wife and his daughter, against him as well. On top of that, Sarada's the last born Uchiha. If she acquired the Sharingan at a young age, who's to say they may not be after her or she's in some kind of serious trouble? Idk. They're just thoughts and theories and speculations of mine. Just like everyone else is doing.



they are theories and i respect them. i also thought of those possibilities but sasuke is a demi god. he even bitch slapped the new uchiha and just now sent the letter to naruto with a hawk that salad just now realizes might be sent by her father (maybe this is his first hawk? ). also, salad does not need another uchiha to awaken the sharingan. just a trauma.

i am sorry, i cant get behind that even if it's true


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> It was already confirmed in an interview that Sarada was born of Sasuke and Sakura. There's a reason for her missing birth records, and I don't think it's that.



Didn't the same interview say Sarada had Sasuke's bloodline limit?

Like,  how is Sasuke being the father even in question?


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> nice, men the movie is more intersting then the mini-series i cant belive this



The biggest Uchiha-Sharingan tard is the main villain, yet you're still excited? 

I know I am. Orochimaru wanted Rinnegan after all.


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> It was already confirmed in an interview that Sarada was born of Sasuke and Sakura. There's a reason for her missing birth records, and I don't think it's that.


Kishimoto has lied before


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Well, the fact that Sasuke is being targeted and someone is out for revenge against him, they could easily use his family, his wife and his daughter, against him as well. On top of that, Sarada's the last born Uchiha. If she acquired the Sharingan at a young age, who's to say they may not be after her or she's in some kind of serious trouble? Idk. They're just thoughts and theories and speculations of mine. Just like everyone else is doing.



That was Hiruzen's whole reasoning for not telling Naruto his parentage, and Naruto using the "Uzumaki" surname rather than his father's. According to Minato, Naruto would have been targeted because he had a lot of enemies.

And none of those precuations are being done for Sarada. Sasuke's just not there. On some sort of "more important than being with my fam" business. Plus, what would protect them better than anything is Sasuke _being there to do it_. Minato sure as hell would have been for his family if he hadn't *died*.



Lovely said:


> *I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto realized they were following him* and did nothing to stop it. He might know Sarada wants to see Sasuke and knows that they're powerful enough to protect Sarada and Chou Chou if need be.



I was going to say "And he _let_ them??" :sanji

But then you continued and theorized his reasoning and I agree it's a possiblity.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Sasuke resurrects Oro, and instead of reforming he goes back to his same old tricks?

Dat character regression.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

its obvious Naruto would let them


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Didn't the same interview say Sarada had Sasuke's bloodline limit?
> 
> Like,  how is Sasuke being the father even in question?



*nods* That's exactly what it said. I think people are just getting worked up or concocting theories. We all have our own theories and speculations. I don't expect people to agree with me, but yeah. I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Didn't the same interview say Sarada had Sasuke's bloodline limit?
> 
> Like,  how is Sasuke being the father even in question?



honestly, from the looks of it, she might as well be itachi's because he seems to be more plot relevant than sasuke soon


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> I do want to see Tenseigan included within the manga, but 10 chapters really isn't enough time.
> 
> If it remains a movie thing only, it's a fodder eye.



Movies are cannon shits now. Bolt and himawari are proof of this naruto's marriage was real.

There's 8 chapters left .Naruto can pwn in 1 fighting chapte  really.So this is over soon.
Im not sure this series goes anywhere its just basically early chapters before boruto movie.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto has lied before



Is that a retcon I smell?


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Movies are cannon shits now. Bolt and himawari are proof of this naruto's marriage was real.
> 
> There's 8 chapters left .Naruto can pwn in 1 fighting chapte  really.So this is over soon.
> Im not sure this series goes anywhere its just basically early chapters before boruto movie.



Not every detail in the movie is canon. 

Kurama fighting separately from Naruto?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke resurrects Oro, and instead of reforming he goes back to his same old tricks?
> 
> Dat character regression.



is it though!!!!!


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> That was Hiruzen's whole reasoning for not telling Naruto his parentage, and Naruto using the "Uzumaki" surname rather than his father's. According to Minato, Naruto would have been targeted because he had a lot of enemies.
> 
> And none of those precuations are being done for Sarada. Sasuke's just not there. On some sort of "more important than being with my fam" business. Plus, what would protect them better than anything is Sasuke _being there to do it_. Minato sure as hell would have been for his family if he hadn't *died*.
> 
> ...



Right. I feel like if Sasuke were close to his family, meaning living with them, it would put them in danger. The people after Sasuke could easily use his family to their advantage to get what they want out of Sasuke. Kill his family, etc... and he's trying to keep that from happening. I think there's more to it than "he was just gone for no reason" because that's not like Sasuke's character at all. Everything Sasuke has done has always been for a reason. We know how much Uchiha value love and family above everything else as well. If protecting his family meant keeping Sarada's birth a secret and maybe even his marriage to Sakura underwraps and staying away from them, he would do it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

Sarada is obviously Sasuke's daughter

Kishi even gave her the same behavior


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> Sarada is obviously Sasuke's daughter
> 
> Kishi even gave her the same behavior


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

oh god, i just realized that naruto is being matched in speed with salad and chouchou. how close is sasuke and naruto's meeting point to konoha? 



Jeαnne said:


> Sarada is obviously Sasuke's daughter
> 
> Kishi even gave her the same behavior



after seeing the spoilers, itachi has the same chances as sasuke :sanji


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> If your in bingo book the instructions already layed out kill or capture.You dont need permission. He got the shakes man. He has got one arm. we understand .He saw the akatsuki cloak ,sharingan person.He's been looking for uchihas and collecting data for 12 years.Has'nt been in fighting condition Its ok to get the shakes.
> 
> Its a good thing he did'nt do his big talk charging in with no teamwork.He did the right thing.Especially as its most likely konoha terrirtory. Sasuke grew man he actually went to do teamwork.
> 
> This is probably kabuto in cloak so he had flashback to last time.



It's a good thing you're still retarded as ever.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> Sarada is obviously Sasuke's daughter
> 
> Kishi even gave her the same behavior



Red herring.

It's Itachi's kid.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

sasuke needs permission to kill?

or maybe he called in naruto to see why the fuck are there people running around with sharingans


----------



## Fay (May 2, 2015)

Salad and ChouChou boss at a young age


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh god, i just realized that naruto is being matched in speed with salad and chouchou. how close is sasuke and naruto's meeting point to konoha?


Hokage level Sarada and ChouChou


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> If your in bingo book the instructions already layed out kill or capture.You dont need permission. He got the shakes man. He has got one arm. we understand .He saw the akatsuki cloak ,sharingan person.He's been looking for uchihas and collecting data for 12 years.Has'nt been in fighting condition Its ok to get the shakes.
> 
> Its a good thing he did'nt do his big talk charging in with no teamwork.He did the right thing.Especially as its most likely konoha terrirtory. Sasuke grew man he actually went to do teamwork.
> 
> This is probably kabuto in cloak so he had flashback to last time.


I said their names may not be in the bingo books. 

Look, it isn't hard to understand why he would consult with his boss before taking aggressive actions against an unknown.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I said their names may not be in the bingo books.
> 
> Look, it isn't hard to understand why he would consult with his boss before taking aggressive actions against an unknown.



or how about consult with naruto AFTER SEEING SHARINGAN USERS RUNNING AROUND


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Hokage level Sarada and ChouChou



could have met sasuke using the speed of a 12 year old = dont let salad meet sasuke for 12 years......... nice


----------



## Macar0n (May 2, 2015)

Sarada is Madara and Itachi's kid


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> Sarada is Madara and Itachi's kid



and sakura was the carrier of their genes


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I said their names may not be in the bingo books.
> 
> Look, it isn't hard to understand why he would consult with his boss before taking aggressive actions against an unknown.



Do people even read spoilers here?

Sasuke has already dealt with them. He's merely informing Naruto of what just happened. Nothing else. 

"Consult" "Permission" What? Sasuke just ordered Naruto to get his ass where he's at.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh god, i just realized that naruto is being matched in speed with salad and chouchou. how close is sasuke and naruto's meeting point to konoha?
> 
> 
> 
> after seeing the spoilers, itachi has the same chances as sasuke :sanji


yr stpid


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I think it's something a hell of a lot more serious than him just getting the shakes, otherwise he wouldn't have called for Naruto, especially if he made short work of the blond haired dude.



Must be serious he should'nt be calling naruto when he's gone solo for 12 years.So he got the shakes.I dont think he fought those 2 guys. Is there any spoilers confirming a scuffle?? In the end of this series i think kabuto will get waxxed by naruto. Who will only go to sage mode max.

I think these dna haxx jobs will be the new uchiha clan that way sasuke stays in the village doing police work even though he's shit detective.12 years he could'nt find uchiha and forgot he had a kid.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

People on tumblr talking about Boruto awakening Byakugan. 

This the link they gave.

My phone can't load the site fast enough. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Macar0n (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> and sakura was the carrier of their genes



Orochimaru did it


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Must be serious he should'nt be calling naruto when he's gone solo for 12 years.So he got the shakes.I dont think he fought those 2 guys. Is there any spoilers confirming a scuffle?? In the end of this series i think kabuto will get waxxed by naruto. Who will only go to sage mode max.
> 
> I think these dna haxx jobs will be the new uchiha clan that way sasuke stays in the village doing police work even though he's shit detective.12 years he could'nt find uchiha and forgot he had a kid.



Lol your posts don't even make sense, bro...


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> could have met sasuke using the speed of a 12 year old = dont let salad meet sasuke for 12 years......... nice


Naruto is totes gonna let Sarada peek at Saskay 
Sasuke's plan to protect Sarada failed hard


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> yr stpid


uchiha clones survivors, sharingan fodder users, akatsuki, and itachi worshipers.

am i stupid, jeanne?  am i? :sanji



Zef said:


> People on tumblr talking about Boruto awakening Byakugan.
> 
> This the link they gave.
> 
> My phone can't load the site fast enough. Can anyone confirm?



title says "leaked images" i dont see any images


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> People on tumblr talking about Boruto awakening Byakugan.
> 
> This the link they gave.
> 
> My phone can't load the site fast enough. Can anyone confirm?



This is everything the site says:

?Boruto: Naruto the Movie? Update: Leaked Images reveals plot as Orochimaru tries to possess Sarada; Boruto unleashes his Byakugan

Read more: 

The "Boruto: Naruto the Movie" is just a few months away and speculations of a potential plot for the upcoming movie are already making the rounds in the internet. Orochimaru's return is expected to happen in the upcoming film where he tries to possess Sarada to get control of the Uchiha clans Sharingan. Boruto manages to activate his Byakugan to be able to save Sarada from danger.
Orochimaru's return is expected in the "Boruto: Naruto the Movie" flm to be released this coming August 7, 2015. The movie introduces the new generation ninjas including Sarada, off springs of legendary ninjas Sasuke and Sakura and Boruto, son of the seventh Hokage Naruto with Hinata. Orochimaru's return is speculated to be due to his in dire need of a new body and to continue his journey in getting his hands on the Sharingan of the Uchiha clan. Weak but powerful enough to defeat a new ninja, he goes for Sarada in attempt to get back on power and to perform vengeance.
Boruto and Sarada's romance is also one of the most hot topics and speculations in the upcoming film. In one of the leaked images from the series manga Sarada helps Boruto escape from his own father, Naruto, a sign of a potential love story between the two young ninjas. His Byakugan, unlike the one her mother possess is not a natural occurring power. His attempt to save Sarada from the hands of Orochimaru may potentially awake his Byakugan, allowing him to perform the legendary 64th Pal Rasengan Technique, a deadly and long lost technique from the Hyuga clan.
The movie set for cinemas this Augusts welcomes Yuko Sanpei as the voice behind Boruto and Kokoro Kikuchi as Sarada. The "Boruto: Naruto the Movie" also includes the original Naruto manga creator, Misashi Kishimato in the creation of the original story, script, character costumes and design and served as the chief production supervisor for the movie.
Hiroyuki Namashita directs the film that marks the return of Orochimaru, the once powerful ninja that possessed Sasuke Uchiha. His return to the Hidden Leaf Valley brings danger to Sarada, the youngest of the living Uchiha clan. Will Boruto become the ninja he was destined to be as he tries to save Sarada?

Don't know if any of it's true or not, but there you go.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> The biggest Uchiha-Sharingan tard is the main villain, yet you're still excited?
> 
> I know I am. Orochimaru wanted Rinnegan after all.


As long is not about getting a child boy like a pedofile.... oro can be a good villain.
And yeah Bolt and Sasuke doing stuff, naruto taking the light spot at the end.... it can be cool.

I mean that sounds better then the shit drama that we get or looks to come for us.
Chuunin exams might save us tho.... hope


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Lol your posts don't even make sense, bro...



lol I hope for his sake he doesn't speak the same way he types, although he probably does.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Naruto is totes gonna let Sarada peek at Saskay
> *Sasuke's plan to protect Sarada failed hard *


aside from the part of painting "uchiha" in every aspect of her life marking her as his daughter. that might have effected his plan a little 

but no, he wanted to protect her. awesome plan 



Macar0n said:


> Orochimaru did it


the question is...... how


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Meh, another BS article. Moving along.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Random Article said:
			
		

> His attempt to save Sarada from the hands of Orochimaru may potentially awake his Byakugan, allowing him to perform the legendary 64th Pal Rasengan Technique, a deadly and long lost technique from the Hyuga clan.



   

This is the greatest thing I have ever read.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Phemt said:


> lol I hope for his sake he doesn't speak the same way he types, although he probably does.



Lol Now that's a disturbing prospect.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> 64th Pal Rasengan Technique



dat talent


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Meh, another BS article. Moving along.



How could you not want it?

A legendary 64 Palms Rasengan technique? This surpasses Naruto's scarf-punch finisher from the last movie.


----------



## OldMonkey (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> People on tumblr talking about Boruto awakening Byakugan.
> 
> This the link they gave.
> 
> My phone can't load the site fast enough. Can anyone confirm?



I think everything from this site (was) is (will be) BS. 
It's not the first time they're doing this.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Right. I feel like if Sasuke were close to his family, meaning living with them, it would put them in danger. The people after Sasuke could easily use his family to their advantage to get what they want out of Sasuke. Kill his family, etc... and he's trying to keep that from happening. I think there's more to it than "he was just gone for no reason" because that's not like Sasuke's character at all. Everything Sasuke has done has always been for a reason. We know how much Uchiha value love and family above everything else as well. If protecting his family meant keeping Sarada's birth a secret and maybe even his marriage to Sakura underwraps and staying away from them, he would do it.



Nah, son. Cuz what I've been sayin is that it's not under wraps. Girl's using the Uchiha name, her mother's wearin the Uchiha symbol, their house/houses are planted with dozens of Uchiha emblems everywhere...

If they wanted to keep her hidden then they've failed already.

Obito attacked Naruto after sneaking into the village and overhearing Kakashi talk about their sensei having a kid. 
Itachi and Kisame snuck into the village pretty dang easily back in Part 1. 
If enemies got into Konoha like they have in the past, it wouldn't take a genius to realize who this chick's daughter is-- or if they're monitoring Konoha just cuz Sauce is connected to it they'd still see her.

No reasons of his other than not knowing explains not being in contact. If he were staying away in order to keep enemies away he could still send letters/postcards or a video chat or _something_. Then there's all of Sakura's deflection and craziness when Salad starts asking questions. There's clearly something weird going on. Not just "father has to keep his distance in order to keep you safe"

...something that's not "Sarada's an experiment/Karin's kid/Sasuke's fem!clone" idek


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> This is everything the site says:
> 
> ?Boruto: Naruto the Movie? Update: Leaked Images reveals plot as Orochimaru tries to possess Sarada; Boruto unleashes his Byakugan
> 
> ...




its really fake


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

ok spoiler threads a mess.

Sasuke called naruto after beating two fodders in konoha .Waste of hokage time.Just go home to your kid.
Naruto got tracked and followed by two girls. Thought he was fast. These Kids move at hokage level speed.
Rest of the chapter is some soap opera drama of who's the daddy/mommy.filler.
Naruto's been trolling us with kbs.Poor lil bolt.
Oro is final villain in the movie we all knew.

I guess this chapter explains sasuke's 12 year mission.Sorry sarada is not interesting for me.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 2, 2015)

So some people who adore Itachi stole Obito's Sharingan collection many years after all the Rinnegan and Rikudou Senjutsu users (apart from the two) were gone. And they think they can take the third person in the Narutoverse that awakened the Rinnegan. 

It wouldn't surprise me if Naruto and Sasuke were severely held back in this mini-series. Look how held back Naruto was against Toneri.

I wonder if Kishi will use that idea of Sasuke trying to learn about Kayuga.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Lol your posts don't even make sense, bro...



I see your special. I'll use bullet points for you next time.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 2, 2015)

Then there's this Akatsuki fellow who covers his Akatsuki cloak with his face.

Da faq is going on here.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> The biggest Uchiha-Sharingan tard is the main villain, yet you're still excited?
> 
> I know I am. Orochimaru wanted Rinnegan after all.



He wanted to become the ultimate being by learning all jutsus and becoming immortal.

Now what was said to be grant the potential to use any jutsu and by the end opening even the possibility of becoming immortal?


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> aside from the part of painting "uchiha" in every aspect of her life marking her as his daughter. that might have effected his plan a little
> 
> but no, he wanted to protect her. awesome plan


Yea awesome asssss plan  
Sasuke sure knows how to think outside the box. 

On a serious note, I think sasuke is just protecting the whole ninja world. 
just doing his batman job. 

not sure why is it so important to make sarada the main reason for sasuke to do want he wants


----------



## Arles Celes (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Hokage level Sarada and ChouChou



And ChouChou feared the academy exam. 

Such a baseless lack of confidence, huh?


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Yea awesome asssss plan
> Sasuke sure knows how to think outside the box.
> 
> On a serious note, I think sasuke is just protecting the whole ninja world.
> ...



Cuz what he wants apparently doesn't involve him having a bond with his daughter. And family is more important to him than anything


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> How could you not want it?
> 
> A legendary 64 Palms Rasengan technique? This surpasses Naruto's scarf-punch finisher from the last movie.



Isn't that basically what Naruto did to Kurama here?

Except it would be without clones.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> its really fake


Yep figured it was, but I figured I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> ok spoiler threads a mess.
> 
> Sasuke called naruto after beating two fodders in konoha .Waste of hokage time.Just go home to your kid.
> Naruto got tracked and followed by two girls. Thought he was fast. These Kids move at hokage level speed.
> ...



Biggest Narutard and Uchiha hater on the board.

What are the odds?


----------



## Macar0n (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> aside from the part of painting "uchiha" in every aspect of her life marking her as his daughter. that might have effected his plan a little
> 
> but no, he wanted to protect her. awesome plan
> 
> ...



well i always had some doubts about Orochimaru especially with that unique appearance...

*Spoiler*: __ 










Sasuke didn't left the village 13 years ago to protect Sarada lol

Sakura and Sarada were living in a Uchiha shrine, Sasuke was theorically the only Uchiha alive so they were not playing we are some distant cousins, Sakura didn't adopted Sarada to hide her origins with her fodder name Haruno.

Sure that's some really good cover to protect the kid from Sasuke's enemies 


SS stop being stupid, Sarada's origins are probably worse than anybody can imagine at that point and maybe she's something more complicated.

*Remember Naruto was named after his mother because her clan was no longer existing so nobody remember them (except some rare people like Orochimaru) and also to protect him from Minato's enemies because nobody would have forgotten his name because he was the hokage whom saved the village from the 9 tails.*


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> Nah, son. Cuz what I've been sayin is that it's not under wraps. Girl's using the Uchiha name, her mother's wearin the Uchiha symbol, their house/houses are planted with dozens of Uchiha emblems everywhere...
> 
> If they wanted to keep her hidden then they've failed already.
> 
> ...



But there is no registery of Sarada's birth. If the enemy can't get into Konoha, considering I'm sure after all that's happened, Naruto would have that place under high security, then they wouldn't see Sakura and Sarada's Uchiha crests on the backs of their shirts, etc... or something is happening they're biding their time. I still think Sasuke is away for their protection, and until it's confirmed otherwise, (and I don't think Sarada is Karin's child/experiment or Sasuke's fem!clone at all) that's what I'm going to stand by, because that is the kind of thing I can see him doing. He wouldn't just up and leave with no reason. Hell, before all this, Sasuke wanted to travel the world and find out if there were going to be anymore threats like Kaguya so he could put a stop to it happening again. How do we know this isn't something like that? Trying to keep the shinobi world, the village and most importantly, his family safe by doing so?


----------



## Source (May 2, 2015)

New villain is a kid who's an Itachi dickrider and got himself basic Sharingan.

How exciting.


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Breaking into Konoha :


----------



## C-Moon (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> How could you not want it?
> 
> A legendary 64 Palms Rasengan technique? This surpasses Naruto's scarf-punch finisher from the last movie.



Hasn't that article been written off as bs already?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> well i always had some doubts about Orochimaru especially with that unique appearance...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Please stop telling people to "stop being stupid" as it's unbecoming. Nobody is hurting anyone by posting theories and speculations, regardless if they're SS or not. We don't know what's going on in this story yet, and neither do you. Stop posting as if what you say is law, because it's not.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2015)

Hooded guy isn't Orochimaru, that's for sure.

He went full Sasuke fanboy towards the end of Part 2. More so than before.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> I see your special. I'll use bullet points for you next time.



Apparently not as special as you.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Yea awesome asssss plan
> Sasuke sure knows how to think outside the box.
> 
> On a serious note, I think sasuke is just protecting the whole ninja world.
> ...



an uchiha taking over as the main character. kishi's wet dream come true


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

C-Moon said:


> Hasn't that article been written off as bs already?



It's obviously bs, still epic.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Source :


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> But there is no registery of Sarada's birth. If the enemy can't get into Konoha, considering I'm sure after all that's happened, Naruto would have that place under high security, then they wouldn't see Sakura and Sarada's Uchiha crests on the backs of their shirts, etc... or something is happening they're biding their time. I still think Sasuke is away for their protection, and until it's confirmed otherwise, (*and I don't think Sarada is Karin's child/experiment or Sasuke's fem!clone at all*) that's what I'm going to stand by, because that is the kind of thing I can see him doing. He wouldn't just up and leave with no reason. *Hell, before all this, Sasuke wanted to travel the world and find out if there were going to be anymore threats like Kaguya so he could put a stop to it happening again. How do we know this isn't something like that? Trying to keep the shinobi world, the village and most importantly, his family safe by doing so?*



Don't worry, I didn't think you did  Just clarifying that those are theories I doubt as well. Highly doubt.

I'm with you with the Kaguya/world trouble thing. I don't believe any of that explains his complete lack of contact with his daughter though. Or Sakura's secrecy. There's something more to it. Cuz Daddy being away on a super important mission doesn't cut it. Even a super top-secret mission honestly. Especially if you're right and Konoha's "secure" now. Though I bet Minato, Hiruzen and the elders thought _they_ kept it secure too.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Wow.

Just realized we'll get a *"Itachi in this chapter"* thread.

Good times.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> Source :



more leaks!!!!!!! 

chapter should be out soon, right?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Wow.
> 
> Just realized we'll get an *"Itachi in this chapter"* thread.
> 
> Good times.



we got one last week  

but this time it's for real, last time we got an itachi in this chapter thread with itachi being in it was in 695 i think........ only 6 chapters ago 

also, i just realized that changing my title and avatar a few days ago was fucking fitting


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Why people keep leaking the useless stuff?


Show us Sasuke soloing and be done with it.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> more leaks!!!!!!!
> 
> chapter should be out soon, right?



hope so


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 2, 2015)

327 guests


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Biggest Narutard and Uchiha hater on the board.
> 
> What are the odds?



dont cry. Alot of peopel dont give a shit about sarada.get over it.Faceless is right there saying he just don't give a shit.This girl dont even want to be a ninja in a ninja manga.Why the hell would we care to read about her birth certifcate and whatnot. Its just not interresting.

Alot of trolling.But its a good chapter considering this ends in 8 chapters.This a good set up for the ''villian'' hopefuly its kabuto's behind this.Thats a good end fight for this naruto gaiden.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2015)

It's a pretty good red herring for sure, and this chapter shows a lot of commitment to it.

But Kishimoto has described Sarada as "female Sasuke with elements of Sakura". He definitely wouldn't have the balls to go through with this messed up idea.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> Don't worry, I didn't think you did  Just clarifying that those are theories I doubt as well. Highly doubt.
> 
> I'm with you with the Kaguya/world trouble thing. I don't believe any of that explains his complete lack of contact with his daughter though. Or Sakura's secrecy.


Haha! Glad we're on the same page on that one then!  

That's why I feel like his lack of contact with his daughter and Sakura's secrecy has something to do with Sarada/is directly linked to or related to Sarada. That drawing Kishi did of Sarada. She was so young, wearing a shirt with Haruno symbol on it and had the Sharingan. What if she awakened the Sharingan at a young age and her eyes were taken? The blond dude has Sharingan, what if those are hers? Her eyes may have been repaired the same way Kakashi's were after he lost his Sharingan hence why she wears glasses? What if because she's Sasuke's blood it has something to do with her? Idk. These are just some more theories I've read and thought about as well.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Why people keep leaking the useless stuff?
> 
> 
> Show us Sasuke soloing and be done with it.



what if it's only one panel or off screen?


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Still wondering how Boruto ties in with Sasuke


----------



## Rosi (May 2, 2015)

Excuse me, so Sasuke sends the first hawk in twelve years and he just didn't give enough of the shit before?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if it's only one panel or off screen?



Only Itachi is allowed to solo in a panel.:ignoramus


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if it's only one panel or off screen?



Then we know it's Rinnegan.


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Excuse me, so Sasuke sends the first hawk in twelwe and he just didn't give enough of the shit before?



Naruto-kun first ofc "


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Excuse me, so Sasuke sends the first hawk in tvelwe years and he just didn't give enough of the shit before?



who knows but from the spoilers.There is a lot of trolling.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

We don't know if it's the first hawk or if Naruto and him have been doing this regularly.

Either way, no hawks for Sarada


----------



## Blu-ray (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I knew you would like it



Grade A plot Haruka. Grade A plot.



Zef said:


> Sasuke resurrects Oro, and instead of reforming he goes back to his same old tricks?
> 
> Dat character regression.



People were bitching that Oro turning good suddenly didn't make sense. Apparently that wasn't the case at all.



Tanuki said:


> Hokage level Sarada and ChouChou



The new generation surpasses the last one afterall.



Addy said:


> an uchiha taking over as the main character. kishi's wet dream come true



You act as if Itachi Sasuke wasn't the main character of the first series.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Then we know it's Rinnegan.



screw the rennigan!!!!!!!!! that oversized eye christmas tree ornament


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Then we know it's Rinnegan.



Rinnegan users can solo with no panels.

Scene will switch to Sarada. Then when we get back to Sasuke the fodder will already be fodderized.


----------



## Azula (May 2, 2015)

They need to donate money to him so that he can get a decent basic cellphone, poor guy still using birds like cavemen while others tap away at their laptops.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Rosi said:


> Excuse me, so Sasuke sends the first hawk in tvelwe years and he just didn't give enough of the shit before?



I don't think it's the first hawk he's sent. I imagine he's probably been keeping in contact with both Naruto and Sakura, hence all the secrecy. Naruto is the fucking Hokage. And he's been super busy? C'mon now. Naruto knows and so does Sakura. I think that much is obvious.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> Either way, no hawks for Sarada



So fucked up.


----------



## Macar0n (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Please stop telling people to "stop being stupid" as it's unbecoming. Nobody is hurting anyone by posting theories and speculations, regardless if they're SS or not. We don't know what's going on in this story yet, and neither do you. Stop posting as if what you say is law, because it's not.



Oh please you are pissed that Kishi is slowly revealing that your ship never happened in the first place, grow up 

*Tell me more about Sarada not being a target with that Uchiha symbol all over her clothes and house for everybody to see from kms away.*

logic 1
you 0


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> And ChouChou feared the academy exam.
> 
> Such a baseless lack of confidence, huh?


She fears Sarada? 



Scila9 said:


> *Cuz what he wants apparently doesn't involve him having a bond with his daughter.* And family is more important to him than anything


I think you misunderstood my post 
What I meant to say was Sarada doesn't have to be Sasuke's main reason to do his job.
Sasuke wanted to protect the world since he was 17. 
unless you were being sarcastic


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

lndra said:


> Naruto-kun first ofc "



i just like how naruto goes there witthout any second thought, is followed by salad, and doesnt notice. 

thinking of sasuke's dick really made naruto lose his senses


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> Oh please you are pissed that Kishi is slowly revealing that your ship never happened in the first place, grow up
> 
> *Tell me more about Sarada not being a target with that Uchiha symbol all over her clothes and house for everybody to see from kms away.*
> 
> ...



Excuse me? Where did I say I was pissed? I politely asked you to not call people stupid. Darling, if anyone here needs to grow up, it's you.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 2, 2015)

So Sarada and Chouchou decided to follow Naruto who didn't notice them?

Well, I just really hope, he will notice them before he meets Sasuke .-.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> You act as if Itachi Sasuke wasn't the main character of the first series.



itachi was the god of the series. sasuke was just a  clown


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Then we know *it's Rinnegan*.



At his level, Sauce could probably solodem with a single kunai...


----------



## Rai (May 2, 2015)

I wonder how they can have digital raws...

it's not out yet for sell...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> dont cry. Alot of peopel dont give a shit about sarada.get over it.Faceless is right there saying he just don't give a shit.This girl dont even want to be a ninja in a ninja manga.Why the hell would we care to read about her birth certifcate and whatnot. Its just not interresting.
> 
> Alot of trolling.But its a good chapter considering this ends in 8 chapters.This a good set up for the ''villian'' hopefuly its kabuto's behind this.Thats a good end fight for this naruto gaiden.



*106* votes vs 28 votes in the "Should Sarada be the main character?" thread.  

Yup, Faceless Man. He's another good example of what I'm talking about.

Come now, we've been going at it for years. You think I don't know the most vocal fans in this section? All the whining has been coming from specific members.

Me, though? I'm happy.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> itachi was the god of the series. sasuke was just a  clown



True, but things changed in 673.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> So Sarada and Chouchou decided to follow Naruto who didn't notice them?
> 
> Well, I just really hope, he will notice them before he meets Sasuke .-.



After the first Gaiden chapter I was telling people how Naruto was nerfed.

The fact it took Sasuke 12 years to do whatever the hell he's doing should indicate how restricted Naruto & Sasuke are.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> I think you misunderstood my post
> What I meant to say was Sarada doesn't have to be Sasuke's main reason to do his job.
> Sasuke wanted to protect the world since he was 17.
> unless you were being sarcastic



I was


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> True, but things changed in 673.



no, sasuke is just a clown and still is clown.

doesn't even send a hawk to his child in 12 years or even learn how to use a fucking iphone and send selfies


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just like how naruto goes there witthout any second thought, is followed by salad, and doesnt notice.
> 
> thinking of sasuke's dick really made naruto lose his senses



We don't know if he noticed, I doubt it honestly.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> After the first Gaiden chapter I was telling people how Naruto was nerfed.
> 
> The fact it took Sasuke 12 years to do whatever the hell he's doing should indicate how restricted Naruto & Sasuke are.



You say that, yet you don't even know what he is doing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I wonder how they can have digital raws...
> 
> it's not out yet for sell...



Someone must've got a real good connection  Or maybe it's hacked.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, sasuke is just a clown and still is clown.
> 
> doesn't even send a hawk to his child in 12 years or even learn how to use a fucking iphone and send selfies



Sasuke has the heart of a black guy. 

Pimpin' baby.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> You say that, yet you don't even know what he is doing.



He's being Batman. 


Protecting the world from the shadows. Soloing fodder 12 years straight. :ignoramus


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

All without contacting his family :ignoramus

Nah. 'Sides, that was before Naruto kicked his ass. He should know better now.


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> He's being Batman.
> 
> 
> Protecting the world from the shadows. Soloing fodder 12 years straight. :ignoramus


You know what's up 



Scila9 said:


> All without contacting his family :ignoramus
> 
> Nah. 'Sides, that was before Naruto kicked his ass. He should know better now.



Sasuke has his priorities


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> They need to donate money to him so that he can get a decent basic cellphone, poor guy still using birds like cavemen while others tap away at their laptops.



maybe's he's just broke, we've only seen naruto hooked up with laptops and tablets, shit sakura couldn't even photoshop a decent fake family potrait. 

maybe only kage wages can afford high tech in narutoverse.


so I wonder how the meeting well go with oro, what's he even doing now? is he legit? 

so naruto and sasuke are just going to walk right into oro's cribe like nothing happened?


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Sasuke is Batman who does all the dirty work. 

Naruto is Gordon who sits at his desk all day.


The spoilers confirm it.:ignoramus .......


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> maybe's he's just broke, we've only seen naruto hooked up with laptops and tablets, shit sakura couldn't even photoshop a decent fake family potrait.
> 
> maybe only kage wages can afford high tech in narutoverse.



Sakura can afford a 50 inch TV. The Uchiha ain't broke

Unless Nardo bought that for her


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> Sakura can afford a 50 inch TV. The Uchiha ain't broke



This made me laugh more than it should have.


----------



## Sppidy (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> He's being Batman.
> 
> 
> Protecting the world from the shadows. Soloing fodder 12 years straight. :ignoramus



No, Itachi was the batman of Naruto verse, Sasuke is just like Dick Grayson playing batman till Itachi returns once again as planned.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke has the heart of a black guy.
> 
> Pimpin' baby.



i swear to god, if sasuke turns out to have some shitty white boy rap albums in these past 12 years, i will be going after your ass, Klue


----------



## Jad (May 2, 2015)

Don't make comparisons between Batman and Sasuke. Sasuke couldn't even hold Batman's jock strap let alone hold a comparison. Same with Itachi.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> itachi was the god of the series.


Explains why the series is so fucked up.


> sasuke was just a  clown


Explains why this clusterfuck is so damn hilarious.


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> They need to donate money to him so that he can get a decent basic cellphone, poor guy still using birds like cavemen while others tap away at their laptops.



NSA spying the narutoverse confirmed!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Jad said:


> Don't make comparisons between Batman and Sasuke. Sasuke couldn't even hold Batman's jock strap let alone hold a comparison. Same with Itachi.



well, if kishi writes it, itachi would use batnami on him. a secret uchiha clan for killing bat dressing idiots


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Jad said:


> Don't make comparisons between Batman and Sasuke. Sasuke couldn't even hold Batman's jock strap let alone hold a comparison. Same with Itachi.



Batman, *"lacks the power to do all that is necessary"* - Ra's al Ghul

Comparing Batman to Sasuke, and Itachi who are willing to go all the way is an insult. Shame on me.:ignoramus


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> Sakura can afford a 50 inch TV. The Uchiha ain't broke
> 
> Unless Nardo bought that for her



sakura said she was on a loan, uchiha money aren't worth shit in naruto's rule.


----------



## Kusa (May 2, 2015)

Fuck, i am actually interested in this gaiden. Chapter looks nice. I have high hopes for Sarada, maybe more than i should. Kishimoto pls don't disappoint me for once.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> sakura said she was on a loan, uchiha money aren't worth shit in naruto's rule.



Loan, mortgage, same shit. Because typically when people buy a house, they have to take out a mortgage for it. Shocking, I know.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Explains why the series is so fucked up.
> 
> Explains why this clusterfuck is so damn hilarious.



.............. shut up


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> sakura said she was on a loan, uchiha money aren't worth shit in naruto's rule.



The economy's probably shit cuz it's peace time. Everyone's on a loan


----------



## Jad (May 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> Batman, *"lacks the power to do all that is necessary"* - Ra's al Ghul
> 
> Comparing Batman to Sasuke, and Itachi who are willing to go all the way is an insult. Shame on me.:ignoramus



Had the Kryptonian or the Amazon taken that gamble, they would have lost. They do not have the strength of character to destroy an entire planet to achieve success. *But you, a human? You kill your own kind to win battles. An admirable quality. *

        --Darkseid (Superman/Batman)


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> The economy's probably shit cuz it's peace time. Everyone's on a loan



ninjas be wanting jobs but cant find them


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Scila9 said:


> The economy's probably shit cuz it's peace time. Everyone's on a loan



Lol, Tenten.


----------



## Scila9 (May 2, 2015)

^ Exactly

LOL Tenten 



Kusanagi said:


> Fuck, i am actually interested in this gaiden. Chapter looks nice. I have high hopes for Sarada, maybe more than i should. Kishimoto pls don't disappoint me for once.



Ditto. I know it's a mistake but aw well. I'll hate myself later.


----------



## Zef (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> sakura said she was on a loan, uchiha money aren't worth shit in naruto's rule.


Naruto is a crooked Hokage that hoards all the money that's supposed to go to Sasuke's family while he's on his mission. :ignoramus

This will be the plot for the next mini series after this one. More drama 


Jad said:


> Had the Kryptonian or the Amazon taken that gamble, they would have lost. They do not have the strength of character to destroy an entire planet to achieve success. *But you, a human? You kill your own kind to win battles. An admirable quality. *
> 
> --Darkseid (Superman/Batman)



Touche


----------



## Ororama (May 2, 2015)

Who is that guy... Celebi Uchiha


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Naruto: I better check in on sasuke's mission, imma skype the bitch
shizune: lol 7th he's been in the woods since part 2 ended, he never heard of the internet. 
Naruto: Sasuke-chan don't even know bout broadband speed
Naruto: don't tell me he still uses hawks?
Shikamaru: ........................ true story bro
Naruto:


----------



## Rai (May 2, 2015)

Looks like the chinese hacked the digital edition of Shonen Jump (not 100& confirmed)


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Loan, mortgage, same shit. Because typically when people buy a house, they have to take out a mortgage for it. Shocking, I know.



In other words my girl aren't getting that money in.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

couldn't naruto send him an iphone or something?


----------



## Kishido (May 2, 2015)

What the fuck is going on? Some Akatsuki dude and some weird ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with Sharingan? Karin is a bastard as well?


----------



## Kyu (May 2, 2015)

So a couple of kids can follow Naruto without him noticing?

Kishi either forgot Naruto has a giant fox in his gut that can sense shit for him or he stopped giving a fuck some time ago.

Leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> couldn't naruto send him an iphone or something?



But he's never used one before. 


What if it goes like...


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Luiz said:


> But he's never used one before.
> 
> 
> What if it goes like...



still better than a a fucking hawk


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks like the chinese hacked the digital edition of Shonen Jump (not 100& confirmed)



I guess that's the kind of shit that happens when they make you go two weeks with no chapter.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> .............. shut up



I'm sorry.


Addy said:


> couldn't naruto send him an iphone or something?



If he was close enough to get bars, he'd be close enough to visit.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2015)

With the greatest threats gone, it's no surprise that the current villains would be mere scavengers.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks like the chinese hacked the digital edition of Shonen Jump (not 100& confirmed)


what if they only have a sample on shounen jump and they hacked it?


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Kyu said:


> So a couple of kids can follow Naruto without him noticing?
> 
> Kishi either forgot Naruto has a giant fox in his gut that can sense shit for him or he stopped giving a fuck some time ago.
> 
> Leaning towards the latter.



it's called plot, kishi doesn't give a darn about battledome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and nitpicker.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks like the chinese hacked the digital edition of Shonen Jump (not 100& confirmed)


They really want that chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I'm sorry.


 no problem 


> If he was close enough to get bars, he'd be close enough to visit.



but the place he is at can be reached by two 12 year olds who are at naruto's speed


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

naruto brings the worse out of pirates people.


----------



## Harbour (May 2, 2015)

> it's called bad plot, kishi doesn't give a darn about plot


fixed for the great truth.


----------



## Zensuki (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks like the chinese hacked the digital edition of Shonen Jump (not 100& confirmed)



The thirst is real


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

> That's right....Sasuke...
> That guy...is the disgrace of the highly prideful Uchiha



is it just me or does the akatsuki guy address celibi as "sasuke"?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> is it just me or does the akatsuki guy address celibi as "sasuke"?



It's just you. He's not addressing him as Sasuke. He's acknowledging Sasuke by saying his name out loud.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> It's just you. He's not addressing him as Sasuke. He's acknowledging Sasuke by saying his name out loud.


but look at his speeach without the ellipsis but add a verbal comma before sasuke.


> そうだ?サスケは?
> 奴は?誇り高きうちはのハジさらしだ
> That's right, Sasuke.
> That guy is the disgrace of the highly prideful Uchiha



now, look at the other guy's speech



> でも、あいつ?イタチ殺した?許せない?殺す?
> But that guy...Killed...Itachi...I can't forgive (him)...I'll kill (him).



doesn't that seem something like sasuke would say?

this uchiha pride.  the kid seeming as if he is under genjutsu. 

what if he was brainwashed into thinking he is akatsuki sasuke?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> but look at his speeach without the ellipsis but add a verbal comma before sasuke.
> 
> 
> now, look at the other guy's speech
> ...



No, he is not referring to the other Guy as Papasuke.  His line is fragmented like: 

"That's right, Sasuke is that guy who is the disgrace xxxxxx"

------------------

I wake up and people are twisting my words already

And taking my posts out of context to incite drama.

Someone tried to (?) create a tumblr and pretend that they were me to give fake spoilers? But it got deleted. (I only use NF and Reddit as 'OrganicDinosaur'.)

........What happened while I was gone?!


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> but look at his speeach without the ellipsis but add a verbal comma before sasuke.
> 
> 
> now, look at the other guy's speech
> ...



Maybe one of the eyes he has is Sasuke's old one.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No, he is not referring to the other Guy as Papasuke.  His line is fragmented like:
> 
> "That's right, Sasuke is that guy who is the disgrace xxxxxx"


thanks for clarifying it to me. it was driving me nuts 


> ------------------
> 
> I wake up and people are twisting my words already
> 
> ...



damn. wether it be youtube, tumblr, DA......... you will find people who are attention whores 



> ........What happened while I was gone?!



a new spoiler was added





Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...


----------



## Kyu (May 2, 2015)

> t's called plot, kishi doesn't give a darn about battledome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and nitpicker.



Pointing out it is strange that two academy students can supposedly tail the Hokage without being spotted - when said kage is the host for a creature that is a sensor type - isn't being a "battledome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" as you so eloquently put it. It's merely asking for a little adequacy in the writing as opposed to making your established top character look like a jabroni because hurrdurrneedtoinvolveSaradasomehow. I find that very lazy. 

Although, if Naruto is secretly aware of their presence then hey, thumbs up to kishi for actually remembering what he established in his own manga.

For now, I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks for clarifying it to me. it was driving me nuts
> 
> 
> damn. wether it be youtube, tumblr, DA......... you will find people who are attention whores
> ...



It's like I woke up found the fandom burning......;__;';;~~

I said things were going to be okay before I left!

----------------

Yeah, people are copy/pasting stuff that I wrote and writing it up as 'exclusive theory that only I am privileged to know and gracious to share with you all because I am CULTURED about Japan11!!'

Gross. You could at least put effort into hiding it by not keeping my post verbatim. 

TBH 99% of the time people tell me misunderstandings happen because it's these users on Narutobase who post my stuff with twists to them on purpose to troll/bait people. And then somehow these spread first over my reddit or NF original stuff.

One of my friends texted me and was like "[OD], where did you confirm that the Sharingan Boy is a Uchiha!?"...And I was like "WTF. No I never said anything like that...."

......Post is from some guy who just wants to incite drama and feel happy about getting followers/likes/shares/or whatever....I think. Someone has told me before that they put a page monitor app on my reddit comment/submission que so they get a text notification whenever I say something. 

I'm not that cool to follow you guys...It's actually creepy. ):<

----------------

Oh, is that the same Chinese spoiler from last night that no one could translate?


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Pointing out it is strange that two academy students can supposedly tail the Hokage without being spotted - when said kage is the host for a creature that is a sensor type - isn't being a "battledome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" as you so eloquently put it. It's merely asking for a little adequacy in the writing as opposed to making your established top guy look like a jabroni because hurrdurrneedtoinvolveSaradasomehow. I find that very lazy.
> 
> Although, if Naruto is secretly aware of their presence then hey, thumbs up to kishi for actually remembering what he established in his own manga.



Kurama's power is sensing evil emotions, but only available to the host when using chakra mode; Naruto uses Sage Mode for general chakra sensing.


----------



## Rai (May 2, 2015)

Looks like the chinese didn't hack the digital edition of JUMP.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks like the chinese didn't hack the digital edition of JUMP.



Nope. It was intentional leak.

Ishuhui has a raw~


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2015)

Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...



is this real? if so


----------



## Kyu (May 2, 2015)

Klue said:


> Kurama's power is sensing evil emotions, but only available to the host when using chakra mode; Naruto uses Sage Mode for general chakra sensing.



Except Minato wasn't in any sort of chakra mode when Yin Kurama sensed Gaara & company approaching.[1][2]


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> It's like I woke up found the fandom burning......;__;';;~~
> 
> I said things were going to be okay before I left!


i wanna say it's because of different time zones. people wake up and "omg naruto spoilers "

the new spoiler alone is weird as hell. it does not mention the sharingan kid, or salad asking shizune about the birth certificate. it also does not mention kakashi.

it's weird. these are the jucy stuff in the chapter but none of it is in that spoiler.


> ----------------
> 
> Yeah, people are copy/pasting stuff that I wrote and writing it up as 'exclusive theory that only I am privileged to know and gracious to share with you all because I am CULTURED about Japan11!!'
> 
> ...


take it from me. the only way to deal with this is ignoring it to the best of your abilities. the internet does not care about anyone even when people are nice to them. the trolls will always appear. that is why not a single vid on youtube has 0 dislikes 

believe me, just ignore it and dont think of it twice. you will feel better 


> Oh, is that the same Chinese spoiler from last night that no one could translate?



i have no idea. the site loads way too slow for me to check.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Nope. It was intentional leak.
> 
> Ishuhui has a raw~



what do you mean by an international leak? 

who?


----------



## Harbour (May 2, 2015)

13years old Minato was able to notice one single thread of Kushina's hair and tracked her doing so.
If Naruto wasnt able to notice two ninjas behind himself, id call that bullshit. There are no excuses for him, 30years old Kage with the best sources of sense abilities, to fail so hard.
But still, probably, Naruto noticed them, and the spoilers-giver just didnt mention that.


----------



## Kyu (May 2, 2015)

Harbour said:


> 13years old Minato was able to notice one single thread of Kushima's hair and tracked her doing so.
> If Naruto wasnt able to notice two ninjas behind himself, id call that bullshit.
> But still, probably, Naruto noticed them, and the spoilers-giver just didnt mention that.



Aye, likely the case.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Harbour said:


> 13years old Minato was able to notice one single thread of Kushina's hair and tracked her doing so.
> If Naruto wasnt able to notice two ninjas behind himself, id call that bullshit. There are no excuses for him, 30years old Kage with the best sources of sense abilities, to fail so hard.
> *But still, probably, Naruto noticed them, and the spoilers-giver just didnt mention that*.



that would be honestly worse than naruto not noticing them. he kept sasuke as a secret for 12 years and suddenly decides it's ok for her to meet her father?


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Except Minato wasn't in any sort of chakra mode when Yin Kurama sensed Gaara & company approaching.[1][2]



Minato is sensor without the enhancements. 

That being said, as others have pointed out, it is possible that Naruto let them tag along.


Addy said:


> that would be honestly worse than naruto not noticing them. he kept sasuke as a secret for 12 years and suddenly decides it's ok for her to meet her father?



It would depend on whether or not he agreed with the secrecy.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 2, 2015)

Ishuhui has a raw? Why aren't more spoilers out then?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Harbour said:


> 13years old Minato was able to notice one single thread of Kushina's hair and tracked her doing so.
> If Naruto wasnt able to notice two ninjas behind himself, id call that bullshit. There are no excuses for him, 30years old Kage with the best sources of sense abilities, to fail so hard.
> But still, probably, Naruto noticed them, and the spoilers-giver just didnt mention that.



This is all true.But we know kishi historically dont give a shit and forgets. On the other hand we was clowning naruto not using kb with bolt and we got shown up.So maybe this one of those cases.He let them tag along.He should be on high alert and scanned whole area if akatsuki were mentioned

Problem is these kids followed the fastest character.Who has hirashin according to bolt. Also anbu use hawks/birds dont see sarada following those birds.
There's alot of trolling.


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Pointing out it is strange that two academy students can supposedly tail the Hokage without being spotted - when said kage is the host for a creature that is a sensor type - isn't being a "battledome ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" as you so eloquently put it. It's merely asking for a little adequacy in the writing as opposed to making your established top character look like a jabroni because hurrdurrneedtoinvolveSaradasomehow. I find that very lazy.
> 
> Although, if Naruto is secretly aware of their presence then hey, thumbs up to kishi for actually remembering what he established in his own manga.
> 
> For now, I'll just wait and see what happens.


It's unimportant to the plot, nor effects it in anyway what so ever. in a slew of much more important things going on why am I suppose to care about two kids following naruto or how it reflects badly on his feats, it's almost as silly as last chapters Naruto's been nerfed cause he's playing hide and seek with his kid.

we don't even know how they're following naruto or the context. just a few lines of spoilers.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2015)

So are we getting this chapter early


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It would depend on whether or not he agreed with the secrecy.



i hope this is the first hawk sasuke sends in 12 years and that is why naruto takes salad with him because sasuke doesnt know about her or else there would be way too many problems to be honest


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Kishi comment from the TOC:

息子が最近NARUTOを読み始めた。新しい必殺技を色々と提案してきてくれます。
My son recently started reading NARUTO. He's giving me various suggestions about new signature fighting moves.

= 必殺技 means a skill that is unique to the user. It can also sometimes refer to a special and deadly finishing blow. More likely Kishi just means a special jutsu for the kiddies.

Kishi's oldest kiddie is 10 years old. The younger one is 6.


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> So are we getting this chapter early



I heard the chinese hackers are putting in a shift for the fandom.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kishi comment from the TOC:
> 
> 息子が最近NARUTOを読み始めた。新しい必殺技を色々と提案してきてくれます。
> *My son recently started reading NARUTO. He's giving me various suggestions about new signature fighting moves.*
> ...



that's so cute 



Narutossss said:


> I heard the chinese hackers are putting in a shift for the fandom.



the koreans are also chipping in.


----------



## Fay (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kishi comment from the TOC:
> 
> 息子が最近NARUTOを読み始めた。新しい必殺技を色々と提案してきてくれます。
> My son recently started reading NARUTO. He's giving me various suggestions about new signature fighting moves.
> ...



Aww 

Wonder what new moves he came up with


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

also kyu I wasn't calling you a BD ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), just the nikkas claiming naruto's been nerfed because kids are following him.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kishi comment from the TOC:
> 
> 息子が最近NARUTOを読み始めた。新しい必殺技を色々と提案してきてくれます。
> My son recently started reading NARUTO. He's giving me various suggestions about new signature fighting moves.
> ...



Does'nt matter its either some jyuken hit or some rasengan variant no escaping rasengan.Its minato's fault or the bijuu he copied it from.


----------



## Harbour (May 2, 2015)

> My son recently started reading NARUTO. He's giving me various suggestions about new signature fighting moves.


I wonder will his son be brave enough to tell the father that second season sucks?


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Someone had access to the digital edition because they were insider staff. They have the whole thing and withheld the rest from us last night.
> 
> It's not a usual raw provider.


 a new spoiler provider. i wonder how he will effect the spoiler timing later on


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Does'nt matter its either some jyuken hit or some rasengan variant no escaping rasengan.Its minato's fault or the bijuu he copied it from.



kishi already said he came up with something new for bolts signuture jutsu. doesn't mean he won't pull out gentle fist and rasengan out his ass as well.


----------



## Macar0n (May 2, 2015)

How weird is that stuff, suddenly a new spoiler provider appears...i don't like that...


----------



## ch1p (May 2, 2015)

Dommy said:


> Reposting and translating some of the Chinese spoilers from .
> 
> 
> Sasuke sent a hawk back to Konoha to contact Naruto.
> ...



this is so epic. 

"Naruto placed his bunshin in the village and left to meet Sasuke."

Yes please. That whole bring Sasuke back for 10 years in part 2 and then only spend 2 chapters on it was so anti climatic.

"Sarada saw the hawk and knew that it was somehow connected to her father."



"Sarada decided to follow Naruto. Chouchou was with her."


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

yeah she tried to hide from the kage last chapter but he flashed next to her in a second.


----------



## Shattering (May 2, 2015)

Am I being delusional thinking that this gaiden may have more Itachi content  to the point where Kishi talks about the origin of Totsuka and the others?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> kishi already said he came up with something new for bolts signuture jutsu. doesn't mean he won't pull out gentle fist and rasengan out his ass as well.



Technically a rasengan variant is a new jutsu.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Am I being delusional thinking that this gaiden may have more Itachi content  to the point where Kishi talks about the origin of Totsuka and the others?



No.


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Am I being delusional thinking that this gaiden may have more Itachi content  to the point where Kishi talks about the origin of Totsuka and the others?



yes. 

see, a part of me wishes we get the origins of that weapon and maybe know who the lover is since maybe itachi got it from that lover or that lover wants vengeance buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut i think itachi is being used to intice readers and nothing else.


----------



## Trojan (May 2, 2015)

> Sarada decided to follow Naruto. Chouchou was with her.



ِAll I am reading here is that they "decided" to follow him. Not sure where is it stated any of
1- Naruto did not notice him.
2- they were able to go on par with his speed. 

or any of that crap.


----------



## calimike (May 2, 2015)

Holy shit!  I missed about new spoiler out since out with friend's party. I just read right now. wow!


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> ِAll I am reading here is that they "decided" to follow him. Not sure where is it stated any of
> 1- Naruto did not notice him.
> 2- they were able to go on par with his speed.
> 
> or any of that crap.



but they will soon


----------



## Addy (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> If you get caught illegally posting spoilers/uploading copyrighted manga, you face something like 2-10 years in jail because of the Japanese anti-piracy law. The fine is something like 25k-100k USD.
> 
> So the popular spoiler leakers Ohana and Nja probably stopped because of that. They forced the old go-to Naruto spoiler site (Narutochannel) to shut down--->hence most spoilers come from bloggers that you have to know through the grapevine.
> 
> ...



that makes so much sense now :amazed


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> If you get caught illegally posting spoilers/uploading copyrighted manga, you face something like 2-10 years in jail because of the Japanese anti-piracy law. The fine is something like 25k-100k USD.
> 
> So the popular spoiler leakers Ohana and Nja probably stopped because of that. They forced the old go-to Naruto spoiler site (Narutochannel) to shut down--->hence most spoilers come from bloggers that you have to know through the grapevine.
> 
> ...



Damn the games fucked up.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 2, 2015)

Addy said:


> id rather chapter ger out normally to be honest



Even JP fans don't wait until Monday (our Sunday late afternoon) release. Spoilers happen a lot of the time. The full script (sometimes paraphrased ver) raw surfaces the same time we get them in English. 

Because at least you have plausible deniability. Like "Well I was only translating from this other place'. "I saw it from a foreign source'.

So you're less likely to be jailed/fined for being the origin of the upload/spoilers. 2ch is a popular drop-off point because of the anon ID system and such. They use imgur to delete geo cache/location info from cam photos so they can't be traced.


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Technically a rasengan variant is a new jutsu.



you know what I meant.


----------



## Narutossss (May 2, 2015)

Shattering said:


> Am I being delusional thinking that this gaiden may have more Itachi content  to the point where Kishi talks about the origin of Totsuka and the others?



orochimaru is around so totsuka origins is possible but there's more important shit kishi needs to explain.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 2, 2015)

Hasn't Kishi been on this designing unique moves thing for a while? IIRC he already said he had the concept for Boruto's new move.


----------



## Satsuki (May 2, 2015)

Sarada feeling that connection with Sasuke


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Don't even know what to expect anymore to be totally honesty with you.


----------



## Night Spider (May 2, 2015)

ChoCho and Sarada's friendship gives me life 

Nobody better touch my baby Oro or else 

Damn, those Uchihas are like shrooms after rain

So, now ChoCho is doubting her own parents. Next chapter Boruto will find a picture of his father with Haku and just like Naruto confuse him for a girl and draw the obvious conclusion that since he doesn't look much like Hinata that that's his real mother and then join Sarada-ChoCho parent search party......
This whole drama could be so easily solved. I mean come on. Someone just wake Sakura up and press her for answers. The only reason she passed out was because of comic relief, nor chakra depletion or sth like that. Someone pour some water on her face and ask her some questions. Are they going to keep her unconscious for the entire Gaiden? 

Are those last spoiler confirmed?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh, is that the same Chinese spoiler from last night that no one could translate?


Yeah that Chinese spoiler.

I actually translated some pages ago before evil showed up but thread was moving too fast


----------



## Jeαnne (May 2, 2015)

this situation will end with Orochimaru getting killed by a Sasuke-Naruto team up(for fun)


----------



## Star★Platinum (May 2, 2015)

Returned from my YEAR+ long hiatus to say..

Itachi still relevant.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 2, 2015)

Chapter 2 and already the story is about Itachi again. 

I had more than a few s for that spoiler thread, let me tell you...


----------



## Indra (May 2, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah that Chinese spoiler.
> 
> I actually translated some pages ago before evil showed up but thread was moving too fast


Are the Chinese spoilers even legit?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2015)

Now we have the TOC, I hope the preview shows too.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 2, 2015)

Scantalation sounds exactly like the crack game lol


----------



## SacredX (May 3, 2015)

So are we getting a chapter early or regular time?  Didn't expect spoilers to be out so fast.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2015)

SacredX said:


> So are we getting a chapter early or regular time?  Didn't expect spoilers to be out so fast.



How are we to know? Just assume normal time.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2015)

you're here since 2006. 
you should have at least some experience.


----------



## BisonLlama (May 3, 2015)

I'd say be patient but this is the Internet so never mind.


----------



## Darth lelouch (May 3, 2015)

I just love how a nobody love Itachi while insulting Sasuke to be the "Uchiha's traitor"....Sasuke is not the one who betray the clan, hein......

Yes Kishi, we understand, everybody, the heroe and the vilains love Itachi....


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> you're here since 2006.
> you should have at least some experience.



don't  blame him. 

spoilers on Saturday  happened about two or three  times in the past 7 years i was here. 

yes, it is THAT rare so not that many remember when we got the chapter  BUT i do remember on one occasion where we waited days until normal release so expect Thursday or Wednesday if its early release.

most likely, a spoiler provideer did this to raise more hype in order to get more money over selling the spoilers.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hasn't Kishi been on this designing unique moves thing for a while? IIRC he already said he had the concept for Boruto's new move.



just because his son gave him  a few hints, don't actually beleive he will put said hints unless there are future plans.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Even JP fans don't wait until Monday (our Sunday late afternoon) release. Spoilers happen a lot of the time. The full script (sometimes paraphrased ver) raw surfaces the same time we get them in English.
> 
> Because at least you have plausible deniability. Like "Well I was only translating from this other place'. "I saw it from a foreign source'.
> 
> So you're less likely to be jailed/fined for being the origin of the upload/spoilers. 2ch is a popular drop-off point because of the anon ID system and such. *They use imgur to delete geo cache/location info from cam photos so they can't be traced*.



i always found it creepy with phones and location services


----------



## ch1p (May 3, 2015)

Star★Platinum said:


> Returned from my YEAR+ long hiatus to say..
> 
> Itachi still relevant.





Nikushimi said:


> Chapter 2 and already the story is about Itachi again.
> 
> I had more than a few s for that spoiler thread, let me tell you...



I cried tears of joy.


----------



## Kishido (May 3, 2015)

Kishi really can't let the Uchiha's/Sharingan go... Now the next villian who looks like Celebi with Sharingan + some Akatsuki, who gave aids to Itachi... I bet he has Sharingan as well


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2015)

Kishido said:


> I bet he has Sharingan as well



Easy bet. Knowing Kishi, It's practically a fact already.


----------



## tari101190 (May 3, 2015)

More sharingan eye switching itachi stuff...great.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> Easy bet. Knowing Kishi, It's practically a fact already.


dude, obviously that white haired guy is not an uchiha but was given the sharingan. you think the akatsuki guy wont have it? 


tari101190 said:


> More sharingan eye switching itachi stuff...great.


itachi > rest of the manga


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 3, 2015)

yeah the itachi thing feels lik pure milking... so bad


----------



## Revolution (May 3, 2015)

Is it just me, or are people more interested in SasuSaku moments and Sarada's parentage then Akatsuki 3rd gen and onion-head having something to do with Itachi?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> yeah the itachi thing feels lik pure milking... so bad



Does it mean that Itachi is rather low in your top 10? 

I wonder why Itachi "milking" is so great with Kishi. Does he simply like Itachi SOOOO much or is it due to Itachi's popularity in Japan?


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Is it just me, or are people more interested in SasuSaku moments and Sarada's parentage then Akatsuki 3rd gen and onion-head having something to do with Itachi?



No, it's not you, but it shouldn't surprise you that much seing how "pairings" has always been a main topic by here, and this from the begining...


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2015)

Is all of the spoilers in the spoiler thread all that has been released so far? This break is killing me, I want to know how the soap opera concludes.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Is it just me, or are people more interested in SasuSaku moments and Sarada's parentage then Akatsuki 3rd gen and onion-head having something to do with Itachi?



i am more interested in onion head but we know nothing yet of him or the akatsuki people or his connection to itachi. until we see him at least fight in the release of the chapter, we can only speculate on summaries. there seems to be missing dialogue from the way onion head spoke "BUT he killed itachi" indicating there is something prior.

the parentage thing was debunked from the getgo, and sakura has been kicked out of the story so even more lol at SS which means all that people care about now is "does sasuke know he has salad or not?". 

in other words = more of sasuke and salad as daughter/father. 0 to 4 panels/pages of sasusaku in the entire run of the manga because kishi hates romance and sasuke too


----------



## Kishido (May 3, 2015)

If this 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are really able to somehow fight Naruto or Sasuke this manga is really wrong.

They should have been killed and spotted in an instant. But instead we will see the new generation dealing with Celebi and Itachi's cloacked lover


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2015)

Kishido said:


> If this 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are really able to somehow fight Naruto or Sasuke this manga is really wrong.
> 
> They should have been killed and spotted in an instant. But instead we will see the new generation dealing with Celebi and Itachi's cloacked lover



Didn't Evil state that Sasuke beat them really easily? And that the "hmm" was Sasuke sensing them?

Or perhaps they are so weak that Sasuke thought nothing of the feeling/them.


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2015)

Kishido said:


> *If this 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are really able to somehow fight Naruto or Sasuke this manga is really wrong.*
> 
> They should have been killed and spotted in an instant. But instead we will see the new generation dealing with Celebi and Itachi's cloacked lover



Pretty much this! 

Nardo could solo the 4 other kages with just clones, while Sasuke should be able to no-diff the whole shinobi world all by himself (and vice versa). They're beyond human kind in terms of strenght. 

Thus, their simple presence/existence should deter/discourage any hints of any threats.

This is why if Kishi is consistent, there can't be real villains in this "new era" but just strong opponents to hype the new generation (mostly Salad and Boruto). Naruto and Sasuke can only be here to be sure their kids arn't in real danger, no more.


----------



## Kishido (May 3, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Didn't Evil state that Sasuke beat them really easily? And that the "hmm" was Sasuke sensing them?
> 
> Or perhaps they are so weak that Sasuke thought nothing of the feeling/them.



Yeah he should have killed them right there... Now he is talking with Naruto about it.

LOL why. Just go sense them and kill the them...

But Kishi will probably make them above Kaguya level later on with some new super Sharingan power ups


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2015)

Since Kishi hid the Akatsuki's guy's face, I assume it's a character that familiar to us (otherwise there is not point of hiding it. ). When I was thinking of the possibilities about former characters that we know off...

1- Black Zetsu -> got sealed with Kaguya
2- Tobi ~ > got destroyed when they undid the MT.
3- White Zetsu ~ > ????

We have seen him giving the Rinnegan to madara, and then he appeared next to Tobi, but we have never seen
what happened to him after that, have we?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2015)

Kishido said:


> Yeah he should have killed them right there... Now he is talking with Naruto about it.
> 
> LOL why. Just go sense them and kill the them...
> 
> But Kishi will probably make them above Kaguya level later on with some new super Sharingan power ups



I think he's road to redemption prevents killing people.

lol yea, seems most likely given his previous work, but considering this is a super short series I doubt he would put something like that in that would require the new characters to level up for...I mean train for.


----------



## Tanuki (May 3, 2015)

Shisui manipulating Celebi to take revenge on Sasuke because he killed his gay lover Itachi


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Since Kishi hid the Akatsuki's guy's face, I assume it's a character that familiar to us (otherwise there is not point of hiding it. ). When I was thinking of the possibilities about former characters that we know off...
> 
> 1- Black Zetsu -> got sealed with Kaguya
> 2- Tobi ~ > got destroyed when they undid the MT.
> ...



Maybe he's that one guy standing in the mountains in the background from during the battle with Madara?


----------



## ch1p (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Since Kishi hid the Akatsuki's guy's face, I assume it's a character that familiar to us (otherwise there is not point of hiding it. ). When I was thinking of the possibilities about former characters that we know off...
> 
> 1- Black Zetsu -> got sealed with Kaguya
> 2- Tobi ~ > got destroyed when they undid the MT.
> ...



That was the argument for Akatsuki Leader back in teh day. I know your reasoning makes sense, but don't go down that rabbit hole without knowing that there's as much chance he's someone we don't know.

There's only one person that can fit that slot of someone we know and its Orochimaru. The rest are all heroes. Kishi made sure with that when he made alliance vs zetsu army, and not a real faction.

My bet is on alien people coming down to colonise. Maybe with Orochimaru's help since he lost his wind when Sasuke decided to fuck off being that and hang out with his friends instead.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2015)

But if Narudo and Sasuke went to talk to Oro to ask him about the "celebi guy" (as people named him lol) 
then that kinda unlikely. 

Especially with the fact that Oro left the Akatsuki. But guess, we will see soon. 



> Maybe he's that one guy standing in the mountains in the background from during the battle with Madara?



That was black Zetsu, and he got sealed.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> But if Narudo and Sasuke went to talk to Oro to ask him about the "celebi guy" (as people named him lol)
> then that kinda unlikely.
> 
> Especially with the fact that Oro left the Akatsuki. But guess, we will see soon.
> ...



My bet the Akatsuki dude is someone related to Zetsu.


----------



## Kishido (May 3, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> My bet the Akatsuki dude is someone related to Zetsu.



It is an evolved level 40 Zetsu


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That was black Zetsu, and he got sealed.



What, really? :amazed


----------



## ch1p (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> But if Narudo and Sasuke went to talk to Oro to ask him about the "celebi guy" (as people named him lol)
> then that kinda unlikely.
> 
> Especially with the fact that Oro left the Akatsuki. But guess, we will see soon.
> ...



Nothing stops him from going 'no guyz, I know nothing, i'm a reformed nice guy now' then kukuku on their backs. Uchihahaha has always been his drugs too.

He's literally the only guy that can fit a 'returning villain' role. The other option would be Hidan, but that's just lol. Or Mizuki.


----------



## Zensuki (May 3, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Pretty much this!
> 
> Nardo could solo the 4 other kages with just clones, while Sasuke should be able to no-diff the whole shinobi world all by himself (and vice versa). They're beyond human kind in terms of strenght.
> 
> ...



Err it was already said Sasuke wrecked the celebi guy. Not sure if the guy escaped or Sauske let him off, probably the former.


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2015)

I hope it's Karin "because you dumbed me" *laughing face*
or I guess another one of the Taka would do it.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Since Kishi hid the Akatsuki's guy's face, I assume it's a character that familiar to us (otherwise there is not point of hiding it. ). When I was thinking of the possibilities about former characters that we know off...
> 
> 1- Black Zetsu -> got sealed with Kaguya
> 2- Tobi ~ > got destroyed when they undid the MT.
> ...



It's Mecha Hidan.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

what if onion uchiha   is zetsu wih hair?


----------



## Kishido (May 3, 2015)

I bet Celebi is a result of all the tears of Uchiha's which have fallen down on mother earth


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 3, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> It's Mecha Hidan.



Mr. Akatsuki is not using any verbal quirk like that. He talks normally/generically unlike the other former Akatsuki members. 

I would actually be more worried about the way Mr. Onion is speaking. 

Mr. Onion's speaking pattern and creepy font is what's worrisome. 

He talks like a tailed-beast x white Zetsu x genjutsu'ed. 

Unlikely to be like a Hagoromo projection kind of being because he is a physical body. But he did talk to Kakashi in that font though too...


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 3, 2015)

wasn't really much of fight it more like genjutsu ... Sasuke after this little sensing need some answers an help so he called for Naruto for aid since the one in the hood seem more sinister stronger. i believe even Orochimaru seem troubled by them..  Sarada get what it meant to be ninja through her little travels, as later u see Mitsuki poping up to lend an hand to Sarada an Chocho again sharingan user, the fight get out of hand an Boruto end up stopping the fight an drag sarada back to konoha on request of sakura. 

you don't see much of Boruto due to he an prodigy an being OP. he the end game that sarada has to overcome! - rumour


----------



## Arles Celes (May 3, 2015)

If Kishi goes all out with this soap opera madness then maybe he will make the Akatsuki dude to be none other than........







......*Tadaaaam*    MInato!!!! 

Yeah, like he will reveal that the Minato we saw was just a clone with fake memories of the real one who was secretly evil and the man behind the man behind...Kaguya herself and was still alive while plotting his own sinister goals!!!!! The "AL is Minato" theory turns out to be true!!!


That or Mecha Hidan. 

Or Jashin himself LOL. 

With Goden Byakugam!!


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2015)

Please leave Minato alone. 
he does not  need any more shit from Kishi.


----------



## sugarmaple (May 3, 2015)

I think Celebi is someone who's related to Kisame/Shisui/Oro


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Please keep Minato alone.
> he does not any more shit from Kishi.



Of course it's not Minato. He talks too formally and uses honorifics appended to Sasuke's name. lol~~


----------



## Arles Celes (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Please leave Minato alone.
> he does not  need any more shit from Kishi.



No worries I think the Jashin/Mecha Hidan option is way more likely. 

Though I really hope that the Akatsuki dude is someone other than an Uchiha. I like those guys but I would prefer some variety at least...

Unless his fighting style is completely different from all other Uchihas and he does not have the angsty/crazy issues. 

Seriously, this manga did get a bit annoying with every villain being an angsty dude seeking world peace and a "Dark Naruto".

Kishi got DAMN obsessed with Dark Narutos.

Hell, I think that even Sasuke's extreme craziness was for the sake to make him the ultimate opposite to the rational and savior-like Naruto.

It was either Dark Narutos or his complete opposites.

As for abilities we did not get any new stuff since...guodudamas I think. And before that during the war it was just Rasengan variants, mokuton variants and Susanoo variants. Kishi is out of ideas in that regard and so plays the soap opera card.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> No worries I think the Jashin/Mecha Hidan option is way more likely.
> 
> Though I really hope that the Akatsuki dude is someone other than an Uchiha. I like those guys but I would prefer some variety at least...
> 
> ...



hoping to have new character intro in the story, since it centre focus on the Uchiha it the only way we will see more of Sasuke if it wasn't then it back to naruto but that ship as sailed. 

wild pull it turn out to be Madara back from the dead he pull Izanagi again, didn't Hagamoro didn't know that uchiha can pull the cheat death card out that there way out.

in the end it mostly the next gen that will dealt with the threat.eg Sarada an co!


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Please leave Minato alone.
> he does not  need any more shit from Kishi.



I forgot he even existed.


----------



## Kishido (May 3, 2015)

I see the new villians wanting to create a new eye.

Using the Rinnegan + Tenseigan


----------



## Trojan (May 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> I forgot he even existed.



Which is good.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

sugarmaple said:


> I think Celebi is someone who's related to Kisame/Shisui/Oro



his hair style is similar to someone from someone in the mist 



Hussain said:


> Which is good.



indeed....  really good


----------



## shade0180 (May 3, 2015)

Well the only real threat would be another God. Since they did seal a god..

 So the best bet if Kishi really wanted to move this is use Jashin as the Main villain.


----------



## tkpirate (May 3, 2015)

this kid really thinks he can kill Sasuke with normal Sharingan.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Well the only real threat would be another God. Since they did seal a god..
> 
> So the best bet if Kishi really wanted to move this is use Jashin as the Main villain.



or bring back evil itachi since he is a god


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> or bring back *evil Oro* since he is a god



Fixed!


----------



## TRN (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> or bring back evil itachi since he is a god



Obito with the will of rin would off panel god itachi. 

That why he was the boss of the club


Itachi need edo tensei 

Obito comes back whenever he feel like it


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2015)

What would be Sasuke's reaction if the 2 fodders have implanted dem Itachi's cells a la Kabuto to become god-tier?


----------



## TRN (May 3, 2015)

Mariko said:


> What would be Sasuke's reaction if the 2 fodders have implanted dem Itachi's cells a la Kabuto to become god-tier?



unleash 7 gate lee


----------



## sugarmaple (May 3, 2015)

Mariko said:


> What would be Sasuke's reaction if the 2 fodders have implanted dem Itachi's cells a la Kabuto to become god-tier?



he'll go Revolution or some sort


----------



## mayumi (May 3, 2015)

The main villain is actually Bolt or Salad from the future.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2015)

i think celebi is zetsu stuff 

see that you named it celebi and celebi reminds us of a plant u.u


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2015)

Mariko said:


> What would be Sasuke's reaction if the 2 fodders have implanted dem Itachi's cells a la Kabuto to become god-tier?



*Sasuke*: "So you've managed to implant yourself some of my bro's cells to get his power... How ironical!"

*The 2 fodders*: "What are you speaking about? With prime Itachi's god powas you're no match for us... Be ready to die!"

_The 2 fodders awaken Itachi's Suzanoo_...

_The 2 Suzanoos forehead poke Sasuke_...

*The 2 fodder*s: "Wtf?!"

*Sasuke*: 

*Sasuke*: "Lol @ you fool! Do you even know what bromance means?"


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

mayumi said:


> The main villain is actually Bolt or Salad from the future.



its the slut who gave our ninja aids......... or maybe itachi gave her ninja aids............ or sasuke?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 3, 2015)

What about Black Zetsu part that was guraded by current Mizukage, i don't remeber it being sealed.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> What about Black Zetsu part that was guraded by current Mizukage, i don't remeber it being sealed.



naruto sealed it with kaguya.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 3, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> No worries I think the Jashin/Mecha Hidan option is way more likely.
> 
> Though I really hope that the Akatsuki dude is someone other than an Uchiha. I like those guys but I would prefer some variety at least...
> 
> ...




 Wait...Arles? Are you actually a psychologist? And yes, I agree with all of this.


----------



## Shattering (May 3, 2015)

My bet for main villian is spiral zetsu, he didn't get any background, entered the war without any hint and left in a strange way, if he somehow survived is one of the few with the knowledge to make anything possible.

Orochimaru is quite washed up to become main villian again...


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2015)

Shattering said:


> My bet for main villian is spiral zetsu, he didn't get any background, entered the war without any hint and left in a strange way, if he somehow survived is one of the few with the knowledge to make anything possible.
> 
> Orochimaru is quite washed up to become main villian again...



Not if Spiral Zetsu took control of Oro's body (and skills/knowledges).... 

Edit:

Or the opposite...


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> his hair style is similar to someone from someone in the mist



How is that funny?


----------



## Edo Madara (May 3, 2015)

What can be threat for naruto sauce at this point? Damnit kishi

Akatsuki guy is shisui


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> What can be threat for naruto sauce at this point? Damnit kishi
> 
> Akatsuki guy is shisui



Why in fuck's name would it be Shisui?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 3, 2015)

Shisui is dead... the guy killed himself. That's why Kabuto tried to revive him with Edo Tensei.

I don't see what value that robed dude thinks an Akatsuki cloak will have now since it is well known that they're no more.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> How is that funny?


its not 



Klue said:


> Why in fuck's name would it be Shisui?



did you see his dead body? 

did he not give itachi adis?


----------



## Revolution (May 3, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> What can be threat for naruto sauce at this point? Damnit kishi
> 
> Akatsuki guy is shisui



This is everyone's fear.  

The fact that this is an extention series should bring new characters and not old ones that should have showed up in the original of they were ever meant to show it.


----------



## Overhaul (May 3, 2015)

I can smell the '*insert character here* is cloaked akatsuki fodder' theories already.

I'll be the first to say he's

*Spoiler*: __ 



teuchi.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Revy said:


> I can smell the '*insert character here* is cloaked akatsuki fodder' theories already.
> 
> I'll be the first to say he's
> 
> ...



you make me...........


----------



## Arles Celes (May 3, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Wait...Arles? Are you actually a psychologist? And yes, I agree with all of this.



Well, I've studied psychology for 2 years and I was doing rather well but I had to end it due to travels. Maybe one day I will finish it. 



Klue said:


> Why in fuck's name would it be Shisui?



Hmmm, maybe due to his connections to Itachi, because we never saw him in action and also due to the fact that we never saw him die. It was only implied that he died.

He was really strong and Kishi could have made him much stronger since his "death" when Itachi was 13 years old.

But maybe he isn't an Uchiha at all. Then again why hide his face? Maybe for mystery's sake alone? Hmmm...

I'm more worried about that kid with sharingan. What if he was...Itachi's SON?!


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 3, 2015)

Shattering said:


> My bet for main villian is spiral zetsu, he didn't get any background, entered the war without any hint and left in a strange way, if he somehow survived is one of the few with the knowledge to make anything possible.
> 
> Orochimaru is quite washed up to become main villian again...



I agree with. At this point we cant eve say"oh but they die". Thanks to the war. Any one can come back.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2015)

It's probably Spiral Yamato.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 3, 2015)

Another asspull, but when would be the next chapter release?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 3, 2015)

Klue said:


> It's probably Spiral Yamato.



Would be cool actually.

But didn't he like...die for no reason at all?

Its like as if the plot itself killed him. 

Yamato just dodged his attack and looked astounded as Spiral died.


----------



## Revolution (May 3, 2015)

It's odd how Naruto is being called now by Sasuke and (it would be cool if he flies back on that eagle) comes back after years and years of seperation . . .


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Revolution said:


> It's odd how Naruto is being called now by Sasuke and (it would be cool if he flies back on that eagle) comes back after years and years of seperation . . .



i am still trying to get over the following:

1- if this isnt the first hawk sasuke sends, how come salad never sensed that hawk before?. 
2- if this isn't the first hawk sasuke has sent, how come naruto never took sasuke back with him or sakura and salad to meet sasuke?. dont use "to protect them". chouchou refers to salad as an uchiha and she/sakura/house is plastard with "uchiha". also, with that logic, why not make her harono like naruto was uzumaki because his daddy wasn't there?.
3- if sasuke sent hawks before, why salad never read a letter from him? why sakura never gave those letters to salad?.
4- why didn't sasuke come back to konoha and only use hawks for 12 years?. he is a demi god for fuck's sake.
5- the distance between konoha and sasuke's current location seems to be close if chouchou and naruto can keep up with him.
6- the new spoiler does not mention anything evil has mentioned and evil does not mention anything the new spoiler has mentioned. also, only evil's spoiler has been 100% confirmed through images. the other spoiler is more concerned about the hawk than new sharingan boy. infact, both of the spoilers seem to have different cliffhangers:

evil: salad does not have any birth certificate.
new spoiler: salad and chouchou follow naruto to meet up with sasuke. however, evil only says that naruto will meet up with sasuke and go find oro. no mention of salad and chouchou
7- why isn't there any pic of sasuke and sakura together if he indeed left knowing he has a kid?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2015)

The cloaked guy is Minato. :ignoramus



Revolution said:


> It's odd how Naruto is being called now by Sasuke and (it would be cool if he flies back on that eagle) comes back after years and years of seperation . . .



I'd wager Naruto has missed him more than Sakura did.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Luiz said:


> The cloaked guy is Minato. :ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> I'd wager Naruto has missed him more than Sakura did.



makes a clone for the village to go meet sasuke > doesn't make a clone for the village to play with his son.

.......... did he also make clones for hinata after himawari was born?. i mean, i know himawari looks weird but come on dude, not cool


----------



## TRN (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> makes a clone for the village to go meet sasuke > doesn't make a clone for the village to play with his son.
> 
> .......... did he also make clones for hinata after himawari was born?. i mean, i know himawari looks weird but come on dude, not cool



It look like sasuke is too scared to go alone     He need the Hokage to fuck shit up


----------



## Arles Celes (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> makes a clone for the village to go meet sasuke > doesn't make a clone for the village to play with his son.
> 
> .......... did he also make clones for hinata after himawari was born?. i mean, i know himawari looks weird but come on dude, not cool



Naruto simply got sorted out his priorities 

It would be even better if Shika sees him leave and shouts at him to stop:

Shika: Naruto what are you doing?! You have plenty of paperwork still to handle! And the village...who will protect the village? A mere clone for such a task? You are putting Sasuke above the village itself?

Narutoamn straight. Now shut up, I'm going to meet Sasuke and that's it.  

Shika:...Does his obsession with his lover know no limits?


----------



## TRN (May 3, 2015)

I wonder the difference between naruto level and sauke    Naruto have to save another uchiha from their self destruction


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2015)

TRN said:


> It look like sasuke is too scared to go alone     He need the Hokage to fuck shit up



Hokage is on clean up duty. 

Once that's done, he'll return to Konoha and help raise Sasuake's bastard.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 3, 2015)

TRN said:


> I wonder the difference between naruto level and sauke    Naruto have to save another uchiha from their self destruction



Well, Sasuke apparently handled said Uchiha rather easily.

Its about the will of Itachi or something. And Itachi tnj'd Naruto himself with his talk about how a hokage is one who is acknowledged by others rather than becoming one means that you will be acknowledged. 

Maybe Itachi will be Rinne Tensei'd this time? That kid could be Itachi's child...if he is then the forum will explode.



Klue said:


> Hokage is on clean up duty.
> 
> Once that's done, he'll return to Konoha and help raise Sasuake's bastard.



Ouch. 

He may rise Itachi's bastard too.

Naruto the Uchiha babysitter. 

While his own son cries for affection.


----------



## NW (May 3, 2015)

Korosensei said:


> These guys.


The guys who are already all dead?



ch1p said:


> Hiding the certificate makes no sense if they're hiding she's an uchiha. Certificate is in the archives, where not many will see. Sarada has the Uchiha fan on her backs, where everyone can see.* It would work with 700, but not 701.*


what 



Luiz said:


> The cloaked guy is Minato. :ignoramus


nah, Shisui. He was Itachi's gay lover that gave him Ninja AIDS and he faked his death to watch over him from the shadows. But he fell into true darkness when he watched Sasuke let Itachi die. :ignoramus

The blonde is their anally-conceived child.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (May 3, 2015)

Fusion said:


> nah, Shisui. He was Itachi's gay lover that gave him Ninja AIDS and he faked his death to watch over him from the shadows. But he fell into true darkness when he watched Sasuke let Itachi die. :ignoramus
> 
> The blonde is their anally-conceived child.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2015)

TRN said:


> It look like sasuke is too scared to go alone     He need the Hokage to fuck shit up





Evil said:


> No, he got rekt like a bitch and had to run from Sasuke.




So much reaching and he's barely returned. Sasuke hasn't lost his touch.


----------



## Indra (May 3, 2015)

I feel like chapter 3 is going to be another 360 in terms of plot :


----------



## jorge2060 88 (May 3, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Still rustling those jimmies indeed.





Luiz said:


> So much reaching and he's barely returned. Sasuke hasn't lost his touch.



Sasuke never disappoints


----------



## Arisu (May 3, 2015)

Sasuke sent his hawk for Naruto cause title character must be relevant to the story 

And seriously, maybe Sasuke doesn't want to show himself in the village? But he wants to talk with Naruto about something important for village's safety O.o'
He has to report over his 12 year long mission.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

what if the guy in the cloak is kabuto and after itachi's TNJ, he decided to be an uchiha?



Arisu said:


> Sasuke sent his hawk for Naruto cause title character must be relevant to the story
> 
> And seriously, maybe Sasuke doesn't want to show himself in the village? But he wants to talk with Naruto about something important for village's safety O.o'
> He has to report over his 12 year long mission.



man, ninja skype must be fucking expensive in the naruto universe


----------



## jorge2060 88 (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if the guy in the cloak is kabuto and after itachi's TNJ, he decided to be an uchiha?



God no!! That would be just awful 



Addy said:


> man, ninja skype must be fucking expensive in the naruto universe



Well before chapter 700 the only one we've seen using some kind of skype were the lords and it seemed to use some pretty expensive equipment maybe that is still the case i dunno :\


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

jorge2060 88 said:


> God no!! That would be just awful


kabuto: you killed our prophet!!!!!!!! 
sasuke: who? 
kabuto: itachi 
itachi in heaven/hell: god no...... 



> Well before chapter 700 the only one we've seen using some kind of skype were the lords and it seemed to use some pretty expensive equipment maybe that is still the case i dunno :\



but they have ipads, 40 inch flat tvs, macbooks, but no affordable internet and 3g? 

maybe that hawk is faster than the internet....... rennigan hawk


----------



## MS81 (May 3, 2015)

I bet it's orochimaru son in the hidden cloak.


----------



## heartsutra (May 3, 2015)

I think the reason why Sasuke might not rely on technology is because … batteries. Besides, hawk-kun is probably like a partner for him and simply more reliable.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2015)

I still can't get over how shitty the villains are in this series.

I expected bad but I didn't expect this. 

1) Return of the Akatsuki for no reason considering how all the leaders (and members) are dead.

2) More dumbasses obsessed with Itachi (after 20 years).

3) Kishi trying to amend the major plotholes in his last series by using what seems to be the Sharingan horde (sorry but there is no way he had this planned way back then. He forgot about it and is now trying to fix that).

4) The blonde dude looks suspiciously like another alien.

5) Also looks like he's pulling Orochimaru out of the fridge as a plot-device villain.

Wow. Amazing.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I bet it's orochimaru son in the hidden cloak.



well, the villain will be connected to oro or else why go to oro 

he/she is also connected to itachi and seems to control onion uchiha.

he/she seems to agree with itachi's actions on killing the uchiha clan which means they could know the truth about the uchiha clan.

connection to oro and itachi. 16 years later  after his death........... 

oro and itachi's bastard son/oro's clone? :amazed


----------



## jorge2060 88 (May 3, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> I still can't get over how shitty the villains are in this series.
> 
> I expected bad but I didn't expect this.
> 
> ...



Pika after all we've been through just shut off your mind and enjoy the nostalgia induced ride!


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> I still can't get over how shitty the villains are in this series.
> 
> I expected bad but I didn't expect this.
> 
> ...



why do you people never learn? 

the last time kishimoto tried to be original with a "villain" we got fucking kaguya. a personality deprived, brainless white haired kushina with a useless rennigan, sharingan, and lolbyakugan.

so yes, i am 100% content with my uchiha villeins


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 3, 2015)

Nagato was the only real villain from a real life perspective. Every other villain was more fictional and more candy eye special... blant and lame.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Nagato was the only real villain from a real life perspective. Every other villain was more fictional and more candy eye special... blant and lame.



i have to disagree on that because "my pain is greater than yours" is where pain lost all his allure to me.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> i have to disagree on that because "my pain is greater than yours" is where pain lost all his allure to me.



compare him to all other villain and you will se that his more of a real life villain with certain aspects.
war backgrouund, chilldhood story as orphan... etc
real reason to change something... it wasnt just yahiko he had way more shit in his life.


his not a perfect villain but comparing to all other villains his 10x times better.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> why do you people never learn?
> 
> the last time kishimoto tried to be original with a "villain" we got fucking kaguya. a personality deprived, brainless white haired kushina with a useless rennigan, sharingan, and lolbyakugan.
> 
> so yes, i am 100% content with my *uchiha villeins *



They are not villains they dont even want sharingan they want rin'negan and there always weak with shit moves.

sasuke got the shakes and called naruto over two cloaked guys.The guy had 12 years to fix this sharingan mess.And he's calling naruto to clean it up.

Hopefully it was kabuto.Naruto cant keep clowning these useless doujutsu users.Hopefully its kabuto would explain sasukes shakes and calling naruto.Plus we can get teh sage mode fight we wanted.

There's only two genetic mutating villains left kabuto & oro. Naruto gaiden kabuto gets waxxed.And Bolt movie oro gets waxxed by naruto.


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> They are not villains they dont even want sharingan they want rin'negan and there always weak with shit moves.
> 
> sasuke got the shakes and called naruto over two cloaked guys.The guy had 12 years to fix this sharingan mess.And he's calling naruto to clean it up.
> 
> ...



I think you need to read those spoilers again. 

If Kabuto is still evil what was the point of his fight with the Uchiha bros?


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> compare him to all other villain and you will se that his more of a real life villain with certain aspects.
> war backgrouund, chilldhood story as orphan... etc
> real reason to change something... it wasnt just yahiko he had way more shit in his life.
> 
> ...



i know no one is perfect but the thing about pain is that  after that line when we finally his background, none of his war background explains  anything  to me. 

why does pain think nukes are the answer? what made pain think temporary peace is the only answer? why did he go insane after losing yahiko even though he should have been prepared since he handled his parents' death quite well? why did he throw all of his so called "best friend" ideals in favor of new ones? WHERE ARE THE STAGES OF HIM BECOMING AN EVIL PERSON?.

i will tell you why....... because yahiko died........... because oro's parents died........... because itachi died......... because rin died.

sorry kishi, that's not an answer. that's lazy


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> i have to disagree on that because "my pain is greater than yours" is where pain lost all his allure to me.



pain brought that metal gear level plot. Plus he leveled konoha. Pain's plot was deep and fitted well the ninjaverse how it would effect the nations,economic balance, bijuus made damn sense as weapon so did gedou mazou. Akatsuki made sense as well as kakuzu always on the hunt for money. 

The plot fell off hard when we got child of prophecy ,rikudou ,senju,uchiha moon bullshit. Kishi and his editors fucked up the balance of real ninja and over the top fantasy plot.

Thats why gatou was the realist and best villain to date.Gatou was thorough bread visionary. Now its tech world ninajs aint got shit to do but fight has been cloaked dudes. All hail Gatou he called it all. Kishi can't take it to that level of writing with bolt era he's not commited in naruto anymore.So many awesome plots he could write.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> I think you need to read those spoilers again.
> 
> *If Kabuto is still evil what was the point of his fight with the Uchiha bros*?



itachi setting part 3 which is the real reason he didnt kill him?


----------



## sasutachi (May 3, 2015)

he is itachi's son...


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

wait, salad is hanging out with karui and chouji, chouchou's parents at what seems to be a restaurant XD

there goes "salad staying with the uzumaki family" theories. man, kishi is really finding new ways to not involve them/sakura........ even putting the plot outside of konoha 

well......... except for naruto but you know....... he is naruto


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait, salad is hanging out with karui and chouji, chouchou's parents at what seems to be a restaurant XD
> 
> there goes "salad staying with the uzumaki family" theories. man, kishi is really finding new ways to not involve them/sakura........ even putting the plot outside of konoha
> 
> well......... except for naruto but you know....... he is naruto


what is funnier is that Sasuke's daughter ended up as a big friend of Karui's daughter

Karui who wanted to kill Sasuke who was a criminal and tried to capture Bee

i wonder when Sarada will discover this haha


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> what is funnier is that Sasuke's daughter ended up as a big friend of Karui's daughter
> 
> Karui who wanted to kill Sasuke who was a criminal and tried to capture Bee
> 
> i wonder when Sarada will discover this haha



what if sakura said that sasuke is a hero......... and didn't say anything else?..... then again, sasuke doesn't seem to have told her jack shit about itachi's truth 

kishi said recently that he enjoyed writing chouchou the most 

i wanna hear some of her sass towards sasuke 

"girl, tell him to give yo ass dat shriningan majeg of his as child support before he splits......... mmmhmmm *does the finger thing*"


----------



## Jeαnne (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if sakura said that sasuke is a hero......... and didn't say anything else?..... then again, sasuke doesn't seem to have told her jack shit about itachi's truth
> 
> kishi said recently that he enjoyed writing chouchou the most
> 
> ...


too much


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Nagato was the only real villain from a real life perspective. Every other villain was more fictional and more candy eye special... blant and lame.



This reminds of Akatsuki's original plan. The one where Pein described how they were going to destroy the five great countries by monopolizing the shinobi world.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> This reminds of Akatsuki's original plan. The one where Pein described how they were going to destroy the five great countries by monopolizing the shinobi world.



now, THAT was a good plan. 

temporary peace through nukes......... what? ninja cold war? what?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> i know no one is perfect but the thing about pain is that  after that line when we finally his background, none of his war background explains  anything  to me.
> 
> why does pain think nukes are the answer? what made pain think temporary peace is the only answer? why did he go insane after losing yahiko even though he should have been prepared since he handled his parents' death quite well? why did he throw all of his so called "best friend" ideals in favor of new ones? WHERE ARE THE STAGES OF HIM BECOMING AN EVIL PERSON?.
> 
> ...



i really suggest you watch all of the nagato chapters, all his background, it has enough developemnt.
many people think that the end of naruto would have been great after nagato...

you lost alot of info on the way but kishi explains alot of stuff that he did and how he changen, not perfectly but by all means way better then all the other villans.

like it was said by nagato himself, i had to great pains in my life... and it wasnt just cuz yahiko that he decided to change things, it was because hanzo was a dickhead and he got the revenge on hanzo in the end...


----------



## NW (May 3, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> This reminds of Akatsuki's original plan. The one where Pein described how they were going to destroy the five great countries by monopolizing the shinobi world.


That never was the plan

Nagatoast played them for suckers


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i really suggest you watch all of the nagato chapters, all his background, it has enough developemnt.
> many people think that the end of naruto would have been great after nagato...
> 
> you lost alot of info on the way but kishi explains alot of stuff that he did and how he changen, not perfectly but by all means way better then all the other villans.
> ...



to each his own, bro. to each his own


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 3, 2015)

Gatou was the best this is all fact pure scumbag & he didnt even fight.


----------



## NW (May 3, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Gatou was the best this is all fact pure scumbag & he didnt even fight.


That's the problem with kishi

you're 

a dick with no story that's just a generic douche
- gatou 

generically evil pawn of a larger organization
-many of akatsuki

a boring, nigh-invincible god with a ridiculous backstory
-kaguya

a lunatic with some grandiose plan for peace that always involves killing shitloads of people and acting like a sadistic fuck
-Obito
-Nagato
-madara

a seemingly promising twisted villain that just gets trolled all the time
-oro

sympathetic pawn
-kabuto

And then there's BZ. probably the closest thing to a real villain this franchise has. Too bad he's made of goo and it was all for mommy 

so the sharingan ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) should at least be interesting


----------



## shintebukuro (May 3, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> I still can't get over how shitty the villains are in this series.
> 
> I expected bad but I didn't expect this.
> 
> ...



I believe Kishi originally said that he had planned for a few extra arcs after the Kaguya fight, but decided to stop the series at 700, and the remainder have/will been made into movies/gaiden. 

So, don't look at it from the perspective of "Oh, what bullshit is Kishi gonna throw at us this week, gang?" but more like "Oh, what did he originally conceive for villains when the power levels went post-Kaguya and NvS?"


I'm _interested_ to know what kind of villains are even possible.


----------



## Raventhal (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> naruto sealed it with kaguya.



Actually, no it was pinned down.  The other half was sealed.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Raventhal said:


> Actually, no it was pinned down.  The other half was sealed.



you sure?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 3, 2015)

TRN said:


> *I wonder the difference between naruto level and sauke*    Naruto have to save another uchiha from their self destruction


Naruto have an arm


----------



## Raventhal (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> you sure?



Yep.  Dude with the sword diced him and pinned him down.  The lower half split off.  That was the one that was sealed.  The upper half was pinned down by the sword.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Raventhal said:


> Yep.  Dude with the sword diced him and pinned him down.  The lower half split off.  That was the one that was sealed.  The upper half was pinned down by the sword.



.............


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 3, 2015)

its good we getting more Sharingans.

now we need Sasuke Rinnegan feats.


----------



## Addy (May 3, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> anyway it good we getting more Sharingans.
> 
> now we need Sasuke Rinnegan feats.



kishi said last year when the manga ended that:

"i wanted to make a story where sasuke searches for the origins of kaguya but didnt want people to think the manga would continue ".

translation of what kishi actually said in light of the new chapter and salad being the main character: 

"fuck the byakugan, fuck the hyuuga, fuck kaguya, fuck the otsotski, and fuck hamura. uchiha for life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! " and then kishi proceeded to fuck the last DVD until it breaks while looking at his phone's sharingan wallpaper.

so yeah, even kishi admits that kaguya was pure movie filler


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> its good we getting more Sharingans.
> 
> now we need Sasuke Rinnegan feats.



This please.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 3, 2015)

Fusion said:


> That's the problem with kishi
> 
> you're
> 
> ...



They were lapdogs playing police in a village of shinobi  .They got waxxed by 15 year old.They killed themselves to power up reducing numbers .
These guys are not interesting.They are washed up has been, They are not even strong.Sasuke should of dealt with this he went on this clean up mission for 12 years.

Gatou was real deal badass.He actually hired and paid ninjas.Those dumb fucks outside of pain were running around doing charity work listening to shadows.Kakuzu was onl dude getting paid. 

Gatou kept it real and he was right as this era in naruverse its about industrial world & tech. Ninjas just do dumb shit like moon flashing.Gatou keeps it real and actually tried to change the game.Now yall ninjas extinct.Needing loans and shit. We need more gatous.Cause kishi is not writing  x1999 level plot.and some sick freak to merge the dimensions calling the aliens to come..

Look at that bio   

He kicked haku's girly face on the floor.He dont even fight all hail gatou dono.

Seriously gatou,pain/akatsuki metal gear plot ,danzou,hanzo were good plots bijuus and gedou made damn sense. Before this moon bullshit. Kishi and the editors lost the balance of fantasy and realism for naruverse.We aint even seen the damage the last war caused across the villages.All we see is broke ass ninjas.Naruto & hyuuga balling.

Gatou had it right just be industrialist.Ending up with loans jeez you saved the world wtf happened to you sakura.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 3, 2015)

I know it may be a bit early, but I hope Sarada has a pink susanoo. It would be awesome!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2015)

shintebukuro said:


> *I believe Kishi originally said that he had planned for a few extra arcs after the Kaguya fight, but decided to stop the series at 700, and the remainder have/will been made into movies/gaiden*.
> 
> So, don't look at it from the perspective of "Oh, what bullshit is Kishi gonna throw at us this week, gang?" but more like "Oh, what did he originally conceive for villains when the power levels went post-Kaguya and NvS?"
> 
> ...



That's funny, because I remember him saying that he didn't care to write any of that stuff because he didn't want anyone thinking the series was continuing. 

Anyway sorry, but it's impossible to see the Kaguya shit as anything Kishi planned more than a few months before its appearance so even if these new villains are related to the aliens, that doesn't mean they were planned long in advance. 

The fact that these villains are just a mishmash of old ideas is a pretty clear sign that once again, he's making things up on the fly. 

He probably got backlash about adding aliens so he gave them Akatsuki cloaks and Sharingan because he knows the fandom liked that stuff. 

The Itachi reference alone_ screams_ fanservice.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 3, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait, salad is hanging out with karui and chouji, chouchou's parents at what seems to be a restaurant XD
> 
> there goes "salad staying with the uzumaki family" theories. man, kishi is really finding new ways to not involve them/sakura........ even putting the plot outside of konoha
> 
> well......... except for naruto but you know....... he is naruto



I now...IS IT NOT GREAT!

Stay with old teammates family?Nope!
Stay with child hood friend? Nope!
Let go stay with the girl that the mother that when you first meet she try to kick you into a lake and yeah she what your husband die..Yep!

The best part is with just two chapter. Salad has shone  to be a better friend  as well as have one then bother her father and mother did.


----------



## ch1p (May 3, 2015)

Fusion said:


> what



In 700, no kid had clan symbols on their backs, neither did the adults. It would be "easy" to hide an uchiha child, it would be "easy" to hide any child.

In 701, kids have clan symbols on their backs, and so the adults. It's not "easy" to hide an uchiha child when she and the wife goes around parading the uchiha on their backs, and their front door is flanked with uchihas. It's there for everyone to see. In contrast, a birth certificate is in the archives, where people would have to request to see.

They're not trying to hide Sarada being an Uchiha in 701. It could be that they might have tried to hide her in the past though. The missing records might be an artifact from that time.

It's also worth nothing that Sakura is conveniently knocked out (LOL) and Sasuke far away. Neither can answer any questions. Shizune keeps this mystery. First by saying Sakura faints a lot (when she doesn't) and now that there are no records of Sarada's birth. People that are close to Sasuke and Sakura are suspect. Tsunade, Shizune, Ino, Kakashi, Naruto. In fact, if Sakura gave birth in the Leaf, Shizune is a likely candidate to have helped her. It is suspect that Kishi uses her for this.



shintebukuro said:


> I believe Kishi originally said that he had planned for a few extra arcs after the Kaguya fight, but decided to stop the series at 700, and the remainder have/will been made into movies/gaiden.
> 
> So, don't look at it from the perspective of "Oh, what bullshit is Kishi gonna throw at us this week, gang?" but more like "Oh, what did he originally conceive for villains when the power levels went post-Kaguya and NvS?"
> 
> ...



It could be. Tsunade's fight against Madara feels more like what he had planned for her fight against Pain, but that got cut off by the editors.


----------



## Shattering (May 3, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's funny, because I remember him saying that he didn't care to write any of that stuff because he didn't want anyone thinking the series was continuing.
> 
> Anyway sorry, but it's impossible to see the Kaguya shit as anything Kishi planned more than a few months before its appearance so even if these new villains are related to the aliens, that doesn't mean they were planned long in advance.
> 
> ...



He took a 4 months break to create a mini series of probably 10 chapters if it has to end before the movie release, there's no fucking way he is making things up on the fly, can we please give the poor guy a chance before we start to attack him again?


----------



## NW (May 3, 2015)

I don't really understand most of this post 



B.o.t.i said:


> They were lapdogs playing police in a village of shinobi  .They got waxxed by 15 year old.They killed themselves to power up reducing numbers .
> These guys are not interesting.They are washed up has been, They are not even strong.Sasuke should of dealt with this he went on this clean up mission for 12 years.


We don't even know who they are yet.

Anyway, gato is too cowardly to be a really engaging villain. he just sits back and uses his influence to do things, but he really doesn't have the kind of villainy you'd expect from a shonen.


----------



## Indra (May 3, 2015)

Rinengan feats? :

Expect 3T Sharingan and SM Naruto feats.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 3, 2015)

shintebukuro said:


> I believe Kishi originally said that he had planned for a few extra arcs after the Kaguya fight, but decided to stop the series at 700, and the remainder have/will been made into movies/gaiden.
> 
> So, don't look at it from the perspective of "Oh, what bullshit is Kishi gonna throw at us this week, gang?" but more like "Oh, what did he originally conceive for villains when the power levels went post-Kaguya and NvS?"
> 
> ...



I dunno about extra arcs, but I recall Kishi saying he wanted to cover Sasuke learning more about who and what Kayuga is and how to prevent her return. 

I assumed that was the reason Sasuke left for so long.

Maybe the robed individual is going to try to revive Kayuga.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 3, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's funny, because I remember him saying that he didn't care to write any of that stuff because he didn't want anyone thinking the series was continuing.



The general idea is that he had stories left to explore, but couldn't fit them into the war anywhere. He would've had to tack them on the end after Naruto vs. Sasuke, and it would make people think the series would continue.

Rather than the ideas being untold, we're getting them in a different form.



> Anyway sorry, but it's impossible to see the Kaguya shit as anything Kishi planned more than a few months before its appearance so even if these new villains are related to the aliens, that doesn't mean they were planned long in advance.



Oh, is _that_ what this is all about...



> The fact that these villains are just a mishmash of old ideas is a pretty clear sign that once again, he's making things up on the fly.



He designed Sarada at least a year ago, probably more, and she clearly resembled Karin then. 

Sasuke was also written to have left Konoha on a mission, and then in 700 we see him seeing something in the forest.


I believe: 
-Sarada resembling Karin and having what might be her glasses
-Sarada's mysterious birth
-Sasuke's "mission" he's been on for 12 years
-this new Akatsuki member
-Obito's mysterious Sharingan collection
-Mitsuki

are all connected somehow, and this story will essentially just be a lead-in to the movie...like an extended exposition.



> He probably got backlash about adding aliens so he gave them Akatsuki cloaks and Sharingan because he knows the fandom liked that stuff.



Wow, so he added _clothing_ to a character because fans get a bit of nostalgia from it...what a _sin_.

And you know damn well that the Sharingan collection was a seed Kishi planted a long time ago.



> The Itachi reference alone_ screams_ fanservice.



I agree. But give it a chance.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 3, 2015)

.

Spoilers mentioning Itachi.

Maybe its Itachi's son.


----------



## Cymbalize (May 3, 2015)

what's been bothering me is that why does this boy care about itachi? given that this is the 3rd member of the genin team or maybe going by the fact that he couldn't be a day older than 12-13, why does he care? itachi died 13 years ago, around the time that he was born or probably even before he was born. How could itachi have impacted his life? Not a single way. This boy shouldn't even know of itachi much less exact revenge on his name. Smell's like bullshit to me,


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 3, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I know it may be a bit early, but I hope Sarada has a pink susanoo. It would be awesome!


I want it red.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I know it may be a bit early, but I hope Sarada has a pink susanoo. It would be awesome!















No.


----------



## ch1p (May 3, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> Spoilers mentioning Itachi.
> 
> Maybe its Itachi's son.



It can't be Itachi's son, he got RKTD by Sasuke. Unless he was faking it and lost on purpose like his daddy.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I know it may be a bit early, but I hope Sarada has a pink susanoo. It would be awesome!



sharingan is all she will get. not MS 



ch1p said:


> It can't be Itachi's son, he got RKTD by Sasuke. Unless he was faking it and lost on purpose like his daddy.



or he actually has pink hair and just like salad, his genes got degraded


----------



## Hexa (May 4, 2015)

Sarada (and Bolt/ChouChou) are going to have to fight someone at some point during the miniseries, I guess.  The Sharingan guy seems like a good enough candidate.  The cloaked figure might be the movie villain, though.


----------



## Revolution (May 4, 2015)

_Looks at a bit of conversation between shintebukuro and PikaCheeka_

I have to agree that Kishimoto is just throwing fanservice into the panels because he meant it when he said


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Sarada (and Bolt/ChouChou) are going to have to fight someone at some point during the miniseries, I guess.  The Sharingan guy seems like a good enough candidate.  The cloaked figure might be the movie villain, though.



i think kishi  divided the story into salad section followed by bolt. if the spoiler is to be believed, bolt isnt even with salad and chouchou. maybe bolt's story takea place inside of konoha while salads story place outside of konoha?.


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2015)

<---------- Still wants to understand what makes Boruto a prodigy, and what category of Prodigy. Clan techniques, overall ninjutsu, or just exceptional abilities in everything?

Kishimoto is a tease.


----------



## ch1p (May 4, 2015)

Revolution said:


> _Looks at a bit of conversation between shintebukuro and PikaCheeka_
> 
> I have to agree that Kishimoto is just throwing fanservice into the panels because he meant it when he said



That's just silly.

First, because the Obito reveal, he was actually engaged on. He had a lot of humour and a lot of artistic details. He was having fun. Therefore that page isn't Kishi's thoughts, not at that time.

Second, because if he didn't care about the gaiden, he wouldn't have done it in the first place. Just because he didn't care about the end part of the manga, doesn't mean he doesn't care about the gaiden.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 4, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Sarada (and Bolt/ChouChou) are going to have to fight someone at some point during the miniseries, I guess.  The Sharingan guy seems like a good enough candidate.  The cloaked figure might be the movie villain, though.


I agree. In fact, I expect Naruto and Sasuke to die within five chapters. Heading into battle while their kids follow is a huge death-flag.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 4, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It can't be Itachi's son, he got RKTD by Sasuke. Unless he was faking it and lost on purpose like his daddy.



.

They did it in Hokuto No Ken.

Raoh's son came out of nowhere.

I suspect Kishi draws heavily from HNK's influence.

There's the older brother who is the strongest fighter who would've murdered everyone if he hadn't contracted a disease, people deliberately tearing their eyeballs out.  Ninja techs begin with the word ninpou in both series.  Insert everything you ever wanted to know about similarities between Naruto and HNK but never cared enough to ask here.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> I agree. In fact, I expect Naruto and Sasuke to die within five chapters. Heading into battle while their kids follow is a huge death-flag.



the balls on kishi if he actually did that though


----------



## ch1p (May 4, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> They did it in Hokuto No Ken.
> 
> ...



You'd be correct he was inspired by HNK.
2

I find him kinda lame to be Itachi's kid. Who's the mother too. It must be some alien creature.

But maybe he's the one on the cloak and he's so alike, that they have to cover him up.

IDK if the Itachi haterz could take this.


----------



## heartsutra (May 4, 2015)

I think the celebi guy is simply an admirer of Itachi.
Maybe he was brainwashed. Don't think he's Itachi's kid.

I'm with those that are open towards Kaguya related content being part of this series because Kishi hinted that Sasuke is actually going on a journey to learn more about Kaguya at the end of 699. Akatsuki was an essential part of the Moon's eye plan that resulted in Kaguya's (unintentional) resurrection.

Just speculating


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I think the celebi guy is simply an admirer of Itachi.
> Maybe he was brainwashed. Don't think he's Itachi's kid.
> 
> I'm with those that are open towards Kaguya related content being part of this series because Kishi hinted that Sasuke is actually going on a journey to learn more about Kaguya at the end of 699. Akatsuki was an essential part of the Moon's eye plan that resulted in Kaguya's (unintentional) resurrection.
> ...



i will bookmark my post in respond to any kaguya related post 



Addy said:


> kishi said last year when the manga ended that:
> 
> "i wanted to make a story where sasuke searches for the origins of kaguya but didnt want people to think the manga would continue ".
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

what if the white haired kid is onion uchiha?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2015)

Wasn't one of his Sasuke's goals the restoration of his clan? Guess he doesn't care about that anymore.

I can't blame him, though. Part 2 made it really clear how horrible the Uchiha clan was. Restoring it is the worst idea. Sarada, as cute as she is, was a big mistake.


----------



## Tanuki (May 4, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Wasn't one of his Sasuke's goals the *restoration of his clan*? Guess he doesn't care about that anymore.
> 
> I can't blame him, though. Part 2 made it really clear how horrible the Uchiha clan was. Restoring it is the worst idea. Sarada, as cute as she is, was a big mistake.


No babies involved. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rai (May 4, 2015)

Looks like Juugo is in chapter 2

In photo I think...

Evil, can you confirm this?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks like Juugo is in chapter 2
> 
> In photo I think...
> 
> Evil, can you confirm this?



Juugo~~~???

P-please confirm this Evil-san!


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Looks like Juugo is in chapter 2
> 
> In photo I think...
> 
> Evil, can you confirm this?



Evil is no more until she rises again from her ashes  

do yo have a source?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Yes we need a source


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if the white haired kid is onion uchiha?



Perhaps Kishi is doing a crossover with Noblesse? Now that I look at him, he's like a copy of Regis Landegre


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Yes we need a source



but its Rai so i trust him even without a source


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> but its Rai so i trust him even without a source



I trust him too 
Juugo is babe


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> I trust him too
> Juugo is babe



wait, so who the fuck took the photo then?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait, so who the fuck took the photo then?



Obito. Back from the afterlife to take your picture


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait, so who the fuck took the photo then?



Probably Tamaki or Nekobaa


----------



## Rai (May 4, 2015)

@Evil

The celebi guy uses chains(?) to attack Sasuke?

or

It's Sasuke the one who is using the chains (?) against the celebi guy?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> @Evil
> 
> The enemy uses chains(?) to attack Sasuke?
> 
> ...



Err um UZUMAKI?
Wait.. What?


----------



## Tanuki (May 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> @Evil
> 
> The enemy uses chains(?) to attack Sasuke?
> 
> ...


I cant wait anymore 
Hyped!!!!

fodder level uzumaki-uchiha ?!


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

So an actual Uzumaki X Uchiha exist
well hot damn


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> @Evil
> 
> The celebi guy uses chains(?) to attack Sasuke?
> 
> ...



wait.....  itachi fucked an uzumaki?  

joking aside, oro experiment confirmed


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> So an actual Uzumaki X Uchiha exist
> well hot damn



has sharingan and Uzamaki dna =/= no rennigan


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait.....  itachi fucked an uzumaki?
> 
> joking aside, oro experiment confirmed



Goddamnit but I liked the theory of Itachi making babies 

Oh well Oro being his usual self ey


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Goddamnit but I liked the theory of Itachi making babies
> 
> Oh well Oro being his usual self ey



i am a fan oro and itachi so the two being in the chapter is awesome regardless of who banged and who cloned


----------



## Jad (May 4, 2015)

So, I should give up all hopes on seeing Gai and Lee this chapter?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> has sharingan and Uzamaki dna =/= no rennigan



But it was a perfect plan tho. 

Kishi is secretly a Sadist


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

Even tho having more Uzumaki's feats would be lovely, but if so, why the heck giving him the sharingan? 
If he's an Uzumaki, or have their jutsu, I hope to see more sealing jutsu. I am all for that.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Itachi was Kushina's secret lover. 

At the age of 5!! 












j/k


----------



## vered (May 4, 2015)

chakra chains?or regular?
if it's chakra chains it can still be either an Uzumaki or Sasuke's attack considering the 6th paths powers.


----------



## Tanuki (May 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Itachi was Kushina's secret lover.
> 
> At the age of 5!!


That edit though


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Jad said:


> So, I should give up all hopes on seeing Gai and Lee this chapter?



no, i think lee may be part of burritos story when we reach him since kishi seems to want separating buritos atory from salads


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am a fan oro and itachi so the two being in the chapter is awesome regardless of who banged and who cloned



Tis true

plot twist: Oro makes babies with Itachi


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> That edit though





Uchihas still pimp 4life. 

I can't wait till Sasuke returns and Ino is amazed how handsome he is...which leads to a catfight with Sakura.

Damn.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Even tho having more Uzumaki's feats would be lovely, but if so, why the heck giving him the sharingan?
> If he's an Uzumaki, or have their jutsu, I hope to see more sealing jutsu. I am all for that.



chains and sharingan but he still loses


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

This kid sucks at his heritage of Uzu/Uch blood-line
he sucks!


Fix it
Make him better yo


----------



## Jad (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, i think lee may be part of burritos story when we reach him since kishi seems to want separating buritos atory from salads



You make an old man happy.....


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2015)

An Uzumaki with Sharingan?

Is Oro or some new villain trying recreate Rinnegan?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> But it was a perfect plan tho.
> 
> Kishi is secretly a Sadist



If it was so simple then it would have "cheaped out" the Rinnegan. 

Rinnegan for everyone? Naaah, it is supposed to be only obtained by the strongest of the strongest.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> If it was so simple then it would have "cheaped out" the Rinnegan.
> 
> Rinnegan for everyone? Naaah, it is supposed to be only obtained by the strongest of the strongest.



Maybe the little shit just missed that gene on getting it 

It's possible ya know.

Ex: Boruto and Himawari


screw it I'm moving to Cuba


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> chains and sharingan but he still loses



It does not really matter if he is fighting someone of Sasuke's level tho.  
I was pleased when I saw the Uzumaki's chains soloing the Senju's wood. 

So, if those chains show anything impressive I won't complain, even though I honestly
want to see different type of sealing jutsu for the Uzumaki clan.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Rai
no
please 
come back


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Maybe the little shit just missed that gene on getting it
> 
> It's possible ya know.
> 
> ...



Boruto and Himawari are not getting even lolByakugan. 

Kishi realized how pairing convenient clans could create super ninjas with RS powers so he introduced Indra and Asura to make Naruto and Sasuke more special. Including making the requirements for the Rinnegan much harder. After all Jiraiya seemed to regard the dojutsu as a myth therefore no Uchiha/Uzumaki kid had been born with the dojutsu since the times of RS himself. Like a 1000 years. And I'm pretty sure there were some Uchiha/Uzumaki marriages at some point. Kushina and Mikoto did get along rather well too which implied that the Uzumaki were not on such bad terms with the Uchiha as the Senju.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Boruto and Himawari are not getting even lolByakugan.
> 
> Kishi realized how pairing convenient clans could create super ninjas with RS powers so he introduced Indra and Asura to make Naruto and Sasuke more special. Including making the requirements for the Rinnegan much harder. After all Jiraiya seemed to regard the dojutsu as a myth therefore no Uchiha/Uzumaki kid had been born with the dojutsu since the times of RS himself. Like a 1000 years. And I'm pretty sure there were some Uchiha/Uzumaki marriages at some point. Kushina and Mikoto did get along rather well too which implied that the Uzumaki were not on such bad terms with the Uchiha as the Senju.



Well that is true, Uzumaki and Uchiha probably were besties 
Which theories that Itachi was dating an Uzumaki 
He even made babies 


Okay I kid
I dream too much


----------



## Tanuki (May 4, 2015)

They managed to make a uzumaki / uchiha with Naruto's and Sasuke's hair again? 



Arles Celes said:


> Uchihas still pimp 4life.
> 
> I can't wait till Sasuke returns and Ino is amazed how handsome he is...which leads to a catfight with Sakura.
> 
> Damn.


Ino should be grateful that she got Sai for the past 12 years. 

Better not get hooked on Sasuke because he is just gonna leave you dry


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> They managed to make a uzumaki / uchiha with Naruto's and Sasuke's hair again?
> 
> 
> Ino should be grateful that she got Sai for the past 12 years.
> ...



Like if that PIMP cares about that. 

All that matters is for those chicks to salivate and fap like crazy while his excellency Mr Uchiha feels some pity in his noble heart and rewards them with a casual glance of his striking profile. 

*Sakura, Karui and Ino faint due to sheer happiness*

*Sai and Chouji fall into jealousy and DARKNESS*

PIMPIN' 4life.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Didn't Karui hate Sauc though


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

Because she thought he killed/captured B. U_U


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

She probably still hates him.
Karui is just that cool


----------



## MS81 (May 4, 2015)

Jad said:


> So, I should give up all hopes on seeing Gai and Lee this chapter?



We shall see them chapter3. I dunno about you guys but I'm hoping to see a hybrid of hyuuga and uchiha.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

MS81 said:


> We shall see them chapter3.



don't give him hope


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

Lee's kind can't use Ninjutsu/Genjutsu, and will learn the gates instead. There, I gave you his story, Jad.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> She probably still hates him.
> Karui is just that cool



Sasuke is a master at dealing with tsunderes. 

No girl ever did hold a grudge against Sasuke anyway.


----------



## tari101190 (May 4, 2015)

Hopefully Lee's kid can actually use ninjutsu.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke is a master at dealing with tsunderes.
> 
> No girl ever did hold a grudge against Sasuke anyway.



Send in RTN Sasuke
then we'll talk


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> An Uzumaki with Sharingan?
> 
> Is Oro or some new villain trying recreate Rinnegan?



They require some combination of chakra from Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, or Hashirama.

You know that.


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

Actually Madara/Hashirama are irrelevant. 
Now, it's only Naruto and Sasuke since they are the ones who have
Asura/Indra's chakra. The previous ones are no more.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Lady Tsundere Hime said:


> Send in RTN Sasuke
> then we'll talk



As quoted by Sasuke , "Don't think...PIMP". Without doing anything^^

RTN Sasuke was lame as he had to WORK for his pimpiness. Besides he is filler....

Real Sasuke gets chicks crazy over him doing nothing. 

Errr, on topic: If that kid uses chains maybe its a different application of them than what Karin and Kaushina got? Perhaps Kishi will explore that element further as we never got much explanation how it works. SP used those chains for Karin in a filler that happened waaay before the shinobi war.

I wonder if they are some sort of sealing related jutsu in a way. I don't think the DB stated that but the plot is still moving on soooo...



Klue said:


> They require some combination of chakra from Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, or Hashirama.
> 
> You know that.



One may wonder why Kabuto did not try to combine Hashi's DNA with the one he got from Madara's corpse to create the Rinnegan. 

Perhaps it really requires the EMS for those eyes to transform and not a normal sharingan regardless of the Asura/Indra chakra injection.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> They require some combination of chakra from Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, or Hashirama.
> 
> You know that.



and oro doesbt have any of their dna/chakra?


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> As quoted by Sasuke , "Don't think...PIMP". Without doing anything^^
> 
> RTN Sasuke was lame as he had to WORK for his pimpiness. Besides he is filler....
> 
> ...



It's a sealing jutsu.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> As quoted by Sasuke , "Don't think...PIMP". Without doing anything^^
> 
> RTN Sasuke was lame as he had to WORK for his pimpiness. Besides he is filler....
> 
> ...



He may have been filler but he was still a precious creation 

Back on topic:
Perhaps the chains are different but we are likewise have no knowledge till the we actually get to see it. Perhaps Kishi will. 

In a way I think they are.


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 4, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So some people who adore Itachi stole Obito's Sharingan collection many years after all the Rinnegan and Rikudou Senjutsu users (apart from the two) were gone. And they think they can take the third person in the Narutoverse that awakened the Rinnegan.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Naruto and Sasuke were severely held back in this mini-series. Look how held back Naruto was against Toneri.
> 
> I wonder if Kishi will use that idea of Sasuke trying to learn about Kayuga.



I'm with you here. Lulz to the idea that the Sharingan holds any sort of threat to Naruto or Sasuke. If Naruto wanted, he could slaughter these Sharingan users without any effort, period. Sage Mode might even be enough to handle a "regular" Rinnegan user at this point.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It's a sealing jutsu.



Interesting. 

If the Uzumaki are drawn into it somehow either as half Uchiha/Uzumaki or full fledged Uzumaki with sharingan eyes then maybe some more stuff about the clan will be known.

Nagato was pretty good but admittedly it was a shame that he did not use any stuff besides Rinnegan. I wonder if he could potentially use chains too or it is somehow only restricted to females. He had red hair and such a powerful life force so he probably inherited his full Uzumaki potential unlike Naruto.

Maybe we will learn some stuff about previous legendary members of the clan like Ashina?


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

I still hold the believe that Kishi does not care about anyone/anything if it's not uchiha or related to them in some way, shape or form, so my answer for that question would be no. I don't think he will show anything besides the uchiha usual crap. 

Also, I don't know how the ucumaki sealing jutsu work since as you mentioned the Kid(Narudo) did not have them either.
Perhaps because Kurama's chakra comes out instead if he is in danger?


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

an uzumaki / uchiha  is an itachi worshipers


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

Kishi is honestly given itachi way more than he deserves. lol 
It's like if he did some godly shit or something. When it's nothing special. lol

oh well...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I still hold the believe that Kishi does not care about anyone/anything if it's not uchiha or related to them in some way, shape or form, so my answer for that question would be no. I don't think he will show anything besides the uchiha usual crap.



Well, if he is an accomplice to an Uchiha he still could be important. Or a half Uchiha/half Uzumaki who uses the powers of both clans.

Kisame got one of the better send offs despite not being an Uchiha himself but "only" Itachi's partner.

Nagato was even stronger than Itachi. The only bad thing about him was that he relied 100% on the Rinnegan and nothing else which took away awesomeness points when we learned that he even got said Rinnegan from someone else. Which left him with nothing to offer on his own while he clearly had to be powerful even without it.


----------



## Therealbosss (May 4, 2015)

The chapter will out tomorrow ?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 4, 2015)

Chains?! What is ever one talk about? i look in spoilers thread and saw nothing new posted.


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, if he is an accomplice to an Uchiha he still could be important. Or a half Uchiha/half Uzumaki who uses the powers of both clans.
> 
> Kisame got one of the better send offs despite not being an Uchiha himself but "only" Itachi's partner.
> 
> Nagato was even stronger than Itachi. The only bad thing about him was that he relied 100% on the Rinnegan and nothing else which took away awesomeness points when we learned that he even got said Rinnegan from someone else. Which left him with nothing to offer on his own while he clearly had to be powerful even without it.



You gave an example yourself. 
Nagato is an Uzumaki, and yet he was not used to show anything at all from that clan. Heck, Kishi did not even let Narudo know that Nagato & Karin are from the Uzumaki clan. 
there was nothing between them in that regard or anything at all. 

Even Mito was completely skipped in Madara/Hashirama's battle as well, when I thought he will get the chance to see more sealing jutsu.


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Chains?! What is ever one talk about? i look in spoilers thread and saw nothing new posted.



It's not conformed.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 4, 2015)

/\
Ok thanks.


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> @Evil
> 
> The celebi guy uses chains(?) to attack Sasuke?
> 
> ...


Rinnegan making a comeback? 

This chapter is already shaping up to be a 10/10.......because of the jimmies that will be rustled.....


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> and oro doesbt have any of their dna/chakra?



An "Uzumaki with Sharingan" cannot simply awaken the Rinnegan, Addy.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> [/FONT]
> Rinnegan making a comeback?
> 
> This chapter is already shaping up to be a 10/10.......because of the jimmies that will be rustled.....



the lovely thing about this chapter is that nno matter waht kishi does, jimeanese will be rustled


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> An "Uzumaki with Sharingan" cannot simply awaken the Rinnegan, Addy.



an uchiha with glasses can not exist Klue...  oh wait, she does


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

Eh, someone fill me in on what I missed (rumors, confirmed—whatever) please! What's this about a blond Uchiha? And that Itachi had a kid? Seems so unlikely. 

edit

holy shit the spoiler thread has 4m views.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

at least,  we got a spoiler even if its not confirmed


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Eh, someone fill me in on what I missed (rumors, confirmed?whatever) please! What's this about a blond Uchiha? And that Itachi had a kid? Seems so unlikely.
> 
> edit
> 
> holy shit the spoiler thread has 4m views.



new possible  spoiler says that sasuke or onion uchiha used uzumaki chains. 

spoiler thread has 4 mil views after being accumulated over  several years


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> new possible  spoiler says that sasuke or onion uchiha used uzumaki chains.
> 
> spoiler thread has 4 mil views after being accumulated over  several years



Reveal this spoiler to me at once.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

kishi said the story this time is convinced. if this much content in the new chapter was in the old series, it fill at least one vol


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Reveal this spoiler to me at once.



rai posted it in this thread. the hell where you discussing right now?  


ℜai said:


> @Evil
> 
> The celebi guy uses chains(?) to attack Sasuke?
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Look at the first post very carefully.





Addy said:


> new possible  spoiler says that sasuke or onion uchiha used uzumaki chains.
> 
> spoiler thread has 4 mil views after being accumulated over  several years



(Thanks!)

Wow, now that's interesting if true. I wonder how though... 




Ahaha, I saw "2015" and assumed it was a brand new thread.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> (Thanks!)
> 
> Wow, now that's interesting if true. I wonder how though...
> 
> ...



Don't worry. i used to think so myself way back in the old days


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2015)

anymore tidbits Rai?:33


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2015)

Look at what Itachi spoilers do, thanks Kishimoto!


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> Look at what Itachi spoilers do, thanks Kishimoto!



Keep people interested?


----------



## Gonder (May 4, 2015)

someone needs to tell these two loser that it was itachi who wiped out the uchiha.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

manga confirmed to be about  uchiha  = people expect no itachi 

you want another retarded filler hyuuga again?


----------



## maupp (May 4, 2015)

What's up with Bolt anyways? 2 chapters in and the fat chojji kiddo has more panel time than the supposedly Main Character


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> manga confirmed to be about  uchiha  = people expect no itachi
> 
> you want another retarded filler hyuuga again?



Better than a pinked eyeed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) uchiha


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> What's up with Bolt anyways? 2 chapters in and the fat chojji kiddo has more panel time than the supposedly Main Character



She is Kishi's new favorite...said so himself, something about her being "fresh".


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Better than a pinked eyeed ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) uchiha



pinked eye ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) uchiha > movie filler


----------



## Harbour (May 4, 2015)

I wonder why Kishimoto see only Uchiha dick to spin around in terms of story. Like there never were formidable shinobies and their legacy to create an interesting plot around.


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> What's up with Bolt anyways? 2 chapters in and the fat chojji kiddo has more panel time than the supposedly Main Character



Boruto's character development will be relegated to a movie most people probably won't see.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 4, 2015)

Kishi has this thing where Uchiha is his main bitch
and Uchiha is like the handsome version of 'Shrek is life, Shrek is love'

I'm not sorry yo


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

Himiwari is more interesting then Boruto. Hopefully she gets more panel time then him.


----------



## maupp (May 4, 2015)

So what's up with Bolt? Is his relevance postponed for later so Kishi can play this Sarada/Fat choji Kiddo little escapade or what


----------



## Blu-ray (May 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> @Evil
> 
> The celebi guy uses chains(?) to attack Sasuke?
> 
> ...



Need this shit ASAP!


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

TRN said:


> Bitch I'm play bloodborne like a give a shit about naruto   I'm here for the trolling kishimoto always deliver.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint



But that's what a salty person would say in a situation like this.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> What's up with Bolt anyways? 2 chapters in and the fat chojji kiddo has more panel time than the supposedly Main Character



Dont you remember the Naruto manga? It got to the point where many thought it should be name Sasuke. Even in part one more people what Sasuke for some thing or he become a side plot. Like when Naruto goes looking for a new hokage, it turn into find her for she can heal Sasuke.

As for Choji kid. Well Choji got a lot of stoy line /screen time do to being simple friends with Shikamaru. So I guess this be the same thing. Plus she is the only other girl so far.


----------



## Harbour (May 4, 2015)

So, did someone asspull the theory about Blond Uchiha being Itachi/Minato hybrid?


----------



## Trojan (May 4, 2015)

I was honestly thinking why were they saying "blonde" I don't see any colours. O_o
unless they mean "stupid"/"dumb" or something else.


----------



## Brooks (May 4, 2015)

At least we're avoiding another Hyūga fodder.


----------



## Altair21 (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> What's up with Bolt anyways? 2 chapters in and the fat chojji kiddo has more panel time than the supposedly Main Character



That's because he's not the main character of this mini-series. Sarada is and Choco is Kishi's favorite among the kids.


----------



## TRN (May 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That's because he's not the main character of this mini-series. Sarada is and Choco is Kishi's favorite among the kids.



Two weak hoes who have parent issues 


Their future is to suck dick and take cum


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 4, 2015)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Dont you remember the Naruto manga? It got to the point where many thought it should be name Sasuke. Even in part one more people what Sasuke for some thing or he become a side plot. *Like when Naruto goes looking for a new hokage, it turn into find her for she can heal Sasuke.*
> 
> As for Choji kid. Well Choji got a lot of stoy line /screen time do to being simple friends with Shikamaru. So I guess this be the same thing. Plus she is the only other girl so far.



huh it was to save lee who gaara fucked up.

Uchiha and sharingan are officially fodder level.Kishi does'nt even supply no name shinobi its always some clown with sharingan. These guys are whipping boy, punching bags.

No clan has ever been clowned more than uchiha.They are regular fodder now.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

Only natural that an experienced Rinne user such as Sasuke can utilize the Gedo's Cursed Chakra Chains.

Dat Rinne. 



B.o.t.i said:


> No clan has ever been clowned more than uchiha.They are regular fodder now.



You mean Hyuuga.

In manga, they're nothing more than human binoculars.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Only natural that an experienced Rinne user such as Sasuke can utilize the Gedo's Cursed Chakra Chains.
> 
> Dat Rinne.



who said celebi uchiha didn't use them?


----------



## TRN (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> [FONT="Century Gothic"*]Only natural that an experienced Rinne user such as Sasuke can utilize the Gedo's Cursed Chakra Chains.*
> 
> Dat Rinne.
> 
> ...




When was this confirm


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> You mean Hyuuga.
> 
> *In manga, they're nothing more than human binoculars.*









poor hyuuga.


----------



## maupp (May 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That's because he's not the main character of this mini-series. Sarada is and Choco is Kishi's favorite among the kids.



Dude stop with the lies and trolling. I know that Bolt is the Main character which is why I'm wondering what's Kishi's plan for him so far. Had Sarada been the MC I wouldn't even been asking this question. 

Sarada being the MC is what you a some other posters have been telling yourselves for some reasons(probably due to last chapter or something )


----------



## Lovely (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> Dude stop with the lies and trolling. I know that Bolt is the Main character which is why I'm wondering what's Kishi's plan for him so far. Had Sarada been the MC I wouldn't even been asking this question.
> 
> Sarada being the MC is what you a some other posters have been telling yourselves for some reasons(probably due to last chapter or something )



Kishimoto recently stated that Sarada is the main for the mini series.


----------



## TRN (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> Dude stop with the lies and trolling. I know that Bolt is the Main character which is why I'm wondering what's Kishi's plan for him so far. Had Sarada been the MC I wouldn't even been asking this question.
> 
> Sarada being the MC is what you a some other posters have been telling yourselves for some reasons(probably due to last chapter or something )



she is for this short book series


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

TRN said:


> When was this confirm



Sasuke using the chains wasn't confirmed, Rai's spoiler put the idea out there (Sasuke or the other guy).

We'll see.


----------



## maupp (May 4, 2015)

I quite like the new tenseignaish Kid. He seems fairly interesting from a first look PoV. And it also looks like he might be in the same team as Bolt and co and be part of the integral team. I'm sure I saw some sketches of him, Bolt and Sarada which bring me to believe they'll be in a team.

Hopefully he has an interesting personality. So far I like what I've seen from his 1 or 2 panels


----------



## Altair21 (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> Dude stop with the lies and trolling. I know that Bolt is the Main character which is why I'm wondering what's Kishi's plan for him so far. Had Sarada been the MC I wouldn't even been asking this question.
> 
> Sarada being the MC is what you a some other posters have been telling yourselves for some reasons(probably due to last chapter or something )



Except he's not. Kishi has stated that Sarada is the main character for this mini-series, so before you insist on calling someone else out for lying and trolling how about you do your research.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> Dude stop with the lies and trolling. I know that Bolt is the Main character which is why I'm wondering what's Kishi's plan for him so far. Had Sarada been the MC I wouldn't even been asking this question.
> 
> Sarada being the MC is what you a some other posters have been telling yourselves for some reasons(probably due to last chapter or something )



Someone hasn't been keeping up with current events.


----------



## TRN (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Sasuke using the chains wasn't confirmed, Rai's spoiler put the idea out there (Sasuke or the other guy).
> 
> We'll see.



So you are just making up shit like kishimoto......well done


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> Dude stop with the lies and trolling. I know that Bolt is the Main character which is why I'm wondering what's Kishi's plan for him so far. Had Sarada been the MC I wouldn't even been asking this question.
> 
> Sarada being the MC is what you a some other posters have been telling yourselves for some reasons(probably due to last chapter or something )



Not sure if ignorance or delusion.


----------



## maupp (May 4, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Kishimoto recently stated that Sarada is the main for the mini series.



Ok, now this makes sense given how current chapters have been going. So what was all that promotional stuff about Bolt's mini series, movies etc for


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

Could someone link me to the bit about Kishi stating Sarada is the main for the mini?



maupp said:


> Dude stop with the lies and trolling. I know that Bolt is the Main character which is why I'm wondering what's Kishi's plan for him so far. Had Sarada been the MC I wouldn't even been asking this question.
> 
> Sarada being the MC is what you a some other posters have been telling yourselves for some reasons(probably due to last chapter or something )



Wow.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

TRN said:


> So you are just making up shit like kishimoto......well done



We have a spoiler, from Rai. 

Obito used them during the war, so it's not really that surprising.


----------



## Tanuki (May 4, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Could someone link me to the bit about Kishi stating Sarada is the main for the mini?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

what if sasuke/uchiha celebi uses normal chains? ck


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if sasuke/uchiha celebi uses normal chains? ck



Then there is nothing to see here. 






ck


----------



## Tanuki (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if sasuke/uchiha celebi uses normal chains? ck


Poor souls in jail? ck


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

maupp said:


> Ok, now this makes sense given how current chapters have been going. So what was all that promotional stuff about Bolt's mini series, movies etc for



Kishi learned from SP's false advertisement.

On a scale of 1 to 10, I wonder how irate SP is that they'll have to animate a female Uchiha lead...
...who is the offspring of two characters they loathe.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Then there is nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all this time debating that would have been lost in vain ck



Tanuki said:


> Poor souls in jail?



could be


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Only natural that an experienced Rinne user such as Sasuke can utilize the Gedo's Cursed Chakra Chains.
> 
> Dat Rinne.
> 
> ...



Hyuuga do not get their assed whopped every arc.Hyuugas have not fallen to fodder no name nin level.Their reputation is still intact.

In the manga. Hyuuga have a Hokage at their house reguarly. In the manga hyuuga house have bolt as next academy representative.

Whats wrong with being binoculars?? Came in handy during the war. There's clan just for hunting, there's clans just for sealing. You need specialist ninja.Whats your point here.

Meanwhile uchihas are dead,and their zombie forms just keep getting there asses whopped every arc.This what you want to hype being whipping boys?? When another clans still produce elite ninjas.

It was a cute joke before but now it does'nt make sense.


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

Didn't Sasuke have to save Hiashi in The Last?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> what if sasuke/uchiha celebi uses normal chains? ck



I would laugh my ass off. Pages and pages, lost.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Hyuuga do not get their assed whopped every arc.Hyuugas have not fallen to fodder no name nin level.Their reputation is still intact.



Of course, because they aren't relevant.



B.o.t.i said:


> In the manga. Hyuuga have a Hokage at their house reguarly. In the manga hyuuga house have bolt as next academy representative.



Pimpin' their women. 



B.o.t.i said:


> Whats wrong with being binoculars?? Came in handy during the war. There's clan just for hunting, there's clans just for sealing. You need specialist ninja.Whats your point here.



Lol sig material.



B.o.t.i said:


> Meanwhile uchihas are dead,and their zombie forms just keep getting there asses whopped every arc.This what you want to hype being whipping boys?? When another clans still produce elite ninjas.
> 
> It was a cute joke before but now it does'nt make sense.



Meanwhile Uchihas are a recurring force in Kishi's story; plot doesn't move much without them.

Don't hate.


----------



## maupp (May 4, 2015)

Though Kishi should have gone for something fresh beside the reharshing of everyone wanting Uchiha DNA, Itachi causing some chain of event etc. Sarada a female as the Main Character and lead is sure fresh but the part about some fodder going on about the sharingan power, Uchiha etc is just a bunch of rehash by now .

And Why are peope still sucking Itachi's dick in this day and age when they've witnessed or heard of Madara absurdly terrifying power in the war. Shouldn't Madara be the uchiha golden flag by now to everyone else? Kishi sure loves Itachi, he somehow has to be mentioned somewhere


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> Didn't Sasuke have to save Hiashi in The Last?



didnt hinata have to save the world from tenseigan nuke in the last??


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

Pff. Raikage was about to destroy the moon with a chakra canon.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

Lol, filler ass movie feats.


----------



## Brooks (May 4, 2015)

Tree branch> fodder Byakugan


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2015)

Brooks said:


> Tree branch> fodder Byakugan



Greatest Hyuuga in generations, fodder stomped by Uchiha. 

Obito hadn't lifted a finger. 


B.o.t.i was like:


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Of course, because they aren't relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can hyuuga not be relevant? When bolt is around.The last movie was based around hyuuga. Bolt is the hyuuga candidate in the academy. Thats very relevant considering there's a bolt movie and a bolt miniseries. This was'nt a good troll. 

Sadly this kishi guy has no good material to write .But looks like this is an explaination of deadbeat dad going m.i.a for 12 years. and we really reading a soap opera drama about some kid finding her parents.

I dont need to hate we need good material not sharingan zombie fodder.sasuek's beating up 12 year olds. Kabuto better have a decent plan cause this is pretty shit so far sending out celibee. When people can summon mewtwo via pidgetto.


----------



## Brooks (May 4, 2015)

Klue said:


> Greatest Hyuuga in generations, fodder stomped by Uchiha.
> 
> Obito hadn't lifted a finger.
> 
> ...



Came from the low branch family...gets killed by a tree branch.

It seems to fit the fate of the fodder Hyuuga clan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 4, 2015)

> Pff. Raikage was about to destroy the moon with a chakra canon



He said he could by he never proved it.



> Lol, filler ass movie feats.



100% cannon. Naruto got married and had kids present in the manga as we read.

Do we need to explain what filler & canon means.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

naruto base is fucking retarded. if anyone has an account, please let them correct this mistake 
2


> *Sasuke has been fighting akatsui this whole time*
> Sasuke fights that guy, he's the person Sasuke is reacting to in the forest from chapter 700. He's reporting to the Akatsuki dude who was asking how strong Sasuke was, and the Blonde dude can't forgive Sasuke for killing Itachi, to which the Akatsuki dude says that Sasuke is an embarrassment to the Uchiha


----------



## indigoooo (May 4, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> How can hyuuga not be relevant? When bolt is around.The last movie was based around hyuuga. Bolt is the hyuuga candidate in the academy. Thats very relevant considering there's a bolt movie and a bolt miniseries. This was'nt a good troll.
> 
> Sadly this kishi guy has no good material to write .But looks like this is an explaination of deadbeat dad going m.i.a for 12 years. and we really reading a soap opera drama about some kid finding her parents.
> 
> I dont need to hate we need good material not sharingan zombie fodder.sasuek's beating up 12 year olds. Kabuto better have a decent plan cause this is pretty shit so far sending out celibee. When people can summon mewtwo via pidgetto.




Yes, but are really Himawari and Bolt Hyuuga Clan members? I mean, on one hand, of course they're part of the family..But i don't know if they are consider clan members, neither of them have the byakugan and because of that, they can't learn their signature fight-style(which i think make them Hyuugas). But who knows..I hope Kishi'll address this . And on the Uchiha thing..Yes, it bores me too


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 4, 2015)

Brooks said:


> Tree branch> fodder Byakugan



Sacrifice saving hinata & naruto.When was that fodder?? 
When was saving naruto a fodder act??

You gonna troll its got to have some merit of funny.Uchiha shakes,oro pedo.obito's friend zone,uchihas vs rocks.
This just fails.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> naruto base is fucking retarded. if anyone has an account, please let them correct this mistake
> 2



Wait, I never said this.......



> OD also confirms a blonde haired Uchiha is incoming



I didn't confirm anything about Mr.Onion...

....Why are they mixing my predictions/speculation with Evil's spoilers and such? My guesses about the Koseki/family register stuff has nothing to do anything yet. I said only if IRL Koseki law applies to the Narutoverse. Then the no birth record = no update to the Koseki = bunch of new mysteries.

That's not right.....

They took stuff out of context!

Sigh. ):<


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Wait, I never said this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. Consider it a nod that you are considered a reputable source.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Wait, I never said this.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they also added shit about sasuke collecting the sharingans and how the collection was used to make fake uchihas.

is there any use to narutobase?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> they also added shit about sasuke collecting the sharingans and how the collection was used to make fake uchihas.
> 
> is there any use to narutobase?



Somewhere out there, people are believing a "spoiler" that Ch 3 confirms Karin as Sarada's mother. As with every other Golden Week, I am learning that some people should have their keyboards taken away.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Somewhere out there, people are believing a "spoiler" that *Ch 3 *confirms Karin as Sarada's mother. As with every other Golden Week, I am learning that some people should have their keyboards taken away.



................. why would spoilers of chapter 3 come before 2.......... are people dumb?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 4, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> Haha. Consider it a nod that you are considered a reputable source.



Ah... I guess it's a misunderstanding with whoever posted that stuff x__x';;~~

I'm a bit flattered, but it's not like my predictions and speculations are any more or less valid as the rest of the posts on here...

I was trying to explain a cultural reference that I asked Evil-san about....and I guess it came out wrong, or that people misinterpreted it? x__x';;~~




Addy said:


> they also added shit about sasuke collecting the sharingans and how the collection was used to make fake uchihas.
> 
> is there any use to narutobase?



I was just translating what I asked Evil-san.....because her answer needed the context of what I said.

OTL......What happened here.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I was just translating what I asked Evil-san.....because her answer needed the context of what I said.
> 
> OTL......What happened here.



this is what happened in the past 6  hours 


ℜai said:


> @Evil
> 
> The celebi guy uses chains(?) to attack Sasuke?
> 
> ...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> this is what happened in the past 6  hours



Oh, was Rai reading Baidu or something?

Chinese or JP raw?


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Oh, was Rai reading Baidu or something?
> 
> Chinese or JP raw?



i asked from the start for a source but he didnt reply 

but it might be hte same place we got the other spoiler from


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> ................. why would spoilers of chapter 3 come before 2.......... are people dumb?



LOL people sure are crazy about how things go from now on, huh?

The only ones who could possibly spoil what happens in chapter 3 would be Kishi and his editor.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> ................. why would spoilers of chapter 3 come before 2.......... are people dumb?



I'm pretty sure they are. Or, they believe everything they see on the Internet.




OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ah... I guess it's a misunderstanding with whoever posted that stuff x__x';;~~
> 
> I'm a bit flattered, but it's not like my predictions and speculations are any more or less valid as the rest of the posts on here...
> 
> ...





Addy said:


> this is what happened in the past 6  hours



I'm pretty convinced that people get desperate for information, but only half read it when they find it. That, and things get lost in translation.

I would suspect since you've made a name for yourself translating the Hidens and such, people have started thinking you have access to early information or that you are able to see into the future. I know your stuff has been mentioned (and perhaps misquoted) on Tumblr a lot (probably twisting words to contribute to ship wars...ugh). 

It seems to me that the posters on the Base sites for multiple mangas seem to mix up information pretty often.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

it seems all the spoilers in the chinies thread are posted by this guy 

in one of his replies he talks about how salad knowing the hawk was sasuke's was moving.

however, the direct translation via google says 



> 看到木叶上空有只鹰飞过、凉拌菜狂追，那高兴的表情我却看哭 了
> see there is a hawk flying over *Kiba*, salad Kuangzhui, that happy face I could see tears



kiba


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 4, 2015)

indigoooo said:


> Yes, but are really Himawari and Bolt Hyuuga Clan members? I mean, on one hand, of course they're part of the family..But i don't know if they are consider clan members, neither of them have the byakugan and because of that, they can't learn their signature fight-style(which i think make them Hyuugas). But who knows..I hope Kishi'll address this . And on the Uchiha thing..Yes, it bores me too



Of course their clan members im sure grandpa played with them and they asked their mom why she got weird eyes..wherever the uzumai's are naruto dont give a shit.This makes bolt,himawari fighting style a puzzle. Add tenseigan in the mix. Bolt possibly could get jyuuken or some variant so far he use kb,taijutsu and is some kind of prodigy. He's suppose to be minato,neji and naruto mix.He can already do 2 kbs at his age.Clearly a stamina freak and excellent chakra control.Not sure which clan that comes from.but he's got chakra control.

Uchiha thing looks like they are fodder nins in the arc.Maybe end of gaiden kabuto does some good as he created new clan members for sasuke to lead. Celebee uchiha is probably what 12 years old.Sasukes about 30 a 30 year old teaching 10 to 15.Twelve year old uchihas seems a good end. That way naruto fixed another clan, he cant save that dumb bitch sakura but at least sasuke will be home with a purpose.


----------



## Rai (May 4, 2015)

The onion guy has the uchiha crest.

Juugo seems to appear in the photo with Sasuke and co.

I think it's the onion guy who is using the chains to attack Sasuke...

Nothing more to add...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 4, 2015)

Otaku Shrink said:


> I'm pretty sure they are. Or, they believe everything they see on the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I see. That's understandable. It's a lot of things to read and parse through to get the full context by browsing NF threads. Maybe they didn't bother to check or something...It happens. I just wish it would get corrected....eventually.

I do get some raws early. But I didn't have any additional info at the time of Evil-san's appearance. I got lucky with guessing about Evil's birth certificate clue, that's all. 

I don't use tumblr...so I don't really know much about what happens with their info there unless someone links me directly. But I imagine that things can get out of hand pretty quickly with their reblogging and posting system. 



Addy said:


> it seems all the spoilers in the chinies thread are posted by this guy
> 
> in one of his replies he talks about how salad knowing the hawk was sasuke's was moving.
> 
> ...



I'm Chinese....but I honestly cannot read Chinese itself. I can only read the kanji that I know from Japanese, sadly ~


----------



## MS81 (May 4, 2015)

I want to see onion uchiha use a jutsu from his own arsenal.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *The onion guy has the uchiha crest.
> *
> Juugo seems to appear in the photo with Sasuke and co.





> *I think it's the onion guy who is using the chains to attack Sasuke...
> *
> Nothing more to add...



so i could be right


----------



## Chausie (May 4, 2015)

i wonder if the ninja cats will appear 

they were pretty cool


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I'm Chinese....but I honestly cannot read Chinese itself. I can only read the kanji that I know from Japanese, sadly ~



no problem 

we are not expecting you to know everything. just have fun here


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> no problem
> 
> we are not expecting you to know everything. just have fun here



Rai is beating me too often lol~~ I want to out-spoiler hunt him~

I'm on mobile right now just checking in on reddit messages and NF while my corgi is getting his nails trimmed. :3

So I have nothing to add for now...


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

Maybe it is Karin using the chains.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe it is Karin using the chains.



Or one of Karin's countless bastard children. 

Once Sasuke dumped her for Sakura and took Salad with him, Karin did go on a sex marathon out of despair before finally killing herself after realizing that nothing can replace an Uchiha D.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Maybe it is Karin using the chains.



sakura is in a coma, karin is still in the game


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Or one of Karin's countless bastard children.
> 
> Once Sasuke dumped her for Sakura and took Salad with him, Karin did go on a sex marathon out of despair before finally killing herself after realizing that nothing can replace an Uchiha D.





Addy said:


> sakura is in a coma, karin is still in the game



The Karin love is beautiful.


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> The Karin love is beautiful.



i didnt say i loved karin.

i am just pointing out a few interesting things like sakura being in konoha unconscious while her daughter and husband go to oro where karin might be


----------



## ch1p (May 4, 2015)

These last few pages. The same people fighting over the same things. So nostalgic. It brings a tear to my eye.

Almost at a new thread!



Terra Branford said:


> I would laugh my ass off. Pages and pages, lost.



Celebi guy is probably a blender, like Kabuto was. He too had a bunch of people's DNAs, maybe this is that taken to the next level.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> i didnt say i loved karin.
> 
> i am just pointing out a few interesting things like sakura being in konoha unconscious while her daughter and husband go to oro where karin might be



I know, I know, I was detecting the hidden venom. 

@ch1p

I hope that's not the case. I don't want a rehash villain.


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2015)

Searching through baidu, and found this, O_o:

过几天就是
【短期连载炸裂！改为第三部开展超�� �连载】

Translation:
A few days is
[Short-term serial burst! The third part is to carry out long serial read]

I don't know if it's true or not, could it be that viz-announcement with big news on May 5th? From what I can see it means that this mini-series part 3 will become a long series.. I think it's true, if they started with Akatsuki in chapter 2 (if you saw the spoilers), we will need more time.. What do you think?


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> Searching through baidu, and found this, O_o:
> 
> 过几天就是
> 【短期连载炸裂！改为第三部开展超�� �连载】
> ...


could be 

but i dont think so since it's too early to announce a full blown series.


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> could be
> 
> but i dont think so since it's too early to announce a full blown series.



Kishimoto: "I can't draw anymore"

 Interesting :

Got an Uchiha wank idea and now he is back to his old self


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> so i could be right



Maybe the chain could be a genjutsu he try to trap Sasuke in. From the one panel we seen of him. He does not look like he got hit or any thing. Plus if he really does look up to Itachi as much as we think. Then he likely try to use genjutsu as much as he can as that has all was been Itachi thing.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> Kishimoto: "I can't draw anymore"
> 
> Interesting :
> 
> Got an Uchiha wank idea and now he is back to his old self



I recall Kishi once saying in one of his interviews how he gets restless if he doesn't draw for a long time. Guess it is necessary such an approach when one had to draw a weekly manga for so many years. One needs any help available to cope with such hard work. Even a psychological one.

Now Kishi got half a year break so maybe he recharged his batteries.

Maybe Naruto will be out once 2 weeks though. Or even once a month. But the reward for that could be increased quality of both his drawing and writing. The chapters could also be longer.

In fact this Gaiden chapters are 23 pages long instead of the usual 17.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> it seems all the spoilers in the chinies thread are posted by this guy
> 
> in one of his replies he talks about how salad knowing the hawk was sasuke's was moving.
> 
> ...


There is no Kiba in that shit



lndra said:


> Searching through baidu, and found this, O_o:
> 
> 过几天就是
> 【短期连载炸裂！改为第三部开展超�� �连载】
> ...


Sounds too good to b true 

Could be speculation though, since you just picked like two lines :/


----------



## Csdabest (May 4, 2015)

Sasuke has another older Son with Karin. WHich Sarada finds out. Sasuke explains he has to rebuild the Uchiha Clan.He needs to mate with different partners until he finds a new way to pass on his clans power........


----------



## Addy (May 4, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> There is no Kiba in that shit



 







Csdabest said:


> Sasuke has another older Son with Karin. WHich Sarada finds out. Sasuke explains he has to rebuild the Uchiha Clan.He needs to mate with different partners until he finds a new way to pass on his clans power........



artificial insemination is a quicker way


----------



## BisonLlama (May 4, 2015)

Addy said:


>



Hopefully we'll see Kiba after the Uchiha-wank storyline is finished... hopefully.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

BisonLlama said:


> Hopefully we'll see Kiba after the Uchiha-wank storyline is finished... hopefully.



As the babysitter of one of Sasuke's bastard kids perhaps 

Sasuke: Hey Yamcha, clean his diapers and feed him while I'm away as long as I want!

Kiba: But my name...

Sasuke: So bye and if you do not do it I will kill you. If you do well I will leave another of the kids that I make on the way to fall under your babysitting tutelage.

Kiba: Such a dogs life...


----------



## shyakugaun (May 4, 2015)

Holy shit long series  yes


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 4, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> Holy shit long series  yes



Pffft, I looked it up, it's just someone joking around.


----------



## Arisu (May 4, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Pffft, I looked it up, it's just someone joking around.


----------



## mayumi (May 4, 2015)

Thank god. Move on Kishi. He can write a seinen series with his twisted ideas. No one will question his thinking then cause they probably will just think the series is supposed to be warped.


----------



## MS81 (May 4, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke has another older Son with Karin. WHich Sarada finds out. Sasuke explains he has to rebuild the Uchiha Clan.He needs to mate with different partners until he finds a new way to pass on his clans power........



Dat sasuke....


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Thank god. Move on Kishi. He can write a seinen series with his twisted ideas. No one will question his thinking then cause they probably will just think the series is supposed to be warped.



The Uchihas somehow will find their way into said seinen and finally be able to go all out with drama, craziness and overall pimping.

We will get gore, soap opera and adultery in full glory.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 4, 2015)

I wonder if those chains the Akatsuki kid uses are Uzumaki chains, normal ones(as those that Obito used against Minato) or some entirely new application. Since the kid lacks the Rinnegan I doubt those are the Demonic chains.

Will Kishi keep us guessing as to whether the kid is an Uchiha or simply got/stole those eyes? Even though Obito got a sharingan laboratory it is hard to lose BOTH eyes. Usually one loses one at most. If we see him using normal eyes and turn on/off his sharingan then clearly those eyes are his own.

If Oro or the new Akatsuki is involved in this then maybe they were trying ti produce not just sharingan eyes but complete Uchihas.

Both Sarada and said kid could be the fruits of said experiments...

Trying to find said Uchiha producing laboratory could be why Sasuke takes his sweet time in returning to Konoha...

Or maybe said kid is really Itachi's son.


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> There is no Kiba in that shit
> 
> 
> Sounds too good to b true
> ...


So it was fake? The spoiler I posted above


----------



## Platypus (May 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> So it was fake? The spoiler I posted above



According to Haruka:


Haruka Katana said:


> Pffft, I looked it up, it's just someone joking around.



Yes.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (May 4, 2015)

Kishi finally making the manga he always wanted to, all about the Uchiha with Naruto as a side character. XD come on boss


----------



## Tony Lou (May 4, 2015)

Alright, alright. My prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 





 






afrosheen6565 said:


> Kishi finally making the manga he always wanted to, all about the Uchiha with Naruto as a side character. XD come on boss




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TRN (May 4, 2015)

Luiz said:


> New spoiler pic
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thinking an uchiha will ever become hokage 

 Naruto will be be the hokage for a long time and not to mention that he would never past it to a weak women with dady issues


If naruto retire early around 60 years old he will make Mirai Sarutobi the next kage or he could wait it out until boruto is ready


----------



## MS81 (May 4, 2015)

Rinnegan sarada ftw!!!


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2015)

I can't wait for the disappointment on the family drama. It will be delicious tears


----------



## BisonLlama (May 4, 2015)

I hope the next chapter makes me laugh as much as the first chapter did.  Not because it's funny but... well, you know.


----------



## Lovely (May 4, 2015)

Should we expect the chapter tomorrow or Wednesday?


----------



## geminis (May 4, 2015)

Wait, an Itachi reference in this Gaiden? Guess I'll be getting back into this manga


----------



## BlinkST (May 4, 2015)

Itachi soloing from beyond the grave.


----------



## mayumi (May 4, 2015)

Pfft, Itachi sure did fail in his mission of killing all the uchiha. Does he need to rise from the grave to finish the job?


----------



## Sora (May 4, 2015)

TRN said:


> Thinking an uchiha will ever become hokage



Kishi loves the Uchihas why does the idea of an Uchiha hokage seem impossible to you?

srsly do people forget who is writing this manga


----------



## TRN (May 4, 2015)

Sora said:


> Kishi loves the Uchihas why does the idea of an Uchiha hokage seem impossible to you?
> 
> srsly do people forget who is writing this manga



Only thing kishi love doing is trolling the shit out of the uchiha 

Case point the entire story of naruto about uchihas is showing them going mental and failing at their goals


----------



## Blu-ray (May 4, 2015)

Just occurred to me that even Chocho is more relevant than Boruto at this point. Funny how it seems he got a bit of the Sasuke treatment when it comes to advertising. Sasuke taught the boy well.



mayumi said:


> Pfft, Itachi sure did fail in his mission of killing all the uchiha. Does he need to rise from the grave to finish the job?



Who said he missed one? It's just that they don't like staying dead. You haven't forgotten about Obito have you?



TRN said:


> Only thing kishi love doing is trolling the shit out of the uchiha
> 
> Case point the entire story of naruto about uchihas going mental and failing at their goals



And with the main character sucking their dick every step of the way. "_He was the coolest guy!_" - You're favorite about the Uchiha.

Stay rustled tho.


----------



## CrystalCypher (May 5, 2015)

Prediction: Sasuke wasn't really married with Sakura and Sakura is just crazy. The only reason why she is allowed to be free is because of Naruto. Sasuke goes to his home in the opposite direction of Sakura's home.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 5, 2015)

CrystalCypher said:


> Prediction: Sasuke wasn't really married with Sakura and Sakura is just crazy. The only reason why she is allowed to be free is because of Naruto. Sasuke goes to his home in the opposite direction of Sakura's home.


rofl, i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

i wonder if sakura destroyed sasuke's old house and built one ontop of it without him knowing XD


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder if sakura destroyed sasuke's old house and built one ontop of it without him knowing XD



Didn't the Uchiha have an entire district in the village?


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Didn't the Uchiha have an entire district in the village?



she sold it pretending to be sasuke's wife in order to pay for the new house


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> she sold it pretending to be sasuke's wife in order to pay for the new house



And still she needed loans? How many houses did wreck?


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> And still she needed loans? How many houses did wreck?



did you see her two story house?.
2

she has a 40 inch flat screen which makes me assume that she bought when they first came out because it has a hump on it's back, and her house has some cracks in it meaning that she spent everything she had first but couldn't keep up fixing it 

this makes me think that she spent a lot of money selling all the houses just to build that one house


----------



## Azula (May 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Didn't the Uchiha have an entire district in the village?



Nagato flattened the whole village.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Nagato flattened the whole village.



she sold the lands these houses were on


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> she sold the lands these houses were on



Not if Nagato flattened the Uchiha district as well...


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Not if Nagato flattened the Uchiha district as well...



nagato flattened the land.  he didn't make it vanish


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> nagato flattened the land.  he didn't make it vanish



I guess the grounds alone would fetch a good price as well.. On the other hand, she might also have build an Uchiha theme park on it, or something else the gave her a continuous source of income.. 

Still no idea when the chapter will be out?


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I guess the grounds alone would fetch a good price as well.. On the other hand, she might also have build an Uchiha theme park on it, or something else the gave her a continuous source of income..


theme park over  a massacre  


> Still no idea when the chapter will be out?


 just expect 2 days from now,  Thursday or about  48 hours from now


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Didn't the Uchiha have an entire district in the village?





-Azula- said:


> Nagato flattened the whole village.





Addy said:


> she sold the lands these houses were on





-Ziltoid- said:


> Not if Nagato flattened the Uchiha district as well...





Addy said:


> nagato flattened the land.  he didn't make it vanish





-Ziltoid- said:


> I guess the grounds alone would fetch a good price as well.. On the other hand, she might also have build an Uchiha theme park on it, or something else the gave her a continuous source of income..
> 
> Still no idea when the chapter will be out?



Actually, the anime went as far to show Konoha tearing down the entire district not too long after the Massacre. 
It's filler, I know, I know...
Either way, it was still a pile of rubble during the War, so they might have reserved (part of) the grounds for Sasuke & co in hindsight.



No indication chapter will come out today as far as I can tell...


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

we need to edit itachi and onion uchiha into here 
[YOUTUBE]aJtlUYgzRmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

Hyuuga's Kids. 
Unless you think an entire clan has only Hinata marred and giving birth.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hyuuga's Kids.
> Unless you think an entire clan has only Hinata marred and giving birth.



Actually, they are uzumaki kids.......  who don't have the byakugan


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> Actually, they are uzumaki kids.......  who don't have the byakugan



I wasn't referring to Narudo's kids tho. 
buy any random par from the Hyuga clan. lol


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Hyuuga's Kids.
> Unless you think an entire clan has only Hinata marred and giving birth.



Ehhh, if being a Hyuuga was so great then Naruto should've felt honored and not only naming his kids as Bolt and Himawari HYUUGAS but also take on the Hyuuga name himself. 

Ignorant Naruto or LOL Hyuugas?

The Uzumaki could seal them all with ease anyway. In fact an Uzumaki is probably a Hyuuga biggest nightmare. The strongest Hyuuga had his life ruined by a sealing jutsu on his forehead that decided his fate. An Uzumaki like Kushina could seal his whole body with a haxxed fuinjutsu and play pong using his sealed body via chakra chains.

It sucks to be Hyuuga.


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Come on, like you want Bolt or Himawari to look creepy with those empty eyes.
> 
> I bet you would take Uzumaki haxxx over Byakugan 360 degree vision any day. No point in denying, be honest.
> 
> ...



Just because the Byakugan stinks does not mean the Rinnegan does not. 

- She could have used the rotation thing, but Kishi had to hold the Byakugan's power back. 

- Yes, but Sasuke's Rinnegan's PS fodder jutsu got destroyed and did nothing, but Sakura's punch did. 



> Ehhh, if being a Hyuuga was so great then Naruto should've felt honored and not only naming his kids as Bolt and Himawari HYUUGAS but also take on the Hyuuga name himself.
> 
> Ignorant Naruto or LOL Hyuugas?
> 
> ...



There is a greater one than every great one. Since Narudo is greater than the Hyuga, his kids took after him.


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

Well, I don't really deny that the Huyga stink either. 


> As for the last point I bet Bolt and Himawari chuckle with amusement wherever they see grandpa Hiashi.


that was funny actually. lol


> *And now Bolt will be taught by an Uchiha*. The same Uchiha that saved Hiashi in the Last.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Well, I don't really deny that the Huyga stink either.
> 
> that was funny actually. lol



its like that post i did  a week ago but insert your own fandom in it  



> this chapter: SS fandom "you already have the knife in.... WHY WONT YOU TWIST IT YOU SON OF A BITCH?!!!!  ".
> next chapter: kishi "*twists the knife*"
> SS fandom: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

^ Kishi's nourishment are not the smiles of his fans but their tears.

Bitter tears.

He gets a high on that by the way...

When it seems confirmed that Itachi had a female lover and we see her being a very cute girl-with fans of said shipdom dying from sheer glee-...it is actually revealed that she adopted said kid as Itachi swore to be forever celibate due to his guilt or whatever...

Butthurt follows.


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

On the bright side, since there is a student who goes against his sensai, and causes of his death. Can I dream of Bolt being one, and kill the uchiha?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> its like that post i did  a week ago but insert your own fandom in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems about accurate.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> On the bright side, since there is a student who goes against his sensai, and causes of his death. Can I dream of Bolt being one, and kill the uchiha?



Even if the price of it is Bolt going crazy, evil and emo like most of those past students? 

Though yeah...Bolt could always poison Sasuke's tomatoes....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 5, 2015)

Wait is this an Itachi chapter ?


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Even if the price of it is Bolt going crazy, evil and emo like most of those past students?
> 
> Though yeah...Bolt could always poison Sasuke's tomatoes....



must sacrifices must be made. That would probably break Narudo's heart, but it can't be helped.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Seems about accurate.



yeah, its unfortunate but the amount of "we are strong together"  gave me that impression 

still, to think kishi would actually hide the birth records of salad just to raise tje possibility of her being  a bastard child....  damn kishi, dats cold 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wait is this an Itachi chapter ?



itachi is the reason the villain wants to kill sasuke


----------



## Corvida (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, its unfortunate but the amount of "we are strong together"  gave me that impression
> 
> still, to think kishi would actually hide the birth records of salad just to raise tje possibility of her being  a bastard child....  damn kishi, dats cold



Kishi is a reeeeeally cold fish, Addy


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> must sacrifices must be made. That would probably break Narudo's heart, but it can't be helped.



Even if he also take on the "Madara" name or calls him "the inspiration he will follow to change this worthless reality"?  

And possibly plucks out his own eyes and inserts some sharingan to follow with butthurt goals? 

We already have the Itachi fanboy kid so I doubt Kishi would make Bolt fap to him too so next might be Madara...


----------



## Trojan (May 5, 2015)

Shut up Arles


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 5, 2015)

Why is there so much Sakura bashing? o.O I don't get it... Kishi wouldn't drag his own character through the mud like that and make her purposely wear the Uchiha crest and live in a home with the Uchiha fans on it unless she were married to Sasuke. She can't wear the clan's crest unless she were tied to the clan in some way. I just don't understand some of the logic here... I really don't...


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Why is there so much Sakura bashing? o.O I don't get it... *Kishi wouldn't* drag his own character through the mud like that and make her purposely wear the Uchiha crest and live in a home with the Uchiha fans on it unless she were married to Sasuke. She can't wear the clan's crest unless she were tied to the clan in some way. I just don't understand some of the logic here... I really don't...




If it sets up a potentially interesting plot, he definitely would.
Sakura has done and said delusional stuff before. 
Why wouldn't she wear the clan symbol as a means to convince her daughter all is well between her and Sasuke?
Same thing with the photo.
And not remembering whether Sasuke wore glasses or not.
Red herring or not...
Plenty of people think she's just an awfully written character altogether.


----------



## Arisu (May 5, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Why is there so much Sakura bashing? o.O I don't get it... Kishi wouldn't drag his own character through the mud like that and make her purposely wear the Uchiha crest and live in a home with the Uchiha fans on it unless she were married to Sasuke. She can't wear the clan's crest unless she were tied to the clan in some way. I just don't understand some of the logic here... I really don't...



It's NF, logic doesn't apply to this place


----------



## Zef (May 5, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Why is there so much Sakura bashing? o.O I don't get it... Kishi wouldn't drag his own character through the mud like that and make her purposely wear the Uchiha crest and live in a home with the Uchiha fans on it unless she were married to Sasuke. She can't wear the clan's crest unless she were tied to the clan in some way. I just don't understand some of the *logic here...* I really don't...



There is no logic here. That is the problem. :ignoramus


Is Hussain still irate over Uchiha's relevancy?


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

i need to see onion uchiha using chains but having an uchiha symbol on his clothing fighting because he is part if the itachi fanclub. 

so much feels  

while pairing fans...  i will laugh at


----------



## Arisu (May 5, 2015)

Platypus said:


> If it sets up a potentially interesting plot, he definitely would.
> Sakura has done and said delusional stuff before.
> Why wouldn't she wear the clan symbol as a means to convince her daughter all is well between her and Sasuke?
> Same thing with the photo.
> ...



1. That's not an interesting plot, that's a telenovela.
2. Sakura doesn't wear Uchiha symbol just in front of her daughter but rest of the villagers as well. For 12 years she's walking around in the village like that and you think it's fine with her friends like nothing is happening?
3. Photo is just an coincidence. Created for the sake of this plot.
4. Sakura remembers how Sasuke looked. She's the most intelligent person out of all rookies. If you believe she doesn't remember man she loved her whole life, there's something wrong with you. Sakura is not stupid. She's obviously trying to hide something from her daughter. 

Plenty of people also think Sakura is a wonderful character, our opinion against yours


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 5, 2015)

Arisu said:


> It's NF, logic doesn't apply to this place



Yeah... I'm starting to realize that and wonder the ages of a lot of people here...


----------



## Zef (May 5, 2015)

Arisu said:


> 4. Sakura remembers how Sasuke looked. She's the most intelligent person out of all rookies. If you believe she doesn't remember man she loved her whole life, there's something wrong with you. Sakura is not stupid. She's obviously trying to hide something from her daughter.


Sakura has a picture of 13 year old Sasuke, and 17 year old Sasuke in the picture frame; he doesn't have glasses in those. She  also saw him during the academy days yet people took the glasses statement at face value. 

@SharinganGirl
This was the type of "logic" being used before the Gaiden even started. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arisu (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Tam (May 5, 2015)

*Sarada's mom is revealed*
And it is...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai all along


That explains why Sakura is raising this child


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 5, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sakura has a picture of 13 year old Sasuke, and 17 year old Sasuke in the picture frame; he doesn't have glasses in those. She  also saw him during the academy days yet people took the glasses statement at face value.
> 
> @SharinganGirl
> This was the type of "logic" being used before the Gaiden even started.
> *Spoiler*: __



Sakura knows exactly what he looks like. She hasn't forgotten. She's being secretive about something. That much is obvious. 

LOL That's the most ridiculous logic, if you can call that mess logic, I've honestly ever seen.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 5, 2015)

Tam said:


> *Sarada's mom is revealed*
> And it is...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



HAHAHA

Well, you know... this DID happen...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

Arisu said:


> 1. That's not an interesting plot, that's a telenovela.
> 2. Sakura doesn't wear Uchiha symbol just in front of her daughter but rest of the villagers as well. For 12 years she's walking around in the village like that and you think it's fine with her friends like nothing is happening?
> 3. Photo is just an coincidence. Created for the sake of this plot.
> 4. Sakura remembers how Sasuke looked. She's the most intelligent person out of all rookies. If you believe she doesn't remember man she loved her whole life, *there's something wrong with you*. Sakura is not stupid. She's obviously trying to hide something from her daughter.
> ...





Geez, was just giving possible reasons as to why people _bash_ Sakura. 
(Haven't even noticed that much bashing going on except for the pairing section which might as well be called the Toxic Waste.)



C-could it be that the Sarada subplot is linked to the Sharingan kid? 
Or would it be Kishi intentionally trolling part of the fanbase, solely for that reason? Take your guess.
Obviously it's plot. Everything is. Doesn't take away the fact that she purposefully slid her picture over a Team Taka photo.

You're putting words in my mouth: I said she didn't remember him wearing glasses or not, not that she didn't remember him.
Also, Shikamaru's the most intelligent. He's been praised for it to death. Highest grades != Most intelligent.


----------



## Turrin (May 5, 2015)

So if the Gaiden ends up being good we know who the real writer is, Kishi's 10 Year Old Son.



SharinganGirl said:


> Why is there so much Sakura bashing? o.O I don't get it... Kishi wouldn't drag his own character through the mud like that and make her purposely wear the Uchiha crest and live in a home with the Uchiha fans on it unless she were married to Sasuke. She can't wear the clan's crest unless she were tied to the clan in some way. I just don't understand some of the logic here... I really don't...


He certainly drug her through the Mud in the original Manga.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 5, 2015)

That white haired dood is one of Itachi's bastard children I'm calling it.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 5, 2015)

The whole thing about Sakura wearing the Uchiha crest. Wouldn't that be something highly disrespectful in regards to the Japanese? I mean a lot of us are westerners and the Japanese have extremely different customs. I really cannot see Kishi making Sakura wear the Uchiha crest unless she were married to an Uchiha. Sakura always wore her own family's crest before she got married. She lives in the village openly and with Naruto being Hokage, if she were NOT an Uchiha, I can't see how he would stand for something like that. She lived in an Uchiha home as well. But yeah. Like you said, no logic here, so I'm probably just wasting my time, even though I'm bored as fuck and just want the fucking chapter already.



Turrin said:


> So if the Gaiden ends up being good we know who the real writer is, Kishi's 10 Year Old Son.
> 
> 
> He certainly drug her through the Mud in the original Manga.



Agree to disagree. He didn't drag her through the mud to those extremes in the manga, regardless of what you might think. Karin is someone I could see doing something like that any day over Sakura. Karin was always flopping her tongue all over the place making her self look like a bespectacled lizard when it came to Sasuke. I think you're getting the two mixed up. Sakura wasn't the crazy one. Karin was though. That's for sure.


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That white haired dood is one of Itachi's bastard children I'm calling it.



Nah. More like one of Oro's experiments on the loose or something like that. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



More aliens


----------



## Corvida (May 5, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Geez, was just giving possible reasons as to why people _bash_ Sakura.
> (Haven't even noticed that much bashing going on except for the pairing section which might as well be called the Toxic Waste.)
> [



Bollocks-half of what went to the toxic waste came straight from the library  after the weekend passed.-and the stoning goes at full speed there


----------



## Turrin (May 5, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> The whole thing about Sakura wearing the Uchiha crest. Wouldn't that be something highly disrespectful in regards to the Japanese? I mean a lot of us are westerners and the Japanese have extremely different customs. I really cannot see Kishi making Sakura wear the Uchiha crest unless she were married to an Uchiha. Sakura always wore her own family's crest before she got married. She lives in the village openly and with Naruto being Hokage, if she were NOT an Uchiha, I can't see how he would stand for something like that. She lived in an Uchiha home as well. But yeah. Like you said, no logic here, so I'm probably just wasting my time, even though I'm bored as fuck and just want the fucking chapter already.



Does anyone actually doubt Sakura is married to Sasuke? I thought the issue was Sakura has always been and seemingly continues to be Sasuke's doormat. Sakura being married to him and being left alone for 12 years to care and raise for their kid, seems perfectly IC for Sakura and Kishi's writing to me. So for me at least I have no doubt she is married to Sasuke, because that would only further her battered house-wife/fangirl character arc, Kishi has been building since her debut.


----------



## Lovely (May 5, 2015)

That thing is far too ugly to be Itachi's kid.


----------



## Zef (May 5, 2015)

TBH, I always thought Itachi was ugly...


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Lovely said:


> That thing is far too ugly to be Itachi's kid.



so is himawari to hinata and naruto but i dont see anyone complaining


----------



## Cereza (May 5, 2015)

Lovely said:


> That thing is far too ugly to be Itachi's kid.



You took the words right out of my mouth.

There is no way Itachi could produce such ugly offspring


----------



## TRN (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> so is himawari to hinata and naruto but i dont see anyone complaining



Still judging himawari on that one spread I see	

Himawari looks cute


----------



## Night Spider (May 5, 2015)

Zef said:


> TBH, I always thought Itachi was ugly...



Blasphemy  
But, seriously I would never stop laughing if the kid turns out to be Itachi's


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

TRN said:


> Still judging himawari on that one spread I see
> 
> Himawari looks cute



and that manga panel in 700


----------



## TRN (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> and that manga panel in 700



Well I respect your opinion but I disagree


----------



## Zef (May 5, 2015)

Himiwari looks fine besides the back of her hair.


Looks like someone hacked at it with a knife.


----------



## TRN (May 5, 2015)

Zef said:


> Himiwari looks fine besides the back of her hair.
> 
> 
> Looks like someone hacked at it with a knife.



It will grow 

I hope Naruto pass his style to Himiawari cause she would look god like with Sage Mode


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 5, 2015)

Himawari is very cute. 

Hope to see her in the movie, at least.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

TRN said:


> Well I respect your opinion but I disagree



me too brah 


Zef said:


> Himiwari looks fine besides the back of her hair.
> 
> 
> Looks like someone hacked at it with a knife.



she looks like a humanoid thundercats.......... and those are already humanoids


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 5, 2015)

Lovely said:


> That thing is far too ugly to be Itachi's kid.



Itachi was blind, so he probably had no idea what he was banging


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi was blind, so he probably had no idea what he was banging



apparently, itachi was banging a dimension rift where his dick appeared on the other side of the pokemon world in celebis vagina :/


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> apparently, itachi was banging a dimension rift where his dick appeared on the other side of the pokemon world in celebis vagina :/







Definitely Itachi's kid. He is just albino and has a shitty sense of fashion.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Definitely Itachi's kid. He is just albino and has a shitty sense of fashion.



the resemblance is uncanny!!!!!!!!!! 

itachi fucked white hair bitches


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

So that is how the Uchiha will be rebuilt.

Itachi's son will hook up with Sasuke's daughter...

The Uchiha blood will stay strong via good ol' i*c*st.

RIP BoruSara, it was nice to know you.

Kishi probably realized that if Salad hooked up with Boruto she might have to have her kids be named Uzumaki since while both are from prominent clans she is a female and in such cases the male name wins.

Unless Itachi's kid hooks with Himawari.

....Naaaah.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> So that is how the Uchiha will be rebuilt.
> 
> *Itachi's son *will hook up with Sasuke's daughter...
> 
> ...



he looks 18.

dont involve salad with this


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 5, 2015)

In all seriousness I wouldn't be surprised if that thing actually turns out to be like an Oro experiment made from Itachi's DNA or some shit.



Addy said:


> he looks 18.
> 
> dont involve salad with this



Itachi looked 18 when he was 13 too 

and Itachi died 15 years ago, so that kid can very well be 14 - 15 years old


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Definitely Itachi's kid. He is just albino and has a shitty sense of fashion.



Celebi was REKTD by Sasuke tho.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> he looks 18.
> 
> dont involve salad with this



He could actually be in the 13-18 range.

Salad is at the time of the Gaiden 10-12.

If they wait 8-10 years they can marry and there would be a rather not so huge age difference.

Hell...Itachi's kid might have been born shortly after his death without the man knowing it.

Cousin marriage is legal in Japan from what I heard^^


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 5, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Celebi was REKTD by Sasuke tho.



You mean killed or just beat up ? 

I wouldn't mind Itachi's 15 year old son getting rekt by a 30+ year old Sasuke, who happens to be the strongest shinobi ever lived alongside with Naruto.


----------



## ch1p (May 5, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You mean killed or just beat up ?
> 
> I wouldn't mind Itachi's 15 year old son getting rekt by a 30+ year old Sasuke, who happens to be the strongest shinobi ever lived alongside with Naruto.



Looked from that angle... yes.

It would explain the butthurt over Itachi.

I wonder who the mother was, or if its going to be like his alleged lover, and never appear. Or maybe Kishi went all out at the Itachi sainthood / hype and this kid was cloned via some material there was of Itachi. I dunno which would be more satisfying. Legit kid, or clone. I guess if its a legit kid there's a bigger chance of survival over being a tribute.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> In all seriousness I wouldn't be surprised if that thing actually turns out to be like an Oro experiment made from Itachi's DNA or some shit.



i think kabuto made an itachi like cult giving everyone sharingans and senju DNA.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> You mean killed or just beat up ?
> 
> I wouldn't mind Itachi's 15 year old son getting rekt by a 30+ year old Sasuke, who happens to be the strongest shinobi ever lived alongside with Naruto.



i honestly dont care about how strong onion uchiha is. i just wanna know the mommy so i can make an anti FC for the bitch who gave itachi ninja aids


----------



## Harbour (May 5, 2015)

Itachi somehow fucked Kaguya.
The father of the new SotSP.


----------



## Corvida (May 5, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Looked from that angle... yes.
> 
> It would explain the butthurt over Itachi.
> 
> I wonder who the mother was, or if its going to be like his alleged lover, and never appear. Or maybe Kishi went all out at the Itachi sainthood / hype and this kid was cloned via some material there was of Itachi. I dunno which would be more satisfying. Legit kid, or clone. I guess if its a legit kid there's a bigger* chance of surviva*l over being a tribute.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 5, 2015)

Too bad Katons can't kill anyone in this manga


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Itachi somehow fucked Kaguya.
> The father of the new SotSP.



so  my theory was correct


----------



## BashFace (May 5, 2015)

Orochimaru outlasted all other villains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Orochimaru the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashman (May 5, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Why is there so much Sakura bashing? o.O I don't get it... Kishi wouldn't drag his own character through the mud like that and make her purposely wear the Uchiha crest and live in a home with the Uchiha fans on it unless she were married to Sasuke. She can't wear the clan's crest unless she were tied to the clan in some way. I just don't understand some of the logic here... I really don't...



All you need to understand is people here generally just like to bash Sakura


----------



## Radon87000 (May 5, 2015)

Some spoiler from NB

Sasuke is in the woods
Sasuke senses the boy with the sharingan
Sasuke yells "come out!"
The creepy child with swept back hair comes out
"Mitsuki? You differ from (him)?"
The child with the sharingan and Sasuke fight for a little bit, the boy can not quite compete with Sasukes powers. Sasuke feels that the child is involved with the Akatsuki. The child runs away and sasuke sends a Hawk to inform Naruto

*Spoiler*: __ 



サ冒頭は７００話の続き。 森の中で何かの気配に気付くサスケ�� �
煽り： 怪しき気配─ だが、この男の眼の前では隠れるこ�� �能ず─
最新ジャンプ、ＮＡＲＵＴＯ外伝 ２話の ネタバレ
サスケ「出て来い」
出てきたのはオールバックの不気味�� �少年。 ミツキ？違うかも？
少年とサスケはちょこっと戦うがサ�� �ケの強さに全く太刀打ちできず。 サスケは暁に関わっていることを感�� �、連絡用の鷹を木の葉へと飛ばす。
【秋道家】
チョウチョウ「パパとママの本当の�� �じゃないと思うの?！ だってあちしィ?両親と全然似てな�� �と思うの?」
カルイ＆チョウジ「?？」
チョウチョウ「だから本当のあちし�� �探しに旅しようと思うの」
最新ジャンプ、ＮＡＲＵＴＯ外伝 ２話の ネタバレ
サラダは自分の戸籍(出生？)の記録が ないことを不審に思い、シズネを訪�� �る。 そのときサラダはサスケが飛ばした�� �を見て、なぜか自分に関係があると� ��る。


----------



## MS81 (May 5, 2015)

So onion has itachi DNA???


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 5, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Some spoiler from NB
> 
> Sasuke is in the woods
> Sasuke senses the boy with the sharingan
> ...



     .


----------



## Macar0n (May 5, 2015)

Sasuke left Konoha 12/13 years ago and never visited Sarada but he knows her and Boruto classmate Mitsuki?

Did he found that one in a lab too and gave it to Konoha child assistance or Toneri/Orochimaru/Kabuto had a one night stand in the woods with him a decade ago


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

you all do realize that DB is the same website which altered the spoilers OD translated and said things she didnt say, right? 

 in other wrods, fake and retarded


----------



## Macar0n (May 5, 2015)

Rashman said:


> All you need to understand is people here generally just like to bash Sakura





Addy said:


> you all do realize the DB is the same website which altered the spoilers OD translated and said things she didnt say, right?
> 
> in other wrods, fake and retarded



He stole them from another poster on naruto base but yeah it sounds fake af


----------



## Teachan (May 5, 2015)

...who is Mitsuki?  


Aaaaannnnnyway, since the very moment Kishimoto introduced cloning in this story, people with either spliced DNA or created by using another person's DNA from scratch was a possibility. 

I mean, Madara has the face of the 1st on his chest... 


Yeah, better not try to think much about it. 

So! Itachi. Kishimoto couldn't have a story without this guy. What else is new?


----------



## Saturnine (May 5, 2015)

So many years and people still wonder why Sakura is being bashed. 

I mean come on! The manga is over! What else is there to say?


----------



## Macar0n (May 5, 2015)

Teachan said:


> ...who is Mitsuki?
> 
> 
> Aaaaannnnnyway, since the very moment Kishimoto introduced cloning in this story, people with either spliced DNA or created by using another person's DNA from scratch was a possibility.
> ...



Boruto and Sarada classmate and team mate.


----------



## Zef (May 5, 2015)

> NB

 :rofl   :ho   

It's fake. Either that, or the person didn't summarize everything. There's no mention of Sarada/ChouChou.


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2015)

Sounds like of those really bad fanfics.


----------



## Radon87000 (May 5, 2015)

I just did a search on that and it seems that person got it from the Viz forums



This is the full version

Sasuke is in the woods
Sasuke senses the boy with the sharingan
Sasuke yells "come out!"
The creepy child with swept back hair comes out
"Mitsuki? You differ from (him)?"
The child with the sharingan and sauske fight for a little bit, the boy can not quite compete with Sasukes powers. Sasuke feels that the child is involved with the Akatsuki. The child runs away and sasuke sends a Hawk to inform Naruto
ChouChou is talking to her parents, she says "I don't think that I'm Papa and Mama's real child, But in that sense....I don't think that I resemble my parents at all.."
ChouChou wants to find her real parents...
Karui and Chouji are suprised ChouChou would say that
Sarada gets suspicious and asks Shizune about her birth certificate, Shizune cannot find one
Sarada sees a hawk and realises Sasuke must be sending an important message to Naruto
Naruto consults Kakashi, Kakashi says it might be an Ocochimaru Experiment or a survivor of the Uchiha Massacre
Naruto leaves a shadow clone in his place to run the village
Naruto and Sasuke set out to ask Orochimaru if the child with the sharingan is one of his experiments
Sarada and ChouChou chase after Naruto


----------



## Arisu (May 5, 2015)

Those are the same spoilers we already got from Evil, besides the Mitsuki part....


----------



## Milady (May 5, 2015)

I'm loving Sarada x Chouchou so far  

I predict team taka is with Orochimaru.


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

Wait, what about the Akatsuki guy? He just appears and disappears?


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I'm loving Sarada x Chouchou so far
> 
> I predict team taka is with Orochimaru.



oro must be with them or else salad wont be going there with naruto and sauske soon. 

i want to see team taka's new designs and new panels oro to fap to


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So onion has itachi DNA???



I still like Celebi better.


----------



## Milady (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> oro must be with them or else salad wont be going there with naruto and sauske soon.
> 
> i want to see team taka's new designs and new panels oro to fap to




I wonder if Karin will still want to lick Sasuke. 

I hope Juugo got even hotter.
Suigetsu I dont care.
Oro is like 80 but will look 25.


----------



## Narutossss (May 5, 2015)

So mitsuki is a clone of somekind?


----------



## NW (May 5, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Or one of Karin's countless bastard children.
> 
> Once Sasuke dumped her for Sakura and took Salad with him, Karin did go on a sex marathon out of despair before *finally killing herself after realizing that nothing can replace an Uchiha D*.


She would have found Celebi if she looked hard enough


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 5, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Wait, what about the Akatsuki guy? He just appears and disappears?



It was an Akatsuki cosplayer it all makes sense now


----------



## Narutossss (May 5, 2015)

akatsuki dude is sakumo, he faked his suicide.


----------



## Silver Fang (May 5, 2015)

If the SP are real, seems like Sarada and ChouChou may be bff. 1st 2 chapters and we already see them interacting more than others so far. But again, only 2 chapters, so who knows. But interesting if it's the case. 

Also, again if legit, seeing wth Oro is, and what's going on would be good.


----------



## Narutossss (May 5, 2015)

so kakashi is back in konoha? only two years vacation.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 5, 2015)

i heard Itachi banged some random bitches during his times around


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 5, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Itachi somehow fucked Kaguya.
> The father of the new SotSP.



If Obito can gift his eyeballs when he is dead, why can't Itachi impregnate people? 

Sounds perfectly reasonable and in universe to me. Uchihas have the power to transfer their cells in the afterlife.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 5, 2015)

though celebi reminds me of hiddan

might be his son and some jashin shit


----------



## Shattering (May 5, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i heard Itachi banged some random bitches during his times around



I have a crazy theory where Itachi got his legendary items from a hidden shrine and the people protecting that place became his fanatics, like if he was the choosen one or some shit like that...

But I like your one too


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 5, 2015)

We can asumme we will se an Uchiha vs another Uchiha. Uchiha makes this manga run since chapter 1, and thet are still messing it until now.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> We can asumme we will se an Uchiha vs another Uchiha. Uchiha makes this manga run since chapter 1, and thet are still messing it until now.



Uchiha is the only truth.


----------



## N120 (May 5, 2015)

Itachi is alive, he faked being good?


----------



## Harbour (May 5, 2015)

Uchiha always fuck up the shit, until some truly mofo dudes like Hashirama, Tobirama, Minato or Killer Bee put the emo kids on their place.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 5, 2015)

No that, since the spoilers or shome real shit shows another Uchiha that might turn out to be a manga changer, so we can assume things like: he is Sasuke's brother, or Itachi's son, could be Obito's or Oro expirement, or some shitty asspull.


----------



## MS81 (May 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> So mitsuki is a clone of somekind?



So is yamato.


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

MS81 said:


> So is yamato.


I thought Yamato was one of the kidnapped children Orochimaru experimented on 

Anyway, the kid's not confirmed an Uchiha. What's with this Itachi DNA thing going around? Although, Oro experimenting on kids with Itachi's DNA isn't too far of a stretch. 
I'm glad it seems that Kishi didn't forget about Obito's Sharingan Collection.


----------



## NW (May 5, 2015)

I missed all this crazy-ass theorizing.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 5, 2015)

Imagine if Orochimaru is using Itachi's DNA to experiment on some kid like that blonde dude so he could eventually get the body and eyes he desired for so long but the blonde kid becomes stronger that expected and he offs Orochimaru - again. The life of Orochimaru in a nutshell, if Itachi ain't there to do the job, his clone is. The icing on the cake would be the kid using the Totsuka


----------



## Platypus (May 5, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Imagine if Orochimaru is using Itachi's DNA to experiment on some kid like that blonde dude so he could eventually get the body and eyes he desired for so long but the blonde kid becomes stronger that expected and he offs Orochimaru - again. The life of Orochimaru in a nutshell, if Itachi ain't there to do the job, his clone is. The icing on the cake would be the kid using the Totsuka



Sounds like something Oro should have done from the very beginning


----------



## Indra (May 5, 2015)

Kishimoto is basically going all out with this manga. ChoCho has more screen-time than 99% of the characters bar Sarada. Wouldn't be surprised if it stays that way too considering their friendship.

If you expect anything resolved soon, you are mistaken too. I hope he goes all the way


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 5, 2015)

you telling me Itachi fanboys are the final villains  


i love you kishi


----------



## StickaStick (May 5, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> No that, since the spoilers or shome real shit shows another Uchiha that might turn out to be a manga changer, so we can assume things like: he is Sasuke's brother, or Itachi's son, could be Obito's or Oro expirement, or s*ome shitty asspull*.



Where the safe money is at. 

At least Kishi will be bringing attention to Obito's Sharingan collection for the first time in forever.


----------



## MS81 (May 5, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I thought Yamato was one of the kidnapped children Orochimaru experimented on
> 
> Anyway, the kid's not confirmed an Uchiha. What's with this Itachi DNA thing going around? Although, Oro experimenting on kids with Itachi's DNA isn't too far of a stretch.
> I'm glad it seems that Kishi didn't forget about Obito's Sharingan Collection.



Yamato is basically a water down version of hashirama, but I wonder what happened to Yamato??? Maybe he will tell Orochimaru to inject Madara's DNA in him?


----------



## NW (May 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _700+3 prediction_ 



Number 700+3: The New Akatsuki

*nardo and sauce go to uncle oro's*

Oro: Kukukukuku Sasuke your body is eve riper now-

Sauce: STFU you pedo fodder. Who was the hooded ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and the legendary pokemon?

Nardo: Sasuke be nice, Oro's the coolest guy

oro: fufufufufuf very well. ill tell you so I can see your wind. The kid is one of my experiments. I wondered what would happen if I combined my favorite pokemon with my favorite eyes so I experimented on itachi's son.

sauce: itachi had a son? with who?

oro: hard to say. he was banging everyone in and out of the village back in his day

sauce: so who's the hooded ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

oro: dunno. 

nardo and sauce: k

*scene shift to akatsuki hideout*

hood guy: Soon, celebi... soon we will complete our ambition. As the new leader of akatsuki, I promise you that the world will be in our hands!

celebi: I miss itachi. that bastard sasuke. gonna kill him

hood guy: Fear not, for soon Operation Revive Itachi will be complete!

editor: jump on break next week


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i heard Itachi banged some random bitches during his times around



i saw itachi banging some random bitches hurr


----------



## mayumi (May 5, 2015)

Itachi being anything but gay.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Itachi being anything but gay.



and what's wrong with thd king being gay? he still banged random  bitches with his tatsuke sword


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 5, 2015)

Addy said:


> and what's wrong with thd king being gay? he still banged random  bitches with his tatsuke sword



.....does orochimaru count?


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> .....does orochimaru count?



orochimaru especially counts but he survived anyway as proof by this chapter 

makes you wonder what would be jirayas reaction knowing oro is still alive


----------



## C-Moon (May 5, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> .....does orochimaru count?



If he was in the body he had when fighting Hiruzen, it would


----------



## Golden Circle (May 5, 2015)

Spoiler from my friend in japan:

[sp]Himawari notices her brother is gone and follows him too. The villain kills her and Naruto dies.

[sp]where were you when naruto was kill?
i was browsing nf when evil ring
'naruto is kill'
'no'
[/sp][/sp]


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 5, 2015)

When's the chapter coming?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 5, 2015)

Is Chouchou actually suggesting she doesn't believe she's her parent's child either because she thinks she looks nothing like them? I love this kid. 

*Sees pics of Sasuke, a mysterious person donning the Akatsuki cloak again, and the mysterious ,going with albino*

Oh come on, can't the guy catch a freaking break.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Is Chouchou actually suggesting she doesn't believe she's her parent's child either because she thinks she looks nothing like them? I love this kid.
> 
> *Sees pics of Sasuke, a mysterious person donning the Akatsuki cloak again, and the mysterious ,going with albino*
> 
> Oh come on, can't the guy catch a freaking break.


The point was to contrast her situation with Sarada's to highlight how unreasonable Sarada is being. Namely, Sarada doesn't think Sakura is her parent just like Chouchou doesn't think they are her parents.

OF COURSE Sakura is her parent, but unlike Chouchou she is not the biological one. But, it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things who you came out of if your family is different.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Is Chouchou actually suggesting she doesn't believe she's her parent's child either because she thinks she looks nothing like them? I love this kid.
> 
> *Sees pics of Sasuke, a mysterious person donning the Akatsuki cloak again, and the mysterious ,going with albino*
> *
> Oh come on, can't the guy catch a freaking break*.



that's what ya get for being a deadbeat dad


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> The point was to contrast her situation with Sarada's to highlight how unreasonable Sarada is being. Namely, Sarada doesn't think Sakura is her parent just like Chouchou doesn't think they are her parents.
> 
> OF COURSE Sakura is her parent, but unlike Chouchou she is not the biological one. But, it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things who you came out of if your family is different.


Really buying that? Oh well. 

Still, Chouchou is the best character. 


Addy said:


> that's what ya get for being a deadbeat dad



If albino hunting him down is the reason then we can't really blame him.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> If albino hunting him down is the reason then we can't really blame him.



albinos or not, he is  a demi god


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I thought Yamato was one of the kidnapped children Orochimaru experimented on



I believe it was said it were children that were experimented on, not clones. We might need to check some translations though. I remember back then were really unreliable, especially in those chapters at the bridge. *ETA: Databook says the material was transplanted onto him.*



Hashirama and Yamato look very alike though, but then again it might just be Kishi's artwork. One thing that was different was the eyeshape.

But if Yamato is a clone... And if Celebi kid is a Itachi clone, then Celebi kid can't be just Itachi clone. Yamato as a clone resembled Hashirama, but Celebi kid does not, so there must be something else along with Itachi DNA.

It might be an Itachi blender though. Like Itachi was the primary DNA source and then he added more. Like the next level from what Kabuto was doing, since he was a DNA blender too.



ShadowReij said:


> Really buying that? Oh well.



These will be the same lot that will say 'oh I saw it coming, I was just trollin' when the "big"  revelation that Sakura is the mother happens.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2015)

Well, Yamato and Hashi should be look a like cause that is what Kishi wanted.  But I prefer Itachi son or another shitty Uchiha from nowhere.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Wonder what the odds are of delayed release due to the Chinese hack spoilers being so lazy are... Hopefully didn't get caught


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Wonder what the odds are of delayed release due to the Chinese hack spoilers being so lazy are... Hopefully didn't get caught



nah, at the worst, we will wait until tomorrow. 

Saturday spoilers happened once many years ago and the same thing happened.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 6, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Wonder what the odds are of delayed release due to the Chinese hack spoilers being so lazy are... Hopefully didn't get caught



Everyone is safe. No one got prosecuted for the leak. 



Addy said:


> nah, at the worst, we will wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Saturday spoilers happened once many years ago and the same thing happened.



Expect it at the usual time~


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 6, 2015)

No chapter reading I ?


----------



## Pocalypse (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Is Chouchou actually suggesting she doesn't believe she's her parent's child either because she thinks she looks nothing like them? I love this kid.



We got Salad and Chouchou now doubting their heritage 

Kishi must be running out of ideas for suspense. Imagine if they start a crusade and gather all the other kids to doubt their heritage also and that's the plot of the series


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 6, 2015)

Turns out all rookies were sterile, and Orochimaru created those kids from their DNA and delivered em to get a clean slate.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 6, 2015)

Rumour : the mini series has been complete by kisimoto but there an special chapter left to be done to tie into the movie.  

Chapter three involve an battle with celebi against sarada, chocho during there little adventure. Celebi has implanted memories of Itachi an story about him. It seem orchimaru is in blood prison something in line with it <.< got to get naruto to get access to him, team taka is broken up since the fourth war, juugo is out about looking for sasuke an keeping low profile in the woods, suigestu managed to insert himself into fourth mizukage escort an seventh swordsman, Karin is pretty much an lunatic chain up somewhere.... Mizuki pop up to save the two girls but get this rough up by celebi an co.. He then loose this cool an cast ninjutsu look like freaking goudama gaint sphere something orchimaru would do, bloodlust crazy shit jutsu. Chouji arraves to save this kid an sarada go butterfly mode to stop mizuki an celebi jutsu from crashing together .. End myerious shadow showing up cancel out ...
Everything about boruto is off panel ....  Talk from naruto exhibition .. Everything is recapped into the movie an tell how naruto got this real blown off arm back along with sasuke?


----------



## Pocalypse (May 6, 2015)

> Series about Bolt
> Bolt being off panel

Sounds about right.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 6, 2015)

Chapter 3 spoilers when 2 isn't even out...


----------



## MS81 (May 6, 2015)

Konoha Sev7n said:


> Rumour : the mini series has been complete by kisimoto but there an special chapter left to be done to tie into the movie.
> 
> Chapter three involve an battle with celebi against sarada, chocho during there little adventure. Celebi has implanted memories of Itachi an story about him. It seem orchimaru is in blood prison something in line with it <.< got to get naruto to get access to him, team taka is broken up since the fourth war, juugo is out about looking for sasuke an keeping low profile in the woods, suigestu managed to insert himself into fourth mizukage escort an seventh swordsman, Karin is pretty much an lunatic chain up somewhere.... Mizuki pop up to save the two girls but get this rough up by celebi an co.. He then loose this cool an cast ninjutsu look like freaking goudama gaint sphere something orchimaru would do, bloodlust crazy shit jutsu. Chouji arraves to save this kid an sarada go butterfly mode to stop mizuki an celebi jutsu from crashing together .. End myerious shadow showing up cancel out ...
> Everything about boruto is off panel ....  Talk from naruto exhibition .. Everything is recapped into the movie an tell how naruto got this real blown off arm back along with sasuke?



I believed it until I saw butterfly sarada!!!!


----------



## mayumi (May 6, 2015)

Don't you just like trolls telling you short series is all completed already?


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> > Series about Bolt
> > Bolt being off panel
> 
> Sounds about right.



this is not a series about Bolt, it's Naruto Gaiden. Maybe we'll get a series about Bolt in the future


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (May 6, 2015)

I hate waiting


----------



## Ginkurage (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Country of Earth:



Looks like a swell place to live.


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden != Boruto Gaiden → doesn't mean it'll focus on Boruto
When was it stated otherwise?

The next movie's about Boruto.

Thought people figured that out by now...


----------



## Arisu (May 6, 2015)

If that rumor is true, I feel so bad for Karin. Why is she chained somewhere and neither Sasuke nor Naruto do something about it? She's probably used for healing people and biten all over her body. She doesn't deserve this for 12 years  When other guys from team taka are roaming free ,this is Karin's fate? I hope it's not true or I'll kill something.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

If that rumor is true I feel so  happy   bad for Karin's situation. 
Lol at Boruto though.


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

C'mon guys, the rumour isn't remotely true. Guy who wrote it couldn't even get the names of the characters right.

Also: Butterfly Sarada and Gudoudama Orochimaru.


----------



## Arisu (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> C'mon guys, the rumour isn't remotely true. Guy who wrote it couldn't even get the names of the characters right.
> 
> Also: Butterfly Sarada and Gudoudama Orochimaru.



I hope so...I thought it's Chouji who came saved the girls and made the butterfly jutsu...

''Chouji arraves to save this kid an Sarada, go butterfly mode to stop Mizuki an Celebi jutsu from crashing together .. "

Someone just doesn't add commas. And by Saying Mizuki, someone probably means Mitsuki, the kid from Sarada's class.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> We got Salad and Chouchou now doubting their heritage
> 
> Kishi must be running out of ideas for suspense. Imagine if they start a crusade and gather all the other kids to doubt their heritage also and that's the plot of the series


All these kids need a good kick in the head. Hell I think Chouji and Karui heard her. 


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Turns out all rookies were sterile, and Orochimaru created those kids from their DNA and delivered em to get a clean slate.



Orochimaru's baby delivery service. I like it.


----------



## uchihaluna (May 6, 2015)

I thought it was Chouji went butterfly mode and saves Sarada and co


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Arisu said:


> I hope so...I thought it's Chouji who came saved the girls and made the butterfly jutsu...
> 
> ''Chouji arraves to save this kid an Sarada, go butterfly mode to stop Mizuki an Celebi jutsu from crashing together .. "
> 
> Someone just doesn't add commas. And by Saying Mizuki, someone probably means Mitsuki, the kid from Sarada's class.



Oh, it was about Chouji. I couldn't tell at first because it's such a well written summary. /s
And Mitszuki was the one using something Gudoudama-like. Truly a "bloodlust crazy shit jutsu" like Orochimaru would do. 



Still not convinced.


----------



## Arisu (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Oh, it was about Chouji. I couldn't tell at first because it's such a well written summary. /s
> And Mitszuki was the one using something Gudoudama-like. Truly a "bloodlust crazy shit jutsu" like Orochimaru would do.
> 
> 
> ...



Well...this spoiler is written in such a way that this huge jutsu could be either made by Mitsuki or Celebi. Makes more sense that it's Celebi because Chouji comes to the rescue.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 6, 2015)

Let's say it's fake but why would someone remember Mizuki of all people. 



Pocalypse said:


> > Series about Bolt



This series is about Sarada.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

i wonder if karui and sakura are friends since their daughters are best friends?


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Let's say it's fake but why would someone remember Mizuki of all people. .



Mizuki is a true gem among the villains of Naruto. Same for Gato


----------



## samishige (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder if karui and sakura are friends since their daughters are best friends?


Don't think so. Karui was last seen with Ino so...


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

samishige said:


> Don't think so. Karui was last seen with Ino so...



good a point  :/


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2015)

lmao Mizuki.


----------



## samishige (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> good a point  :/


Personally, I don't think she has many friends. It was tolerable for her to treat them like she treated Naruto in her teens but now everyone is grew up, have their own families, their own responsibilities, they can't babysit like before. And Sakura being a Sakura can't be a normal friend.



Platypus said:


> Mizuki is a true gem among the villains of Naruto. Same for Gato


Sad but true. Even Orochimaru was turned into a good guy.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Mizuki is a true gem among the villains of Naruto. Same for Gato



True. But not tiger mizuki though.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

No chapter release today?


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Gross picture posted in kt.  Don't click it


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 6, 2015)

Yeah that thread is a troll, obvious as fuck.


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

dat troll thread


----------



## God of Turmoil (May 6, 2015)

We've had spoilers since the weekend...what's going on...


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

I think it should be clear at this point that the chapter is coming out Thursday.


----------



## BisonLlama (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> dat troll thread



Also, virus.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> dat troll thread



It's not cool it's gross child poop porn


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Yep, chapter's coming out tomorrow.
Early spoilers were leaked intentionally to create hype.
/facts




BisonLlama said:


> Also, virus.


Don't click the link


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Please report it.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder if karui and sakura are friends since their daughters are best friends?



Considering who Sakura's husband is I'd go with the term "civil" when it comes to the interactions between Karui and Sakura.


----------



## mayumi (May 6, 2015)

Last time Karui asked her, What is Sasuke to you? And even after 15 yrs she still won't be able to answer the question.


----------



## TRN (May 6, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Last time Karui asked her, What is Sasuke to you? And even after 15 yrs she still won't be able to answer the question.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Last time Karui asked her, What is Sasuke to you? And even after 15 yrs she still won't be able to answer the question.



Damn, that's low.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Addy said:


> i wonder if karui and sakura are friends since their daughters are best friends?



Considering how irresistible is Sasuke it would be only a matter of-very short- time till his Uchiha glamour takes all over Karui's mind as she decides to divorce Chouji and nags/begs/cries for Sasuke to accept her as Uchiha property. 

Naturally Sakura wants to be Sasuke's nr.1 loyal slave so a rival for his unreachable priced D is not welcomed. 

*Cat-fight ensues while Sasuke with a calm and bored face checks if his precious Uchiha symbols all over his house were properly cleaned* 





mayumi said:


> Last time Karui asked her, What is Sasuke to you? And even after 15 yrs she still won't be able to answer the question.



Promoting the Uchiha symbols all over Konoha.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Last time Karui asked her, What is Sasuke to you? And even after 15 yrs she still won't be able to answer the question.



Remember the picture of some celebrity woman on a promo for the last movie being shown the SS forehead tap and smiling?

Yeah, Sasuke tapped that (if ya know what I'm sayin)


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Remember when this was a prediction thread :?
Me either


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

So lets predict then.

Liiiike...how powerful is Oro now or/and what he would need to be a threat to Godruto and Godsuke?

Is Kabuto still evil and Oro's minion or was he removed as he settled in the orphanage as another Itachi fanboy?

Is the Akatsuki guy connected to Oro, to the old Akatsuki or it is a whole new organization that carries/stole the same name?


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> So lets predict then.
> 
> Liiiike...how powerful is Oro now or/and what he would need to be a threat to Godruto and Godsuke?


Not much stronger than before, hence he's experimenting on children again to make the perfect Uchiha-Uzumaki-Senju-something-hybrid.



> Is Kabuto still evil and Oro's minion or was he removed as he settled in the orphanage as another Itachi fanboy?


I'd like to see Kabuto back in the orphanage. It would resolve his character quite nicely. Otherwise, the whole mixing DNA from different lineages started with him, so he could still be under Oro's wings. Why not both? Let's make things morbid...




> Is the Akatsuki guy connected to Oro, to the old Akatsuki or it is a whole new organization that carries/stole the same name?


Dunno, can't immediately see a reason why Oro would go after Sasuke after the wanking during the War arc. Perhaps the boy ran away and was taking in by some lunatic who wants to repeat the whole plan of _creating peace through fear_ we were originally told or something like that...
Although manga mentioned there being other people in Akatsuki besides the ones who were shown, they were all killed by Kakuzu right? His partners before Hidan?


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

I predict...  That there's nothing else to predict since we have the chapter summary

That Godsuke is a galaxy buster that will have to use .1% of his power when fighting this fodder so he won't destroy the planet. 
No, I am not wanking. :ignoramus
Yes, I am very serious. :ignoramus


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Dunno if posted -- Found on NarutoBase. Source not confirmed, but the person said he found it on reddit. 

Sasuke is in the woods
Sasuke senses the boy with the sharingan
Sasuke yells "come out!"
The creepy child with swept back hair comes out
"Mitsuki? You differ from (him)?"
The child with the sharingan and Sasuke fight for a little bit, the boy can not quite compete with Sasukes powers. Sasuke feels that the child is involved with the Akatsuki. The child runs away and sasuke sends a Hawk to inform Naruto
サ冒頭は７００話の続き。 森の中で何かの気配に気付くサスケ�� �
煽り： 怪しき気配─ だが、この男の眼の前では隠れるこ�� �能ず─
最新ジャンプ、ＮＡＲＵＴＯ外伝 ２話の ネタバレ
サスケ「出て来い」
出てきたのはオールバックの不気味�� �少年。 ミツキ？違うかも？
少年とサスケはちょこっと戦うがサ�� �ケの強さに全く太刀打ちできず。 サスケは暁に関わっていることを感�� �、連絡用の鷹を木の葉へと飛ばす。
【秋道家】
チョウチョウ「パパとママの本当の�� �じゃないと思うの…！ だってあちしィ…両親と全然似てな�� �と思うの…」
カルイ＆チョウジ「…？」
チョウチョウ「だから本当のあちし�� �探しに旅しようと思うの」
最新ジャンプ、ＮＡＲＵＴＯ外伝 ２話の ネタバレ
サラダは自分の戸籍(出生？)の記録が ないことを不審に思い、シズネを訪�� �る。 そのときサラダはサスケが飛ばした�� �を見て、なぜか自分に関係があると� ��る。


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

2

写輪眼の少年 The boy with sharingan. 

サスケの目の前に現れる白い少年 A white boy appears in front of Sasuke
イタチの事で復讐したい？ You want to revenge Itachi?
サスケが、｢俺はもう昔の俺ではない。今は、うちはサクラの夫で、うちはサラダの父親だ。｣という Sasuke says “I’m not my older self. Now I’m Uchiha Sakura’s husband and Uchiha Sarada’s father”. 
誇り高きうちはの恥さらしと罵る顔がみえないフードの奴 The disgrace of the proud Uchiha with covered face (I don’t understand all of this)
サスケの強さを目の前にして、のちに後悔するであろうと言い残し去る In front of Sasuke’s strenght, ??
ナルトに連絡しようとするサスケ Sasuke tries to contact Naruto.

チョウチョウの場面は省くねｗｗ I save Chouchou’s scene (*seems the person who gave the spoilers didn’t want to give details*)

里の方ではサラダがシズネに自分は本当に木の葉の人間なのかときく In the village, Sarada hears the truth from Shizune. 
ここで生まれたのなら、病院の証拠とかは？どこで生まれたの？If I were born here, where’s the hospital evidence? Where was I born?

と 言葉が曖昧になるシズネ Shizune’s words are ambiguous.
サラダは、もういいと言って去る Sarada leaves.
シズネとサクラの会話で、サクラはサラダには木の葉で生まれたという事にしたいという 
けれど、過去回想で妊婦のサクラがサスケを恨んでいる奴らに狙われて、木の葉から離れた場所で産んだ事が明らかになった 
（サクラ母親確定！！！）(*Note: Sarada’s mother confirmed*)

鷹をみつけたサラダ 

サスケの事だと勘つき、ナルトの後を追う 
チョウチョウも何故か一緒ｗｗｗ  

If it’s true then Sarada’s birth was remained secretly for some reason...


----------



## Arisu (May 6, 2015)

It was already posted Indra...


----------



## Addy (May 6, 2015)

if you are not rai or OD or evil, please stop posting stuff you found on tumblr or any other place


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> [
> サスケが、｢俺はもう昔の俺ではない。今は、うちはサクラの夫で、うちはサラダの父親だ。｣という Sasuke says “I’m not my older self. Now I’m Uchiha Sakura’s husband and Uchiha Sarada’s father”.


Sasuke would never say this, which is why I'm going with my translation :

Not sure if these are confirmed btw. I'll edit it in a second saying that


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

kaizen is just as much of a good translator as OD. Just sayin'.


----------



## Tanuki (May 6, 2015)

Sasuke must be smoking too much shrooms in the woods if that spoiler is true


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Sasuke must be smoking too much shrooms in the woods if that spoiler is true


Yeah that sort of line you expect from someone odd. Sounds really OOC



SharinganGirl said:


> kaizen is just as much of a good translator as OD. Just sayin'.


We will find out tomorrow then.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

*shrugs*  Just posting what I saw. I thought this was a predictions thread and nothing is confirmed anyway.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> *shrugs*  Just posting what I saw. I thought this was a predictions thread and nothing is confirmed anyway.


Do these people have the raws already? What region has them? Japanese or Chinese?

Hopefully we will get them tomorrow.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

What Radon posted on page 91.


SharinganGirl, that translation....
IDK, it kinda contradicts some things Evil said.


----------



## Za Fuuru (May 6, 2015)

this new sharingan boy sounds like Trunks. A new Saiyan when all Saiyan were dead.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> What Radon posted on page 91.
> 
> 
> SharinganGirl, that translation....
> IDK, it kinda contradicts some things Evil said.



I don't see any contradictions. I just see either stuff that was left out or the possibility of stuff that happened and wasn't posted. That's all. *shrugs* I'm not saying it's real. I'm just posting what I saw. That's all.


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2015)

Za Fuuru said:


> this new sharingan boy sounds like Trunks. A new Saiyan when all Saiyan were dead.



Trunks was Sarada.  A child time traveled from  the future


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Sasuke must be smoking too much shrooms in the woods if that spoiler is true



I never thought I'd see Vegeta in a pink shirt either. Guess what happened.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> Sasuke must be smoking too much shrooms in the woods if that spoiler is true



Sakura would SHANNARO the world out of sheer joy if she ever heard that. 

Would Mr. PIMP show so much appreciation for her devotion?


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

^
^
^
^If Sasuke announced Sakura was his wife, and that Sarada was his daughter (which sounds out of place, and OOC) then I don't see why Evil was speculating all these various reasons for Sarada's missing birth certificate. 
Unless Evil doesn't actually see the chapter, but just hears of it's contents from someone inside SJ...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> I never thought I'd see Vegeta in a pink shirt either. Guess what happened.



Or see him dance in a party.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Sasuke: "I'm not the same as I once was, I am now the husband of Cherry Blossom, and the father of Salad"

If this is in the chapter then I'm dead for real, complete U turn of what Sasuke would say


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 6, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I don't see any contradictions. I just see either stuff that was left out or the possibility of stuff that happened and wasn't posted. That's all. *shrugs* I'm not saying it's real. I'm just posting what I saw. That's all.



It's originally from 2ch. From what I can see, I'm not sure if the OP meant it as a prediction or a spoiler. It's been awhile since I've lurked 2ch for Naruto spoilers, but if I recall, it's formatted differently than people used to present the spoilers. 

When in doubt, use caution in believing it until the scans.


----------



## heartsutra (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> If Sasuke announced Sakura was his wife, and that Sarada was his daughter (which sounds out of place, and OOC) then I don't see why Evil was speculating all these various reasons for Sarada's missing birth certificate.
> Unless Evil doesn't actually see the chapter, but just hears of it's contents from someone inside SJ..



I agree that it sounds somewhat OOC but don't think it contradicts the spoilers that have already been posted. Most of what kaizen has revealed  confirms them, if anything. I wonder if they should be posted in the spoiler thread, to be honest. I think yes because I'd want to know this …


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Why would Sasuke declare he's a husband and a father to some random guy he never met before, the chapter after Kishi made us questioning those very things?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^If Sasuke announced Sakura was his wife, and that Sarada was his daughter (which sounds out of place, and OOC) then I don't see why Evil was speculating all these various reasons for Sarada's missing birth certificate.
> Unless Evil doesn't actually see the chapter, but just hears of it's contents from someone inside SJ...



Sarada's mysterious birth due to not being registered with neither Sasuke's nor Sakura's name could still keep the mystery even if Sasuke thinks of Salad as his daughter.

And Salad regardless of being Sasuke's/Sakura's/Karin's/Oro's lab is unlikely to be treated badly by Sasuke himself. By that I mean that even if he is kinda aloof towards her he probably cares for her and for Sakura too I think.

It is still all very weird as Salad said in the previous chapter and Kishi could keep introducing more elements to add ambiguity to it all so that readers are still left guessing.


----------



## mayumi (May 6, 2015)

Must be some fanfiction written by SS fan cause people are having fun at their expense. But it does provide the lulz though.

None of the 2chers are talking that spoiler  seriously though.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 6, 2015)

I just said nothing has been confirmed. I don't believe anything until I see it for myself. And honestly? We don't know how much Sasuke has changed over the years, after his redemption journey, after getting married and becoming a father. We truly know nothing of what kind of person he is not, so it isn't far fetched to think that he might actually say something like that. Idk. We don't know, because we've never seen him or how he is after all of that. We saw how much he'd changed in between chapters 698-699. So yeah. Prediction thread, right? *shrugs* I'm not claiming anything is true or believing anything til I see it with my own eyes. So who knows?


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Why would Sasuke declare he's a husband and a father to some random guy he never met before, the chapter after Kishi made us questioning those very things?



Not to say that these spoilers are real. It would be too hillarious if true.

You're not supposed to question these things. Kishi said, from his own mouth, the kid was born between Sasuke and Sakura. He even goes as far as to say she's female Sasuke with Sakura traits to soften her up. You also know the history of Sasuke and Sakura, you know their resolution. He's making fun of the people who question Sarada's parentage by having ChoCho, of all kids, question her own parents.

The mystery was always for Sarada, not for the reader.


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I agree that it sounds somewhat OOC but don't think it contradicts the spoilers that have already been posted. Most of what kaizen has revealed  confirms them, if anything. I wonder if they should be posted in the spoiler thread, to be honest. I think yes because I'd want to know this …



I just have a hard time believing that someone as anti social as Sasuke would just announce to some bad guy he just met that he has a wife, and daughter. If these people are after Sasuke, wouldn't it be counter intuitive to let them know he has a family? 

Besides that part. Everything else in the spoiler sounds plausible.


----------



## Rosi (May 6, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> サスケが、｢俺はもう昔の俺ではない。今は、うちはサクラの夫で、うちはサラダの父親だ。｣という Sasuke says “I’m not my older self. Now I’m Uchiha Sakura’s husband and Uchiha Sarada’s father."




That seems straight out of SasuSaku fanfic.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I just said nothing has been confirmed. I don't believe anything until I see it for myself. And honestly? We don't know how much Sasuke has changed over the years, after his redemption journey, after getting married and becoming a father. We truly know nothing of what kind of person he is not, so it isn't far fetched to think that he might actually say something like that. Idk. We don't know, because we've never seen him or how he is after all of that. We saw how much he'd changed in between chapters 698-699. So yeah. Prediction thread, right? *shrugs* I'm not claiming anything is true or believing anything til I see it with my own eyes. So who knows?


You mean Sasuke tell a random guy that he is married to Sakura and has a daughter name Salad? Yeah, that redemption journey did wonders :


----------



## heartsutra (May 6, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The mystery was always for Sarada, not for the reader.


This!



Zef said:


> I just have a hard time believing that someone as anti social as Sasuke would just announce to some bad guy he just met that he has a wife, and daughter. If these people are after Sasuke, wouldn't it be counter intuitive to let them know he has a family?
> 
> Besides that part. Everything else sounds plausible though.


Mh. Maybe he said this to Naruto. Still, sounds weird, I agree.


----------



## Lovely (May 6, 2015)

Look at all the people bothered by Sasuke saying something that was clear as day in the first place. Seems like people really fell for the troll. 

That said, this sounds too good to be true. I'll remain skeptical, thanks.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

Hmmm, no extra info about the chains or how Sasuke defeats the weird kid?

Nor any info on the Akatsuki dude?

Fake or not fake spoilers they sure know how to keep people here entertained.


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Mh. Maybe he said this to Naruto. Still, sounds weird, I agree.


Sasuke would remind Naruto of his daughter and wife? Like Naruto didn't know already, you know being his closest friend, and .. Hokage XD?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke would remind Naruto of his daughter and wife? Like Naruto didn't know already, you know being his closest friend, and .. Hokage XD?



He didn't show at his wedding though. 

In the movie also it was only Sakura thinking about Sasuke while Naruto was fully Hinata focused.

Maybe Kishi will throw NaruSasu a little bone now that Hinata probably won't do anything save for knitting her hubby's stuff.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 6, 2015)

It's probably fake but it doesn't matter because the truth is that Sakura is his wife and Sarada his daughter. You will end up being confronted by it sooner or later. 



ch1p said:


> Not to say that these spoilers are real. It would be too hillarious if true.
> 
> You're not supposed to question these things. Kishi said, from his own mouth, the kid was born between Sasuke and Sakura. He even goes as far as to say she's female Sasuke with Sakura traits to soften her up. You also know the history of Sasuke and Sakura, you know their resolution. He's making fun of the people who question Sarada's parentage by having ChoCho, of all kids, question her own parents.
> 
> The mystery was always for Sarada, not for the reader.



And this.


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke would remind Naruto of his daughter and wife? Like Naruto didn't know already, you know being his closest friend, and .. Hokage XD?



Not to mention Sasuke's supposedly sending a hawk to inform Naruto this chapter. He's not talking to him.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^If Sasuke announced Sakura was his wife, and that Sarada was his daughter (which sounds out of place, and OOC) then I don't see why Evil was speculating all these various reasons for Sarada's missing birth certificate.
> Unless Evil doesn't actually see the chapter, but just hears of it's contents from someone inside SJ...


There's nothing in that translation that contradicts the whole birth certificate bit. The reality of Sasuke saying this, if he does, just makes this whole "Sarada's birth" plot even more pointless as far as parentage is concerned. Since it still seems pretty set in stone (granted it always was as far as I'm concerned) who they are and what the relationship between the parents are. Now the circumstances surrounding her birth is a different story.


Arles Celes said:


> Sakura would SHANNARO the world out of sheer joy if she ever heard that.
> 
> Would Mr. PIMP show so much appreciation for her devotion?


She'd need a new house.....again. 


Arles Celes said:


> Or see him dance in a party.


How powerful was Bulma's vagina?!


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> It's probably fake but it doesn't matter because the truth is that Sakura is his wife and Sarada's his daughter. You will end up being confronted by it sooner or later.



All people have to do is read Sarada's sketch description from the exhibit

Not sure why anyone is waiting for confirmation when it has already been confirmed.


----------



## Macar0n (May 6, 2015)

so no real spoilers anymore?

these SS fanfic shitting on Sasuke's character again


----------



## Indra (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Not to mention Sasuke's supposedly sending a hawk to inform Naruto this chapter. He's not talking to him.


Someone might have read the spoiler and edited to their preferred taste to ease the butthurt Kishimoto gave them for two weeks


----------



## Harbour (May 6, 2015)

SS fans strike hard.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 6, 2015)

Idk why is everyone flipping out lol


----------



## MS81 (May 6, 2015)

I really want sarada to be Karin daughter for the simple fact that boruto have both of rikudou and hamura blood flowing through him.


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2015)

if those spoilers are true im gonna laugh my ass off
Sasuke would never say that


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 6, 2015)

so sasuke has bot snake and hawk summons


----------



## Raventhal (May 6, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I really want sarada to be Karin daughter for the simple fact that boruto have both of rikudou and hamura blood flowing through him.



I thought Huuyga were throw backs to Kags from Hag's side.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Why would Sasuke declare he's a husband and a father to some random guy he never met before, the chapter after Kishi made us questioning those very things?



It's Sarada that has doubts, the readers really shouldn't. Especially, after multiple confirmations from the author. Just how complicated do you guys think this story is?


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> so sasuke has bot snake and hawk summons



Welcome to... IDK, 2012? Whenever 633 happened and confirmed he still had snake summon even after Itachi extracted Orochimaru from him.


----------



## heartsutra (May 6, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sasuke would remind Naruto of his daughter and wife? Like Naruto didn't know already, you know being his closest friend, and .. Hokage XD?



Maybe he's talking to himself then? 

I'm just speculating freely now lel


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> It's Sarada that has doubts, the readers really shouldn't. Especially, after multiple confirmations from the author. Just how complicated do you guys think this story is?


Complicated enough for supposedly dead guys to phase through multiple layers of rock before even awakening said ability 

Even though I believe this whole Sarada thing is just a red herring.


----------



## Meat (May 6, 2015)

Prdictions:

Sasuke: “I’m not my older self. Now I’m Uchiha Sakura’s husband and Uchiha Sarada’s father."

-- next page --

Sasuke: "LOL. Just kidding"

-- NF World War 3 begins ---

-- Chapter 3 --

Sasuke: " No seriously, I’m Uchiha Sakura’s husband and Uchiha Sarada’s father. Im just fucking with you all"


----------



## Zef (May 6, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I really want sarada to be Karin daughter for the simple fact that boruto have both of rikudou and hamura blood flowing through him.


Sarada don't need Karin's nasty genes to compete with Bolt.  Boruto is a non factor here.
All the main players are heading to Sasuke's location while Boruto is stuck in the village. :ignoramus



Sora said:


> if those spoilers are true im gonna laugh my ass off
> Sasuke would never say that



Technically, if the spoiler is true, Sasuke _would_ say that.


----------



## Kazhmiran (May 6, 2015)

Sora said:


> if those spoilers are true im gonna laugh my ass off
> Sasuke would never say that



I absolutely agree and even supports!


----------



## ch1p (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Complicated enough for supposedly dead guys to phase through multiple layers of rock before even awakening said ability
> 
> Even though I believe this whole Sarada thing is just a red herring.



Dude, Madara says 'it was as if you phased through multiple layers of rock'. That was just meta foreshadowing for his power.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 6, 2015)

Oh, SSS finally confirmed? Good, now we can avoid talking about that pointless aspect, and focus on the quality marriage and parenting 



Zef said:


> Sarada don't need Karin's *nasty genes* to compete with Bolt.  Boruto is a non factor here.
> All the main players are heading to Sasuke's location while Boruto is stuck in the village. :ignoramus



Karin: super healing, chakra chains, sensor, longevity
Sakura: pink hair

Not sure which genes need bashing 



Zef said:


> Technically, if the spoiler is true, Sasuke _would_ say that.



Only once a decade though


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> so sasuke has bot snake and hawk summons


Where the hell have you been? 


Platypus said:


> Complicated enough for supposedly dead guys to phase through multiple layers of rock before even awakening said ability
> 
> Even though I believe this whole Sarada thing is just a red herring.


I wouldn't call that complication in terms of plot and more bs, plus that's more magic power anyway.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 6, 2015)

Uchiha Sakura 

Nooo let that be a lie


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2015)

Let's witness 2 Canons:

Sasuke X Sakura
Sasuke X Karin

lol


----------



## Pocalypse (May 6, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Why would Sasuke declare he's a husband and a father to some random guy he never met before, the chapter after Kishi made us questioning those very things?



We know Sasuke is the father of Salad, just don't know apparently who the mother is. 

And Uchiha Sakura just sounds...so so bad. I thought Sasuke was supposed to redeem the Uchihas, not taint it even further ck


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 6, 2015)

I don't think that spoiler is real? Not that it matters.


----------



## Arisu (May 6, 2015)

Yeah sounds too weird to be true.


----------



## Platypus (May 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> We know Sasuke is the father of Salad, just don't know apparently who the mother is.


Yeah of course he's the father 
Why did I even write it was questionable in the first place?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Oh, SSS finally confirmed? Good, now we can avoid talking about that pointless aspect, and focus on the quality marriage and parenting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argument is irrelevant, as Uchiha genes clearly trump all judging by the mini clone known as Salad-chan.


----------



## Corvida (May 6, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I don't think that spoiler is real? Not that it matters.



No. But it?s like a premonition of 699, but worse, as is a much much worse bad blood accumulated. The crossing fingers and wishing upon a shooting star is too apparent now.Time is closing.


----------



## Corvida (May 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> At least Bonnie & Clyde were intimate.
> Sasuke won't let her touch him.



But she?s all for it!!!!! PERFECT REBEL AND PARTNER IN CRIME



And his fav chewing gum.

And when there?s a will, there?s a way.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 6, 2015)

I guess it'd be more accurate to say, grandma Mikoto's genes are too strong.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 6, 2015)

Meat said:


> Prdictions:
> 
> Sasuke: “I’m not my older self. Now I’m Uchiha Sakura’s husband and Uchiha Sarada’s father."
> 
> ...


-- next page --

Sasuke: "nope"


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 6, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> -- next page --
> 
> Sasuke: "nope"



Epilogue:


----------



## MS81 (May 6, 2015)

Raventhal said:


> I thought Huuyga were throw backs to Kags from Hag's side.



Nah bro, they stem from kaguya and hamura bloodlines.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 6, 2015)

Any guess for Chapter 2 title?
I guess like this:

Chapter 2: Welcome Home


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Any guess for Chapter 2 title?
> I guess like this:
> 
> Chapter 2: Welcome Home



Chapter 2: "Uchiha Itachi"


----------



## Reznor (May 6, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

